# Spitfire - Albion ONE - New v1.2 Update Details



## Spitfire Team

*EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO WRITE MODERN EPIC MUSIC IN ONE BOX...
RELEASED AND READY TO DOWNLOAD
AVAILABLE TO NEW USERS TODAY FOR £319
EXISTING OWNERS OF ALBION 'LEGACY' GET IT FOR £149
(APPROX $229, OFFER MUST END 1st NOVEMBER 2015)

FOR MORE INFO AND TO PURCHASE GO HERE*











If you own Albion ‘Legacy’ already, make sure you don't miss this one off opportunity to get this totally new set of tools rebuilt from the ground up at an incredible discount.

As an owner of Albion ‘Legacy' you'll either be one of many A-List composers using it to sketch epic and emotional ideas, or one of a host of power-users who need to create awesome sounding blockbuster masters quickly to meet with modern scheduling demands. You may be someone who has used Albion to break into orchestral writing for TV, Film and AAA games, or someone who hasn't had that much theoretical knowledge in orchestral techniques and wants something that simply springs out of the box, plays with ease and just sounds phenomenal. Or indeed you may be one of the coterie of successful producers who have used Albion to inject a bit of British belligerence onto a hit stadium track.

We thank you for you support. *welcome to the next chapter...*




*Features*




A 109 piece orchestra featuring top flight London session-meisters, recorded via the finest microphones and pre-amps to tape at Air Studios.
- Hi, Low, Mid and Ensemble Sections
- All new extended and enhanced articulation list
- Highly usable, expertly implemented 'true' legato
- All new control of strings vibrato
- 4 mic positions to adjust scale and perspective to your liking
- Massive string 'runs' selection
- 'Ostinatum' rhythmic phrase builder
- Classic aleatoric effects and techniques





No epic track should be complete without a thunderous gathering of some of the largest drums in London from hi stick ensembles to low taikos and toms, to an epic cymbal ensemble, garden furniture and plastic trash cans, with some blockbuster style hyped percussion thrown in for good measure.






100s of unique, organic and electronically warped loops from some extraordinary new recordings made on a dry stage to give your arrangements pace and a cool kinetic energy. Designed to be sculpted into your tracks with the unique crossfadable dynamics and switchable 8th, 16th and 12th style meters.





A huge library of inspiring cinematic, widescreen and dynamic pads, drones, atmospheres, effects and tools morphed and warped from this original orchestral material. Both the steam synth and Brunel Loops are presented in the much lauded eDNA engine.






*BUY TODAY FOR £319
CROSSGRADE FROM ALBION 'LEGACY' FOR £149 
(APPROX $229 OFFER MUST END 1st NOVEMBER 2015)

FOR MORE INFO AND TO PURCHASE GO HERE*

==============================================

*VERSION 1.2 FREE UPDATE WITH NEW GOODIES!*

Releasing a product is never easy and despite intensive development, QA and beta testing there's always snow blindness! Albion ONE was no exception, an immensely complicated and feature rich library. We've received fantastic feedback and have had a few "issues" pointed out. So we're proud to announce that within the first two weeks of release we already have a free update that not only features bug fixes, but also some really exciting new content!

ADDED: New '*Organic Mutations*' presets added for Brunel
BUG FIX: Fixed issue with various Percussion samples
BUG FIX: Albion ONE v1.1 says 1.0 on the GUI
BUG FIX: Low Woods long sample issue.
BUG FIX: eDNA MIDI glitch
BUG FIX: Albion ONE Brunel Loops Construction Kits loading errors

(Already updated in v1.1)

HOTFIX: Albion ONE Strings Low 8ves shorts bad RR
HOTFIX: Albion ONE Woods High UACC conflict
HOTFIX: Albion ONE Strings Patch overlapping notes
HOTFIX: Organic Brunel Loops - Spread - No sound on load
HOTFIX: Easter Island Hits only plays at high velocities
HOTFIX: Percussion Patches missing 'Help' text

To get this update simply launch your application manager.

V1.3 will feature full NKS support and is just around the corner.


----------



## Killiard

To be replaced with what though...hmmmm


----------



## Øivind

Very very tempted to purchase, but if it's going to be replaced with something superawesomecrazydoom..


----------



## The Darris

I don't think it is being replaced but rather decommissioned. I believe this means no further support either?


----------



## Guido Negraszus

This surely is one of the strangest announcements I ever heard. So, Albion is soooo great, even a classic after only 4 years, so therefore we shut it down! What kind of logic is that? If I wouldn't already own it I certainly wouldn't buy it now. Who wants to buy a dead horse? Marketing stunt of the year goes to Spitfire!


----------



## Øivind

The Darris said:


> I don't think it is being replaced but rather decommissioned. I believe this means no further support either?



Quote from their site:
_So it is with heavy hearts and a proud tear in our eye that we must now put her out to pasture. We will naturally continue to support a product we’re truly proud of. This will include any new feature discoveries we may make along the way (Albion was recently upgraded to be hosted by our new BML codebase).
_
So seems like they will support it, at least with new features or something


----------



## The Darris

To answer my own question, "We will naturally continue to support a product we’re truly proud of. This will include any new feature discoveries we may make along the way (Albion was recently upgraded to be hosted by our new BML codebase)." Cool. Well, if you don't own this yet then you should by the end of this month. Can't count the times this saved me on a project or just simply got me started.


----------



## blougui




----------



## Vastman

me thinks there's too much drinking on the spitfire ship these days... Love albion... own it all.


----------



## Vovique

Is there hope this offer will last til the end of the month?
Found it - yes, ends October 1st


----------



## blougui

I don't know if it's a marketing stunt - it's niche market anyway so to my POV quality of products + great support are far more important to our community hence to their (w)health than marketing, wich is ephemeral - but what I know is that they seem to intend to do things a bit leftfield, a tad differently and it really works.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Now why would they do that?

It's obviously a kickass deal, but why would one discontinue a digital product - a very popular one at that?


----------



## NYC Composer

Guido Negraszus said:


> This surely is one of the strangest announcements I ever heard. So, Albion is soooo great, even a classic after only 4 years, so therefore we shut it down! What kind of logic is that? If I wouldn't already own it I certainly wouldn't buy it now. Who wants to buy a dead horse? Marketing stunt of the year goes to Spitfire!



Screw the marketing. I just now bought it because the price was right. There's a lot of hype out there, but I've finally learned to ignore the noise.

In general, I'm priced out of Spitfire's marketplace, however this price point for Albion works for me. Over the years, I waited to buy EW's offerings until they were within my budget, and I buy a lot of smaller developer's products as one-offs in the $50-150 range. I'm happy with the slow growth of my library collection over time. Sales that put things within my budget make me smile. We live in great times for electronic composition.


----------



## jononotbono

NYC Composer said:


> Screw the marketing. I just now bought it because the price was right. There's a lot of hype out there, but I've finally learned to ignore the noise.
> 
> In general, I'm priced out of Spitfire's marketplace, however this price point for Albion works for me. Over the years, I waited to buy EW's offerings until they were within my budget, and I buy a lot of smaller developer's products as one-offs in the $50-150 range. I'm happy with the slow growth of my library collection over time. Sales that put things within my budget make me smile. We live in great times for electronic composition.



Agreed. My Sample Libraries are slowly growing and what a great time for a Composer indeed! 

I wonder if the other 3 Albions will be discontinued and have their prices reduced over the coming months? If so then I will be buying all them sooner than I thought!


----------



## ClefferNotes

Very sad to hear of the retirement, though very confused as to whats going to be in its place. Albion 1 is my most beloved library of all time. It has saved and made my projects numerous times and it is such a joy to work with. I am planning to buy the rest of the Albion's at some point in the future, I hope those aren't going to be decommissioned too :(


----------



## jamwerks

If they do that, can just be because something new, along the same lines, is coming...


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Very likely marketing strategy to get a good final push of sales after a long run. That said some patches after 4 yrs are still in my template and I would miss them much if they were gone. The group brass staccatos and longs are worth the price of admission alone.


----------



## kclements

Very interesting. They are not the first time a company discontinues a popular product. But it is interesting.

I wonder if it will still be available in the bundle, just not as a stand alone product? I hope so. This has always been on my list of libraries to purchase. I unfortunately have no budget for new libraries this year. So I may miss out, or perhaps I'll be able to pick it up in the bundle.

Cheers
kc


----------



## gbar

Maybe it will get a face lift? The short winds were always a little too noisy, IMO, at low velocities.

Maybe they will split it out to SATB? Hi-Low seems a bit of an unnatural way to work with a lot of things. Not that you can't get amazing sound out of the thing.


----------



## lpuser

This is great and without a doubt the first Spitfire purchase for me - because I simply could not justify the higher price points for me. Well done Spitfire Audio!


----------



## timtom

Looks like the perfect 101-textbook example from a (no brand mentioned) business school:

"....create an artificial shortage (or remove a demanded product completely for a xxx amount of time or forever) in your repository creating a higher demand on merchandise to allow either raise in prices or in combination with price reduction create faster and therefore at the end higher sale volumes..."

I wouldn't wonder if somewhere in the future we will see a -
"Due to popular demand...The Legend returns! - The Classic is back...for ONE WEEK only! get it now or never"
The Ship has returned to port!

Well played Spitfire...if there would be stock options on spitfire I would definitely get some ;o)
First the Mural Evolutions Package only Deal and now goodbye Albion...


----------



## FriFlo

Maybe it just means, there will be another Albion, you only get, when you own the a' Albion Bundle' including the all new 'Albion Ensembles'. But no fear! You will only pay for Albion volumes you do not own yet! 
Indeed: "there's too much drinking going on on" is probably the best description on what happened ...


----------



## DHousden

I've never worked with any of the Albion's myself but very tempted to take the plunge at this price point. At the same time, I'm wondering how relevant a 4 year old library would be in my current set-up? There seems to be little doubt that it's a classic and a staple library of its time, but in today's market does it offer a decent alternative to the EW Hollywood series, LASS, Symphobias, 8Dio et al, or would it show its age? Listening to some of the demos on the page it sounds a bit dated to my ears, the strings in particular, but I'm aware it may have some hidden gem patches which justify the pricepoint in itself. The winds in particular I'm told have always been very nice. What are folks thoughts?


----------



## willbedford

DHousden said:


> I've never worked with any of the Albion's myself but very tempted to take the plunge at this price point. At the same time, I'm wondering how relevant a 4 year old library would be in my current set-up? There seems to be little doubt that it's a classic and a staple library of its time, but in today's market does it offer a decent alternative to the EW Hollywood series, LASS, Symphobias, 8Dio et al, or would it show its age? Listening to some of the demos on the page it sounds a bit dated to my ears, the strings in particular, but I'm aware it may have some hidden gem patches which justify the pricepoint in itself. The winds in particular I'm told have always been very nice. What are folks thoughts?


Albion consists of fully orchestrated sections, so you can't really compare it to EW Hollwood or LASS. For me, Albion is a good library for mixing with other instruments. It has a certain character and colour that other libraries don't have (even other Spitfire libs). It has its limitations, sure, but as you suggested, there are some great 'hidden gem' patches in there. I use the octave string legato patches in almost everything I write! The woodwind shorts are great too.

It's a shame they've chosen to discontinue it. It's quite a unique library, and I can't think of any other library out there that will fill the Albion-shaped hole.


----------



## DHousden

For sure, I just meant on an individual basis, are the strings going to hold up against the above libraries, how does the brass compete, the woodwinds etc? No doubt it represents good value for what it is, but if none of the respective sections are going to work their way into my template ahead of my existing products, then it would be a bit of a fruitless purchase. That's another +1 for the woodwinds though! Tempting..


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

DHousden said:


> I've never worked with any of the Albion's myself but very tempted to take the plunge at this price point. At the same time, I'm wondering how relevant a 4 year old library would be in my current set-up? There seems to be little doubt that it's a classic and a staple library of its time, but in today's market does it offer a decent alternative to the EW Hollywood series, LASS, Symphobias, 8Dio et al, or would it show its age? Listening to some of the demos on the page it sounds a bit dated to my ears, the strings in particular, but I'm aware it may have some hidden gem patches which justify the pricepoint in itself. The winds in particular I'm told have always been very nice. What are folks thoughts?



I don't have it ... but I wonder why would it sound "dated"? It's not from 1984 or something. Why would something that was universally praised in 2011 sound dated in 2015 all of a sudden? It's not like there were some significant quantum leaps and paradigm changes in the sampling world since then. Sure, there's a lot of experimentations and developments, especially scripting-wise, in the bigger libraries, but as an full/mixed ensemble lib, Albion does what it does, and seemingly very well. I wouldn't know of any comparable product that has something that makes it less "dated".

It is what it is, a "broad brushes" lib. I wouldn't expect it to replace a full-fledged string library or anything. No one's gonna ditch the complete Adagio or Dimension Strings for the Albion Unisons and Octave patches. But I don't see why it wouldn't be just as good for what it was intended today as it was in 2011.


----------



## Reaktor

I also took advantage of this offering. I was missing sordino soft string pads (had only CS2). I also got nice extension for basic winds and percussions. Price was just right. If it would have been 350 when I was looking for all-arounder I would have bought it as well, but 250 isnt bad for all-around extension. 

This has been a great month for me (and sad for my creditcard) - CineBrass, Cinematic Strings 2, Emotional Cello, Friedlander Violin, and now Albion!


----------



## willbedford

DHousden said:


> For sure, I just meant on an individual basis, are the strings going to hold up against the above libraries, how does the brass compete, the woodwinds etc? No doubt it represents good value for what it is, but if none of the respective sections are going to work their way into my template ahead of my existing products, then it would be a bit of a fruitless purchase. That's another +1 for the woodwinds though! Tempting..


I have lots of string libraries incuding some of the BML strings, and I still go back to Albion for certain sounds. No doubt you'll find a use for it alongside your other string libraries.


----------



## Sean Beeson

BML Albion, consisting of bits and pieces of everything so far recorded in the BML line. Callin' it now


----------



## Sean Beeson

The short strings in Albion (Brushed Spic) are still superior to those found in Mural. Or at least I can't replicate that tightness and bite found in Albion 1, using Mural 1/2/3. (Sometimes I have to time machine it)


----------



## DHousden

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I don't have it ... but I wonder why would it sound "dated"? It's not from 1984 or something. Why would something that was universally praised in 2011 sound dated in 2015 all of a sudden? It's not like there were some significant quantum leaps and paradigm changes in the sampling world since then. Sure, there's a lot of experimentations and developments, especially scripting-wise, in the bigger libraries, but as an full/mixed ensemble lib, Albion does what it does, and seemingly very well. I wouldn't know of any comparable product that has something that makes it less "dated".
> 
> It is what it is, a "broad brushes" lib. I wouldn't expect it to replace a full-fledged string library or anything. No one's gonna ditch the complete Adagio or Dimension Strings for the Albion Unisons and Octave patches. But I don't see why it wouldn't be just as good for what it was intended today as it was in 2011.



By dated, I'd suggest it sounds less realistic (in my admittedly very humble opinion) in the demos on the product page, than other comparable ensemble libraries available today. The fact that it provides a full orchestra rather than focusing on an individual section, is of little merit (for my needs) if it doesn't perform any of them to a standard that competes well against what is readily available elsewhere. That may well not be the case though, which is precisely what I'm trying to ascertain from those who actually use it. My assumption was its intended use was for more than just a sketching tool or augmentation for other libraries. If that's not the case, then fair!


----------



## james7275

Very strange after only 4 years. I'm guessing they're going to create a newer version of it.
Does this mean the other Albion's are going to follow suit?
Seems like Spitfire has changed their marketing strategy over the last year, with this Albion, and they've done about four sales over the last year when they said early on they would never have sales.
I guess you've got to take everything with a grain of salt because it's all subject to change.


----------



## willbedford

Sean Beeson said:


> The short strings in Albion (Brushed Spic) are still superior to those found in Mural. Or at least I can't replicate that tightness and bite found in Albion 1, using Mural 1/2/3. (Sometimes I have to time machine it)


I love the occasional bow squeaks you get in the spic patches. Makes it sound so raw.


----------



## Killiard

I use it all the time. Pizz strings are lovely and the Lo legato strings are amazing. Have to say I don't use the long brass that much, though I find the shorts are great for a very british um pah um pah sound 
The woodwind shorts are great fun too. 
As I've gotten more SF libraries I've gradually used less of Albion but what I do use I use often.


----------



## stonzthro

Great libraries - much of them are in my template and are absolute great products. Iceni is truly one of those special libraries for me. Still working on implementing IV tho - there's just so much to use in there! Cheers to an old friend!


----------



## ClefferNotes

willbedford said:


> Albion consists of fully orchestrated sections, so you can't really compare it to EW Hollwood or LASS. For me, Albion is a good library for mixing with other instruments. It has a certain character and colour that other libraries don't have (even other Spitfire libs). It has its limitations, sure, but as you suggested, there are some great 'hidden gem' patches in there. I use the octave string legato patches in almost everything I write! The woodwind shorts are great too.
> 
> It's a shame they've chosen to discontinue it. It's quite a unique library, and I can't think of any other library out there that will fill the Albion-shaped hole.


Absolutely agree about the octave legato string patch, its absolutely sublime and pretty much (or find an excuse) use it in most of my compositions alongside the woodwind shorts. I definitely think there is a rebrand of Albion going on behind the scenes. We shall see in the future!


----------



## neblix

I love the video for this. No grand finale music for Albion, just the cold wind, musical silence of the abyss.

Death is the end of all things. (y)


----------



## Craig Sharmat

I may be mistaken but my guess is you will see the other Albion's eventually go the same route once a replacement or ensemble type stuff is finished. You may notice that all recent SF stuff is not NI library loaded and there is a royalty to be paid for all sales of Albion. I have bought quite a few SF libs over the last few yrs...the last NI lib was HZ01 for me.


----------



## catsass




----------



## paoling

I don't have it. But Hagai Davidoff made a great Leap Motion demo with Albion One. This is, for me, one of the coolest uses of this library ever.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

Great price for Albion. I'm sure this is a way to reintroduce Albion with a totally new sample set. I can see it already: "Centuries in the making... the prodigal descendant of it's world renowned ancestor... The phoenix rises from the Ashes!! Albion Reborn - The second coming is here!!!"


----------



## jacobfatoorechi

Craig Sharmat said:


> ...You may notice that all recent SF stuff is not NI library loaded...



What would this imply?


----------



## james7275

I dont think we will see a new version of Albion. I think it's an attempt to push people towards their bml line of products, just like it was with their mural evos bundle only package. With an all in one product like Albion out of the way, it won't leave the customer many choices but to start investing in it.
Why else get rid of a not-old signature product that has put this company on the map.


----------



## benmrx

Wow!! I'm assuming either the sales for Albion have dropped off and this is their way of getting a final push out of an older product, or they have something new in the works. The thing about Albion is that it is/was their 'starter package'. Albion II, III and IV are much more specialized while Albion I is a general pallate of orchestral sounds.


----------



## airflamesred

I suppose to some extent they do date but it's not as though it's taking up valuable warehouse space.


----------



## Siebert

Guido Negraszus said:


> This surely is one of the strangest announcements I ever heard. So, Albion is soooo great, even a classic after only 4 years, so therefore we shut it down! What kind of logic is that? If I wouldn't already own it I certainly wouldn't buy it now. Who wants to buy a dead horse? Marketing stunt of the year goes to Spitfire!



I would have to agree. It's not exactly a huge incentive to purchase any other products.


----------



## EvilDragon

Craig Sharmat said:


> You may notice that all recent SF stuff is not NI library loaded and there is a royalty to be paid for all sales of Albion.



Grange, HZ01-03, EDNA, Albion 4, Fanshawe, it's fairly recent stuff, all KP encrypted.

As for royalties, I'm pretty sure that Spitfire pays royalties to musicinans for any library they do with them, be it KP or not.


----------



## maclaine

I'm not sure what all the griping is about. Yes, it's an odd move, admittedly, but I wouldn't be surprised if Spitfire put out a new version that was an updated spiritual successor to Albion at some future date. With their rapid release rate and constant refining of their legacy products, think of all they've learned in 4 years and what Albion could be like if they started from scratch now.

As a counterargument, I have balked many times at purchasing Symphobia precisely because of the price. It's an even older product, and only in the last year did they drop the price. Even with the price drop, it's STILL more expensive than Albion was at full price. And yet, people still use it regularly, evangelize about it, and even recommend it to people in threads asking for help buying their first libraries.

At it's current price, Albion is a steal. If it is no longer offered for sale but still supported, what's the issue with buying it at such a steep discount? Granted, this assumes you have the money to spend, which I realize not everyone does, but the arguments about not buying it on principle seem strange. You're the only one that would suffer, missing out on a great library. The high and low string octave patches are mainstays in my template, and I own every single BML library with the exception of the latest trumpet and trombone Phalanx releases. They just sound spectacular, as do the low wind shorts. Ditto for the brass mid (trumpets and trombones in unison).


----------



## tonaliszt

james7275 said:


> With an all in one product like Albion out of the way, it won't leave the customer many choices but to start investing in it.


I think that this will instead lead to customers purchasing from other devs. Albion 1 seemed Spitfire's only entry level library. BUT....This might not be as important if the entry level market isn't as big as we think.


----------



## tonaliszt

I think the BML is almost done (at least the basic instruments), and I'd love to see a BML "lite" as new product "replacing" Albion.


----------



## D.Salzenberg

I think Spitfire way under-estimate how cynical everyone has become about marketing tricks, and instead of getting the reaction of 'wow, great deal, I'll buy it!' you get 'hang on a minute, whats the hidden agenda behind this move?, am I going to buy this now to find a new better version is coming soon, and I should have just saved my money for that?'
Or even worse 'Are they desperate for short term revenue?'


----------



## Craig Sharmat

EvilDragon said:


> Grange, HZ01-03, EDNA, Albion 4, Fanshawe, it's fairly recent stuff, all KP encrypted.
> 
> As for royalties, I'm pretty sure that Spitfire pays royalties to musicinans for any library they do with them, be it KP or not.



I was not referring to musician royalties, Native Instrument royalties.


----------



## jamwerks

D.Salzenberg said:


> I think Spitfire way under-estimate how cynical everyone has become about marketing tricks, and instead of getting the reaction of 'wow, great deal, I'll buy it!' you get 'hang on a minute, whats the hidden agenda behind this move?, am I going to buy this now to find a new better version is coming soon, and I should have just saved my money for that?'
> Or even worse 'Are they desperate for short term revenue?'


Neither imo. Keep in mind that people who read and post here are an extremely small percentage of their total buyers, so small that most of devs have (regretibly) pretty much quite coming by here.

The only reason to retire a digital product (especially one that has been a big seller) is to keep it from harming an up coming simular product.


----------



## catsass

jamwerks said:


> The only reason to retire a digital product (especially one that has been a big seller) is to keep it from harming an up coming simular product.


Bingo.


----------



## sin(x)

Gotta say that between the original "bespoke" approach, the byzantine bundling options, the recent hoopla over Evo and now this, Spitfire's way of selling products is becoming exhaustingly capricious. Then again, I guess with them giving us fair warning and a nice discount before deprecating a product, there's not too much to complain in this case.


----------



## lpuser

Well, there are a lot (and I really mean a LOT) of people who are not lucky enough to earn money with making music. They do it for fun at home, counting every penny for an expensive hobby, but nevertheless want to make their songs sound great. For those folks, the price of many current libraries is way out of reach - not rarely it is three or four times the amount they have paid for their DAW. It does not help to have Hans Zimmer or any other well-known composer endorsing these products, because the pockets of these people stay as empty as before (while those who could afford to buy these products usually get them for free as part of their endorsement).
IMO it is a clever move to start selling at least a few libraries at a price point where more people can afford them. Waves have tremendous success with their discounted products, as does EW. So ... thanks Spitfire!


----------



## synthpunk

something to due with musician royalties perhaps ?



catsass said:


> Bingo.


----------



## DocMidi657

Don’t mean to derail the thread..I’ve heard this before “that VI Control members represent a small percentage of the Sample Developers” market. I respectfully disagree and I’d like to see data on that if it is true… and I state humbly I could be wrong but here’s why I say this. When I worked for Major Synth/Sample manufacturers in the late 80’s and 90’s, (I worked for three of them over a 12 year period full time) I remember going into the marketing director all “fired up” and passionate with a ton of ideas for a new sampler. The marketing director smiled at me and said… “those are great ideas but those features all appeal to professional musicians like yourself. Then he said “do you realize that market is extremely small”. Then he said “imagine a decent size hotel and imagine all the rooms are filled. Now take that hotel and make about 7 of them in your mind. Then he said “that’s the Pro Market” and then he laughed.  Then he said..”Sure we want Pros to buy our products but the market we need to capture is the “home hobbyist”. Do you know how many there are of them? ..LOTS! “We need ez/fun not advanced features that will appeal to them”. I walked out the office with my tail between my legs.

I say all that because on VI control most of the folks I see here over the years are pretty “advanced users or pro users”. I mean we anguish over reverb tails, how fast the legato is responding and if we hear tiny compression artifacts in the samples. Secondly I do not see tons of “Home Hobbyists” purchasing these advanced, pretty expensive sample libraries like you would with a 1 finger play keyboard at Sam Ash.

So if it is a really small “qualified” market that purchases sample libraries… wouldn’t VI Control be really important to a sample developer's survival and success? I see more advertising for sample libraries here then I do anywhere …so where is this other “huge market” they are selling to exist? Please don’t tell me schools, churches or our wives Just a few thoughts.


----------



## EvilDragon

Craig Sharmat said:


> I was not referring to musician royalties, Native Instrument royalties.



Those are not royalties, rather licensing fees.


----------



## RiffWraith

EvilDragon said:


> Those are not royalties, rather licensing fees.



Correct.

This convo is weird. Not bad, but weird.

If SF had not told anyone in advance that they were doing this, I would understand why some people would be a bit miffed. It would be their right to do that - after all, it's their company and their product. But that fact that they not only told everyone this was happening, but are offering the product at a discount....

Someone suggested earlier that one possible reason for this move is so that Albion does not compete with a new upcoming lib. I of course have no idea if that's the case, but I hope it is - with all the use Albion gets here, I would welcome a "newer bigger better" Albion (or similar) with open arms.

Cheers.


----------



## Vik

I'm sure they have their reasons for doing this, but if I would have been in a situation where I was considering starting to buy into the Albion series, discovering that some of the other Albion components suddenly may disappear from the market on short notice would certainly make me think twice before starting to invest in the Albions.... Unless all the Albion volumes are meant as 100% standalone products.


----------



## Ryan99

Not the first company to do this. They could be doing like Sample Logic, who heavily discounted Cinematic Guitars 1 & 2 before releasing Cinematic Guitars Infinity, which includes both and more stuff. 

Or they could be doing like Disney, who are releasing their more popular movies for a limited time, before putting them back in the vault for a while...

So it's either Albion Infinity coming next, with 10 000 patches, or simply let Albion rest in peace before resurrecting better than ever in HD format...


----------



## Guido Negraszus

One thing to consider for new potential Albion users is that Albion 2, 3 and 4 will also be retired after 4 years if the new SF logic is anything to go by. So instead of buying them now its a good idea to wait and see.


----------



## jsp21

If Albion 1 is being retired, I think something along the lines of BML Ensembles will take its place—similar to Mural Ensembles but with selections from BML brass and winds.


----------



## kurtvanzo

Guido Negraszus said:


> One thing to consider for new potential Albion users is that Albion 2, 3 and 4 will also be retired after 4 years if the new SF logic is anything to go by. So instead of buying them now its a good idea to wait and see.



If they all get retired with a one month discount this deep it seems a great idea to pick up A1 while it's here, if it's useful to you. Any new product that replaces it will be something brand new, and have a significant price increase (like Cinematic Guitars Infinity  ). I think people who were on the fence wil jump in.


----------



## Craig Sharmat

EvilDragon said:


> Those are not royalties, rather licensing fees.



cemantics...the point is they have to pay NI for selling Albions. Most larger manufacturers after a while seem to have done similar just using the Kontakt platform w/o integration.


----------



## Yogi108

I have all 4 Albions. The main concern that I have is the idea of a product being discontinued and unavailable to new customers after just 4 years. Either Spitfire is going to revolutionize their libraries so as to make Albion 1 obsolete or they are working with a new marketing advisor from Wall Street... 

If anything, I can't imagine a library that has been unavailable to the public for 10 years, even 5 years, still getting regular updates from the developer... But maybe Spitfire will be different?? I have my doubts, but I'm hoping I'm wrong.


----------



## NYC Composer

Wow, you guys are tough-would you really expect updates to a 5 year old library, much less a 10 year old one?? High expectations, I'd say. I mean, if there were some obvious programming things they could patch up, maybe, but otherwise?


----------



## David Donaldson

Vik said:


> I'm sure they have their reasons for doing this, but if I would have been in a situation where I was considering starting to buy into the Albion series, discovering that some of the other Albion components suddenly may disappear from the market on short notice would certainly make me think twice before starting to invest in the Albions.... Unless all the Albion volumes are meant as 100% standalone products.


I just bought it today......now if I can just get the thing to download! 
Anyway what's the problem, great price on what apparently is a great product. I don't expect updates endlessly. I'm hoping it's good from the get go. Why does it have to link into some future perfect master library. My biggest fear was the term Hybrid used in the marketing. That term worries me.


----------



## EvilDragon

Craig Sharmat said:


> cemantics...the point is they have to pay NI for selling Albions. Most larger manufacturers after a while seem to have done similar just using the Kontakt platform w/o integration.



It's not semantics, it's an entirely different thing. Nevermind. In any case, I don't think Spitfire will be doing a non-KP Albion 1. Time will tell what happens.


----------



## Spitfire Team

*** GET THE ORIGINAL ALBION FOR THE LAST TIME AT NEARLY A 60% DISCOUNT **
*


Yes, it’s true. After countless plaudits and awards and years of offering many their first steps on their Spitfire journey, it is time to retire the jewel in the Spitfire crown. Albion was the first in a series of products from Spitfire package together everything needed to create contemporary sounding film music.

Over the years, Albion has made its way into many A-listers hearts as an awesome sketch pad for blockbuster movies, her many curios gracing contemporary award-winning movie soundtracks. She has underscored countless AAA games, and continually ensures that there is rarely an evening in front of the television where her beautifully recorded-to-tape tones won’t grace your airwaves. Not to mention the odd surprise appearance on hit records that have decided to go ‘widescreen’! For these reasons, and many more, we consider Albion to be a modern classic in sample-ware.

When released in 2011 it garnered universal praise as a game changer not only for her quality of sound and tools specially curated by Spitfire's team of award winning composers & producers, but also for her extraordinary bold price point. It quickly found its way into the palettes and hearts of music makers the world over from award winning power users to students stepping out into their careers as successful media composers.

So it is with heavy hearts and a proud tear in our eye that we must now put her out to pasture. We will naturally continue to support a product we're truly proud of. This will include any new feature discoveries we may make along the way (Albion was recently upgraded to be hosted by our new BML codebase).

*Therefore, this will be your last chance to buy the original Albion, and we hope that offering it to you at the price of £149 (RRP £349 - OR AROUND $230 from $540 IN US DOLLARS!) is a compelling incentive for you to join this adoring club. More importantly, we hope she provides you with many more years of happiness.*

FOR MORE INFO AND TO BUY


----------



## mc_deli

As a non-pro for whom SF stuff is too expensive, who has just started the school year, this is very, very easy to buy.


----------



## catsass

Was the original Spitfire post repeated above - verbatim - for any particular reason? Could it be to remind us precisely what we are over-analyzing?


----------



## D.Salzenberg

I think a clue may be in their wording 'last chance to buy the original Albion'
Which surely means a new Albion is in the pipeline?


----------



## jononotbono

I'm buying it. It's an amazing Library, at an amazing price, regardless of it being discontinued. I will finally have a library where I don't have to tweak and piss about for hours trying to get the sort of sound I'm looking for when I just want to sketch ideas out with an inspiring sound! The tweaking comes later! It's awesome and I can't wait till I have the money in a couple of weeks!


----------



## wst3

I do worry that I am becoming a cynical curmudgeon - but after a bit of thought I have earmarked part of an incoming check to Albion. It will add to my capabilities, regardless of what happens next. Can't wait!


----------



## ChristopherDoucet

One question:
Why?


----------



## Saxer

ChristopherDoucet said:


> One question:
> Why?


probably all their hard drives, ssds and servers are completely full. happens to me all the time with spitfire stuff!


----------



## sleepy hollow

catsass said:


> Was the original Spitfire post repeated above - verbatim - for any particular reason? Could it be to remind us precisely what we are over-analyzing?


Dear Sir!
Thread title was changed, first post was edited.

That's why you think the original post was repeated. But it wasn't. 

I remain at your disposal.
sherlock hollow
aka
sleepy holmes


----------



## The Darris

*tl;dr* = I think Spitfire is going to release a product that uses their current BML libraries but is structured into an all in one, basic palette of instruments for composers. 

*Full thoughts*: I hate to suggest this but I am trying to think about this from a marketing perspective. I was thinking earlier this week that it seems like getting rid of Albion makes it seem like they have something in the works as a replacement. Now, initially I thought Spitfire might be utilizing all the knowledge they've acquired from the BML series and were going to apply it to the concept of ensemble patches like Albion. However, a good friend of mine (you know who you are) mentioned that the BML series already has phased out Albion for him completely. For me, I still grad just a few patches like the Low Legato and Woodwind Shorts. The brass in Albion is something I don't even use anymore at all. Anyway, my friend's thoughts were that Spitfire might be coming up with an "Ensembles" library of "specifically procured" BML content to create a sort of basic tool kit for composers. This would be great for those who want a slimmed down library that contains the basics. Much like CineSymphony Lite and Orchestral Essentials which is basically what Albion was for Spitfire. If you look at Albion critically now, there is quite a lot of content in it that has been replaced by newer SF products as well as other libraries from competing developers. Albion's Darwin percussion can easily be replaced by HZ Perc (despite your personal criticisms). The Steam Band can be replaced by eDNA and really a lot of the content in the orchestra has been replaced by the advent of the BML series. I know, the BML series doesn't have the orchestrated ensembles but still, you can get the same character and sound with those libraries that you could with Albion, to my ears at least. I've spent a lot of time with Albion over the years and yes, I do reach for it less as other libraries have filled those rolls. So, again, a lot of this post can be attributed to my friend's thinking but in the end, I do believe Spitfire is doing this from a marketing standpoint as they want to release a future product that might simply compete with what the main purpose of Albion was. I don't see Albion 2, 3, or 4 being dropped so easily because they were designed for a specific purpose that isn't really replaced by their current content in the BML series. Okay, my long post is over now.


----------



## D.Salzenberg

I agree that from a marketing perspective the only reason you would possibly discontinue a very successful digital product is to prevent it from competing with a forthcoming new product that would cater for the same consumer needs with new content at a higher price point.
By offering a very good deal for a short time on the old product they can maximise revenue from that one before the new one launches.
This isn't a criticism of Spitfire by the way, if that is what they are doing, it's just good marketing and good business sense.
Of course they may not be planning things this way at all, but I can't see any other way that would make sense business wise.


----------



## NYC Composer

Hey, as long as we're speculating, I'll take my shot- all the Albions sold as one product- "Albion Prime" or "AlbionTank", that sort of thing. It sorta makes sense.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

I suppose they're gonna repackage BML stuff into a streamlined, slimmed-down entry/mid level volume, something like the VSL Special Edition or EWQLSO. Which of course makes sense. The crucial point is the price tag. TBH, Albion 1 during this "farewell sale" is something more like how it should have been priced in the first place.

May sound provocative, but it is a quite limited tool set if you look at it. It's great at what it does, but for the original near-600€ incl. VAT, there are some way more comprehensive options available. Albions strong point may be the very lush and animated sound, but it competed with complete sets of instruments and articulations that can get a user very far in terms of a complete production. That's something that would make sense to react to, especially since they meanwhile have more than enough material to put together a very attractive package that covers all the crucial bases.


----------



## willbedford

The thing that was great about Albion compared to its competitors was that all the audio material used was exclusive to Albion. If you later bought the BML libraries, Albion would be still useful to complement the other libraries, as it had its own individual colour/character. If they made a 'BML Lite' with a selection of instruments from the full BML range, your 'Lite' purchase would be obsolete if you later went on to buy the full BML range - plus you'd be buying the same samples twice.

When I started out, I had the option of buying Albion or SAM Orch Essentials. If I went with SAM, and then bought Symphobia (etc) down the line, it's unlikely that I'd touch Orch Essentials again. That is the reason I went with Albion, and I still use it regularly today.


----------



## DocMidi657

As long as we are guessing
I thought I read somewhere in Spitfire Marketing and someone else mentioning (I think on FaceBook) that Spitfire said Albion "MUST" be retired. If that is the case then the use of the word "Must" might be an important clue and leads me to believe something else is coming. Also agree with Craig about not wanting to pay "Native Instruments" for each sell as possible motivation. My guess is that they may have something that they believe is going to sell very big, and they don't want to have to cut Native Instruments in on it every time it sells. A new improved version of Albion 1 with it's own Spitfire VI PRO sample player to play the articulations like VSL has perhaps?


----------



## D.Salzenberg

It's not just the licence fee that's an issue with Kontakt Libraries, I would have thought security is much more of an issue with the ease of piracy.


----------



## catsass

I think this thread is due for some utterly crazy, over the top, conspiracy-theory level speculation just to toss a little spice into the mix.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

catsass said:


> I think this thread is due for some utterly crazy, over the top, conspiracy-theory level speculation just to toss a little spice into the mix.



In that case ... I think they lost a bet.

"OK dude, if you pull THAT off, I'm gonna sell off and discountinue our best-selling product!"


----------



## jacobthestupendous

catsass said:


> I think this thread is due for some utterly crazy, over the top, conspiracy-theory level speculation just to toss a little spice into the mix.


Here are some:


Albion has become so popular and widely distributed that it will become self-aware on October 2nd, if it is not discontinued.
The Church of England has declared the name "Albion" to be evil due to obvious ties to druidism and the occult that were present on the island when it was known as that.
The Spitfire guys just finally got tired of accidentally typing "Albino" all the time. One too many emails sent without proofreading to pasty white English folks who got their feelings hurt.
Spitfire is going in a new direction, and this is the first of many fire sales before they fully pursue their new mission of producing successful free-to-play Facebook games.
Someone finally came forward with evidence that they in fact only recorded the Albion 1 samples to 1.93" tape and not 2"; the people threatened to go public if Spitfire didn't pull the product within the month.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

They're just gonna rebrand it to "Big Ben" to avoid confusion with some upcoming products from competitors. German-based Orchestral Tools is planning a slimmed-down entry-level package, aptly named "Aldion". In the meantime, VSL is shifting their focus away from the Viennese symphonic aesthetic and more towards the rural and alpine charm of austrian roots music - soon to be experienced at your fingertips with the new "Alpion".


----------



## jacobthestupendous

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> They're just gonna rebrand it to "Big Ben" to avoid confusion with some upcoming products from competitors. German-based Orchestral Tools is planning a slimmed-down entry-level package, aptly named "Aldion". In the meantime, VSL is shifting their focus away from the Viennese symphonic aesthetic and more towards the rural and alpine charm of austrian roots music - soon to be experienced at your fingertips with the new "Alpion".


Don't forget the upcoming French studio release "Alibon."


----------



## D.Salzenberg

Well it's pretty obvious that Spitfire are busy back engineering a sample library from the future with the help of aliens they kidnapped from Area 51. And yes those are the very same aliens that helped NASA fake the moon landings!


----------



## jacobthestupendous

D.Salzenberg said:


> And yes those are the very same aliens


*mind blown*


----------



## Brendon Williams

jacobthestupendous said:


> Don't forget the upcoming French studio release "Alibon."



And, of course, the Lombard-inspired library, "Alboin."


----------



## Ryan99

kurtvanzo said:


> Just wanted to add that JRR shop will give you an extra $35 off Albion 1 ($194.65 in cart), Wow, what a deal
> 
> https://www.jrrshop.com/spitfire-audio-albion-1



If you add the "Group" discount code, the price is *$192.36*


----------



## jononotbono

Will I get taxed or any Customs added if I buy it from JRR (I am English and live in the UK)? Thought I best ask first!


----------



## jononotbono

I am hoping to buy it in an hour or so and being in the UK means it must be Friday Morning in USA so I won't have to wait all weekend! It's wonderful being a Consumer Time Traveller! 

Thank you for the details!


----------



## kurtvanzo

Yes, it


jononotbono said:


> I am hoping to buy it in an hour or so and being in the UK means it must be Friday Morning in USA so I won't have to wait all weekend! It's wonderful being a Consumer Time Traveller!
> 
> Thank you for the details!



Yes, it's only 10:47am now. Enjoy! Takes a while to download the 26GB, but the silky sound is worth it.


----------



## MA-Simon

_"Albion 1 during this "farewell sale" is something more like how it should have been priced in the first place."_

What? No. Albion was priced perfectly fine! How much use I got out of that library!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

MA-Simon said:


> _"Albion 1 during this "farewell sale" is something more like how it should have been priced in the first place."_
> 
> What? No. Albion was priced perfectly fine! How much use I got out of that library!



That's fine. I'm still gonna go by what it actually contains and not how much someone ends up using it.


----------



## blougui

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> That's fine. I'm still gonna go by what it actually contains and not how much someone ends up using it.


This way, you then could consider how much it costed in the 1st place - musicians, engineers, studio, dwnl servers...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

blougui said:


> This way, you then could consider how much it costed in the 1st place - musicians, engineers, studio, dwnl servers...


 
Completely irrelevant to the end user. Anyways, look, I'm not knocking it. I just thought it was comparatively steeply priced product (think Orchestral Essentials 1+2 for example). Doesn't matter, it didn't stop it from being a sales hit anyway.


----------



## kurtvanzo

MA-Simon said:


> _"Albion 1 during this "farewell sale" is something more like how it should have been priced in the first place."_
> 
> What? No. Albion was priced perfectly fine! How much use I got out of that library!



The exchange rate to US dollars makes the retail price of most of Spitfire expensive for those in the US, but if you use it for work, then the price might seem more reasonable - £399 becomes $605 in the US- tough for a hobbyist when it's one part of 4. Which is why $192 is such a big deal, anyone can grab it before it gets retired.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Yes, that's perhaps something I disregarded, or forgot pointing out - 600$ US and a similar number in €. It goes through the roof due to conversion/VAT. A shame, really.


----------



## Ryan99

I received my Albion license from JRRShop, but I can't find how to register it on Spitfire Audio website. Anyone can help me? I tried to redeem a token from my account, but it's not working. Thanks for your help.


----------



## David Chappell

Ryan99 said:


> I received my Albion license from JRRShop, but I can't find how to register it on Spitfire Audio website. Anyone can help me? I tried to redeem a token from my account, but it's not working. Thanks for your help.


I think I'm having the same problem


----------



## David Chappell

Oh no wait, never mind. I just got an email from JRRshop redirecting me to a page on the spitfire website where I could redeem it. Got the download confirmation a few minutes later


----------



## playz123

kurtvanzo said:


> The exchange rate to US dollars makes the retail price of most of Spitfire expensive for those in the US, but if you use it for work, then the price might seem more reasonable - £399 becomes $605 in the US- tough for a hobbyist when it's one part of 4. Which is why $192 is such a big deal, anyone can grab it before it gets retired.



£399 = $803 Canadian, so it appears to me that the people who live in the US and have a strong dollar have little to complain about!


----------



## kitekrazy

kurtvanzo said:


> The exchange rate to US dollars makes the retail price of most of Spitfire expensive for those in the US, but if you use it for work, then the price might seem more reasonable - £399 becomes $605 in the US- tough for a hobbyist when it's one part of 4. Which is why $192 is such a big deal, anyone can grab it before it gets retired.



Interesting - retired but still supported. What do they have to lose by keeping it and under $200? A $700+ fuel pump replacement took me out of this purchase.


----------



## kurtvanzo

playz123 said:


> £399 = $803 Canadian, so it appears to me that the people who live in the US and have a strong dollar have little to complain about!


That's insanity, I knew there had to be SOMETHING wrong with Canada.  There are a decent amount of U.S. Libraries that will fill the gap until the next "retirement". Which, as stated earlier, is only to make room for a product they are working on to replace it. Perhaps they have more control in mind where the sections are stackable and key ranges are assignable (I'm doing that already, but I mean built into one patch) ala Symphobia. I'm sure more sound design would be involved too (and evo patches?)-


----------



## Guido Negraszus

kurtvanzo said:


> That's insanity, I knew there had to be SOMETHING wrong with Canada.  There are a decent amount of U.S. Libraries that will fill the gap until the next "retirement". Which, as stated earlier, is only to make room for a product they are working on to replace it. Perhaps they have more control in mind where the sections are stackable and key ranges are assignable (I'm doing that already, but I mean built into one patch) ala Symphobia. I'm sure more sound design would be involved too (and evo patches?)-



I can top that: £399 = $875 Australian.


----------



## blougui

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Completely irrelevant to the end user. Anyways, look, I'm not knocking it. I just thought it was comparatively steeply priced product (think Orchestral Essentials 1+2 for example). Doesn't matter, it didn't stop it from being a sales hit anyway.



Then the argument of how much you can get from the library isn't irrevelent to the end user I guess.


AFAIK, Orchestral Essentials were not exactly original recordings but derived from the Symphobia Series. Albion were.

Anyway anyhow, Spitfire Audio is pricey (so is ProjectSAM : think of how much you had to throw in to grab Symphobia). But as they now doing sales on a more regular basis...

- Erik


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

blougui said:


> Then the argument of how much you can get from the library isn't irrevelent to the end user I guess.



The logic here escapes me, I have to admit.



> AFAIK, Orchestral Essentials were not exactly original recordings but derived from the Symphobia Series. Albion were.



See that's another thing. For a potential user who's looking for a set of samples to work with, why would it matter? That's something to consider regarding further purchases (If I decide to buy another product from the developer, will I be buying stuff I already have?), but from a pricing point itself, it's irrelevant and also what I would call a subjective value. By that, I mean things like "retrieved from long-lost ancient recordings", "recorded in the famous Great Hall of the Forefathers", "recorded with obscenely valuable original Tonmeister's microphones", "chromatically sampled by Elton John on his birthday" etc.

Those are factors that perhaps make a person feel better about their purchase, or maybe it gives it some kind of vibe that's inspiring to them, or whatever ... I personally never cared for that. It can be re-packaged sounds, recorded in an enitely unglamorous, but proper sounding studio, by an inconspicuous engineer, as long as the stuff is useful to work with and the bang for buck is there. I mean in an objective sense, going by what is actually in the library. From that perspective, Albion used to be a little hard to justify in the Eurozone, but as I said, what I initially disregarded is that it's not really Spitfire's "fault", they don't come up with conversion and VAT that make the pricing really explode.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi all,

Please be aware that JRRshop is not an authorised reseller of our products and will not be able to fulfil future orders of Spitfire products.

All the best,

Spitfire Team.


----------



## R. Soul

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please be aware that JRRshop is not an authorised reseller of our products and will not be able to fulfil future orders of Spitfire products.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Spitfire Team.


They are a legit retailer, so how come they are selling it if they not authorised? 

What about Audio deluxe?


----------



## rycal

Hi Spitfire Team,

I purchased what appeared to be a license for Albion from JRRShop in good faith yesterday after checking both your/its status as Xchange Platform distributors/suppliers. My research turned up no significant reports of problems with purchases made in this manner, and every deal obviously helps when on a restricted income, so I proceeded with caution. It seems I may have made a mistake.

Will I be able to redeem the token they plan to send me (manually, presumably by Tuesday) for a license to use your software or have I wasted my money?

Thank you in advance for your time.

Best wishes,

Ryan


----------



## jules

So far Jrrshop is a trusty & honest seller, so in the worse scenario you'll have refund, imo. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## rycal

Thanks Jules. That's what I'm hoping. It's a slightly strange scenario, and I admit I've only heard good things about both JRRShop and Spitfire. Oh well.... none of my online purchases are ever straightforward and simple!

R


----------



## synthpunk

As soon as I saw the coupon post I knew exactly how this would play out.


----------



## kurtvanzo

aesthete said:


> As soon as I saw the coupon post I knew exactly how this would play out.



Actually both Audio deluxe and JRR are selling it at the same discount. Never had a problem with either but you can get a refund if there is. Perhaps Spitfire would just prefer direct sales (crazy huh?). For those that don't need the discount or would prefer instant gratification (both discounts involve manually emailing licenses) Spitfire would be the faster way to go (especially on a weekend). Either way it's a great deal for Albion 1, thank you Spitfire.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Also never had an issue with jrrshop or audiodeluxe. I find it hard (well, nearly impossible) to believe they are selling licenses that won't work (and if there is a problem, I don't doubt you'd get a refund - these are solid companies). I think what Spitfire are referring to is that future products won't be available from them, not that this one won't work. Shame for us as consumers, but there we go.


----------



## catsass

Sweetwater is selling it for $229 USD


----------



## rycal

Thanks Kurt and Guy - your comments are very helpful. As with all Spitfire products, it's a lovely library and whatever happens I can't wait to get my hands on it.

R


----------



## kitekrazy

rycal said:


> Hi Spitfire Team,
> 
> I purchased what appeared to be a license for Albion from JRRShop in good faith yesterday after checking both your/its status as Xchange Platform distributors/suppliers. My research turned up no significant reports of problems with purchases made in this manner, and every deal obviously helps when on a restricted income, so I proceeded with caution. It seems I may have made a mistake.
> 
> Will I be able to redeem the token they plan to send me (manually, presumably by Tuesday) for a license to use your software or have I wasted my money?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your time.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Ryan



It depends on when you placed the order. JRRshop does not process orders on the weekend.


----------



## kitekrazy

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please be aware that JRRshop is not an authorised reseller of our products and will not be able to fulfil future orders of Spitfire products.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Spitfire Team.



Well in that case NO SALE from many prospective buyers. Odd the JRRshop would do this as well. Does this go for Audio Deluxe as well?


----------



## rycal

kitekrazy said:


> It depends on when you placed the order. JRRshop does not process orders on the weekend.



Hi kitekrazy,

I placed the order yesterday (Friday) evening.

I figured they don't process orders manually at the weekend, so I'm expecting the order to be processed on or after Tuesday. I've probably completely misunderstood the Spitfire Team's comment re. JRRShop, but to me it looked like my purchase might not now be redeemable for an Albion license. I love Spitfire's work and JRRShop seem to be a well-respected outlet so I don't really blame either of them if my purchase has gone pear-shaped... as long as I can get my hands on Albion whilst the deal is on all else is moot!!

I am actually based in the UK and really should have just bought it from Spitfire's own website. Being rather fundless I do tend to shop around for the best deal on software, though, and after doing lots of calculations it seemed like the best thing for my bank balance. It only recently occurred to me, however, that my savings might have cost some of those session musicians a cut of their royalties. But I hope not!

I'll stop hijacking the thread (unless Spitfire can clarify). This is only my third post or something but I'm a long-time visitor (5 years?) to VI-control and really appreciate the camaraderie here. Thanks everybody!

R


----------



## kurtvanzo

R


Guy Rowland said:


> Also never had an issue with jrrshop or audiodeluxe. I find it hard (well, nearly impossible) to believe they are selling licenses that won't work (and if there is a problem, I don't doubt you'd get a refund - these are solid companies). I think what Spitfire are referring to is that future products won't be available from them, not that this one won't work. Shame for us as consumers, but there we go.



I agree. Your purchase should go through fine, you may just have to wait until Tuesday morning since it happens to be Labor Day in the U.S. on Monday and most shops are closed. Unfortunate timing I'm afraid, as you've ordered after they closed (I've done it myself) But my experience has been they get on sending out emails first thing (9am PST) when they re-open. If you don't hear by noon, call them. The Spitfire deal is good until Sept 30th, so no worries there. Cheers!


----------



## David Chappell

Just to throw out that I bought it from JRRshop last evening, got my download link and license later in the night and I've got it fully installed, registered and working today. Dunno if this just means that they won't be making future sales there, but the download link and license came from Spitfire so I'm not sure what the current problem is.


----------



## rycal

Thanks Kurt and David. Your comments are very reassuring. Can't believe I managed to order on Labor Day weekend... Whoops! Typical me  Still, with Albion as with anything, the waiting is often the best bit...


----------



## Rex282

David Chappell said:


> Just to throw out that I bought it from JRRshop last evening, got my download link and license later in the night and I've got it fully installed, registered and working today. Dunno if this just means that they won't be making future sales there, but the download link and license came from Spitfire so I'm not sure what the current problem is.



Unlike David I bought Albion I from JRR early Friday afternoon (9-4-15) and haven't heard a peep from them.Instant gratification bought and paid for...DENIED!!!


----------



## neblix

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> The logic here escapes me, I have to admit.



The value of something should not be judged by the objective level of content inside of it but personally how much it would affect your workflow, increasing your creativity and productivity.

Case in point, Hollywood Orchestra is definitely worth its price using your logic. For me, it has no place in my workflow. I hate using it and I get nothing done when I have to deal with it. So I use other libraries that have less content but a more desirable sound and better workflow and paid a little more for them because of cost to benefit ratio (there's no such thing as "cost to content" ratio, that's a silly consideration).

Now that being said, even if you disagree with that, it doesn't matter because it doesn't apply to Albion anyway. Albion at its price was far past worth it, because of the unique sound and usability (and amount of content, no less, you get a full orchestra, many articulations, even legato and CS) it gave to countless composers at its price tier (less than $1000, it's not really even expensive).

There's no other full orchestra set that's cheaper than Albion but still matching the sound and breadth of features it gives. The competing products to Albion are things like Symphobia and Lumina, and they don't really have anything vastly superior that justifies you saying that Albion is worth $200 (less than 50%) by comparison.

Economic value is arbitrary and historically volatile in the first place, so you started a losing battle here.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

neblix said:


> The value of something should not be judged by the objective level of content inside of it but personally how much it would affect your workflow, increasing your creativity and productivity.
> 
> Case in point, Hollywood Orchestra is definitely worth its price using your logic. For me, it has no place in my workflow. I hate using it and I get nothing done when I have to deal with it. So I use other libraries that have less content but a more desirable sound and better workflow and paid a little more for them because of cost to benefit ratio (there's no such thing as "cost to content" ratio, that's a silly consideration).
> 
> Now that being said, even if you disagree with that, it doesn't matter because it doesn't apply to Albion anyway. Albion at its price was far past worth it, because of the unique sound and usability (and amount of content, no less, you get a full orchestra, many articulations, even legato and CS) it gave to countless composers at its price tier (less than $1000, it's not really even expensive).
> 
> There's no other full orchestra set that's cheaper than Albion but still matching the sound and breadth of features it gives. The competing products to Albion are things like Symphobia and Lumina, and they don't really have anything vastly superior that justifies you saying that Albion is worth $200 (less than 50%) by comparison.
> 
> Economic value is arbitrary and historically volatile in the first place, so you started a losing battle here.



I wasn't aware I started any kind of "battle", to be honest. But anyways, this is quite an esoteric argumentation and way of thinking that I can't really constructively integrate into my personal pragmatism, so - whatever works for people, I guess. However, if any kind of price can be justified or faulted going by a subjective and individual idea - or even prediction - of how much use one can get out of a product (or how much they hate the workflow), they I don't see what excludes me from doing just that. 

In any case, I did not state that Albion was less worth than Symphobia or Lumina.


----------



## neblix

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I wasn't aware I started any kind of "battle", to be honest. But anyways, this is quite an esoteric argumentation and way of thinking that I can't really constructively integrate into my personal pragmatism, so - whatever works for people, I guess. However, if any kind of price can be justified or faulted going by a subjective and individual idea - or even prediction - of how much use one can get out of a product (or how much they hate the workflow), they I don't see what excludes me from doing just that.
> 
> In any case, I did not state that Albion was less worth than Symphobia or Lumina.



It's not the lack of value of Albion to you that is the issue, it's your reasoning that other people's perceived value of Albion are somehow "irrelevant" and you "don't see the logic".


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

neblix said:


> It's not the lack of value of Albion to you that is the issue, it's your reasoning that other people's perceived value of Albion are somehow "irrelevant" and you "don't see the logic".


 
Please leave me out of the squabble/masturbation, I'm too old for that.


----------



## D.Salzenberg

As I work in marketing and come across pricing/value decisions regularly, what usually is the main factor in setting a products price is the 'perceived value' Which usually has little to do with either manufacturing cost or the actual content of the product, but more what the market will stand.


----------



## neblix

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Please leave me out of the squabble/masturbation, I'm too old for that.



Then be more respectful. Telling an end user that his desires are "irrelevant to the end user" is diminishing, a "you don't know what's good for you" mentality.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

neblix said:


> Then be more respectful. Telling an end user that his desires are "irrelevant to the end user" is diminishing, a "you don't know what's good for you" mentality.



I think your imagination is on the run, because you misread and misinterpreted things, and you're actually the only one being brazen. My guess is that you're a youngster still. Let's let it slide.


----------



## bcarwell

What is the current best deal for Albion ? I saw that JRR has (had ?) an additional $30 off for a net of ~$200. But I cannot find it on their website. And i also saw a reference to it for $149 but don't know where that source is ?

Anyone ?

Bob


----------



## R. Soul

bcarwell said:


> What is the current best deal for Albion ? I saw that JRR has (had ?) an additional $30 off for a net of ~$200. But I cannot find it on their website. And i also saw a reference to it for $149 but don't know where that source is ?
> 
> Anyone ?
> 
> Bob


Eric from JRR Shop mentioned on KVR that he would remove it until he found out exactly why is not allowed to sell it.

Audiodeluxe sells it for $193. You need to create an account for discount to show.


----------



## Ryan99

bcarwell said:


> What is the current best deal for Albion ? I saw that JRR has (had ?) an additional $30 off for a net of ~$200. But I cannot find it on their website. And i also saw a reference to it for $149 but don't know where that source is ?
> 
> Anyone ?
> 
> Bob



What you saw at 149 is British Pounds, not dollars! I got the deal at JRRshop at 192$ and it was the best price I saw.


----------



## kitekrazy

Rex282 said:


> Unlike David I bought Albion I from JRR early Friday afternoon (9-4-15) and haven't heard a peep from them.Instant gratification bought and paid for...DENIED!!!



_Thank you for posting this. I actually didn't know there was an issue until now.

We will fulfill all orders that have been placed so far but I have taken Spitfire off our site for now. I'll find out more information as soon as possible._

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewt...d=7584e591bc6cc8c71a3eb7ea7b2cd4b7&start=8295

So the most popular vendor on KVR is no longer a Spitfire vendor.


----------



## Ryan99

kitekrazy said:


> _Thank you for posting this. I actually didn't know there was an issue until now.
> 
> We will fulfill all orders that have been placed so far but I have taken Spitfire off our site for now. I'll find out more information as soon as possible._
> 
> http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewt...d=7584e591bc6cc8c71a3eb7ea7b2cd4b7&start=8295
> 
> So the most popular vendor on KVR is no longer a Spitfire vendor.



JRRShop is my favorite online retailer for years. Most of the time I get the best price, and by far I get the best personal service. I write to him for questions, issue with an order, etc., and he's always taking the extra step to deliver.

Too bad if he's not selling other Spitfire libraries. I got the best price from him for Albion, everything is registered, downloaded and working well. Anyway, I can't afford the other Spitfire libraries at their current price, even with a little more discount.


----------



## bcarwell

I cannot seem to find Albion on JRRShop. Have they also stopped selling it ?


----------



## Brendon Williams

bcarwell said:


> I cannot seem to find Albion on JRRShop. Have they also stopped selling it ?



From JRR shop:

_We will fulfill all orders that have been placed so far but I have taken Spitfire off our site for now. I'll find out more information as soon as possible._


----------



## Rex282

kitekrazy said:


> _Thank you for posting this. I actually didn't know there was an issue until now.
> 
> We will fulfill all orders that have been placed so far but I have taken Spitfire off our site for now. I'll find out more information as soon as possible......................_



Thanks KK
It would be NICE to play with Albion today however I'm assuming my code will be sent after the holiday...


----------



## lpuser

Interesting... I was able to place my order 26 hours ago, where all Spitfire products were still listed. But they are no longer available now. Hope that they´ll still process my order.


----------



## jrrshop

Hi all,

Thank you for your support, we really appreciate it. We will take care of all current Albion 1 customers either tomorrow (Monday) or Tuesday at the latest. I'm paying bonuses to all the JRR employees who choose to work during the holiday so that you won't have to wait! 

Please do know that we were an authorized Spitfire Audio dealer during the time that we were selling their products. I don't actually know yet what has changed but I have removed all their products from JRR Shop until we get it figured out.


----------



## Rex282

jrrshop said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thank you for your support, we really appreciate it. We will take care of all current Albion 1 customers either tomorrow (Monday) or Tuesday at the latest. I'm paying bonuses to all the JRR employees who choose to work during the holiday so that you won't have to wait!
> 
> Please do know that we were an authorized Spitfire Audio dealer during the time that we were selling their products. I don't actually know yet what has changed but I have removed all their products from JRR Shop until we get it figured out.




Thanks Uncy Eric.
I appreciate your concern.I think I can live at least a few more days without Albion.


----------



## kurtvanzo

jrrshop said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thank you for your support, we really appreciate it. We will take care of all current Albion 1 customers either tomorrow (Monday) or Tuesday at the latest. I'm paying bonuses to all the JRR employees who choose to work during the holiday so that you won't have to wait!
> 
> Please do know that we were an authorized Spitfire Audio dealer during the time that we were selling their products. I don't actually know yet what has changed but I have removed all their products from JRR Shop until we get it figured out.



Wow, can't believe this. Guy, have you ever had a post get way out of hand? Poor Eric. I made one post about the JRR deal (which has since been taken down) and Spitfire gets peeved (I was PM'ed by moderators- SF thought I was a JRR salesman- no, just a fellow composer). Apologies to JRR and Eric, great place, I know it will get sorted out quickly. And apologies to Spitfire. I actually bought it directly from them myself the first day of the sale, but when I saw the additional deal a few days later I thought VI compadres would def appreciate. Didn't know it would "crash the system".  Blame it on Zorro.


----------



## synthpunk

TX for trying to help Kurt. Your 36 likes are proof your intentions were good.


----------



## Guy Rowland

kurtvanzo said:


> Guy, have you ever had a post get way out of hand?



Well now...


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Kurt, as the mod who was contacted and then contacted you, I want to say thanks for handling things so well.


----------



## jrrshop

kurtvanzo said:


> Wow, can't believe this. Guy, have you ever had a post get way out of hand? Poor Eric. I made one post about the JRR deal (which has since been taken down) and Spitfire gets peeved (I was PM'ed by moderators- SF thought I was a JRR salesman- no, just a fellow composer). Apologies to JRR and Eric, great place, I know it will get sorted out quickly.



Thank you for sharing about us! No matter what transpired after, I really appreciate the thought.


----------



## catsass

I am curious to see whether or not Sweetwater will continue to sell Albion 1 after the October 1st sunset date. They continue to sell Sample Logic's Cinematic Guitars 1 and 2 ($79 ea.) which are not even listed on Sample Logic's website anymore (replaced by Infinity).


----------



## kurtvanzo

catsass said:


> I am curious to see whether or not Sweetwater will continue to sell Albion 1 after the October 1st sunset date. They continue to sell Sample Logic's Cinematic Guitars 1 and 2 ($79 ea.) which are not even listed on Sample Logic's website anymore (replaced by Infinity).



Thanks for pointing this out, even a better price then when it was retired at $99  Perhaps they still have licenses from when it was available and are allowed to sell those they have until they are all gone. I know many people were more psyched about infinity, but to me CG1 was the coolest of the bunch (although perhaps I'm just swayed by Daniel James' video, he's so good at making the most out of those patches).

But I wouldn't gamble on Albion. They may sell what they have after the deadline, but I would think it would go quick (especially if there are no new announcements from Spitfire)... perhaps Sample Logic should have set up a CG "retirement" too... A break between products seems to help sales.... Hmmmm.


----------



## mac4d

Will Albion 1 be pulled from all the bundles it's currently a part of, or will it still be obtainable in bundles while not available as a single purchase at the end of this month?


----------



## kitekrazy

kurtvanzo said:


> Wow, can't believe this. Guy, have you ever had a post get way out of hand? Poor Eric. I made one post about the JRR deal (which has since been taken down) and Spitfire gets peeved (I was PM'ed by moderators- SF thought I was a JRR salesman- no, just a fellow composer). Apologies to JRR and Eric, great place, I know it will get sorted out quickly. And apologies to Spitfire. I actually bought it directly from them myself the first day of the sale, but when I saw the additional deal a few days later I thought VI compadres would def appreciate. Didn't know it would "crash the system".  Blame it on Zorro.



Sounds like an over reaction by the mods. Audio Deluxe also had it for a few dollars more than JRR.


----------



## kitekrazy

I guess some orders from JrrShop were refunded.


----------



## Ryan99

kitekrazy said:


> I guess some orders from JrrShop were refunded.


On KVR, Eric told that all back-ordered licenses will be sent out soon, so I guess they resolve the situation.


----------



## jrrshop

kitekrazy said:


> I guess some orders from JrrShop were refunded.



Every license was issued today. No customers canceled or requested refunds.

If anyone did not receive your license, please PM me and I will get your license to you.


----------



## Spitfire Team

*PRICING*

Albion ONE launches at the staggering new price of £319, this is not a promo price but the full RRP (roughly $499). For the month of October existing volume 1 or ‘legacy’ owners will be able to cross-grade to the new Albion ONE for a mere £149. This will then rise to £199 thereafter.



*BACKGROUND*

Spitfire Audio was set up in 2007 by a collective of award winning composers and producers. In 2011 they set about distilling all of the essential tools they used to make modern epic cinematic music into a single product. This was the genesis if Albion Volume 1, an epic tool kit that took the world by storm and earned itself many awards and plaudits. It offered a-list composers a quick cpu-lite sketching and mockup tool, it offered power users with little time in their schedules the ability to create impressive widescreen tracks in an instant and finally it offered hobbyists and students a way into orchestral led music making and the Spitfire experience.


Four years may not seem a long time, but in the fast moving world of Spitfire Audio it is an epoch. With over 60 products released in this period alone including 8 new strings libraries and a panoply of orchestral recordings in the shape of the epic BML series Spitfire have gained a lot of experience! So they decided to return to the original Albion 1 concept and see how it stood up. With heavy hearts Spitfire decided it was time to go back into the studio and put their beloved Albion Volume 1 out to pasture. They felt the experience gained, and the feedback garnered from thousands of users could present a product far superior to the original ‘legacy’ version, a product that would continue and deserve to be the most popular product Spitfire has ever sold.


*ALBION ONE*

Spitfire has carefully studied what made Albion ‘Legacy’ so popular, have returned to the hall at Air Studios and have painstakingly recreated and enhanced the objectives of the original. As before there is at the centre a large epic orchestra, but this time the orchestra size has been enhanced to 109 players with many more articulations and new features including stylised legacy articulations by Andy Blaney and an awesome strings ’runs’ section. The Darwin Percussion has been carefully re-recorded with many additional sections (and a couple of old favourites). The brunel dynamic loops section has this time been designed by Spitfire’s award winning team from new recordings made with Paul Clarvis and a lot of treats he uses on many a-list films including “Skyfall”. The Stephenson’s Steam Synth takes epic and awesome to whole new levels with both this and the loops presented in Spitfires much applauded eDNA engine. There are also few exceptions of ‘special’ moments from the original ‘legacy’ Albion that they felt they couldn’t better, so they have retained those in ONE, you know who you are!

All of these sections are available to download as a single pack or in convenient sections so you can grab what you need now and come back anytime to treat yourself to the other treasures you have bought.


*MORE NEWS SOON!...*


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Spitfire Team said:


> It's an interesting time here at Spitfire, we'll have some more news next week, but here's something to whet you're appetite:



There is zero Information in this clip, hence it has absolutely nothing to do with a commcerial announcement.

Ads without products are like chimps on Ritalin. Look at me... look at me.... look at me.

So I thought, I'd rate ads like this with a new factor, the chimping factor ranging from 0-10 whereby 10 being the worst possible.

Congrats, you made it, 10 chimps!


----------



## Lode_Runner

There's two bits of information I can see. One is 'a new beginning'. Given that this is on a thread that started with RIP Albion, it tells me that there definitely is a new product coming to replace Albion (hence an end to speculation about why they're discontinuing Albion, and a start to speculation about what the replacement will be). Two is 'October 2015' meaning we can expect an announcement in a few weeks time.


----------



## Pasticcio

I'm excited to see how those visuals are going to represent something that will replace a orchestral library(if that's the case).


----------



## infomason

Spitfire Audio has reached a pretty high level with it's BML product line, and I suspect this next product will have more BML tech than Albion II. Albion's capabilities will keep it useful for some time in creative hands. However, I think it became logical for Spitfire to RIP it because the new product will leave it too far behind where they are headed. This company has amazed me for their achievements in realism with the least digital artifacts. I don't think they would put forth a buildup to the new product release, if it wasn't going to send a bit of a shockwave through the industry.


----------



## tack

I'm as interested as the next guy, but I just hope they don't forget about all the second BML volumes pretty much every instrument apart from strings is sorely lacking. I remember a video from last November or December when Paul was talking about this or that articulation "is in volume two" as if it exists and was just around the corner. BML Reeds for example deserves a special mention for being half baked.

I suppose Spitfire are big enough nowadays that can work on multiple product releases in parallel? Maybe we'll all be happy this year.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

I think it's a new kind of GUI for a new library.


----------



## kurtvanzo

G.R. Baumann said:


> There is zero Information in this clip, hence it has absolutely nothing to do with a commcerial announcement.
> 
> Ads without products are like chimps on Ritalin. Look at me... look at me.... look at me.
> 
> So I thought, I'd rate ads like this with a new factor, the chimping factor ranging from 0-10 whereby 10 being the worst possible.
> 
> Congrats, you made it, 10 chimps!



I'd say 8 chimps, since it has a date and some info. But they couldn't start a new thread? Putting it here just proves they like the speculation and chatter, but it would be better if they gave some idea of what they are talking about... maybe next month. Until then I don't really care- believe me, anyone can drop the ball (I can name some recent releases, but I'll defer to your memory).


----------



## lehmannmusic

Has anyone had difficulty buying this? I tried and I got a credit card error. I called my cc company and they said it's an issue on the seller's end. I have opened two tickets and mentioned my issue on Twitter, but I haven't heard a word from Spitfire. I'd really like to buy this library.


----------



## pderbidge

lehmannmusic said:


> Has anyone had difficulty buying this? I tried and I got a credit card error. I called my cc company and they said it's an issue on the seller's end. I have opened two tickets and mentioned my issue on Twitter, but I haven't heard a word from Spitfire. I'd really like to buy this library.


Hmm. I'd call your CC company again and talk to someone else just to be sure. My Bank CC will not allow purchases outside the US without personal authorization so I have to call them to authorize a purchase a head of time which lifts the ban for about two weeks and then goes back into protection mode (meaning banning of foreign purchases). I found this out when I made my first Spitfire purchase. It's just my Credit Card Company's way of preventing more fraud so I don't mind it.


----------



## jules

lehmannmusic said:


> Has anyone had difficulty buying this? I tried and I got a credit card error. I called my cc company and they said it's an issue on the seller's end. I have opened two tickets and mentioned my issue on Twitter, but I haven't heard a word from Spitfire. I'd really like to buy this library.


Sounds like a vat problem. Are your credit card and spitfire account adress the same ? I lived in us and had registred a us adress, but my credit card is registred in france, and i had to change my spitfire account when i bought albion IV. Now everything is ok.


----------



## Vischebaste

Spitfire products are great, but info-free teasers such as that (and the general style of their marketing copy) can be irritatingly self-satisfied.


----------



## blougui

Voices ?

I enjoy these clips and take them with a bit of salt : after all, SA are dev and composers for the media. So there it is, a tiny bit of what you could do with their sounds to tease the audience, whatever it is.

- Erik


----------



## kunst91

I am an admitted spitfire fanboy, but I would really like to see them more focused on fully realizing BML--vol. 2 for other instruments (someone mentioned reeds above), updates for fixing wrong UACC assignments and other bugs, etc.

That said, my wallet is already cringing at the thought of what this next product will be...


----------



## Polarity

I alwasy regretted of leaving out Albion 1, a few years ago, from my purchases and getting separated sections products by other developers to build my new full orchestra...
Not saying here that other libraries I got aren't good or I'm not happy with them, but my regret is due to not having used them in full till now (also due to shoulders tendonitis problems that prevent me to play keyboards at all for long periods) and because Albion 1 structure (similar to Symphobia and CineSamples HWW) could make easier my ways of compositions (and be enough for them)... I always looked with envy to its Ostinatum engine, for example.
Now, at this price I will buy it for sure...
but I'd like to be sure that a new identical, updated and more advanced library is NOT coming out in october for the old price of Albion 1!
So I'm waiting a bit more than to get it in a hurry just this week...


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

Apologies if this has already been pointed out, but did anyone else notice that both the Albion R.I.P video and this new clip seem to share the same audio?

Unless their new marketing strategy is to reuse this bit of sound design for all their announcements surely this must be another hint regarding the new product? Especially as they chose to post it here in the Albion thread as opposed to making a new commercial announcement..


----------



## Vin

G.R. Baumann said:


> There is zero Information in this clip, hence it has absolutely nothing to do with a commcerial announcement.
> 
> Ads without products are like chimps on Ritalin. Look at me... look at me.... look at me.
> 
> So I thought, I'd rate ads like this with a new factor, the chimping factor ranging from 0-10 whereby 10 being the worst possible.
> 
> Congrats, you made it, 10 chimps!



Spot on.

BTW: https://www.gearslutz.com/board/11311674-post6.html


----------



## Spitfire Team

Vin said:


> Spot on.
> 
> BTW: https://www.gearslutz.com/board/11311674-post6.html



Hi all,

Just to state that we are not yet ready to announce future plans and this private conversation between one of our support staff and a customer put our staff member in a difficult situation (not being able to pass on confidential company information).

In other words: “I can neither confirm or deny that I won the lottery” vs “I didn’t win the lottery” - there are clear implications depending on the language you use and in this instance our staff member was trying to be polite rather than simply ignoring the ticket or replying “no comment”.

Anyway, 

No comment!!

All the best,

Paul

_ps: If after our imminent announcement, the customer who received this response from our team wishes to discuss this further we invite them with open arms to contact us direct via the same channel. We have filed the enquiry for any possible future correspondence!_


----------



## kclements

Thanks Paul. I love the way Spirfire does business. I really believe you strive to do what's best for you customers. 

I'm excited about what's coming. 

Cheers
kc


----------



## TeamLeader

kclements said:


> Thanks Paul. I love the way Spirfire does business. I really believe you strive to do what's best for you customers.
> 
> Cheers
> kc



+1


----------



## catsass

I will reserve judgement until the results of the FBI forensic video examiner team's full evaluation has been released.


----------



## blougui

Ok, I didn't want to but here I go : some cloud service ?


----------



## mc_deli

Please no


----------



## Spitfire Team

*PRICING*

Albion ONE launches at the staggering new price of £319, this is not a promo price but the full RRP (roughly $499). For the month of October existing volume 1 or ‘legacy’ owners will be able to cross-grade to the new Albion ONE for a mere £149. This will then rise to £199 thereafter.




*BACKGROUND*

Spitfire Audio was set up in 2007 by a collective of award winning composers and producers. In 2011 they set about distilling all of the essential tools they used to make modern epic cinematic music into a single product. This was the genesis if Albion Volume 1, an epic tool kit that took the world by storm and earned itself many awards and plaudits. It offered a-list composers a quick cpu-lite sketching and mockup tool, it offered power users with little time in their schedules the ability to create impressive widescreen tracks in an instant and finally it offered hobbyists and students a way into orchestral led music making and the Spitfire experience.


Four years may not seem a long time, but in the fast moving world of Spitfire Audio it is an epoch. With over 60 products released in this period alone including 8 new strings libraries and a panoply of orchestral recordings in the shape of the epic BML series Spitfire have gained a lot of experience! So they decided to return to the original Albion 1 concept and see how it stood up. With heavy hearts Spitfire decided it was time to go back into the studio and put their beloved Albion Volume 1 out to pasture. They felt the experience gained, and the feedback garnered from thousands of users could present a product far superior to the original ‘legacy’ version, a product that would continue and deserve to be the most popular product Spitfire has ever sold.


*ALBION ONE*

Spitfire has carefully studied what made Albion ‘Legacy’ so popular, have returned to the hall at Air Studios and have painstakingly recreated and enhanced the objectives of the original. As before there is at the centre a large epic orchestra, but this time the orchestra size has been enhanced to 109 players with many more articulations and new features including stylised legacy articulations by Andy Blaney and an awesome strings ’runs’ section. The Darwin Percussion has been carefully re-recorded with many additional sections (and a couple of old favourites). The brunel dynamic loops section has this time been designed by Spitfire’s award winning team from new recordings made with Paul Clarvis and a lot of treats he uses on many a-list films including “Skyfall”. The Stephenson’s Steam Synth takes epic and awesome to whole new levels with both this and the loops presented in Spitfires much applauded eDNA engine. There are also few exceptions of ‘special’ moments from the original ‘legacy’ Albion that they felt they couldn’t better, so they have retained those in ONE, you know who you are!

All of these sections are available to download as a single pack or in convenient sections so you can grab what you need now and come back anytime to treat yourself to the other treasures you have bought.



*MORE NEWS SOON!...*


----------



## Christof

This means if I own Albion 1 I am qualified to crossgrade?
The upcoming Albion one is a major update to the very first Albion 1?


----------



## dbazile

Oh wow! Relaunch! I may have to get it now. I was afraid to get the promo priced legacy version as I didn't want to be outdated by whatever was going to be revealed, however offering a crossgrade would have made me more comfortable with my purchase. I think I'll just get the new one.


----------



## TeamLeader

Paul and Christian... Is there a secondary cross-grade price to reward those of us that own all 4 volumes of Albion?


----------



## tokatila

Is the music in the teaser made with (just) Albion One?


----------



## catsass

So, when someone tells me they own Albion One, I'll need to seek clarification, "Is that O-N-E or the numeral 1?"


----------



## jneebz

Holy debt-filled October, Batman. This looks amazing.


----------



## stonzthro

I'd be skeptical if I didn't already own a ton of their samples and use them all the time, yeah, I'll be picking this one up for sure <cue critics asking why anyone would buy on such a bare bones trailer>.


----------



## playz123

catsass said:


> So, when someone tells me they own Albion One, I'll need to seek clarification, "Is that O-N-E or the numeral 1?"


I would have thought Albion II might have been better, but what do I know?  Bleary eyed from first reading the 'dark text on dark background' info on the Spitfire sight, so was pleased to find more information here. Also glad this promo has nothing to do with replacing Smaug's eye in the Hobbit movies, rather a new edition of a loved library. The cross grade price seems reasonable, so looking forward to learning more in the days ahead.


----------



## prodigalson

> <cue critics asking why anyone would buy on such a bare bones trailer>.



If SF are reasonably confident they have improved on the original albion in terms of programming and articulations and the crossgrade price is 149 pounds?!?! NO-BRAINER.

The only question is...they briefly mention at the end of the press release that it can be picked up in one package or separate sections and it's unclear whether the 149 crossgrade is for the whole package or per section...


----------



## jononotbono

Looks like I shall be crossgrading then! I keep telling myself that "this is the LAST library I get for myself before Christmas" and then there's another! Haha!


----------



## kurtvanzo

TeamLeader said:


> Paul and Christian... Is there a secondary cross-grade price to reward those of us that own all 4 volumes of Albion?



Really? They offer a new product at less than half price and you'd like an extra discount? I guess it doesn't hurt to ask, huh?

And the £149 is for the whole package, they are just stating if you don't have time to download it all (it will be huge) you can download sections you really need to use right away first, then go back for the rest later- brilliant if you have a slow connection, or if 1,000 composers are downloading it at the same time on the first day of release. 

I was really excited about the Omni 2 update this year, but this is like getting Omni 2 at 60% off!


----------



## ClefferNotes

Holy!!! This is going to be amazing and will DEFINITELY make use of that cross grade offer. Amazing stuff yet again Spitfire!


----------



## mmendez

Awesome. Can't wait to get this one!


----------



## atw

Buy Albion 1 (£149) in september, then get Albion One (£149) in october? 
right?


----------



## Spip

Just to clarify...

If I buy Albion 1 on sale, at the moment (149£) and the cross grade (149£ too) later, the total is less than the announced price ? 

Am I missing something to pay or an "hidden" fee ?

Thanks


----------



## ModalRealist

Oh wow. Did NOT expect to be excited about this, but talk of extended articulations, and especially runs, has me salivating. If this offers a runs builder or playable runs, I won't be able to stop myself. Very, very happy to see Spitfire return to the concept of Albion with (by my understanding, anyway) a motto of deeper articulations and flexibility. And across the board, too, not just on the orchestra, with the eDNA wrapper for the hybrid content.


----------



## mc_deli

atw said:


> Buy Albion 1 (£149) in september, then get Albion One (£149) in october?
> right?


That's what it says.


----------



## atw

I want to know (details) what content is new and what is from Albion 1. Possibly in september, before the sale ends.
So more details please.


----------



## CDNmusic

Somebody needs to come up with a tutorial on "How to buy, upgrade and cross-grade your VI libraries"....wish things would be "simpler"


----------



## prodigalson

> And the £149 is for the whole package, they are just stating if you don't have time to download it all (it will be huge) you can download sections you really need to use right away first, then go back for the rest later



yes, on reading a second time that is more clear. bring on October!


----------



## DocMidi657

atw said:


> I want to know (details) what content is new and what is from Albion 1. Possibly in september, before the sale ends.
> So more details please.


I think you mean Albion "One" which is the new content not Albion "1" which is the old version. Boy this naming scheme is going to get confusing  But (and maybe I'm wrong) isn't the Eur 149 price for the new Albion "One" still good in October?


----------



## atw

Ya Albion One is the new library with new content. Did i write something wrong?


----------



## kunst91

This whole Albion 1 vs Albion "One" thing is going to get very messy

But more importantly, did anyone else feel the hype after watching that promo video?


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

Spip said:


> Just to clarify...
> 
> If I buy Albion 1 on sale, at the moment (149£) and the cross grade (149£ too) later, the total is less than the announced price ?
> 
> Am I missing something to pay or an "hidden" fee ?
> 
> Thanks



No, that's how I understand it too. Complete no-brainer to grab both, as I'm sure 'legacy' Albion is still quite useful even when you own the newer version. And as someone who has been getting more than my money's worth out of the original Albion over the years (not to mention all the free extra content and updates released) I sure know I won't be able to resist that crossgrade pricing.

Maybe this is Spitfire's response to all the bickering over their marketing decisions that I've seen on these forums lately. Looks like early adopters are once again being rewarded more than anyone else.


----------



## catsass

kunst91 said:


> But more importantly, did anyone else feel the hype after watching that promo video?


I felt it, but I think it was just flatulence.


----------



## Daniel James

Looks awesome. I am super excited for this!


----------



## pderbidge

DocMidi657 said:


> But (and maybe I'm wrong) isn't the Eur 149 price for the new Albion "One" still good in October?



Just remember the price is in Pounds, not Euro- BIG difference  Still a good deal though.


----------



## Zhao Shen

Mmmmm, really looking forward to seeing how Spitfire's going to up the ante. And if there's a folder for Legacy content for the sake of older projects.


----------



## DocMidi657

pderbidge said:


> Just remember the price is in Pounds, not Euro- BIG difference  Still a good deal though.


oh that's right! and yes a bit of a difference


----------



## Deleted member 8496

Daniel James said:


> Looks awesome. I am super excited for this!


Can't wait for the new albion overview video!
You will make one, right?


----------



## Lode_Runner

Zhao Shen said:


> Mmmmm, really looking forward to seeing how Spitfire's going to up the ante. And if there's a folder for Legacy content for the sake of older projects.


From what Spitfire have said about keeping some things they couldn't improve on, I don't think there's going to be enough Legacy content for older projects. Couldn't you just keep Albion 1 (not ONE) on your hard drive for older projects though?


----------



## kurtvanzo

atw said:


> Buy Albion 1 (£149) in september, then get Albion One (£149) in october?
> right?



Right.  No hidden fee. Just Spitfire coolness.

Did anyone notice the one blurry shot of the new interface? Looks killer!


----------



## synthpunk

Having eDNA built into Albion One is going to be fun, although who knows whats going on with the Dedicated eDNA development now.


----------



## willbedford

kurtvanzo said:


> Did anyone notice the one blurry shot of the new interface? Looks killer!


That's the eDNA interface, which they're using for the Steam Synth patches. I expect the standard orchestral patches will use the familiar BML interface, as per usual.


----------



## kurtvanzo

DocMidi657 said:


> I think you mean Albion "One" which is the new content not Albion "1" which is the old version. Boy this naming scheme is going to get confusing  But (and maybe I'm wrong) isn't the Eur 149 price for the new Albion "One" still good in October?



I believe he's referring to the info that states a few of the Albion 1 patches that were working well are also in Albion One (thus the decent discount for those that own Albion 1) but I doubt there will be many that make it over to "One". They state there are new recordings that match the old ones (even the 2 inch tape is still in the process), and most of the content is new (not all)...

"There are also few exceptions of ‘special’ moments from the original ‘legacy’ Albion that they felt they couldn’t better, so they have retained those in ONE, you know who you are!" -From the Spitfire post

And it's 149 POUNDS, no Euro.  It won't be available until October, but the upgrade price is available until the end of October. The Sale on Albion 1 is available until September 30th.


----------



## kurtvanzo

willbedford said:


> That's the eDNA interface, which they're using for the Steam Synth patches. I expect the standard orchestral patches will use the familiar BML interface, as per usual.



Thanks for the info. Looks great (I forgot it was in eDNA!).


----------



## atw

Yes kurtvanzo, i was referring to the content of the old Albion 1 and to that of the new Albion One.


----------



## procreative

It certainly sounds interesting and the crossgrade is a welcome idea, on the surface of it.

But for those of us that paid full price for Albion 1 at £349, whether the crossgrade price will work out so attractive, will depend on how much of the old library is in Albion ONE vs newly recorded material.

In the end early adopters will have paid £498 plus VAT compared to latecomers paying £298 plus VAT. So it now seems new customers get the best deals with Spitfire, when they used to reward loyalty.

I know you cannot please everyone, but this is the kind of system Sky TV use where new customers always get the best deals and long term loyalty counts for nothing.

And before I get a shower of hate and loathing, its no critique of the product or an attempt to bash Spitfire. Just clarifying the true cost for 'loyal' customers.


----------



## kurtvanzo

procreative said:


> It certainly sounds interesting and the crossgrade is a welcome idea, on the surface of it.
> 
> But for those of us that paid full price for Albion 1 at £349, whether the crossgrade price will work out so attractive, will depend on how much of the old library is in Albion ONE vs newly recorded material.
> 
> In the end early adopters will have paid £498 plus VAT compared to latecomers paying £298 plus VAT. So it now seems new customers get the best deals with Spitfire, when they used to reward loyalty.
> 
> I know you cannot please everyone, but this is the kind of system Sky TV use where new customers always get the best deals and long term loyalty counts for nothing.
> 
> And before I get a shower of hate and loathing, its no critique of the product or an attempt to bash Spitfire. Just clarifying the true cost for 'loyal' customers.



I understand your feelings, but I hope you can see how much more you got out of Albion 1, considering I was just able to purchase it 2 weeks ago, and presumably early adopters have had it since 2011. I wish I could have afforded it before! You have an 4 year head start on me! 

I hope the extra 4 years was worth the extra £200 (If you used it on jobs, I would think so!). From that perspective it seems you got the better deal (I didn't know how much I would love A1). I don't think there will be many crossover patches (they state a "few"). I think at £149 for the upgrade, you're pretty safe.


----------



## Craig Sharmat

procreative said:


> It certainly sounds interesting and the crossgrade is a welcome idea, on the surface of it.
> 
> But for those of us that paid full price for Albion 1 at £349, whether the crossgrade price will work out so attractive, will depend on how much of the old library is in Albion ONE vs newly recorded material.
> 
> In the end early adopters will have paid £498 plus VAT compared to latecomers paying £298 plus VAT. So it now seems new customers get the best deals with Spitfire, when they used to reward loyalty.
> 
> I know you cannot please everyone, but this is the kind of system Sky TV use where new customers always get the best deals and long term loyalty counts for nothing.
> 
> And before I get a shower of hate and loathing, its no critique of the product or an attempt to bash Spitfire. Just clarifying the true cost for 'loyal' customers.



I kind of agree with this but kind of don't but I think it's a good discussion. Since Albion 1 Spitfire has grown into one of the most prolific library companies. I would now presume it is the main income for a few of the higher ups. If it wasn't they would not be as aggressive with their marketing as they have become. As well as I do as a composer I have seen what libraries can bring in if they are hits and lets say it is well worth doing if money and sampling is a passion. That said I think the crossgrade will probably be fair. I have used the library for 4 yrs now and have gotten quite good use out of it, something new buyers will not be able to claim, and though it's in the rear view mirror dismissing having used it is not fair. If there is a bunch of new content, while it would be nice for them to just give it to us you really can't expect it and it's probably a poor business model to give stuff away.

Looks like Kurt beat me to my opinion.


----------



## procreative

Remember though there may be people who bought only a few months or weeks before the price drop, they too will be in this position.


----------



## procreative

Craig Sharmat said:


> If there is a bunch of new content, while it would be nice for them to just give it to us you really can't expect it and it's probably a poor business model.
> 
> Looks like Kurt beat me to my opinion.



I certainly would not expect it for free, its just the fact that there is no differentiation with the crossgrade between those that paid full price and those that just bought on sale. Remember its those early adopters that probably convinced Spitfire to keep releasing new products, so it works both ways. Cash is king in any business (which is why they do sales as well).


----------



## kurtvanzo

procreative said:


> Remember though there may be people who bought only a few months or weeks before the price drop, they too will be in this position.



True, but you spoke of early adopters. For those that bought it at full price recently, they may want to contact Spitfire to see if they would refund the difference (matching sale price) or give the person a credit. Spitfire is very reasonable when it comes to someone barely missing a sale.


----------



## procreative

I am not moaning for the sake of it. Its just an observation that full price purchasers are not getting a very good deal compared to someone who has just bought Albion 1 in the firesale (assuming you too get the crossgrade).

Listen I don't expect you to feel the same way as you are getting a great deal for what sounds like a great product.

But to value having the product longer at over £240 inc VAT only works if you are a paid professional vs the many hobbyist users and others who may not earn big sums composing. Its not a trivial sum.

I am sure Spitfire have not meant to work it out this way intentionally, sometimes deals work for some better than others. But maybe even if the crossgrade was say £149 for Albion 1 users pre firesale and £199 for the recent buyers that would level things up a bit.

I do not doubt that the new version will be worth the £149 crossgrade I just feel some of the recent pricing decisions have not favoured old customers as much as new ones.


----------



## james7275

I see your point procreative. I bought Albion when it was first released somewhere in the ballpark of $550.00.
Would've been nice too see early adopters offered a little better of a deal than those who just bought in for a couple hundred bucks, but that's just how it goes sometimes.
Everything evens itself out. Maybe youi'll come out ahead on another library that someone paid full price for and you can get it for half off.
I still have my 25% off discount(for being an early adopter) when I first bought Albion which I've never used, maybe I can put that discount towards this crossover price to get an even better deal.


----------



## playz123

It seems to me, that no matter what a company does or how they choose to price and market their product, some of us will complain or want a special price based on one's own situation. I can't speak for anyone else, but personally I have had the use of Albion since 2012, paid full price, it's more than paid for itself, and I'm quite content with the crossgrade offer. And I will still have Albion as well as Albion one, 1 or II or whatever they want to call it. Others of course will disagree, but as with all products, if one doesn't like the offer then perhaps simply don't buy it. For me, "resistance is futile"


----------



## gyprock

I can image the team of Monty Python, Yes Minister, Faulty Towers and Zoolander all in the latest hipster gear with manicured beards drinking cappuccinos around a large boardroom table laden with proposals, graphic layouts and a whiteboard full of frantic ideas and thought bubbles. You hear an isolated voice "why don't we just substitute the word one for 1?". You then hear silence for a few seconds and then almost mutual (unquantized) utterance from the other team members "brilliant!"


----------



## gbar

james7275 said:


> I see your point procreative. I bought Albion when it was first released somewhere in the ballpark of $550.00.
> Would've been nice too see early adopters offered a little better of a deal than those who just bought in for a couple hundred bucks, but that's just how it goes sometimes.
> Everything evens itself out. Maybe youi'll come out ahead on another library that someone paid full price for and you can get it for half off.
> I still have my 25% off discount(for being an early adopter) when I first bought Albion which I've never used, maybe I can put that discount towards this crossover price to get an even better deal.



I bought it about 16 months ago for about that much. No discount either.


----------



## Pablocrespo

So, the deal for old albion users also expires at the end of october?


----------



## kurtvanzo

Pablocrespo said:


> So, the deal for old albion users also expires at the end of october?



The "upgrade" goes to £199 (instead of £149) after October 31st.


----------



## Vastman

149 for the old; 149 crossgrade... 298 for both! crazy not to do both if you don't have anything...

I paid full price for Albion 1-3... never got a deal... don't make bucks on music. Ain't rich. Quite "poor" in fact. I think the 149 crossgrade deal is totally awesome if "One" is totally awesome. Don't feel ripped off at all... We do what we do when we do it and whining about it later is just a waste of energy. I will find a way to afford the 149 crossgrade. I love the Albions and, based on Spitz's track record, assume my mind will be totally blown away again. A new user is getting both for less than I paid for the original... bravo! And I'm getting a great deal... "Thank You!" Spreading the love around... I like it.

If we could see the future we'd all do things differently. We can't. So enjoy the ride... or get off the train... but spewing/feeling frustrated is just a waste of spirit...


----------



## DocMidi657

kurtvanzo said:


> I believe he's referring to the info that states a few of the Albion 1 patches that were working well are also in Albion One (thus the decent discount for those that own Albion 1) but I doubt there will be many that make it over to "One". They state there are new recordings that match the old ones (even the 2 inch tape is still in the process), and most of the content is new (not all)...
> 
> "There are also few exceptions of ‘special’ moments from the original ‘legacy’ Albion that they felt they couldn’t better, so they have retained those in ONE, you know who you are!" -From the Spitfire post
> 
> And it's 149 POUNDS, no Euro.  It won't be available until October, but the upgrade price is available until the end of October. The Sale on Albion 1 is available until September 30th.


Thanks!


----------



## Daniel James

Robert Larsson said:


> Can't wait for the new albion overview video!
> You will make one, right?



Haha maybe! could be a fun one 

-DJ


----------



## Ryan99

A fire sale to let casual users and hobbyists purchase a product they couldn't afford before. Then relaunch the product with improvements while charging once again the same price new buyers just paid.

Total price that will be paid by the new buyers is almost the same as the retail price of the new product. 

Can't afford the original product? Buy it in 2 payments! Clever marketing!...


----------



## kunst91

willbedford said:


> That's the eDNA interface, which they're using for the Steam Synth patches. I expect the standard orchestral patches will use the familiar BML interface, as per usual.



Hoping the eDNA interface won't use too much ram. One thing I like about the steam synth patches is their simplicity.


----------



## kurtvanzo

Ryan99 said:


> A fire sale to let casual users and hobbyists purchase a product they couldn't afford before. Then relaunch the product with improvements while charging once again the same price new buyers just paid.
> 
> Total price that will be paid by the new buyers is almost the same as the retail price of the new product.
> 
> Can't afford the original product? Buy it in 2 payments! Clever marketing!...



Actually, this is incorrect. This will be a new product in many ways, but we'll have to wait for the walk through video to see how much. I'm betting Spitfire has done something special, if not, I still got Albion 1 at £149. Not a shabby deal either way.


----------



## Ryan99

kurtvanzo said:


> Actually, this is incorrect. This will be a new product in many ways, but we'll have to wait for the walk through video to see how much. I'm betting Spitfire has done something special, if not, I still got Albion 1 at £149. Not a shabby deal either way.



It looks like an upgrade to an existing product. If they would have released that product directly without doing the fire sale, a lot of new people wouldn't have buy it, with a retail price too expensive, like most of Spitfire Audio for the casual user. Now, they paid half the price for the existing product and can pay once again the same price to upgrade to the new version. It's a clever way to let new buyers get the new product instead of asking once for the full price.


----------



## davidgary73

Albion 1 still a fantastic tool and will definitely upgrade to Albion ONE with the new add ons.


----------



## Simon Ravn

Wow, this has to be the worst marketing fluff I have ever seen in the history of sample libraries. Of course, I am sure the product will be great, but show us the product, don't do a totally useless non-informative trailer. Sorry to sound harsh, but seriously...

Looking forward to the real announcement with demos, walkthrough, details etc...


----------



## prodigalson

> We do what we do when we do it and whining about it later is just a waste of energy.



A-MEN!

This is the nature of sales and consumer choice. There was a brief time where I was a little stung by Spitfire's decision to abandon their "intro price is cheapest it will ever be" policy, but while I could piss and moan about "new users" getting a better deal than I did for Albion, I also got a great deal on the full Sable series when they were doing their 50% off sale. 

You win some, you lose some. 

I wouldn't begrudge SF trying to make a little extra money on a product they were about to retire and I think that this crossgrade price for what looks to be a phenomenal library is WAY more than fair.


----------



## atw

Walktrhoughs, demos, etc... but more important is the *articulation list*.

To make decisions we need details.


----------



## atw

Without knowing the details yet, it seems Albion One and Symphobia 1 are fighting for the same place now.
But Albion has a better price.

The Albion starter pack from Spitfire (Albion 1, Harp, Percussion, Solo strings) was already a rival, i think.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

If it's now 109 players, how many were in the original Albion 1?
I'm hoping for some kind of legacy folder to keep things neat and not overwrite current projects e.t.c
Thinking about it the original Albion will probably just stay right where you left it. Probably the easiest option for them.


----------



## procreative

You know I get those of you that got great deals on Albion 1 (or other recent sales) to be more than happy with the crossgrade price. I just think its a little unfair that those that paid almost double will pay the same price to cross grade as those that have just bought at over 50% off.

Sure no one is forced to do anything etc, etc. The you win some/lose some is not always true.

Anyway my initial point was to clarify that for original purchasers the real total cost was nearly double what recent buyers might pay. I guess I might have to adopt the same approach many have to buying Komplete instruments when a new upgrade is imminent and hold off for one of their other 'we don't do sales' sales.


----------



## Lode_Runner

Albion 1 vs Albion One. It's too confusing. From now on I'm calling it Albion Original vs Albion Reboot (or perhaps Albion corpse vs Albion zombie).


----------



## Lassi Tani

Runs make me drool! Hope to hear articulation list soon.


----------



## Guffy

Doesn't seem like much work to create a legacy folder on your own.


----------



## kclements

I don't understand all the hubbub around the pricing and feeling like anyone got ripped off. If you bought it for full price you must have believed it was worth it. If you used it, either on a gig, or while writing for a library, or for the sheer joy of it, it was worth it. Or at least you must have thought so or you wouldn't have bought it.

You know, as soon as you buy a new computer/laptop/iPad/phone/car/..... Or most anything else, there is going to be a better version within a year, if not sooner. That doesn't mean what you bought is worthless. It still works, and it still does what you originally bought it for. I don't see Albion as any different. The original won't stop working when this new version comes out. 

I don't get a discount on the new iPad because I bought every other iPad. I've purchased so many Macs over the years, but I don't get a discount on a new MP. Why is software held to a different standard? 

It just doesn't make sense to me.

Cheers
kc


----------



## procreative

kclements said:


> I don't get a discount on the new iPad because I bought every other iPad. I've purchased so many Macs over the years, but I don't get a discount on a new MP. Why is software held to a different standard?



I can see I am alone in this then. I do not think you can compare with an iPad, as when was the last time Apple offered the older model at half price to new buyers with a crossgrade to the newer version that works out less in total than someone who bought the older version new?

Hardware and software are not the same.

I did not say I was ripped off, I have a choice after all. I simply said the difference to new/old users did not feel fair.

Yes we have had the product for longer, but the price point at the time reflected a different sales philosophy. Spitfire were very anti "sales" and even stated so. 

Of course they have a right to change or do whatever they want. There is no sense of entitlement on my part.

However in the past many software companies offered varying crossgrades depending on what was owned (Project Sam did this for Lumina) and that seems fairer as it rewards those that spent the most.

Anyway whatever, I am sure the product will be very good. Question is do I buy now or wait for another "sale"!!


----------



## atw

i think , ProjectSam doesn't offer loyality discounts anymore.


----------



## Resoded

Glad to see Spitfire rewarding previous owners with a generous cross grade. I'm definitely buying this, looks very interesting.


----------



## kclements

I wasn't trying to single you out, procreative. It was a general thought. Sorry if I wasn't clear.

I guess I just don't see it any different from any other tool I use. Apple may not offer discounts, but Best Buy or AT&T does. I bought my iPhone 5s for $200 on contract. A year later I could get it for $99 with contract. Now it is the free with contract, so it does happen In The hardware world too. ( actually, not sure the 5s is free, but this is how it has worked in the past)

As for when you buy a tool, my philosophy has always been, buy it when you need it, and don't worry about the cost. If you can afford it, and you need it, get it. If not, wait until you do.

I don't have the budget for Albion 1 or Albion ONE right now, so I don't want to come off as a rich guy who doesn't care about spending money. I'm on a tight budget. But I also don't _need _it right now. Would love to have it, but I don't require it for my current projects.

Anyway, sorry if I came off as directing my comments to you. I'm the old guy yelling for kids to get off my lawn 

k


----------



## mc_deli

gyprock said:


> I can image the team of Monty Python, Yes Minister, Faulty Towers and Zoolander all in the latest hipster gear with manicured beards drinking cappuccinos around a large boardroom table laden with proposals, graphic layouts and a whiteboard full of frantic ideas and thought bubbles. You hear an isolated voice "why don't we just substitute the word one for 1?". You then hear silence for a few seconds and then almost mutual (unquantized) utterance from the other team members "brilliant!"


I don't remember the sketch show, but the dental product marketing team are discussing how to increase sales... "we could put another brush on the other side and tell people it's for brushing your tongue", cue the team falling off chairs and fits of uncontrollable laughter! "They'll never fall for that" etc etc

Anyway, as a new Alboni 1 owner, the pay half now, half in October, and end up with One and a 1/2 libraries, when 1 Spitfire lib used to be too expensive, has worked on me!


----------



## jononotbono

mc_deli said:


> I don't remember the sketch show, but the dental product marketing team are discussing how to increase sales... "we could put another brush on the other side and tell people it's for brushing your tongue", cue the team falling off chairs and fits of uncontrollable laughter! "They'll never fall for that" etc etc
> 
> Anyway, as a new Alboni 1 owner, the pay half now, half in October, and end up with One and a 1/2 libraries, when 1 Spitfire lib used to be too expensive, has worked on me!



It's worked for me like this as well. I wish I could buy other Sample Libraries in installments and at the end of it, own them (not a subscription). I would love, for example, Sable and Mural but getting the money together for these or for VSL is beyond my earnings at the minute. Still, I'll just keep saving. Gives me time to really think about what I want and what I need! Usually both haha


----------



## Polarity

Polarity said:


> ...
> but I'd like to be sure that a new identical, updated and more advanced library is NOT coming out in october for the old price of Albion 1!
> So I'm waiting a bit more than to get it in a hurry just this week...


So I was guessing right and almost totally correct... 
a new advanced version of Albion 1 but not at the same price this time (my bad), it's even at a slight less RRP price!!
But with those crossgrade prices it's absolutely a fair game: very well done Spitfire! 
You can get legacy Albion 1 for half price and then have time to decide if you want more and spend the full amount of money.
But I still have a 25% coupon (from HZ01 purchase): how to use it?
Getting Albion 1 now with coupon or wait and get the full price new One with coupon?


----------



## jules

Polarity said:


> Getting Albion 1 now with coupon or wait and get the full price new One with coupon?


As far as i understand a wide part of albion 1 will disappear in the blue with this update, so you'd better buy the actual promo with your coupon and upgrade in october : this way you'll have two libraries (i believe they're different libraries in the kontakt tab) for the price of one, and all the albion legacy patches.


----------



## Polarity

jules said:


> As far as i understand a wide part of albion 1 will disappear in the blue with this update, so you'd better buy the actual promo with your coupon and upgrade in october : this way you'll have two libraries (i believe they're different libraries in the kontakt tab) for the price of one, and all the albion legacy patches.


Yeah, I was thinking the same, just after I wrote my post: buy now the legacy Albion 1 with the coupon, use it and let me see what to do then...
At worst I will spend 21 Pounds (+ VAT) more than getting the full new Albion One with coupon (not a big difference at that point) but I will be sure to have all the legacy patches I could love and find unmissable...
because I can't be sure at the moment that Spitfire team choices will match all my tastes or needs!


----------



## Polarity

ok, no chance to add the coupon to Albion 1 purchase, it's already heavily discounted
(got already reply from SF support)... well, I didn't know about not combining discounts.

Wonder if it will be valid for the upgrade later.


----------



## procreative

Polarity said:


> Wonder if it will be valid for the upgrade later.



I doubt it, they used to let you use coupons on anything. But I think they soon realised it was costing them. These days coupons tend to only work on non sale items or items not in bundles.


----------



## Polarity

procreative said:


> I doubt it, they used to let you use coupons on anything. But I think they soon realised it was costing them. These days coupons tend to only work on non sale items or items not in bundles.


If coupons are not valid for the upgrades too... then the better deal for who has nothing at the moment and will finish in the end to use only the new Albion One and trashing the legacy version is to buy directly the new Albion One using a coupon:
VAT included it's 398 Euros - with no time limit - against 496 Euros if the upgrade is done within October. 
If coupons are valid for upgrades the difference would be minimal - 434 Euros - and would justify getting the risk of double and useless things.
So I'm back to my first doubt till I don't see what's included in the Albion One reboot.
I still have a week to understand what I want to have.


----------



## procreative

The only way to know is to add it to the cart, if it works then its usable if no change to the price then thats the answer. I had a coupon that could not be used for bundles or item on launch offers. Whether it will work on a cross grade who knows, but doubtful.

This is similar to my gripe, coupons used to be good for anything.

But maybe their accountant spotted they were losing a lot of money doing that!


----------



## Vastman

Ryan99 said:


> It looks like an upgrade to an existing product. If they would have released that product directly without doing the fire sale, a lot of new people wouldn't have buy it, with a retail price too expensive, like most of Spitfire Audio for the casual user. Now, they paid half the price for the existing product and can pay once again the same price to upgrade to the new version. It's a clever way to let new buyers get the new product instead of asking once for the full price.


I agree from the standpoint that once folks really delve into Albion they will be much more inclined to get the new "ONE"... Most people don't realize how many extras are included in the Albion line... either way, it's a great deal... lets people begin exploring the Spitfire line for super cheap and a first step upgrade, also very cheap... smart move to me. I know of a number of Sonar users on the forum who are exploring Albion for the first time because of this deal and they are quite amazed.


----------



## Vastman

Nobody's losing money by letting coupons be applied to discounted items... all the costs are already incurred... every dollar derived from any of us is profit in this new digital world... It is a choice Spitfire is making (as is their right, unless they specified otherwise earlier)...

A lot has been made in some quarters about the change from "1" to "One"... In thinking about this I imagine we are just seeing the beginning of the new improved/expanded Albion line... and that all the earlier versions (iceni et all) will be retired in a similar fashion over time, to be replaced with the "Two, Three...) designations... If this is happening their approach makes sense...and I eagerly await the eventual Iceni upgrade as this is my favorite library...

Hope they take their time, as they did with the original... so my wallet can recover! Once a year would make sense... and the dual revenue stream (old selloff+crossgrade or intro/full prices) is quite brilliant! And, at least from where I sit, a great deal...


----------



## catsass

Albion ONE 2
Albion ONE 3
....etc.


----------



## Zhao Shen

catsass said:


> Albion ONE 2
> Albion ONE 3
> ....etc.


Think it'd be Albion TWO


----------



## catsass

Zhao Shen said:


> Think it'd be Albion TWO


It was posted in jest.


----------



## neblix

You're both wrong, it'll be

Albion ONE
Albion ONE TWO
Albion ONE TWO THREE


----------



## lachrimae

Albion 1
Albion One
Albion Juan, Mariachi edition


----------



## Vastman

catsass... u work for presonus??? 
no, wait! Spitfire got bought by presonus!!!!
(still bummed at the Camel acquisition)


----------



## mc_deli

Albion Telly, and get it all back in fat royalty cheques


----------



## atw

I know it takes time to make walkthroughs and demos, but gives us the _*articulation list*_ please.


----------



## D.Salzenberg

atw said:


> i think , ProjectSam doesn't offer loyality discounts anymore.


Project Sam don't forbid second hand sales, as far as I know. A big plus.


----------



## atw

Yes it's a plus. A very big one for me.
Just for your information, you can't sell a ProjectSam library, when you bought it from another person.
If you buy it from ProjectSam, then you can sell it. But the one who buy it from you, can't sell it anymore.
https://www.projectsam.com/Support/FAQ/Licenses-and-Installation/


----------



## playz123

Keep in mind Spitfire gives some of the profits from sales to the musicians...something many other companies don't do...and that's one of the reasons why they are avoiding the hassle and costs of second hand sales.


----------



## catsass

Vastman said:


> catsass... u work for presonus???


No, sir. But I _will_ work for food.


----------



## james7275

Polarity said:


> ok, no chance to add the coupon to Albion 1 purchase, it's already heavily discounted
> (got already reply from SF support)... well, I didn't know about not combining discounts.
> 
> Wonder if it will be valid for the upgrade later.


So what is Spitfire's policy with applying discounts to already discounted items?
Was told in the beginning when I asked they couldn't be combined, only to find out later through this forum that they could be combined afterall.
So if it's deemed a heavily discounted item then it can't be discounted anymore? Have they now gone back to what they originally told me?
I would email and ask myself but I never got a return email the last 2-3 times I emailed them with a question I had. Not sure if my emails even made it through or they just never got back to me.


----------



## The Darris

james7275 said:


> So what is Spitfire's policy with applying discounts to already discounted items?
> Was told in the beginning when I asked they couldn't be combined, only to find out later through this forum that they could be combined afterall.
> So if it's deemed a heavily discounted item then it can't be discounted anymore? Have they now gone back to what they originally told me?
> I would email and ask myself but I never got a return email the last 2-3 times I emailed them with a question I had. Not sure if my emails even made it through or they just never got back to me.



AFAIK; If you have a discount code it can be applied to ANY purchase. I would assume this is on bundles as well but you might have to read in the small print about that. If you are talking about an EDU discount, those are only good for any product's normal price (non intro pricing) and aren't good for Bundles. However, you should be able to request a bundle but instead of the bundle discount, you just get the 35% off for this month due to that current promo and then it goes back to 30% next month. This has been my understanding and since they have added the bundle scheme, I doubt they will do any discount code promos anymore. They used to send you awesome discount codes if you bought a new product during the promo pricing at release. Not the case these days though.


----------



## Saxer

Spitfire Team said:


> ....the essential tools they used to make modern epic cinematic music into a single product.


i'm a bit afraid of a tsunami of new user demos...

DagadagadagadagaBraaaaaahmHooooornWallofdrummmmms 

anyway, honestly looking forward to the ONE!

(but really getting tired about discount discussions)


----------



## jononotbono

Saxer said:


> i'm a bit afraid of a tsunami of new user demos...
> 
> DagadagadagadagaBraaaaaahmHooooornWallofdrummmmms
> 
> anyway, honestly looking forward to the ONE!
> 
> (but really getting tired about discount discussions)



I look forward to hearing what people do with it! Can't wait for it to be released!


----------



## Lode_Runner

I'm looking forward to more information about the orchestration possibilities of Albion WORD and how these will be a major step up from Albion Digit (other than having a 109 piece orchestra this time around). The teaser mentions things like Enormous Steam Synthesiser, Loops designed by award winning composers, and thunderous cinematic percussion, but those things are more bonus material to me, not the main appeal of Albion.


----------



## jononotbono

Lode_Runner said:


> I'm looking forward to more information about the orchestration possibilities of Albion WORD and how these will be a major step up from Albion Digit (other than having a 109 piece orchestra this time around). The teaser mentions things like Enormous Steam Synthesiser, Loops designed by award winning composers, and thunderous cinematic percussion, but those things are more bonus material to me, not the main appeal of Albion.



Same here!


----------



## G.R. Baumann

Lode_Runner said:


> I'm looking forward to more information about the orchestration possibilities of Albion WORD and how these will be a major step up from Albion Digit (other than having a 109 piece orchestra this time around). The teaser mentions things like Enormous Steam Synthesiser, Loops designed by award winning composers, and thunderous cinematic percussion, but those things are more bonus material to me, not the main appeal of Albion.


ditto and there is only one STEAM synthesiser, and that is Omnisphere and not a Kontakt script with fancy graphics shoveling samples around, using cutoff, resonance and filters to mangle frequency domains.


----------



## atw

Still no more information (at least the articulation list).....tzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
(remember: september 30th is the end of the sale)


----------



## jamwerks

I think Omnisphere can now handle 3rd party packs, so it might be indeed "Steam"


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Lode_Runner said:


> I'm looking forward to more information about the orchestration possibilities of Albion WORD



Personally, I'm more excited for Albion EXCEL. Musically, I'm very boxed in and also quite formulaic, so it's the perfect library for me!


----------



## Lode_Runner

Okay, point taken, it was a stupid name.


----------



## Vastman

atw said:


> Still no more information (at least the articulation list).....tzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> (remember: september 30th is the end of the sale)


The sale appears to go through the month of October: "_Albion ONE launches at the staggering new price of £319, this is not a promo price but the full RRP (roughly $499). *For the month of October* existing volume 1 or ‘legacy’ owners will be able to cross-grade to the new Albion ONE for a mere £149. This will then rise to £199 thereafter."
_
The genius of advanced marketing (12 pages here already) vs the stupidness of advance marketing (seemed to be the thrust of the "gravity" thread) is interesting...I find myself visiting here frequently now, I know they'll "spit" it out little by little..."fire" off a demo here and there, "spit" out some "unbelievable" data, "fire" out a graphic...and maybe another fun vid to stir the pot... until the big reveal...by that lovely lad named "Paul"...

We've gone thru this any number of times... it is a chuckle! enjoy the ride... we have plenty of time to save our duckets...and I for one appreciate the advance warning and LUV the "tease"


----------



## atw

Albion 1 (legacy) sale ends in september 30th. It's from spitfire's announcement video. So, only 5 days until then.


----------



## atw

But without details i can't make any decision. Speculation doesn't helps here.


----------



## stixman

Baa


----------



## atw

stixman said:


> Baa



stixman, i think it goes like this: ba ba ba baaaaaaa, ba ba ba baaaaaaa


----------



## playz123

atw said:


> But without details i can't make any decision. Speculation doesn't helps here.


There are lots of "details" available about the original Albion, and countless testimonials, so they will help a buying decision about that library. As for Albion One, lots of time yet, and once the product is available, I'm sure we'll hear a lot more.


----------



## atw

Do you read the last pages? I am not interested in details of Albion 1 (legacy).
There is already a lot of information out there.
I want the articulation list (and more info...) from Albion One, so i can compare them.


----------



## FriFlo

atw said:


> Do you read the last pages? I am not interested in details of Albion 1 (legacy).
> There is already a lot of information out there.
> I want the articulation list (and more info...) from Albion One, so i can compare them.


Don't you get it? That is the new spitfire!  no information!  only lot's of hype!  plus they won't personally answere to questions on forums anymore, which actually is quite a smart move, as they always responded very emotionally in the past ...


----------



## atw

Btw, thank you for the likes guys. I see there are more people here who thinks the same.


----------



## Anders Wall

atw said:


> Do you read the last pages? I am not interested in details of Albion 1 (legacy).
> There is already a lot of information out there.
> I want the articulation list (and more info...) from Albion One, so i can compare them.


atw!
Haven't read all your posts so I ask, do you own Albion 1?
Best,
Anders


----------



## atw

Read my posts first, aren't so many. Then you will see.


----------



## playz123

atw said:


> Do you read the last pages? I am not interested in details of Albion 1 (legacy).
> There is already a lot of information out there.
> I want the articulation list (and more info...) from Albion One, so i can compare them.


First, your confrontational reply is not appreciated, second as I stated the product isn't even available yet, so patience is required, and third when you write "I want", it sounds as if you are throwing a temper tantrum and are demanding satisfaction immediately. I do realize this is the age of entitlement, but in short, the product information will be available when Spitfire decides to release it, not before. This thread is basically a teaser for what is to come.


----------



## Scrianinoff

The Darris said:


> AFAIK; If you have a discount code it can be applied to ANY purchase. I would assume this is on bundles as well but you might have to read in the small print about that. If you are talking about an EDU discount, those are only good for any product's normal price (non intro pricing) and aren't good for Bundles. However, you should be able to request a bundle but instead of the bundle discount, you just get the 35% off for this month due to that current promo and then it goes back to 30% next month. This has been my understanding and since they have added the bundle scheme, I doubt they will do any discount code promos anymore. They used to send you awesome discount codes if you bought a new product during the promo pricing at release. Not the case these days though.


Well I am afraid I have to disappoint you. When I completed the BML Bundle last year I thought I could use my Albion 3 coupon on checkout. I remember it was advertised at the time as being applicable on checkout on any purchase. Perhaps they changed that in the meantime, because it indeed said in the fine print no coupons on bundles. I am still puzzling when I can use this coupon then? Anybody?


----------



## The Darris

Scrianinoff said:


> Well I am afraid I have to disappoint you. When I completed the BML Bundle last year I thought I could use my Albion 3 coupon on checkout. I remember it was advertised at the time as being applicable on checkout on any purchase. Perhaps they changed that in the meantime, because it indeed said in the fine print no coupons on bundles. I am still puzzling when I can use this coupon then? Anybody?


Well that answers that question about bundles. You should be able to apply it to the promo release pricing of products. I did that in the past with my discount codes.


----------



## FriFlo

Scrianinoff said:


> Well I am afraid I have to disappoint you. When I completed the BML Bundle last year I thought I could use my Albion 3 coupon on checkout. I remember it was advertised at the time as being applicable on checkout on any purchase. Perhaps they changed that in the meantime, because it indeed said in the fine print no coupons on bundles. I am still puzzling when I can use this coupon then? Anybody?


That is another bad information regarding SF! Luckily, I spent all my vouchers in the past a long time ago! But I crearly remember, those were promoted in the past as valid forever and applicable on every purchase including promotions ... it is said to see - again - how this promising company has changed ... :-(


----------



## Vastman

PM or email them... Scianinoff. 
The age of privilege is rampant, playz123!
atw, you can ask all you want... you ain't gonna get info any sooner than they want to release it. Spitfire obviously wants everyone to get Albion 1 before ONE... and they do make it irresistible... fwiw, you can either get them both for less or pay more for just ONE... makes me chuckle!
FriFlo... really? As a company grows, things do change but I view them as probably employing more real orchestral "players" than any other company in the arena these days...for that, I'm grateful...


----------



## playz123

The Darris said:


> Well that answers that question about bundles. You should be able to apply it to the promo release pricing of products. I did that in the past with my discount codes.


Christopher, all I know is that I tried to apply my discount coupon to the Mural bundle a few weeks ago and I received a pop up which said it couldn't be used on that product or bundles. Haven't tried it on single products yet, but will see if it works with Albion one. I'm guessing it may be useful only for single libraries that are NOT on sale or offered at a promo price, but time will tell.


----------



## atw

Vastman said:


> ...Spitfire obviously wants everyone to get Albion 1 before ONE...



That's the point.

1a. They just want to get as many new customers as possible in september.
1b. Nothing bad. Albion 1 for 149 GBP, why not.
2a. Then, in october, they (new customers) will most likely crossgrade to Albion One
2b. Nothing bad. Albion One for 149 GBP, why not.

==> 3. I don't want to be surprised with a lot of duplicates or other things.
Therefore i want to compare BEFORE i buy. Is it that uncommon?

PS: But i think it's not good for those who payed the full price *recently*.


----------



## atw

I remember Spectrasonics offered a grace period upgrade for free. (7 month or so).
It was the upgrade from Omnisphere 1 to Omnisphere 2.


----------



## atw

playz123 said:


> First, your confrontational reply is not appreciated, second as I stated the product isn't even available yet, so patience is required, and third when you write "I want", it sounds as if you are throwing a temper tantrum and are demanding satisfaction immediately. I do realize this is the age of entitlement, but in short, the product information will be available when Spitfire decides to release it, not before. This thread is basically a teaser for what is to come.



I asked several times for more information( at least the articulation list) for *Albion One*, but no one from Spitfire answered.

Then you came along and telling me there is a lot of information about *Albion 1 (legacy)*. I didn't knew should i laugh or cry. And of course i know Albion One is not released yet.

_PS: And it's not only the age of entitlement, it's also the age of misleading._


----------



## prodigalson

> Therefore i want to compare BEFORE i buy. Is it that uncommon?



Atw, I don't think anyone is taking issue with the substance of your request. Most of us would probably also like to know more. It's more the demanding, impatient tone of your requests and short-tempered nature of your responses to other people here that I think is rubbing people the wrong way. 

I think when they say they've increased the size of the orchestra (implying new recordings of all sections) and "ALL NEW SAMPLE CONTENT - with some old favorites we couldn't leave behind" it's fair to take from that that there will be substantially NEW content. 

Either way, I don't see what the big deal is. If you REALLY are so worried about overlap then wait and buy Albion ONE for 319 GBP in October...

But that's still more expensive than buying the original Albion 1 now for 149 GBP and cross-grading to Albion ONE in October for 149 GBP. You've got nothing to lose.


----------



## Vastman

Well, atw...you're *not* going to get what you want, I'm quite certain...You've made your point and it will more than likely be ignored. If I were you, *I'd just get Albion 1 and decide later... or just forget the whole thing*. A1 is still truly amazing and unique. It may be all you'll ever need. You can make the most awesome track templates and/or multis imaginable with just Albion 1... so you have NOTHING to lose... 

Wait till the last day. Maybe there will be a bit more of a reveal if they find Albion 1 sales start to lag... but I doubt it... they love creating a sense of mystery and anticipation... A bit of "drama queens", if I do say so myself... and I don't mean this negatively... in the case of Spitfire and Heavyocity, I LOVE their drama and buildups. And I've NEVER been disappointed in a Spitfire purchase, cept for Albion 4 and that is only because I am not able to think on that level, compositionally...

They've already said this is a new sample set. Just like the BML range, they will work nicely together. FWIW, they've made their pricing structure so that you'd be *STUPID* to not buy Albion 1 if you are even considering Albion One. Are you stupid??? 

I think their pricing is irresistibly generous... thank you, spitfire... and based on experience, ONE will be so gorgeous that resistance is futile...

as is any further discussion of you wants or expectations... Spitfire doesn't care... they just concentrate on making awesome stuff...


----------



## atw

I am not stupid, just not rich. I have to make my calculations twice or more times. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## atw

The question for me is: Symphobia 1 OR Albion One.
If i know what's inside Albion One then i can go: (Albion 1 + crossgrade to Albion One) OR (Symphobia 1).
I can make a decision without headache. That's why i ask for more information.
I wish i had a cash cow.


----------



## Vastman

Then, as I said, just buy Albion 1... it is a fantastic product which will keep you is blissville for ages. Even if you have to miss the intro for ONE, in a year you'll be able to get it for $50 more or maybe less in a black friday sale... They've made it so there is really no other choice for you... and you WON'T be disappointed...I'm also relatively poor... I could live with Albion 1 for the rest of my life and not run out of things I can do... 

What's wrong with your thinking is that somehow more info on ONE will make your choice easier... given their pricing model, your logic is flawed... just buy Albion 1 and have a decade of fun and when you get the money, you still get a great upgrade price, if you think it makes sense once you have all the info. If you don't see this, read all our responses again... more comments are not going to get you anywhere. Just get Albion 1. It's that simple.


----------



## atw

Vastman said:


> Then, as I said, just buy Albion 1... it is a fantastic product which will keep you is blissville for ages. Even if you have to miss the intro for ONE, in a year you'll be able to get it for $50 more or maybe less in a black friday sale... They've made it so there is really no other choice for you... and you WON'T be disappointed...I'm also relatively poor... I could live with Albion 1 for the rest of my life and not run out of things I can do...
> 
> What's wrong with your thinking is that somehow more info on ONE will make your choice easier... given their pricing model, your logic is flawed... just buy Albion 1 and have a decade of fun and when you get the money, you still get a great upgrade price, if you think it makes sense once you have all the info. If you don't see this, read all our responses again... more comments are not going to get you anywhere. Just get Albion 1. It's that simple.


hmmm


----------



## Vastman

atw said:


> The question for me is: Symphobia 1 OR Albion One.
> If i know what's inside Albion One then i can go: (Albion 1 + crossgrade to Albion One) OR (Symphobia 1).
> I can make a decision without headache. That's why i ask for more information.
> I wish i had a cash cow.


I have ProjetSam OE 1&2... I can make all the multi's and track templates from Albion 1 to blow OE 1/2 away... I don't think there's any comparison. If you are poor, as you say, get Albion 1...

gotta go to work...bye...


----------



## atw

Vastman said:


> gotta go to work...bye...



That was sarcastic.
Poor was the wrong word. I have the money, but what i meant, was that i am not rich to buy everything i want.


----------



## Polarity

prodigalson said:


> Either way, I don't see what the big deal is. If you REALLY are so worried about overlap then wait and buy Albion ONE for 319 GBP in October...
> But that's still more expensive than buying the original Albion 1 now for 149 GBP and cross-grading to Albion ONE in October for 149 GBP. You've got nothing to lose.


That's not right if you have a 25% discount coupon like me:
On Albion 1 sale and following crossgrade prices (149£ or 199£) you can't use the coupon (I know for certain now, because I asked them), so translating in my currency it's a total of about 496 euros if upgrade in october.
Albion One is about 531 euros that can be lowered to 398 euros with the discount coupon (got no negative answer about that).
Any other here that has one that would like to spend his one?

Well I'd like to spend that "one hundred" of euros of mine in the most intelligent way possible.

For me, more than duplicated content (to be trashed), the interest is more about THAT content of Albion 1 which I really liked - and which attracted me to buy the product - from demos and video walktroughs I've watched WILL MISS TO BE in Albion One (in whatever: updated version or original patch)!
I trust Spitfire team when they say that updated content will be better, but here sure we are talking about same orchestral instruments/articulations... but what about Steam, Brunel Loops and other not classic orchestral patches?
In those categories they could have done things with totally different sounds...
and their (or other users) favourites can be different from what hit me in demos.

I will wait to the last day to decide what to do, but at the moment I am inclined to risk and get the full Albion One only with coupon discount and keep that 98 Euros for something else....

Because I'm interested in a new solo strings library (at the moment I just have those articulations from EW QLSO Gold Plus inside Play) and I was waiting the forthcoming CineSamples SoloStrings...
if I'd choose Spitfire's instead I should be able to get it together Albion One eventually (on Solo Strings the coupon works in the cart checkout, I verified): it would be a good deal for me.
At the moment I'm not back yet doing hybrid-orchestral stuff (but having Albion 1 would have perhaps fastened things), so I could wait a bit more time.


----------



## Scrianinoff

Scrianinoff said:


> Well I am afraid I have to disappoint you. When I completed the BML Bundle last year I thought I could use my Albion 3 coupon on checkout. I remember it was advertised at the time as being applicable on checkout on any purchase. Perhaps they changed that in the meantime, because it indeed said in the fine print no coupons on bundles. I am still puzzling when I can use this coupon then? Anybody?





FriFlo said:


> That is another bad information regarding SF! Luckily, I spent all my vouchers in the past a long time ago! But I crearly remember, those were promoted in the past as valid forever and applicable on every purchase including promotions ... it is said to see - again - how this promising company has changed ... :-(



You're damn right FriFlo!!! Because this is what St. Paul himself wrote about the Albion 3 voucher at the end of 2012: "_you can only use one voucher per order. But - *you can apply that voucher to everything in your basket*, thus getting you discounts across multiple products!_" ( http://vi-control.net/community/thr...-1-update-imminent.28526/page-13#post-3669740 ) 

So what we could do is the following. The next time Paul posts something in this forum, no matter the content of the post, we will simply reply with: 

"_Liar, liar! Pants on fire! A man a man, a word a word. Talk the talk ... walk the walk". 
_
Good idea? How about it?

Well either that, or we can try to put things into perspective: When I completed my BML Vol.1 bundle at the end of last year, it was during the complete-my-bundle promotions. So my first discount was the complete-my-bundle discount, the second discount was the promotion discount at the end of the year. Both of them together, I got a massive discount, probably more than the previous system of the intro discount stacked with the voucher I got for a preceding product intro. Still, it was a lot of money, well over a thousand Euros to complete my bundle, and the voucher would have shaved off a few hundred euros. Then again, for the breath and the quality of the products I got, I think it was a steal. Now I am hoping I can use my voucher on a must have high-priced lib that might be released in the future.

Don't get me wrong, I really have nothing bad to say about Paul and Christian. When I thought I was hearing some legato artifacts in Sable and a discussion of mine was about to derail the commercial announcement, it was Christian who ultimately convinced me by emailing me a screenshot of a Kontakt script. That's how serious they're taking us. On top of that, his email was portraying such patience and composure, it would remind one of Jesus. It simply cannot be a coincidence that his name is Christ ian. And perhaps we shouldn't take the Revelations of St. Paul that literally, even when such scripture does not leave much room for interpretation_*, *_such as "_you can apply that voucher to everything in your basket_". 

What do you think, shall I have another Lagavulin, or shall I call it a night?


----------



## D.Salzenberg

Jeez guys, mainly 'atw' !!!
Just read the last few pages and think this has all got way out of hand.
There's a new Albion library coming, which most of us predicted when the discontinued product sale price was announced. They've offered a massive discount on the old product, plus a great cross-grade deal to the new one, plus the new price is a good price anyway, but still some people want to moan and whine about discounts etc etc.
They will announce the full details of the new product when they are ready.
Get a grip.


----------



## atw

Vastman said:


> I have ProjetSam OE 1&2... I can make all the multi's and track templates from Albion 1 to blow OE 1/2 away...


Wow, it seems you are very talented, I would like to see some examples...

_PS: I was talking about Symphobia 1_


----------



## blougui

atw : Symphobia can be bought 2nd hand. I did, for a fraction of the price. I just was patient, waiting for the right moment. I guess Spitfire will never let their products be resold.
So one day or the other you'll be able to buy Symphobia for a lesser price if you so wish.
One more thing : may be you should'nt hesitate that much : listening to the demos, the sound of Project Sam and the one of Spitfire Audio are very different from one another. You could base your purchasing decision on this rather than on forthcoming articulations that I confident won't be released here before the end of Albion 1 sale. (and if you're a pro or about to become one, bare in mind Albion One will give you a brand new set of tools/sounds compare to the ol'n'trusty but nevertheless ubiquitous Symphobia).
Hope that helps...

- Erik


----------



## Vastman

atw said:


> Wow, it seems you are very talented, I would like to see some examples...
> 
> _PS: I was talking about Symphobia 1_


First, I agree with blougui above... he makes a lot of sense.
Second, there is nothing having to do with "talent" in making multis... You can stack instruments (same channel) and add them with different channels to create your own custom sound packages...there are endless combinations possible and it is something which first drew me to ProjectSam... how they commingled various instruments into "baked" setups... it is quite nice.

What I'm saying is that you can achieve this with any sample package by creating your own custom multis... or even better, if you use a DAW which allows for track templates, it is even better as you can construct amazing multi-instrument templates to start and modify them as you construct your composition.

I know little and can do even less than the many talented "orchestrators" here... I write "songs"; I sing and play guitar/bass... but in learning the power of track templates in Sonar and Multis in Kontakt, it opened up my eyes to the power of layering and packaging groups of instruments; With Spitfire's powerful GUI you can have an Ostinatum riff overlayed by brass hits... it is endless.

At one point I was like you, thinking "gotta get into the Sam universe for it's packaged instruments...even after I owned Albion 1,2,3... however, I found the GUI very limited and discovered I could do much more if I put the time into templates/multis...

And I can't emphasize THIS enough... *the Ostinatum engine within Albion is UNBELIEVABLY FANTASTIC*... I still get flummoxed by the notation (being an idiot) but the riffs it allows for are just totally awesome...I could never play them, I hate entering midi notes like many do, and as an intuitive composer, to me this is one of the most elegant and unique and powerful elements of Albion for little ole songwriters like me... I can just loose myself within them...I would suggest you check this out: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/gui-the-ostinatum.html


----------



## playz123

This is supposed to be a Commercial section announcement about Spitfire's upcoming new library, not involving long discussions about Symphobia or products sold by other developers...right?? It is my understanding that developers pay to post about their products here, so I'm thinking Sample Talk is a better place for detailed comparisons etc. Just a thought.


----------



## Polarity

Vastman said:


> And I can't emphasize THIS enough... *the Ostinatum engine within Albion is UNBELIEVABLY FANTASTIC*... I still get flummoxed by the notation (being an idiot) but the riffs it allows for are just totally awesome...I could never play them, I hate entering midi notes like many do, and as an intuitive composer, to me this is one of the most elegant and unique and powerful elements of Albion for little ole songwriters like me... I can just loose myself within them...I would suggest you check this out: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/gui-the-ostinatum.html



Good Vastman!
That's probably the most attractive thing for me about Albion 1 (and making me jealous of it using other libraries):
and for me would be essential not for laziness but because having shoulders tendonitis it's a great pain (to pay later) for me playing/trying repeatedly lots of ostinato variations all the time!
Add to this that with it I can come out with particular patterns that I would have not thought about at all.
Being a synth lover (since always) as well I can never tell enough how much I love using arpeggiators and step sequencers with my synthetizers.

About the layering things: I'm doing the "Symphobia like" trick since a lot of years inside my Cubase arrangement page with the single sections.
For example to make a "tutti staccato" patch I have duplicated some articulations tracks and put all of them in a folder track: I can turn on or mute all together with just one button or mute the single elements I don't need at the moment and write down a rough sketch of tutti performance that I can later edit on every single instrument to make them more natural.
Patches like that inside Albion attract me mainly for the general timbre thay have (British sound and Air Hall feel) and also because with some of them you have the single elements orchestrated/layered in the right manners, winds especially. In fact I have already seen the difference (in quickness especially) using CineSamples HWW versus me building my own Winds section orchestrations.

Now a new feature announced for Albion One that I am curious and attracts me is the String Runs section.
Instead I'm wondering about what new feature could be the "STYLISED legacy articulations".


----------



## Polarity

Uh, forgot...
I'm wondering how much will change the tone of the sound in Albion One - compared to Albion 1 - being its orchestra size enhanced to 109 players...


----------



## jules

Polarity said:


> Uh, forgot...
> I'm wondering how much will change the tone of the sound in Albion One - compared to Albion 1 - being its orchestra size enhanced to 109 players...


Probably not that much. All Albions (i should say all spitfire libraries recorded in the hall) share the same tone, so it should be the same with A-one.


----------



## TheUnfinished

I really can't imagine why so few developers hang around here anymore...


----------



## atw

TheUnfinished said:


> I really can't imagine why so few developers hang around here anymore...



It's the other way around. The problem exists because they aren't answering.
A simple answer from them would cleared everything. But they didn't.


----------



## atw

Vastman said:


> Wait till the last day. Maybe there will be a bit more of a reveal


Maybe you are right.



Vastman said:


> they love creating a sense of mystery and anticipation... A bit of "drama queens", if I do say so myself


Maybe a Snickers could help.


----------



## FriFlo

TheUnfinished said:


> I really can't imagine why so few developers hang around here anymore...


It is their choice! Spitfire used to make straight forward announcements, what they would release. They used to do initial offerings that were the best way to purchase their products. They also used to answer to questions asked.
Now they have changed all that without telling anyone, which is of course their right to do. But complaining about people being confused and sometimes angry is wrong.


----------



## Frederick Russ

playz123 said:


> This is supposed to be a Commercial section announcement about Spitfire's upcoming new library, not involving long discussions about Symphobia or products sold by other developers...right?? It is my understanding that developers pay to post about their products here, so I'm thinking Sample Talk is a better place for detailed comparisons etc. Just a thought.



Exactly. I'm seriously wondering about the longevity of Commercial Announcements. If the title says Spitfire, keep the focus there. If you need to discuss another product, start a new thread in Sample Talk - that's what it's there for.

*<OT>: That said, Sample Talk and Commercial Announcements used to be ONE forum.* We took a vote as a forum years ago to let developers talk about their new products in their own section so that members could have a commercial free zone in Sample Talk. Please consider this when posting because it would not be an improvement to go back to the old model by default. *</OT>
*
Back on topic to all things *Spitfire* (not ProjectSAM or Orchestral Tools).


----------



## Anders Wall

Frederick Russ said:


> We took a vote as a forum years ago to let developers talk about their new products in their own section so that members could have a commercial free zone in Sample Talk.


Yes, and we should respect that.
So OT. I'm really looking forward to hear more about the new Albion.
Sold some other libraries that I never used to get some more stuff from Spitfire.
The new (lower) price on Albion 1 was a big surprise.
Considering I was about to get Alb. 1 for the full price I'm now getting the new Albion One "for free".
For me it's a no brainer. But then again I didn't buy the library in 2011. 



TheUnfinished said:


> I really can't imagine why so few developers hang around here anymore...


I guess they are busy crafting new libraries for us.
A couple of years ago the competition wasn't near as hard as it is today.
And that's great, we, the users can now pick and choose from a wide variety of colors.
Vi-control is a great place not only for inspiration but for actual hands on help.
Sometimes we get carried away, and that's also great(!).
We the artist shall not stand in line, we shall lead... (at least until admin says STOP, get back in line 
At least that's how I feel about things.

Best,
Anders


----------



## D.Salzenberg

I know some people would much rather a company announcement simply states, 'Hey we are launching new product 'xxx' on the 1st of 'xxx' and the product does 'xxx' and contains'xxx' articulations and costs 'xxx'.
Well what a boring crock of shit that is.
I actually like all the marketing teasing and find it much more interesting and creative than a boring bullet pointed announcement, which to be honest to me just looks lame and small-time and amateurish.
All the teasing works whether you personally like it or hate it, because it does exactly what it sets out to do, which is create a buzz and get people talking.
If your are just too impatient to deal with that, then that's pretty sad.
People need to relax more and not be in so much of a frantic hurry all the time. Modern disease in a nutshell, if ever there was.
Good on Spitfire I say!!!


----------



## ryanstrong

D.Salzenberg said:


> I know some people would much rather a company announcement simply states, 'Hey we are launching new product 'xxx' on the 1st of 'xxx' and the product does 'xxx' and contains'xxx' articulations and costs 'xxx'.
> Well what a boring crock of shit that is.
> I actually like all the marketing teasing and find it much more interesting and creative than a boring bullet pointed announcement, which to be honest to me just looks lame and small-time and amateurish.
> All the teasing works whether you personally like it or hate it, because it does exactly what it sets out to do, which is create a buzz and get people talking.
> If your are just too impatient to deal with that, then that's pretty sad.
> People need to relax more and not be in so much of a frantic hurry all the time. Modern disease in a nutshell, if ever there was.
> Good on Spitfire I say!!!


+1


----------



## Vastman

+1


----------



## atw

D.Salzenberg said:


> I know some people would much rather a company announcement simply states, 'Hey we are launching new product 'xxx' on the 1st of 'xxx' and the product does 'xxx' and contains'xxx' articulations and costs 'xxx'.
> Well what a boring crock of shit that is.
> I actually like all the marketing teasing and find it much more interesting and creative than a boring bullet pointed announcement, which to be honest to me just looks lame and small-time and amateurish....



First, a big -1.

Well, i don't like how Albion One is presented. Almost totaly hidden.

Almost everyone likes walkthroughs, demos, written information (what it contains, structure, manual,...) and even tutorials. And if you can test it, it's even better.
You call it boring crock of shit, lame and small-time and amateurish. I call it *good information*.

I totaly disagree with you.


----------



## TheUnfinished

But you do have ALL the information you need about Albion 1 to decide whether to buy it or not, yes? Which is currently on sale. Whereas Albion One is not.

And you will be able to get Albion One for cheaper than its initial discount price, if you have bought Albion 1 and upgrade.

Where is exactly is it that you're losing out?!


----------



## atw

TheUnfinished said:


> But you do have ALL the information you need about Albion 1 to decide whether to buy it or not, yes? Which is currently on sale. Whereas Albion One is not.
> 
> And you will be able to get Albion One for cheaper than its initial discount price, if you have bought Albion 1 and upgrade.
> 
> Where is exactly is it that you're losing out?!



I think i said it already, but i will say it again, because i like you and your music. Good stuff.

The question for me is : Albion One *OR* the other product (which it seems i am not allowed to say the name, even when i want to compare it), but OK.

There are 4 cases:
1. I buy the other product (i really would like to name it, because it's easier), and not Spitfire's products (A1 + A-One).
2. If i buy Albion 1 until september 30th and then see (after more information is shown) that Albion One is not that what i want.
2b. Then i bought Albion 1 + the other product which i like. So I would spend more. I don't need Albion 1 when i have the other product.
This is my opinion. And it stays.
3. I buy Albion 1 in september and Albion One in october. And everything is fine. But that's speculation.
4. If i just wait for october and buy just Albion One, then i would lose Albion 1.


----------



## brett

Hi atw. Why don't you start a thread in the Samples forum asking for comparisons between Albion I and 'the other product' that way it's not in the commercial thread and you're more likely to get some useful advice from people who own both? There's a broader audience in the Samples forum. 

Worth a shot I reckon


----------



## atw

I don't want a comparison!!! I stated my case. Because TheUnfinished ask for it.
And when i said "...even when i want to compare it..."
I meant the names, just the names of the product.


----------



## mc_deli

If I don't have the brass 2 bi 1 b4 the 30th wood I b foolish 2 w8 4 the One 2b unleashed? 
Are they stringing me along?


----------



## Guy Rowland

atw - no-one else can tell you anything you don't know, we all have to wait for Spitfire to give any more info - they've actually revealed a good deal more than I expected prior to the first Albion being discontinued. You have to choose your least bad alternative, they won't be pestered into revealing any more information, that will happen whenever they decide. There's really nothing more to add until then.


----------



## atw

Ok, I will stop here. But i will come back if i see the need to defend myself or my opinion. 
I will wait, maybe they will reveal something more about Albion One in september. I hope so.

I like spitfire, have a nice day all!


----------



## Baron Greuner

I very much doubt whether I would be interested in this library. I have Albion 1 and barely ever use it. But it does sound good.


----------



## micrologus

I bought Albion 1, the sound of the instruments is really good!


----------



## NYC Composer

Baron Greuner said:


> I very much doubt whether I would be interested in this library. I have Albion 1 and barely ever use it. But it does sound good.


Albion 1 is my first real ensemble library and it's a bit of a head scratcher so far. Can you tell me why you don't use it much?


----------



## Baron Greuner

NYC Composer said:


> Albion 1 is my first real ensemble library and it's a bit of a head scratcher so far. Can you tell me why you don't use it much?



I don't really know Larry. I just started getting smaller sounding. I will dig it out and pull it up onscreen and go through it again when I get a chance. First thoughts maybe because it's basically an ensemble sound, it's just currently too big.

Baron Greuner


----------



## NYC Composer

I used the horns for extra heft on a stately military piece, it did a nice job. Let's take it outside the Commercial thread though, for an objective discussion per forum rules (as so aptly demonstrated recently.)


----------



## Spitfire Team

DONT FORGET: *ONLY A FEW DAYS LEFT TO PURCHASE ALBION 'LEGACY' BEFORE IT IS DISCONTINUED!! For the month of October existing volume 1 or ‘legacy’ owners will be able to cross-grade to Albion ONE for a mere £149. This will then rise to £199 thereafter. ALBION 'LEGACY' WILL BE DISCONTINUED ON 1ST OCT 2015. PURCHASE NOW FOR THE DISCOUNTED PRICE OF £149 http://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-r-i-p.html*


----------



## Zhao Shen

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/a-new-beginning.html?utm_content=buffer88776&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Interesting, they are going the a la carte route!


----------



## dpasdernick

I own Albion 1. Can anyone point me in the direction of what the crossgrade will get me?


----------



## The Darris

dpasdernick said:


> I own Albion 1. Can anyone point me in the direction of what the crossgrade will get me?


It will get you the newly developed Albion One which is releasing, hopefully, later this week. Click the link above your comment that Zhao Shen posted and that will inform you on what it is, thus far.


----------



## Zhao Shen

dpasdernick said:


> I own Albion 1. Can anyone point me in the direction of what the crossgrade will get me?


Just in case it isn't clear, Albion ONE is completely new sampled material, with a few favorites from the old library retained. So you aren't spending your money on something you already have.


----------



## Vastman

And you'll find out when the rest of us do! Right now it a mystery... Spitfire is one of the best at creating suspense... the dangling of something you just know will blow your mind... I liken it to the anticipation before that date with "The One!"

You just KNOW you're gonna get off!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Oh, wow.


----------



## airflamesred

We seem to have strayed into 'Content advisory' within the last hour!


----------



## Mike Connelly

One improvement I'd love to see in the new one, for unison high string legatos it would be great to have full range. Missing that bottom octave in Albion 1 is pretty limiting.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Mike Connelly said:


> One improvement I'd love to see in the new one, for unison high string legatos it would be great to have full range. Missing that bottom octave in Albion 1 is pretty limiting.



Yes, that's probably Nr.1 on my personal wish list. That and tremolo.


----------



## jononotbono

Assuming that Albion One is being released on Oct 1st, this is going to be such an exciting week and actually cant wait for this. Sorry Piggy Jar!


----------



## donbodin

paoling said:


> I don't have it. But Hagai Davidoff made a great Leap Motion demo with Albion One. This is, for me, one of the coolest uses of this library ever.



I don;t know if it is the coolest use of the library, but I immediately bought a leap motion after I first saw the video!


----------



## tack

donbodin said:


> I don;t know if it is the coolest use of the library, but I immediately bought a leap motion after I first saw the video!


Me too. And I reproduced the setup in this video, made some tweaks, played around with it for an evening, and the leap motion has since remained sitting in my desk drawer. It was cool as an experiment, but for making music, it's hard to beat the tried and true faders and XY pads.


----------



## Vastman

Holy frackin' BATMAN!!! That is the most exciting controller I've ever imagined... It brings 
Albion to life sooooo intuitively... 

Just in AW! THANK [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]#O)#$I*@#!)$I!([email protected]*)I#%!I*


----------



## SuperD

Maybe it's too early in the morning for me to be doing math, but can someone please confirm:

If I buy today:
Albion I = £149
then tomorrow:
Albion One = £149
and I have both products in hand for £298

If I skip 'Albion I' and go straight into 'Albion One' tomorrow, I spend £319 for one product.

???


----------



## Chris Porter

SuperD said:


> Maybe it's too early in the morning for me to be doing math, but can someone please confirm:
> 
> If I buy today:
> Albion I = £149
> then tomorrow:
> Albion One = £149
> and I have both products in hand for £298
> 
> If I skip 'Albion I' and go straight into 'Albion One' tomorrow, I spend £319 for one product.
> 
> ???



You got it. The definition of a no-brainer purchase if you were ever considering Albion Legacy.


----------



## Vastman

That _*IS*_ correctomundo, buddy! When have you encountered a deal where it's cheaper to get two massive orchestral packages than just the one???

*Me thinks those that love and created the original want you to have it... and there's a reason...

Albion is wonderful...* *She  **is amazing...*

This is a gift... embrace it.

You may need nothing else...
then again... *after tasting her essence*...the seductive glistening rapture of her tender stringed nuptials... the captivating synchronicity of her ostinatums...overlayed among the outrageous roar of her pulsating rhythms...and her hidden insanity just begging to be released and drive you loopy...

After you've tasted all of this... _how will you resist...._

_the ONE ? ? ?_

_(I paid FULL PRICE! never regretted it... and I'm happy for you...)_


----------



## Carlos

Do you think there will be an introductory price?


----------



## Chris Porter

Carlos said:


> Do you think there will be an introductory price?



By the way they've presented it, the introductory price is for those who purchase Albion Legacy now (or have purchased it in the past). They will get Albion One for £149 if they do the crossgrade during October. I'm assuming that if you're not an owner of Albion Legacy, you'll have to pay the full £319, whether that's during the month of October or after.


----------



## Carlos

Chris Porter said:


> By the way they've presented it, the introductory price is for those who purchase Albion Legacy now (or have purchased it in the past). They will get Albion One for £149 if they do the crossgrade during October. I'm assuming that if you're not an owner of Albion Legacy, you'll have to pay the full £319, whether that's during the month of October or after.


Thanks Chris


----------



## jononotbono

SuperD said:


> Maybe it's too early in the morning for me to be doing math, but can someone please confirm:
> 
> If I buy today:
> Albion I = £149
> then tomorrow:
> Albion One = £149
> and I have both products in hand for £298
> 
> If I skip 'Albion I' and go straight into 'Albion One' tomorrow, I spend £319 for one product.
> 
> ???



Its actually not £149. It's £178.80 because there is £29.80 tax added to the price.

So the total for buying Albion 1 and then crossgrading to Albion One is £357.60.

If you go on Spitfire's website and add Albion 1 to the shopping basket you will see the tax added.

This weekend can't come soon enough.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi there,

Tax is only added for people living in the EU and is dependent on the local value added tax in your area, so in the UK this is 20%.

Albion ONE is going to be on pre-order from tomorrow with us releasing more info about it as QA signs off on each part of the library, standard orch, legato orch, brunel, darwin, stephensons.

We will keep the x-grade to £149 for the month of October as pre-order + we will make sure that you can get this deal for two weeks past the actual product release for those who wish to wait check out our detailed walk and playthroughs which traditionally come out on product release day. Thereafter it will rise to £199. We hope to get those who pre-ordered their downloads a good 48 hours before releasing to the rest of the world to maintain our servers!

ONE will NOT be on promo on release as a standalone, so its new price of £319 (under $499) will be it's RRP. The only way to get it cheaper is to buy Albion Legacy today. It is ostensibly two products for the price of one with an extra 20 quid rolled off for good measure.

Spitfire can assure you that it will not feel like you're buying the same thing twice. ONE is a total evolution to replace the revolution that was Legacy.

Thanks everyone to contributing to this debate it has inspired us to make ONE even more of a colossal piece of kit. We absolutely love Albion Legacy so this is a big big deal for us... We're nearly there!

Best.

SFA


----------



## jononotbono

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Tax is only added for people living in the EU and is dependent on the local value added tax in your area, so in the UK this is 20%.
> 
> Albion ONE is going to be on pre-order from tomorrow with us releasing more info about it as QA signs off on each part of the library, standard orch, legato orch, brunel, darwin, stephensons.
> 
> We will keep the x-grade to £149 for the month of October as pre-order + we will make sure that you can get this deal for two weeks past the actual product release for those who wish to wait check out our detailed walk and playthroughs which traditionally come out on product release day. Thereafter it will rise to £199. We hope to get those who pre-ordered their downloads a good 48 hours before releasing to the rest of the world to maintain our servers!
> 
> ONE will NOT be on promo on release as a standalone, so its new price of £319 (under $499) will be it's RRP. The only way to get it cheaper is to buy Albion Legacy today. It is ostensibly two products for the price of one with an extra 20 quid rolled off for good measure.
> 
> Spitfire can assure you that it will not feel like you're buying the same thing twice. ONE is a total evolution to replace the revolution that was Legacy.
> 
> Thanks everyone to contributing to this debate it has inspired us to make ONE even more of a colossal piece of kit. We absolutely love Albion Legacy so this is a big big deal for us... We're nearly there!
> 
> Best.
> 
> SFA


It's the most exciting thing, so far, this year!


----------



## Polarity

Spitfire Team said:


> ...
> ONE will NOT be on promo on release as a standalone, so its new price of £319 (under $499) will be it's RRP. The only way to get it cheaper is to buy Albion Legacy today.
> ...
> SFA



So, no discount coupon (mine got with HZP01) is spendable with ONE on release as standalone, despite its price being already RRP?

Please I'd just like to be cleared about that so I know what to do.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spitfire Team

The full price of ONE will be discountable whether with a voucher or an edu discount code but not the crossgrade price. Our standard policy re. vouchers and discount codes is they cannot be used in conjunction with any other promotion or discount (ie bundles)

Thanks.


----------



## PhJ

Will Albion legacy still be downloadable in the future ?
(just checking if I better make a backup or two myself or if it will stay available in my account in case of reinstall, HD crash, ...)
Thanks


----------



## Spitfire Team

No you will be able to DL and we will continue to support it, but no new purchases. Time for us to move on.

Thanks.


----------



## SuperD

Vastman said:


> That _*IS*_ correctomundo, buddy! When have you encountered a deal where it's cheaper to get two massive orchestral packages than just the one???
> 
> *Me thinks those that love and created the original want you to have it... and there's a reason...
> 
> Albion is wonderful...* *She  **is amazing...*
> 
> This is a gift... embrace it.
> 
> You may need nothing else...
> then again... *after tasting her essence*...the seductive glistening rapture of her tender stringed nuptials... the captivating synchronicity of her ostinatums...overlayed among the outrageous roar of her pulsating rhythms...and her hidden insanity just begging to be released and drive you loopy...
> 
> After you've tasted all of this... _how will you resist...._
> 
> _the ONE ? ? ?_
> 
> _(I paid FULL PRICE! never regretted it... and I'm happy for you...)_



Thank you, sir! It's downloading now and I look forward to exploring it tomorrow when it's finished!


----------



## catsass

11:59 PM in which time zone will you be pulling the international plug on Albion 1?


----------



## TintoL

catsass said:


> 11:59 PM in which time zone will you be pulling the international plug on Albion 1?


Very, very good question.....


----------



## Spitfire Team

Midnight PST or Los Angeles time.

Thanks.


----------



## TintoL

Thanks so much for replying


----------



## prodigalson

jononotbono said:


> Assuming that Albion One is being released on Oct 1st, this is going to be such an exciting week and actually cant wait for this. Sorry Piggy Jar!



Where do they suggest October 1st? From my reading, they're just saying release will be in October some time.


----------



## jules

prodigalson said:


> Where do they suggest October 1st? From my reading, they're just saying release will be in October some time.


They said preorder opens tomorrow. No specific release day, afaik.


----------



## dpasdernick

So we won't get to hear or see anything before we ante up? Just a teaser video?


----------



## Guffy

Was just about to purchase, when i realized you don't accept paypal :/
Oh well, hopefully you included the best material in Alb One.


----------



## Vastman

dpasdernick said:


> So we won't get to hear or see anything before we ante up? Just a teaser video?


This gets soooo frustrating... are you too lazy to read a few posts back? Spitfire already explained this... you have plenty of time. OY! No wonder they don't spend too much time here!


----------



## Vastman

F


Fugdup said:


> Was just about to purchase, when i realized you don't accept paypal :/
> Oh well, hopefully you included the best material in Alb One.


Fugdup... contact Support... they'll sort it out for you. Where there's a will there's a way and to not get Albion 1 is crazy... as they said, it's essentially free plus you actually save $20 on Albion One...


----------



## Anders Wall

Fugdup said:


> Was just about to purchase, when i realized you don't accept paypal :/
> Oh well, hopefully you included the best material in Alb One.


You could always buy Albion 1 from TimeSpace.
Best,
/Anders


----------



## james7275

Ah man, I thought the new Albion was going to be released tomorrow. I keep checking this page hoping to see a walkthrough.
So, it's going to be released at some point in October. Hopefully it's sooner rather than later.

"Spitfire can assure you that it will not feel like you're buying the same thing twice. ONE is a total evolution to replace the revolution that was Legacy".

This is good news. I was wondering how much different it is going to sound like. I thought if it was just a modest difference I'd probably pass, but if it's completely different than the first, then I'm definitely interested.


----------



## dpasdernick

Vastman said:


> This gets soooo frustrating... are you too lazy to read a few posts back? Spitfire already explained this... you have plenty of time. OY! No wonder they don't spend too much time here!



Wow... so sorry all your hopes and dreams of having Spitfire entertain you with snippets on this forum are dashed by a simple question...


----------



## catsass

*The end is nigh...*.


----------



## Chris Porter

It's almost time! I know that Albion One won't be released on October 1st, but I at least hope they put some demos up and release some more information regarding the patches/articulations. Not that I need any more convincing to pre-order, but it will at least whet my appetite while I wait for the launch.


----------



## Vastman

Just a little over 6 hours for all you lucky folk to get in on the deal of the year...

in response to another query about Albion3 [iceni] i finally took the time to play around with the Brunnel Loops section of the library. As i can say is WOW! Spitfire three in a entire Heavyocity like Evolve product in each of these library's with awesome drum/orchestral/synth combo madness...all for free...

I'm quite happy it was a rainy day and my gardening job had to be rescheduled...letting mine exploited a bit more...what a discovery!

Makes anyone considering A1 even crazier if they pass on this deal...

6 hours and counting!


----------



## Vastman

That's really cool, cat!


----------



## prodigalson

...aaanyway...

to answer your question dpasdernick, they said they'll keep the crossgrade offer going for two weeks after release so you'll have plenty of time to see videos and walkthrus and hear user feedback before deciding to go for it.


----------



## Vastman

Crossgrade is thru the entire month of October... but you *must* own Albion 1 to get it... and ya got 26 minutes left before you pay 20 bucks more and DON'T get Albion 1 for FREE... when Albion ONE comes available...


----------



## Chris Porter

I'm so hoping for a walkthrough video and/or some audio demos along with the start of the preorders right at midnight!


----------



## Vastman

You and me both, Chris... been diddling with eDNA and Iceni brunnel loops all evening... hoping... it's like waiting up for Santa Claus!!!


----------



## Chris Porter

Vastman said:


> You and me both, Chris... been diddling with eDNA and Iceni brunnel loops all evening... hoping... it's like waiting up for Santa Claus!!!



From the teaser video, it looks like they incorporated the eDNA engine into Albion One, so I'm looking forward to trying it out. Other than Gwilym Simcock - Felt Piano, Albion Legacy is my first Spitfire library, so I'm curious about all of the features they've added in their newer releases.


----------



## Vastman

Well, couldn't get the New browser gui to work in eDNA after a couple hours so going to bed...santa might come in the night...


----------



## DHousden

Albion legacy still seems to be available at the moment, in case anyone missed it and worried it was too late.


----------



## DHousden

Aaaand now it's too late. Taking pre-orders for One now!


----------



## tokatila

Pre-ordered.


----------



## atw

DHousden said:


> Aaaand now it's too late. Taking pre-orders for One now!



I waited, like i said, but no articulation list or more info about the content. 
No thank you, i have made another decision!!!


----------



## Chris Porter

Albion One preorders are up!
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-one

Still no new information or demos though, but I'm sure that's coming soon. 

edit: I take that back. Clicking on "more details" yields a few more details we didn't have for sure, but guessed at from the video.


----------



## tokatila

I hope they serve first come first served basis. 

Did you notice a "huge selection of string runs"?


----------



## atw

Chris Porter said:


> Albion One preorders are up!
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-one
> 
> Still no new information or demos though, but I'm sure that's coming soon.
> 
> edit: I take that back. Clicking on "more details" yields a few more details we didn't have for sure, but guessed at from the video.


If some one has the *final price,* then there is definitely more info about the content and other, if not all.
But i will leave here... no need to be here anymore. Bye


----------



## devastat

Hopefully we get to see some walkthrough videos soon.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

devastat said:


> Hopefully we get to see some walkthrough videos soon.



The way I read this:



Spitfire Team said:


> We will keep the x-grade to £149 for the month of October as pre-order + we will make sure that you can get this deal for two weeks past the actual product release for those who wish to wait check out our detailed walk and playthroughs which traditionally come out on product release day.



It doesn't sound like actual walkthroughs prior to the release. Which is OK as long as they keep the window open for people who are potentially interested in the crossgrade.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Everything you need to make epic modern music in ONE box. At its heart is a 109 piece orchestra accompanied by a thunderous cinematic percussion section, dynamically layered loops designed by award winning music makers, an enormous steam synthesiser and many more surprises. With all new sample content for 2015 and cross-grade options for original volume 1 ’legacy’ owners.

** THIS LIBRARY IS AVAILABLE FOR PRE-ORDER ONLY. PAY NOW AND BE AMONG THE FIRST TO DOWNLOAD! **

*Albion ONE launches at the staggering new price of £319, this is not a promo price but the full RRP (roughly $499). For the month of October existing volume 1 or ‘legacy’ owners will be able to cross-grade to the new Albion ONE for a mere £149. This will then rise to £199 thereafter. Albion ONE will be downloadable by the end of October but will be available on pre-order (with pre-orders being distributed first) for the whole of October. For more information and to purchase, go here.*




Spitfire has carefully studied what made Albion ‘Legacy’ so popular, have returned to the hall at Air Studios and have painstakingly recreated and enhanced the objectives of the original. As with Albion Volume 1 there is at the centre a large epic orchestra, but this time the orchestra size has been enhanced to 109 players with many more articulations and new features including stylised legacy articulations by Andy Blaney and an awesome strings ’runs’ section. The Darwin Percussion has been carefully re-recorded with many additional sections (and a couple of old favourites). The Brunel dynamic loops section has this time been designed by Spitfire’s award winning team from new recordings made with Paul Clarvis and a lot of treats he uses on many A-list films including “Skyfall”. The Stephenson’s Steam Synth takes epic and awesome to whole new levels with both this and the loops presented in Spitfire's much applauded eDNA engine. There are also few exceptions of ‘special’ moments from the original ‘legacy’ Albion that they felt they couldn’t better, so they have retained those in ONE, you know who you are!

All of these sections are available to download as a single pack or in convenient sections so you can grab what you need now and come back anytime to treat yourself to the other treasures you have bought.

*SECTIONS*

Albion Orchestra

An awesome 109 piece orchestra featuring the finest players in the UK today recorded via priceless ribbon and valve mics via Neve Monserrat pre amps, the largest 88R Neve console in the world and onto pristine 2” tape before being converted with the top-of-their-class Prism AD converters at 96k. The orchestra is presented in beautifully orchestrated sections, sometimes in unison across the entire orchestral range sometimes in high low and middle sections. Alongside many 'work horse' long and short articulations are expertly prepared legato patches; a menu of effects and a huge selection of string runs. There are four mic positions (close, tree, outriggers & ambient) to load and mix to suit the type of music you’re writing and the scale you want to achieve. Spitfire also provides an excellent “ostinatum” designer that allows you to instantly create exciting, tense or action packed rhythmic passages with instant satisfaction.

Darwin Percussion

Also gathered in the hall are some of the largest drums in London from hi sticks to low taikos and toms, some recorded in sections, some solo with some awesome blockbuster style hyped percussion thrown in for good measure!

Brunel Dynamic Loops

100s of raw and warped loops from original recordings made on a dry stage featuring percussion giant Paul Clarvis playing a collection of unrecognisable relics. These are designed to be sculpted into your tracks with the unique crossfadable dynamic functionality with up to three dynamic layers per instrument and many of the loops designed for 8th, 16th and 12th style meters. All of these loops lock to your host tempo and can naturally follow even the most “rubato” of passages.

Stephenson’s Steam Synth

Spitfire has taken this new orchestral material and, using morphing experience garnered from the first 4 Albions and the seminal eDNA Earth range, has created a huge library of cinematic, widescreen and dynamic pads, drones, atmospheres, effects and tools. As these all derive from organic material many music makers and producers find even the most ‘synth’ of presets to mix more easily with your orchestral arrangements. These are all presented in the much lauded eDNA engine which just begs to be tweaked and fiddled with.

*Albion ONE launches at the staggering new price of £319, this is not a promo price but the full RRP (roughly $499). For the month of October existing volume 1 or ‘legacy’ owners will be able to cross-grade to the new Albion ONE for a mere £149. This will then rise to £199 thereafter. Albion ONE will be downloadable by the end of October but will be available on pre-order (with pre-orders being distributed first) for the whole of October. For more information and to purchase, go here.*

** THIS LIBRARY IS AVAILABLE FOR PRE-ORDER ONLY. PAY NOW AND BE AMONG THE FIRST TO DOWNLOAD! **


----------



## catsass

Interesting...
Albion 1 is still available at Sweetwater, but the price jumped up to $539
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Albion1


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

I guess it's just an automated thing on their web store. Perhaps the price just jumped back to normal since the sale is over and they didn't take the library off the store.


----------



## MA-Simon

I also long for a more detailed list of articulations before upgrading. Especially if there are any new articulations not prior avaiable in Albion I.


----------



## Vastman

Looks like it's going to be awhile if I'm reading between the lines...so I'm decoupling from speculative notifications on this thread...

Sounds like walkthroughs might not happen till end of the month...they pretty much said so... If the "ONE" is as grand as it appears they're probably quite busy.

So I'm gonna chill and enjoy what i have... I'm sure Google will let me know... Already told me about today's announcement...it's figured out my priorities!

Having two extra weeks to get the deal once it's released is plenty of time.. We'll all be having fun in November I'm sure...


----------



## Anders Wall

Just "got it" of Time Space.
Got a extra 10% off, as a Loyalty Discount, from buying Albion 1 (also from TS) the other day.

Best,
/Anders


----------



## catsass

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I guess it's just an automated thing on their web store. Perhaps the price just jumped back to normal since the sale is over and they didn't take the library off the store.


I spoke to my Sweetwater "sales engineer" about 45 minutes ago (on an altogether different matter) and took the opportunity to ask him about the continued Albion 1 availability. He said he'd look into it and get back to me. I just received an email from him stating, "It's remains readily available, and we just dropped the price back down to $229." He had a bit more to say, but I'll leave that alone so as not to ruffle any feathers.
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Albion1


----------



## Spitfire Team

News in a few minutes...


----------



## Vastman

*OMG! The tease... It's like sex with spitfire...*

The best part? In the end you KNOW you're gonna get off!

I just luv the foreplay


----------



## esencia

few minutes... 27 minutes.. it´s a long time! :D


----------



## Vastman

I've been on a few dates like that! Heading off to work... Have fun, all...


----------



## Zhao Shen

The anticipation is killing me...


----------



## kunst91

Spitfire is just toying with us at this point


----------



## Spitfire Team

OK, here is the artic' list as approved by our QA dept for v1.0 beta, this is subject to change prior to launch:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-one

Click on "delving deeper"...

... its a monster!

Best.

C.


----------



## esencia

WTF! the articulation list is really long!


----------



## prodigalson

OMG LOOK! Spitfire just posted in the thread!!!


----------



## Spitfire Team

E-V-E-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G you need in ONE box!


----------



## Spitfire Team

I believe some resellers have remaining stock in 'Legacy' at the promo price. From our records they have very little left so worth catching if this list sways you.

TIME & SPACE
SWEETWATER
BEST SERVICE
CRYPTON


----------



## Guffy

Looks really promising!
Can't wait for the walkthrough


----------



## prodigalson

Brass unisons, string runs, brunel loops OH MY!


----------



## airflamesred

Fisted Claypots!, Finally.


----------



## Resoded

Ok, the brunel loops alone makes me happy with my pre order. Seems to be exactly what I've been wanting developers to release for quite some time now.


----------



## jononotbono

I am pre ordering this ASAP. Amazing!


----------



## catsass

airflamesred said:


> Fisted Claypots!, Finally.



Loving the names!
Comedy Boobs, Cow Crusher, Ex-Wife's Bones, Egg Poachers, Kosher Pigs...


----------



## Spitfire Team

Not names, actual things...


----------



## catsass

Spitfire Team said:


> Not names, actual things...


_Names _of actual _things? _


----------



## Spitfire Team

I think there is one exception in that list...


----------



## Vastman

Orgasms, finally!!! the Ex-wife's bones did it for me!


----------



## Guffy

I bet Megaclite sounds awesome.


----------



## Vastman

did you guys add an "e" to the end of Megaclite so as not to offend???

Seriously, Thank you sooooo much, Spitfire Team... now get back to work!!!

Hey, Fugdup! It would be YOU to notice that! Good one...


----------



## Polarity

"alea iacta est"...
Very good, then I will see in november if I did bet on the right "horse" 

Ostinatum engine is still there and the huge selection of string runs make me think it will not make regret not having bought the competition in the past. 
But comparing the articulation list to the one of legacy Albion 1 it seems that "Low Strings 8ves Longs con Sordino" and the "Mid Brass Horns & Bones Legato" articulations are totally missing in the new ONE...

What are the "Woods Hi - Arranged - ***"?
Are they the new equivalent of legacy "WW Hi -**- (ALT) 2 Flutes" articulations?

Brunel Loops and Stephenson's Steam Band lists are impressive...
for the second section, I see it has been divided in different categories compared to legacy library.

Oh, and to reply to a question I posted a week ago... Albion 1 was build on 65 orchestra players (I saw it on a product picture).
Now it's 109 players. So it's a big enlargement, not a small one.

PS: thankyou for the exhaustive articulation list.


----------



## Parsifal666

Spitfire Team said:


> E-V-E-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G you need in ONE box!



Soooo, should I hold off on Albion IV? I mean, is the crazy stuff covered in the upcoming 1?


----------



## stonzthro

"Comedy Boobs"
"Ex Wife's Bones"
Wow, this one really does cover a lot of ground!


----------



## ModalRealist

stonzthro said:


> "Comedy Boobs"
> "Ex Wife's Bones"
> Wow, this one really does cover a lot of ground!



For real? That's just poor taste, if not something worse.


----------



## Spitfire Team

QA Approved legatos now in articulation list:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-one


----------



## davidgary73

No Ensemble patch? Don't see it in the art list.


----------



## maclaine

This is a killer list of articulations. Keeps all the stuff I love from Albion I and adds what looks like tons more. This is perfect for my lighter mobile rig, where the notion of duplicating my all-SF template is impossible, but I really want that Lyndhurst sound. Can't wait to hear what the "arranged" woodwinds are. Here's hoping it's a bit like an orchestrator patch so you can play chords and not have two of each instrument on every note.


----------



## Vastman

String Legato Low Strings typo???
*Lo Strings VC/DB Octaves* shouldn't this be *VC/CB *?

Love this evolving list! U Guys Rock!!!


----------



## stonzthro

DB - Double Bass, CB Contra Bass = same thing


----------



## Parsifal666

I'm looking forward to (hopefully) more demos. In the meantime I am more interested in the outside-the-box sounds from IV and will purchase that first. I've been told by people who own Albion I that the sounds are overall less experimental and trailer-esque, geared more for adagios than powerful allegros. Nothing wrong with either of course, it's just not what I'm looking for...or is it? I never did receive an answer to my earlier question concerning the addition of clusters, aggressive sounds.


----------



## Vastman

ok... just going by their key/legend up top but as a singer songwriter, wadda i know??? Learn something new every moment! U gots some big stonez!


----------



## Vastman

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm looking forward to (hopefully) more demos. In the meantime I am more interested in the outside-the-box sounds from IV and will purchase that first. I've been told by people who own Albion I that the sounds are overall less experimental and trailer-esque, geared more for adagios than powerful allegros. Nothing wrong with either of course, it's just not what I'm looking for...or is it? I never did receive an answer to my earlier question concerning the addition of clusters, aggressive sounds.


wish I could give you my IV as I don't really use it... I'm too simple to think in that realm! You'll end up with both, eventually, if you have Albion 1... IV is DEFINITELY outside the box!


----------



## Parsifal666

Vastman said:


> wish I could give you my IV as I don't really use it... I'm too simple to think in that realm! You'll end up with both, eventually, if you have Albion 1... IV is DEFINITELY outside the box!



That's super nice! I'm a big fan of Schoenberg and Bartok and the whole, original serial school of composition. So IV seems perfect for me. I'll also probably end up grabbing III for all the aggressive low end. Those will be my first Spitfire purchases and I'm PSYCHED! Looking forward to dealing with the sounds in Kontakt as opposed to Play (though I use EW extensively as well).


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

oOOohh - new Low Brass 'Nasty' patches - I'm assuming Tuba swaps for Cimbasso, or extra Contrabass Bones are added? Sounds like a good addition 

I'm also wondering if all the Long Notes in this new albion will have 2x RR like the BML series? This was something missing from the original Albion; something that I've noticed adds a touch more realism in BML.



Parsifal666 said:


> That's super nice! I'm a big fan of Schoenberg and Bartok and the whole, original serial school of composition. So IV seems perfect for me. I'll also probably end up grabbing III for all the aggressive low end. Those will be my first Spitfire purchases and I'm PSYCHED! Looking forward to dealing with the sounds in Kontakt as opposed to Play (though I use EW extensively as well).



Albion IV offers more tone-clusters, rather than patches suitable for writing in Serialism. It's more akin to Penderecki or Ligeti rather than Schoenberg.


----------



## Vastman

Yes, pars...Iceni is just amazing...if u have ewql maybe Albion1 isn't a necessity but 3 is the bomb...even the brunnel loops are hugely intense... It was my first spitfire library...Iceni will blister ur ears beautifully like none other...admire someone knowing what they want and not being swayed by the stampede


----------



## Chris Porter

I'm really happy to see the massive articulation list. I'm going to be busy for a year playing with all of the patches. I have one concern though.

I see that the "String High 8ves" for Longs, Con Sordino Longs, and Ostinatume Spiccato are all legacy patches.

(From the articulation list on Spitfire's website)

*LEGACY STRINGS *

Strings Hi - 8ves - Longs
Strings Hi - 8ves - Longs Con Sordino
Strings Hi - 8ves - Staccato
Strings Hi/Low - Ostinatum Spiccato & Brushed
Strings Hi/Lo - FX

Are the number of string players for Albion One noticeably larger? If so, would using (for example) "Legato Hi Strings V1/V2 Octaves" and the "(Legacy) Strings Hi - 8ves - Longs" in the same composition result in a noticeably different sound between the two patches?


----------



## Markus Kohlprath

Did anybody see how much gb it takes? I cannot find the info. My ssds are a bit crowded...


----------



## Vastman

No...my guess... 40-50 gigs xmas is a bigger ssd 4 me too!


----------



## Saxer

are there hi and low string legatos without octave?

would be really useful for additive mural divisi...


----------



## Parsifal666

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Albion IV.....It's more akin to Penderecki or Ligeti rather than Schoenberg.




Karl, that is very, very good news for me thanks!


----------



## procreative

What would be useful eventually in the product blurb is what actual improvements there are over the original and what some of the patches mean i.e. what does arranged mean? What has changed in recording and scripting etc.

And as someone else said how legacy and new patches would work together given section size changes. Perhaps a break down for the orchestra in terms of how many Vln Vla Cl etc in comparison?

I am finding it hard to get too excited yet as I am waiting to see what this adds, outside of the runs.

What makes the original useful is the potential of the sound you get when an ensemble plays together in a space (assuming they were recorded that way and not combined in the mix). Separately recorded sections cannot truly reproduce this using current technology, then there is that instant gratification of hearing it as you play.


----------



## jules

And about the runs, a question : are they tempo synced ? Can't wait for the first walkthrough !


----------



## Vovique

Just bought the legacy Albion from TimeSpace, thanks for making the offer last for a while longer! Starting saving for the upgrade


----------



## Polarity

I found a picture from legacy Albion 1 page where it is written 65 orchestra players... now they wrote 109.
That means 44 more players!

But perhaps the new number include new percussions players... and probably the single orchestral sections aren't much bigger than before and so not creating unbalance with legacy patches.
Or perhaps they kept legacy patches just to have a less thick section to play with the new.


----------



## dannymc

call me fussy but even though i love my albion 1, one thing that always bothered me is the lack of an ADSR on the GUI. imo its a pain having to use the kontakt stock modulation menu. i just think with a modern grade A library that Albion clearly is, something like ADSR's should be there by default like as is in omnisphere. i know its technically not a synth but realistically alot of composers are almost using it as such with more and more hybrids being created and with the large number of atmospheric style patches in albion, i would like to be able to sound design patches into impacts or vice versa and a quick to hand ADSR would help in this creative process imo. just my two cent, i'm sure i have no idea what i'm talking about. 

still very excited about the launch thou


----------



## Parsifal666

dannymc said:


> call me fussy but even though i love my albion 1, one thing that always bothered me is the lack of an ADSR on the GUI. imo its a pain having to use the kontakt stock modulation menu. i just think with a modern grade A library that Albion clearly is, something like ADSR's should be there by default like as is in omnisphere. i know its technically not a synth but realistically alot of composers are almost using it as such with more and more hybrids being created and with the large number of atmospheric style patches in albion, i would like to be able to sound design patches into impacts or vice versa and a quick to hand ADSR would help in this creative process imo. just my two cent, i'm sure i have no idea what i'm talking about.
> 
> still very excited about the launch thou



I think you know exactly what you're talking about, Danny. But I have to stick up for Kontakt 5, it's actually well worth delving into deeper if you haven't yet. I went through some tutorials I found in CM magazine a couple of months ago and learned some extremely cool things about programming Kontakt. It's definitely a powerful tool.

But hey, I love onboard ADSRs (and MSEGs) as well.


----------



## Vastman

dannymc said:


> call me fussy but even though i love my albion 1, one thing that always bothered me is the lack of an ADSR on the GUI. imo its a pain having to use the kontakt stock modulation menu. i just think with a modern grade A library that Albion clearly is, something like ADSR's should be there by default like as is in omnisphere. i know its technically not a synth but realistically alot of composers are almost using it as such with more and more hybrids being created and with the large number of atmospheric style patches in albion, i would like to be able to sound design patches into impacts or vice versa and a quick to hand ADSR would help in this creative process imo. just my two cent, i'm sure i have no idea what i'm talking about.
> 
> still very excited about the launch thou




I second your recommendation... Indeed i would go even further and dream that Spitfire would allow us to load patches from any library we own into the eARTH GUI... I would wet my pants to be able to do this...

I mean just imagine.... I own Iceni...so i load the mega braaaaams patches into edna (2 right?) and then start tweaking.... Wow! I think this would make Spitfire's awesome creations absolutely irresistable!

please... Make it so! We'll do awesome things.... We promise! Spitfire...you'll be harnessing all of our juices and go down as THE ONE that changed everything!


----------



## Lode_Runner

I'm a bit confused Danny and Vast - isn't the synth section of the new Albion about taking the orchestral patches and running them through the eDNA engine? As per the blurb:

_Stephenson’s Steam Synth

Spitfire has taken this new orchestral material and, using morphing experience garnered from the first 4 Albions and the seminal eDNA Earth range, has created a huge library of cinematic, widescreen and dynamic pads, drones, atmospheres, effects and tools. As these all derive from organic material many music makers and producers find even the most ‘synth’ of presets to mix more easily with your orchestral arrangements. These are all presented in the much lauded eDNA engine which just begs to be tweaked and fiddled with._


----------



## Vastman

I do believe you're correct, Lode man... However these patches are the result of others work... Not my own... I would just LOVE to import an Albion patch into edna and start twiddling... Keeping the "string" sounds but adding a rhythmic "pulse" to it... Indeed, loading up two patches i could select and auto shifting among them adding a rhythmic gate and whatever else in edna i chose...would result in zillions of possibilities...

Many of the eDNA patches stray too far from the original to me... Giving us access to the root samples would be totally awesome and put eDNA on the map big time...

Make it So!


----------



## dannymc

> I'm a bit confused Danny and Vast - isn't the synth section of the new Albion about taking the orchestral patches and running them through the eDNA engine? As per the blurb:



sorry for the confusion Lode-runner, i wasn't necessarily referring to the synth engine, i was just making the general point that as a default inside the GUI it would be nice to have an ADSR on every page whether you're using strings, brass, percussion, synths, effects etc. not sure if you have albion I, but what i have found when i write lines using strings particularly legato lines is that at the end of each midi line you get this kinda reverse sucking sound. i think somebody explained to me before that its down to the attacks, sustains etc of the samples and you have to adjust all of this inside of Kontakts edit mode which ill admit i'm no expert on.



> I went through some tutorials I found in CM magazine a couple of months ago and learned some extremely cool things about programming Kontakt. It's definitely a powerful tool.



thanks Parsifal, i'll look into those tutorials, i just find something very off putting about the very primitive looking kontakt sample editor.


----------



## rycal

Very excited about this. Will be pre-ordering ASAP! I'm finding more and more that Spitfire products are displacing everything else in my template. They are just so easy to use! Loading up a palette always feels like getting into a beautifully maintained vintage automobile. Check the mirrors, adjust the choke, get her started and away you go! No other sample library collection gives off such ambience.


----------



## The Darris

Spitfire Team, What are the section sizes for the Orchestra?


----------



## Resoded

The Darris said:


> Spitfire Team, What are the section sizes for the Orchestra?


Oh I was just about to ask the very same thing.

A 109 piece orchestra, but how is it divided?


----------



## Lode_Runner

Resoded said:


> Oh I was just about to ask the very same thing.
> 
> A 109 piece orchestra, but how is it divided?



+ another 1, I would also love to know (and also what the size of the legacy orchestra and its sections were)


----------



## SymphonicSamples

Holy White Cliffs of Dover , interested in hearing how this library sounds compared to it's predecessor . And the wait continues....


----------



## The Darris

Lode_Runner said:


> + another 1, I would also love to know (and also what the size of the legacy orchestra and its sections were)



The *ORIGINAL* Albion orchestra size is the following.
Violins 1 = 11
Violins 2 = 9
Violas = 7
Cellos = 6
Basses = 4

French Horns = 4

Trumpets = 3
Tenor Trombones = 2
Bass Trombone = 1
Tuba = 1

Flutes = 2 (one doubling piccolo)
Oboe = 1
Clarinet = 1

Bassoons = 2
Bass Clarinet = 1
Contrabassoon = 1


----------



## kunst91

The Darris said:


> The *ORIGINAL* Albion orchestra size is the following.
> Violins 1 = 11
> Violins 2 = 9
> Violas = 7
> Cellos = 6
> Basses = 4
> 
> French Horns = 4
> 
> Trumpets = 3
> Tenor Trombones = 2
> Bass Trombone = 1
> Tuba = 1
> 
> Flutes = 2 (one doubling piccolo)
> Oboe = 1
> Clarinet = 1
> 
> Bassoons = 2
> Bass Clarinet = 1
> Contrabassoon = 1



In that case this is a significant increase. Would love to see more brass and woodwinds


----------



## Lode_Runner

Thanks Christopher!


----------



## kunst91

Actually


The Darris said:


> The *ORIGINAL* Albion orchestra size is the following.
> Violins 1 = 11
> Violins 2 = 9
> Violas = 7
> Cellos = 6
> Basses = 4
> 
> French Horns = 4
> 
> Trumpets = 3
> Tenor Trombones = 2
> Bass Trombone = 1
> Tuba = 1
> 
> Flutes = 2 (one doubling piccolo)
> Oboe = 1
> Clarinet = 1
> 
> Bassoons = 2
> Bass Clarinet = 1
> Contrabassoon = 1



Some quick math tells me that the full BML orchestra (including the three brass phalanx libraries) is 119 pieces, so this new Albion orchestra should be quite a force!


----------



## esencia

let´s see more news about it.. I've just bought on of the latest albion legacy units available.. :D


----------



## soundslikejoe

My only questions now.... when will the download become available?


----------



## Anders Wall

Resoded said:


> Oh I was just about to ask the very same thing.
> 
> A 109 piece orchestra, but how is it divided?


The "Late Romantic"/modern orchestra is well over 100players.
20 wood
20-24 brass
4-6 perc incl timp
pno/cel + 2 harps
60-64 strings



kunst91 said:


> Actually
> 
> 
> Some quick math tells me that the full BML orchestra (including the three brass phalanx libraries) is 119 pieces, so this new Albion orchestra should be quite a force!


Yup! 

Best,
Anders


----------



## erica-grace

soundslikejoe said:


> My only questions now.... when will the download become available?



I want to know this too!!!!


----------



## Chris Porter

Man, I want to pre-order ONE. But I refuse to buy anything, no matter how much faith I have that it's going to be awesome, without at least hearing some audio demos, or better yet, seeing some walkthrough videos of the raw sounds in a DAW. C'mon, Spitfire Team. Treat us to a little taste of how this things sounds!


----------



## Vastman

All the indicators from Spitfire hints... end of the month, maybe earlier and pre order people get it before all others...

It will come soon enough... relax, make awesome music, learn a new DAW, write an amazing eaarth saving song, play with the old Albion if you just got it... or plant a veggy garden, get some chickens, watch a lovely ocean sunset...

This is just a bit of your creative arsenal... hone the rest! Work on some awesome new multies! Hell, if you have Omnisphere2 I KNOW you ain't even begun to touch it's awesome powers...

(hmmmm? you think i'm talking to my own brain??? OF COURSE!!! we need therapy!


----------



## Chris Porter

Vastman said:


> All the indicators from Spitfire hints... end of the month, maybe earlier and pre order people get it before all others...
> 
> It will come soon enough... relax, make awesome music, learn a new DAW, write an amazing eaarth saving song, play with the old Albion if you just got it... or plant a veggy garden, get some chickens, watch a lovely ocean sunset...
> 
> This is just a bit of your creative arsenal... hone the rest! Work on some awesome new multies! Hell, if you have Omnisphere2 I KNOW you ain't even begun to touch it's awesome powers...
> 
> (hmmmm? you think i'm talking to my own brain??? OF COURSE!!! we need therapy!



I'm always hard at work on some musical project, but when I'm stuck at my desk at my day job, I'm left to dream about my wish-list items and what I could be doing with them.


----------



## Vastman

I hear ya bro! I feel fortunate... I can listen to amazing music, discussions and audio books while I garden... remember the desk job days... never again! Course, I'm broker these days!
I have been muckin' with the albions again more, because of all this... especially Iceni... wow, it is such an amazing collection.


----------



## davidgary73

Spitfire Team, can we request some video walkthroughs or audio demos? This will really help us to make decisions on the purchase. 

Thanks


----------



## dpasdernick

davidgary73 said:


> Spitfire Team, can we request some video walkthroughs or audio demos? This will really help us to make decisions on the purchase.
> 
> Thanks



+1


----------



## stonzthro

dpasdernick said:


> +1


+1


----------



## ryanstrong

stonzthro said:


> +1


+1


----------



## 1982m

+1
demos needed here also.


----------



## Zhao Shen

+1, walkthroughs please. 'Tis a blind leap of faith to pre-order at the current time, and even though I love Spitfire with all my heart, I'm not willing to take that risk


----------



## Spitfire Team

*NEW QUICK BETA WALKTHU:*


----------



## davidgary73

Spitfire Team said:


> *NEW QUICK BETA WALKTHU:*




Finally a walkthrough. Thank you sir.


----------



## synthpunk

Those sound wonderful Paul. Love the stereo imaging of the outriggers.

Can you show us how eDNA is implemented in future videos please ?


----------



## stonzthro

Thanks Paul - these sound great!


----------



## The Darris

So the strings won't be split into Strings Hi and Low, just a full ensemble patch besides the "individual instruments" ???


----------



## procreative

It would be nice to know the section sizes, plus how they compare with Albion 1.


----------



## jononotbono

Love it! A must buy for me!


----------



## Syneast

Thanks for sharing the beta walkthru. I did some A/B-ing with it against legacy Albion and it seems that you have recorded everything much tighter, and it seems like everything will cut through the mix a lot better than legacy Albion. Seems appropriate since you probably had "epic hybrid composing" in mind when recording this one. I recall that legacy Albion was not specifically created for "epic", instead it leaned more towards excellent soft dynamics.

Really powerful and beautiful sound, as far as I can tell. Can't wait to hear the legatos, percussion and the non-orchestral stuff. Also, I am curious about the "easy mix" feature.

And after hearing that low brass I am thinking that Albion One will take the place of both Albion 1 and 3, which are the ones I currently have. Makes me think that maybe Albion 2 will get a successor targeted towards small and intimate.


----------



## Zhao Shen

The strings sound incredible. Something still feels synthetic to me with the high brass - I can't quite place it. Will be looking forward to the full walkthrough!


----------



## Bulb

I think that sounds fantastic, and has a wonderful feature set. It definitely seems to be a bit more upfront and huge sounding than Albion 1 to my ears, which is great, because it seems to be kind of it's own thing rather than trying to replace any one library. 

With that said, I do wonder if the strings will be separated into low and high ala Albion 1 in the final version or if it will just be a singular patch as in that walkthrough.


----------



## dannymc

Paul thanks for posting. absolutely wonderful sound to the samples. i agree with Syneast, definitely sounds like everything was re-recorded especially at the high dynamics. as an owner of albion I it can get a little muffled up there at times. 

cant wait for the full walk-thru, you're albion I walk-thru convinced to buy it as soon as i could, still love it.


----------



## Vastman

Just three letters sums it up... OMG!

thank you, Paul... what a wonderful start of the day you've made for so many of us... I'm all smiles here!


----------



## ClefferNotes

Absolutely outstanding!! Amazing work Spitfire, this is going to be amazing!!


----------



## playz123

Wow..wow...wow...you've done it again Spitfire. What clarity, dynamic capability and sound. Definitely a no-brainer purchase. Wondering now if my workhorse, the original Albion, will ever be used as much again.  Time will tell I guess. Counting the days until download.

Now, is this an enthusiastic response or what?


----------



## Jonathan Moray

The Epic in "Epic Hybrid Composer Tools" seems about right. As Bulb said: Albion One sounds huge compared to legacy Albion, and I also hope to see the strings split into Hi and Lo. Loving the sound of those shorts, they sound really fat and tight. Outstanding work!

I'm very interested. Now I'm just looking forward to hearing the legatos as well.


----------



## Vastman

pre-ordered... absolute no-brainer... bang up job, Spitfire... you continue to achieve new levels of amazingness and your *dedication to offering your loyal customers significant discounts so we can afford your wonderful creations is MUCH appreciated*...


----------



## geronimo

Are there Keyswitches for the different runs Articulations ?


----------



## Daniel James

Those shorts at the beginning sound pretty huge, can they play pretty fast spic type patterns? I can easily see this being my layer library. The sound as always is on point, and the samples in general sound 'bigger'. Really looking forward to this one.

-DJ


----------



## 344 Audio

The higher dynamics are covered so well compared to the original Albion, you got my purchase when I heard the Low Brass Nasty! Will ONE include any aleotoric FX for brass, woods and strings?

Thanks

Alex


----------



## Soundhound

Pre-ordered. As the Vicomte de Valmont said, it is beyond my control.


----------



## Mike Connelly

Sounds gorgeous. Can't wait to hear the legatos.


----------



## The Darris

344 Audio said:


> The higher dynamics are covered so well compared to the original Albion, you got my purchase when I heard the Low Brass Nasty! Will ONE include any aleotoric FX for brass, woods and strings?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alex



Per the articulation list, the included FX are legacy patches so it should be the same from the original Albion. As to whether or not they are remixing them/editing them isn't mentioned.


----------



## Chris Porter

Thank you so much for posting the beta walkthrough video. This library is sounding fantastic! I really enjoyed hearing the arranged woodwinds. The higher dynamic short string notes are also quite nice, as are the string runs. Will there be a way to use keyswitches for the string runs patch in order to switch between the different kinds of runs, or will we have to load multiple patches with separate articulations selected?


----------



## shenrei

I like what I'm hearing. Albion ONE sounds like it has a tighter, darker sound to it. It's a completely different product to my ears. Wonderful! Obtaining both Albion 1 and ONE during the sale is a super deal!!


----------



## Bulb

Daniel James said:


> Those shorts at the beginning sound pretty huge, can they play pretty fast spic type patterns? I can easily see this being my layer library. The sound as always is on point, and the samples in general sound 'bigger'. Really looking forward to this one.
> 
> -DJ


Apologies for sidetracking, but I'm a n00b and I'm just trying to learn. What would be the context of using a "layer" library, would you double specific parts or just certain instruments (like v1 only) for the whole song? What is it that you feel would make Albion One work well in a "layering" setting?


----------



## zacnelson

Those strings in the walkthrough sounded gorgeous


----------



## Resoded

Thanks for the walktrough, love the sound. I like having all the strings in one patch, would be great to have all the brass in one patch aswell.


----------



## Daniel James

Bulb said:


> Apologies for sidetracking, but I'm a n00b and I'm just trying to learn. What would be the context of using a "layer" library, would you double specific parts or just certain instruments (like v1 only) for the whole song? What is it that you feel would make Albion One work well in a "layering" setting?



Different libraries have certain strengths and weaknesses. Spitfire's stuff usually exels at presenting a really nice sounding room. When you layer that with something like a LASS which has super sharp attack but is very dry, you get like a super sweet spot of flexibility and tone!

-DJ


----------



## kfirpr

Bulb said:


> Apologies for sidetracking, but I'm a n00b and I'm just trying to learn. What would be the context of using a "layer" library, would you double specific parts or just certain instruments (like v1 only) for the whole song? What is it that you feel would make Albion One work well in a "layering" setting?


He means he will layer it with other libraries to get bigger sound.


----------



## Andrajas

I think that you will be able to get the high/low patches in the "Individual patches folder".


----------



## kavinsky

Bulb said:


> Apologies for sidetracking, but I'm a n00b and I'm just trying to learn. What would be the context of using a "layer" library, would you double specific parts or just certain instruments (like v1 only) for the whole song? What is it that you feel would make Albion One work well in a "layering" setting?


He means basic layering, using the main layer for tone, and then mixing in something like LASS for additional bite. The same concept as drum layering really, dry close mics + something else for smack and tail/ambience. It's a common practice in modern hybrid production.


----------



## brett

Sounds impressive guys.

A request for the next walkthrough...

The transitions between notes in the strings are very important to me and imo hard to get right, particularly at the lower end of the the dynamic range. Could we hear slow chord changes (without any held notes) at different dynamic ranges? The adjustable release tails may cover all types of writing but it's hard to tell from this first vid - at higher dynamic range there is more hall reverb covering transitions (which works well) but this is less the case at lower CC1 values. Likewise, playing chords with held notes makes it difficult to hear the transitions between notes.

Thanks


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Resoded said:


> Thanks for the walktrough, love the sound. I like having all the strings in one patch, would be great to have all the brass in one patch aswell.



Library really sounds great!...i also like having the full range of the sections on a single patch, for working quickly it's essential.


----------



## Polarity

It's sounding excellent!
I'd like to know (hear) more about ostinato engine (if something changed compared to previous library).
I agree with what Daniel wrote: this Albion One will be great for layering with other libraries.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

The sound is very good. It's quite different from the legacy Albion though, which sounds darker and moodier. The new samples have not only a bigger sound - obviously - but also seem to be more focused, more glossy, with more "air". Can't yet say which one I would generally prefer. Overall I think it's a good thing that the new one sounds noticeably different. Makes it more valuable for owners of the legacy Albion.

Not a fan of the all-in-one strings approach - that to me is a drawback ... But there are some improvements in there I was hoping to see - like the addition of tremolo and con legno. Also the addition of unisons in some places where previously only octaves were available. The new tightness slider is a great addition.

Looks like a overall improved, quite complete package. Still not 100% sure if I really "need" it though, already owning the legacy Albion. What interests me most is if the new library is an improvement in certain technical aspects that have been bugging me in the original (wonky legato here and there, some release sample weirdness, low frequency noise).


----------



## Zhao Shen

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> wonky legato


Albion ONE has eDNA engine, new percussion samples, new loops, tighter orchestra... They have my money if they can pull off good-sounding legato. I almost never used the legato patches in Albion legacy because... Well to be frank, they were poorly done.


----------



## stonzthro

I'm interested in hearing the percussion and synth elements now. Everything sounds like a marked improvement over Albion 1 to me so far.


----------



## Polarity

So, I've read two opposite impressions about tone: for someone Albion One has darker tone... 
while for others it was the Legacy Albion the darker one. 
All agree about bigger sound though, at least one impression is shared.


----------



## kfirpr

Polarity said:


> So, I've read two opposite impressions about tone: for someone Albion One has darker tone...
> while for others it was the Legacy Albion the darker one.
> All agree about bigger sound though, at least one impression is shared.


The newer Albion defiantly sound more bright to me


----------



## ysnyvz

I liked new sound and wide dynamic range


----------



## sleepy hollow

I really like what I heard in the beta walkthrough video. _Albion Won!_


----------



## Bulb

Daniel James said:


> Different libraries have certain strengths and weaknesses. Spitfire's stuff usually exels at presenting a really nice sounding room. When you layer that with something like a LASS which has super sharp attack but is very dry, you get like a super sweet spot of flexibility and tone!
> 
> -DJ


Thanks for the explanation, that makes sense. I had initially assumed that it would go against the "realism" of the composition/mix, but the end (product) would certainly justify the means haha. I have already preordered Albion One, and now your post is making me think I should get LASS too, RIP wallet...



kavinsky said:


> He means basic layering, using the main layer for tone, and then mixing in something like LASS for additional bite. The same concept as drum layering really, dry close mics + something else for smack and tail/ambience. It's a common practice in modern hybrid production.



Yeah, coming from the rock/metal world this makes an astounding amount of sense all of a sudden. I don't know what hybrid production is, but I love it!


----------



## Parsifal666

I'm not familiar with LASS (and won't become so, considering what I already own), however I must add that Albion works sensationally with the East West string libraries...and pretty much all the other Hollywood gold bundles! I initially chose the Albion over the Hollywood Diamond upgrade because of expense...Albion is significantly less expensive than an East West upgrade from Gold to Diamond, and more micing options are available at that price for the former. 

However, now that I own them I must say that the Spitfire exceeded even my already anxious expectations. Though I won't be neglecting my EW libraries soon, the Albions are nonetheless amazing, terrifically useful, perfectly complementary libraries that seem to open up more in terms of sounds and features each time I use them.


----------



## Brendon Williams

Parsifal666 said:


> I must add that Albion works sensationally with the East West string libraries


Seconded!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Polarity said:


> I must add that Albion works sensationally with the East West string libraries ... Though I won't be neglecting my EW libraries soon, the Albions are nonetheless amazing, terrifically useful, perfectly complementary libraries that seem to open up more in terms of sounds and features each time I use them.



Yeah, I also really like to use it as a complementary library to give a mockup that certain extra something. Albion is a valuable asset in any composer's toolkit and is fantastic for adding in depth, liveliness and a certain animated beauty. I love the combination of its lustrous, multi-dimensional sound and the impeccable detail of the VSL instruments. Lots of possibilities, can yield results that no ambient or wet library can quite produce on its own.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

Wow, that demo sounds really nice. Much bigger and clearer sounding that the original Albion. I was a little surprised that shorts didn't get more round robin than 4, but no biggie. The tightness control is interesting. I think he said in the walkthrough that these were actually different performances which might mean that there are actually more than just 4 samples per layer? Like changing the tightness actually changes the samples? I wonder if that's true. Biggest thing though is that there is vibrato control, which is new and a great addition for ensemble patches which we didn't have before.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Pretty sure I am going to overuse the crap out of those string runs.


----------



## DocMidi657

Ian Dorsch said:


> Pretty sure I am going to overuse the crap out of those string runs.


That's too funny Ian but so true with this stuff


----------



## Darthmorphling

Bulb said:


> Thanks for the explanation, that makes sense. I had initially assumed that it would go against the "realism" of the composition/mix, but the end (product) would certainly justify the means haha. I have already preordered Albion One, and now your post is making me think I should get LASS too, RIP wallet...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, coming from the rock/metal world this makes an astounding amount of sense all of a sudden. I don't know what hybrid production is, but I love it!



I have a feeling, just from listening to your band for so long, that you will take to hybrid production quite well.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

Echoes in the Attic said:


> Wow, that demo sounds really nice. Much bigger and clearer sounding that the original Albion. I was a little surprised that shorts didn't get more round robin than 4, but no biggie. The tightness control is interesting. I think he said in the walkthrough that these were actually different performances which might mean that there are actually more than just 4 samples per layer? Like changing the tightness actually changes the samples? I wonder if that's true. Biggest thing though is that there is vibrato control, which is new and a great addition for ensemble patches which we didn't have before.



I was a bit surprised to see only 4x RR for shorts too, but then they seemed to record some additional variations for the tightness control, which sounds phenomenal and I think is an excellent idea. But also important to me is the 2x RR on the long notes! That really adds a lot of extra 'realism' to any line that uses the same pitch more than once, so I'm very happy to see that.


----------



## Bulb

Darthmorphling said:


> I have a feeling, just from listening to your band for so long, that you will take to hybrid production quite well.


Haha it has already started, I just realized that layering libraries will really help with my problem of strings cutting through a rock/metal mix. I actually put together a demo for an upcoming Toontrack product which has some Mural and Albion 1 in it, but I was having trouble making some parts cut. Might have to swap some parts out with ONE if it's out in time hehe!




Ian Dorsch said:


> Pretty sure I am going to overuse the crap out of those string runs.


Amen brother...


----------



## careyford

Spitfire, is it going to replace the legacy library or be separate? Since they do sound dramatically different.


----------



## Zhao Shen

careyford said:


> Spitfire, is it going to replace the legacy library or be separate? Since they do sound dramatically different.


It's replacing the other - they kept a few legacy patches in the new Albion ONE, but the old Albion library isn't for sale anymore.


----------



## amsams

So if we prefer the quieter side of the original Albion, are we to assume that those will be lost with the upgrade to ONE? If I don't constantly use the bombastic, in-your-face, big Epic stuff it would seem that for the traditional orchestra an upgrade isn't needed. (I get that there are advantages to the other content that comes with ONE, but I like the moody, muted character of the original strings, brass and woods.) Spitfire team, can you confirm that this won't be lost in the upgrade? Or can I keep the original Albion alongside Albion ONE?


----------



## Vastman

They are 2 separate products... You will have both...

What ZS ment is that SF is no longer selling A1


----------



## Chris Porter

amsams said:


> So if we prefer the quieter side of the original Albion, are we to assume that those will be lost with the upgrade to ONE? If I don't constantly use the bombastic, in-your-face, big Epic stuff it would seem that for the traditional orchestra an upgrade isn't needed. (I get that there are advantages to the other content that comes with ONE, but I like the moody, muted character of the original strings, brass and woods.) Spitfire team, can you confirm that this won't be lost in the upgrade? Or can I keep the original Albion alongside Albion ONE?



Just don't delete your original Albion Legacy. They'll both live in their own separate spots in your Kontakt library


----------



## amsams

awesome. thanks guys.


----------



## Spitfire Team

We can confirm this, *and for those who missed our final legacy promo several resellers have very limited stock of the legacy Albion at the fire-sale price:*

Sweetwater
Time & Space
Crypton
Best Service

They will be clearing this stock of licenses before our release of ONE and will not be able to sell 'legacy' thereafter. *You'll be able to x-grade to ONE for £149 with purchases made at these resellers too.*

The demo Paul did was played very bombastically, we will be sure to show you the darker talents of the very dynamic 'ONE' soon not to mention the enormous selection of next-gen eDNA, Darwin & Brunel elements that are sure to delight!


----------



## Chris Porter

I just took a closer look at the Brunel Loops in ONE. I'm really looking forward to hearing this one :D

Tuba and Scratch DJ - 12ths - ff 
Tuba and Scratch DJ - 12ths - p 
Tuba and Scratch DJ - 16ths - ff 
Tuba and Scratch DJ - 16ths - p 
Tuba and Scratch DJ - 8ths - ff 
Tuba and Scratch DJ - 8ths - p


----------



## zacnelson

Chris Porter said:


> I just took a closer look at the Brunel Loops in ONE. I'm really looking forward to hearing this one :D



I have always loved the Brunel loops in the original Albion, they find their way into all sorts of compositions!


----------



## Zhao Shen

Chris Porter said:


> I just took a closer look at the Brunel Loops in ONE. I'm really looking forward to hearing this one :D
> 
> Tuba and Scratch DJ - 12ths - ff
> Tuba and Scratch DJ - 12ths - p
> Tuba and Scratch DJ - 16ths - ff
> Tuba and Scratch DJ - 16ths - p
> Tuba and Scratch DJ - 8ths - ff
> Tuba and Scratch DJ - 8ths - p


._. YES PLEASE


----------



## CHIgirl

After watching this new beta walk-thru I have one burning question. Is there strings legato? All the other sections look like they have it. Perhaps it's in the individual patches? Also curious if strings trills are included. If ONE has those two articulations I am ALL IN!


----------



## Zhao Shen

CHIgirl said:


> After watching this new beta walk-thru I have one burning question. Is there strings legato? All the other sections look like they have it. Perhaps it's in the individual patches? Also curious if strings trills are included. If ONE has those two articulations I am ALL IN!


From the Albion ONE page:
"STRING LEGATO: 

Mid Strings V1/V2/VA 
Hi Strings V1/V2 Octaves 
Lo Strings VC/CB Octaves 
Strings V1/V2/VC Octaves"

Love how they added the Mid Strings. Anyway, I don't think trills are included. I suppose they're a fairly specific tool to include in a broad strokes library like Albion - I was very pleasantly surprised they decided to add even col legno, but I suppose if they're enhancing the "epic" side of Albion, you can't go without them


----------



## procreative

Zhao Shen said:


> From the Albion ONE page:
> "STRING LEGATO:
> 
> Mid Strings V1/V2/VA
> Hi Strings V1/V2 Octaves
> Lo Strings VC/CB Octaves
> Strings V1/V2/VC Octaves"
> 
> Love how they added the Mid Strings. Anyway, I don't think trills are included. I suppose they're a fairly specific tool to include in a broad strokes library like Albion - I was very pleasantly surprised they decided to add even col legno, but I suppose if they're enhancing the "epic" side of Albion, you can't go without them



I would say Trills and Tremolos are more bread and butter than Col Legno but these always seem to make it into even their most basic libraries.


----------



## amsams

Spitfire Team said:


> We can confirm this, *and for those who missed our final legacy promo several resellers have very limited stock of the legacy Albion at the fire-sale price:*
> 
> Sweetwater
> Time & Space
> Crypton
> Best Service
> 
> They will be clearing this stock of licenses before our release of ONE and will not be able to sell 'legacy' thereafter. *You'll be able to x-grade to ONE for £149 with purchases made at these resellers too.*
> 
> The demo Paul did was played very bombastically, we will be sure to show you the darker talents of the very dynamic 'ONE' soon not to mention the enormous selection of next-gen eDNA, Darwin & Brunel elements that are sure to delight!



Thanks for confirming. I tend to prefer composing on the subtler-side of the register. And while rip-roaring passages have there place in epic orchestral for sure, I feel that one of the hallmarks of Spitfire has been its confident, yet measured and soft character. I'd be pleased if Albion ONE could handle both bombast and the softer-side of things. That may be asking too much. Either way, I could see this as a great addition to complement the original Albion and give it more bite. 

Also eager to hear the legatos.


----------



## Zhao Shen

procreative said:


> I would say Trills and Tremolos are more bread and butter than Col Legno but these always seem to make it into even their most basic libraries.


Indeed, that's why I was pleasantly surprised. And Albion ONE includes trems!


----------



## jononotbono

I have just Pre-Ordered Albion One. It's exciting to be a part of something from the very beginning. This Winter is going to be incredible fun learning how to use it!


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hello all,

Andy B has just sent us some very quick legato beta sneak peeks... They made us very excited so we thought we'd share!









More news soon!

*To pre-order go HERE.*


----------



## ysnyvz

woah...


----------



## prodigalson




----------



## TintoL

Wowww..... I am speechless... It sounds just amazing....
The strings are unique....


----------



## jononotbono

Mind Blowingly Good! The release date (whenever it may be) can't come soon enough!


----------



## toddkedwards

I just finished watching the Albion One video and everything seems to be an improvement on the original Albion I. I just made my pre-order and cannot wait to get my hands on this! It really does seem like Spitfire made this product to be everything you really need to get started scoring, a all in one box solution.

Any season professionals agree or disagree with this statement? 

Do you think the new Albion One could be just that? I know it's a little early to tell, since we have not heard everything it can do.


----------



## Reaktor

Sounds amazing indeed! I was actually quite skeptic if upgrade would really provided anything impressive enough to my toolset. Brasses sounded nice on sneakpeek, but I already had that pretty much covered with other libraries. 

What I lack is a "vibrant & old-schoolish" strings. I'v had enough of same old "nice staccatos and aggressive legatos for action scenes"-stuff. This is definitely what I was looking for! Finally something to work out that "Lawrence Of Arabia" sound!


----------



## Bulb

Wow, those legato samples sound amazing, seems like they are very quick and responsive given that I have heard that Andy B plays everything in live.

Are the legatos Octave only or are there any unison legatos?


----------



## tack

Sounds fantastic. The first demo reminded me of this 



I only wish legatos sounded this good across all of BML. If there's some new scripting secret sauce here, any chance of seeing that get rolled out throughout the BML line?


----------



## esencia

I cannot wait for final release!! .. For me.. it sounds more big.. more powerful than the legacy version..


----------



## kunst91

Given its breadth, I wonder if the new Albion will cause some people to ditch their larger orchestral template in favor of an all-Albion approach.


----------



## Zhao Shen

Interesting. The tone is gorgeous as usual, but the characteristic Albion gap legato problem persists (legato transitions feel like the section is pausing and then playing the next note). I'll look forward to seeing how the final product sounds! Low brass was massive


----------



## The Darris

Legatos sound great. I'm looking forward to that V1V2Vlc octaves instruments. 

Now, what is the orchestral section sizes????


----------



## brett

As I mentioned several pages above I'm hoping for low dynamic range demos for the strings - both legato and non-legato - so we can hear those transitions properly. Especially for non-legatos with chord writing (without any held notes!)


----------



## zacnelson

Zhao Shen said:


> Interesting. The tone is gorgeous as usual, but the characteristic Albion gap legato problem persists (legato transitions feel like the section is pausing and then playing the next note). I'll look forward to seeing how the final product sounds! Low brass was massive


I am always concerned about this. In your opinion, do other libraries have this issue as well? I have struggled with the pause when I use various string products, including Adagietto and Hollywood Strings (as well as Spitfire Sable).


----------



## tack

zacnelson said:


> I am always concerned about this. In your opinion, do other libraries have this issue as well?


In my opinion, Mural's violas stand out in this regard:


Compared to that, I think the Albion ONE legatos sound quite good.


----------



## espen

tack said:


> In my opinion, Mural's violas stand out in this regard:
> 
> 
> Compared to that, I think the Albion ONE legatos sound quite good.




Try doing the transitions without vibrato.


----------



## tack

espen said:


> Try doing the transitions without vibrato.


That's certainly much better. Generally I prefer the tone with vibrato on so I'll probably continue to use longs with vib, but it's good to know if the situation calls for nonvib the legato patch is usable. Thanks.

But I guess I've veered this thread off course. If someone wants to follow up let's move to Sample Talk.

I only mentioned the BML violas because I thought Albion ONE sounded much better.


----------



## Jdiggity1

toddkedwards said:


> It really does seem like Spitfire made this product to be everything you really need to get started scoring, a all in one box solution.



That depends on how much flexibility you need to 'get started'.
When I got started, I didn't want to be limited to ensemble patches. But I guess that's not of concern to everybody.
If the library semi-orchestrates for you, then I'm sure many will love it.


----------



## Zhao Shen

zacnelson said:


> I am always concerned about this. In your opinion, do other libraries have this issue as well? I have struggled with the pause when I use various string products, including Adagietto and Hollywood Strings (as well as Spitfire Sable).



I think sampling is getting to the point where there's very little that can't be done. LASS has gorgeous legatos. So do many other string libraries - which is why I'm failing to see how Spitfire is overlooking this. Other libraries may have a delay in transition, but that can always be sorted out with MIDI tweaking. Maybe it is a stylistic issue, but I think it can be said that when composers want legato samples, they want smooth transitions.

I don't want this to seem like I'm bashing Spitfire. I love their products and will very likely be getting Albion ONE, but I just find their legato sampling technique interesting. Is the gap intentional, or no? And if it isn't (or even if it is), why is it there? I suppose it's still beta, but it's getting awfully close to release date, and Albion ONE still suffers from the gap legato. Granted, it sounds much better than the old Albion does right now, but I was expecting miles of progress from a complete resampling. Perhaps my expectations were set a bit high


----------



## zacnelson

It's frustrating to have to layer legato patches with other sustain or shorts patches in order to get around this problem. I have had to do this with various string products, I'm not specifically picking on Spitfire any more than the others. I find the problem is far worse when there are multiple string parts all changing notes at the same time, the sucking effect becomes so pronounced.


----------



## Saxer

a whole string section doing a bow change together has a real gap between notes. this is normal. they suck and it sounds great  
but especially on fingered legato they don't change bow direction.

i think it's the general legato problem of wet libraries: the room that builds up during the first note is cut by the second one. in 'nature' the reverb of the first note would bleed into the following note for a while. cutting the reverb of the previous note is a normal behaviour of monophonic samples. lass and vsl doesn't have that problem because they are dry. on the other hand they don't have the depth of air. you can mask the sucking with an additional reverb and using more of the close mikes.
cinematic strings avoid this problem by having a longer release time. it sounds good on slow melodies but behave like a keyboard pad when playing faster: everything gets washy.
i think spitfire is doing a great job. you just can't beat physics. maybe we should try to stack dry mic legato instruments with sustain room mics of the same instrument.


----------



## CHIgirl

Judging by these demos are all legatos recorded in octaves only?


----------



## Guy Rowland

As someone on longstanding-borderline-notorious record of hearing issues with ambient legato, these betas sound really good to me.


----------



## Symfoniq

Guy Rowland said:


> As someone on longstanding-borderline-notorious record of hearing issues with ambient legato, these betas sound really good to me.



Agreed. I find the legato in Albion I almost unusable, but these demos sound pretty good.


----------



## reddognoyz

So yea... I listened to the legato demo's and got out my cc. trigger impulsively pulled.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Totally agree with Saxer here - given the inherent challenges of a lib with a lot of ambience, those legatos are about as good as anything I've heard.


----------



## toddkedwards

Jdiggity1 said:


> That depends on how much flexibility you need to 'get started'.
> When I got started, I didn't want to be limited to ensemble patches. But I guess that's not of concern to everybody.
> If the library semi-orchestrates for you, then I'm sure many will love it.


Thanks for your response. I am new to all of this. I tend to agree with you about being limited with just ensemble patches. I guess we just need to start somewhere! 

Todd


----------



## tack

toddkedwards said:


> I guess we just need to start somewhere!


I think it depends on your goal. I've heard brilliant mockups with Albion -- and for that reason it was the first library I ever bought -- but ultimately I didn't end up using it much, because my goals didn't align to it well.

I'm just a hobbyist, but Albion actually made me realize my main goal was less about making music and more about getting a better (informal) education in orchestration and the orchestral palette, which I was (and am) really enamored with. Ensemble patches are harder to work with when you want to experiment with how sections blend together to make textures.

On the other hand, if your primary goal is to make excellent sounding music, Albion is clearly a fantastic choice.


----------



## Zhao Shen

Hmm. After a day's break and a second listen, the legato sounds actually pretty good! I retract my original statement. Glad that Albion legato is actually going to be useful after ONE comes out!


----------



## toddkedwards

tack said:


> I think it depends on your goal. I've heard brilliant mockups with Albion -- and for that reason it was the first library I ever bought -- but ultimately I didn't end up using it much, because my goals didn't align to it well.
> 
> I'm just a hobbyist, but Albion actually made me realize my main goal was less about making music and more about getting a better (informal) education in orchestration and the orchestral palette, which I was (and am) really enamored with. Ensemble patches are harder to work with when you want to experiment with how sections blend together to make textures.
> 
> On the other hand, if your primary goal is to make excellent sounding music, Albion is clearly a fantastic choice.


I am still new to orchestration myself and see your point. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## thesteelydane

That grace note in the violin-cello example is impressive! Pre-orderded! I wish Albion Loegria could do that. The high strings are unusable to me as they are now, some transitions work, some don't. I hope this secret legato sauce drips down through the range.


----------



## procreative

Always bare in mind its a demo by Andy Blaney, I reckon he could make a demo using a washboard sound like orchestral magic, a master craftsman at his best. 

The demos do sound good, but how much is down to great writing and expert midi massaging?


----------



## EvilDragon

What if I told you there was no "expert MIDI massaging", but rather playing it live?


----------



## procreative

Then I would say impressive. Obviously in this example its easier to believe as its bare solo lines, I was tempering it as everything Mr Blaney does demos for always impresses.

Just making the point that a good composition more than makes up for sample limitations as the ear gets distracted by the piece. Similar to how a great guitarist can take a cheap far east copy and get great sounds out of it!

What would have been truly great for Albion ONE (for me) would be unison patches that were actually recorded in situ in the room as opposed to mixed into one set of samples. The natural reverberation in sympathy caused by the sound bodies reacting to each other, a bit like how a snare drum picks up the other drums in the kit and vibrates.


----------



## Resoded

Really looking forward to this! Have written a couple of tracks recently that would have needed those strings. Could an october release be possible, have anyone heard any release dates mentioned?


----------



## prodigalson

procreative said:


> Then I would say impressive. Obviously in this example its easier to believe as its bare solo lines, I was tempering it as everything Mr Blaney does demos for always impresses.
> 
> Just making the point that a good composition more than makes up for sample limitations as the ear gets distracted by the piece. Similar to how a great guitarist can take a cheap far east copy and get great sounds out of it!
> 
> What would have been truly great for Albion ONE (for me) would be unison patches that were actually recorded in situ in the room as opposed to mixed into one set of samples. The natural reverberation in sympathy caused by the sound bodies reacting to each other, a bit like how a snare drum picks up the other drums in the kit and vibrates.



Maybe I'm wrong but I understood that many of the patches WERE recorded in situ in the room. e.g. wasn't the V1/V2/VC legato recorded that way? As well as the Hi Brass, Mid Brass and "arranged" winds etc. If I remember correctly the original 8ve longs in legacy albion were recorded together...


----------



## Chris Porter

It's been my understanding that Albion has never patched together separate recordings to form ensembles or 8ves, etc. They've always been recorded together for as authentic a sound as possible.


----------



## procreative

I hop you are right, perhaps we could get an official confirmation? I know the sections in nearly all libraries are recorded in correct seating, but not sure at the same time?


----------



## Bulb

Resoded said:


> Really looking forward to this! Have written a couple of tracks recently that would have needed those strings. Could an october release be possible, have anyone heard any release dates mentioned?


I'm waiting impatiently for ONE as well so that hopefully I can download it before I head out on tour haha. Supposedly pre-orders should start to be fulfilled in the latter part of October, but they have been a bit cryptic about the exact timing of the release.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Chris Porter said:


> It's been my understanding that Albion has never patched together separate recordings to form ensembles or 8ves, etc. They've always been recorded together for as authentic a sound as possible.



Pretty sure this is the case.


----------



## prodigalson

From the website, 

"The orchestra is presented in carefully orchestrated sections, sometimes in unison across the entire orchestral range sometimes in high low and middle sections".

A little vague, but I personally infer from this that they use the term "orchestrated" traditionally and not digitally.


----------



## Phantasmal

God dammit. R.I.P Wallet


----------



## procreative

Well I asked support about if the unisons were recorded in situ separately and mixed together or recorded together live and the answer was: 

"I'm afraid I've been told that I cannot divulge that kind of information"

Before anyone gets defensive, I will state for the record I own all the Albions, 2 EVO Grids, Sable and Percussion so I have no axe to grind as I do genuinely love their stuff! I just wanted clarification.

For instance I have Vivace and when you mute sections you can hear the bleed from other sections.

There is a big difference with an ambient library, think about it… a unison recording has one ambience for everything and the natural reverberance created by the instruments themselves picking up each others sound. A mixed unison has the ambience multiplied/stacked.

Its not a deal breaker, but I don't know why its a secret… from their answer I would guess its mixed into a unison.


----------



## thesteelydane

procreative said:


> Well I asked support about if the unisons were recorded in situ separately and mixed together or recorded together live and the answer was:
> 
> "I'm afraid I've been told that I cannot divulge that kind of information"
> 
> Before anyone gets defensive, I will state for the record I own all the Albions, 2 EVO Grids, Sable and Percussion so I have no axe to grind as I do genuinely love their stuff! I just wanted clarification.
> 
> For instance I have Vivace and when you mute sections you can hear the bleed from other sections.
> 
> There is a big difference with an ambient library, think about it… a unison recording has one ambience for everything and the natural reverberance created by the instruments themselves picking up each others sound. A mixed unison has the ambience multiplied/stacked.
> 
> Its not a deal breaker, but I don't know why its a secret… from their answer I would guess its mixed into a unison.



I know exactly what you mean, and I have been wondering the same thing, but I have to say that regardless of how they made it, that violins-cello patch sounds good enough to fool me, and I worked 10 years in a professional orchestra, so I like to believe that I know what the real thing sounds like.


----------



## Zhao Shen

procreative said:


> Well I asked support about if the unisons were recorded in situ separately and mixed together or recorded together live and the answer was:
> 
> "I'm afraid I've been told that I cannot divulge that kind of information"
> 
> Before anyone gets defensive, I will state for the record I own all the Albions, 2 EVO Grids, Sable and Percussion so I have no axe to grind as I do genuinely love their stuff! I just wanted clarification.
> 
> For instance I have Vivace and when you mute sections you can hear the bleed from other sections.
> 
> There is a big difference with an ambient library, think about it… a unison recording has one ambience for everything and the natural reverberance created by the instruments themselves picking up each others sound. A mixed unison has the ambience multiplied/stacked.
> 
> Its not a deal breaker, but I don't know why its a secret… from their answer I would guess its mixed into a unison.


That's pretty odd


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi Procreative,

Our service desk are not equipped to deal with technical enquiries about how we record content to make our libraries. As you may have seen, all emails you receive from the service desk have a non disclosure clause as well so its disappointing to see you copy and paste verbatim here a privileged communication.

Our service staff are not our PR or marketing department and it is distressing to them for their words to be quoted publicly in this way and presented as the official company line.

We simply do not give out some technical information on how we create our libraries as we have been copied many times in the past and so we reserve the right to keep some things to ourselves.

We have spent over 4 weeks in total in Air recently and use a variety of techniques to create our libraries.

All the best,

Paul


----------



## Chris Porter

I've officially pre-ordered ONE. Bring it, Spitfire. I'm ready


----------



## erica-grace

Spitfire Team said:


> Our service staff are not our PR or marketing department and it is distressing to them for their words to be quoted publicly in this way and presented as the official company line.



So when the people you hire as your representatives speak, that is not the official company line?

I admit that posting a private conversation is maybe going a bit too far, but telling people that your representatives do not officially represent you is strange.

As is the refusal to answer the question, which speaks to the sections not being recorded together.


----------



## stonzthro

This is really not that big of a deal. 

Does it sound good to you? Then buy it. 
Are you worried you will waste your money and your clients will ask how your string samples were recorded? Then don't buy it - there are plenty of products out there. 
I'm also a string player of 25 years and it sounds great to me.


----------



## prodigalson

Ha, I dunno. Service desk employee says he/she can't say, Paul says he won't say...

...seems to me that the service desk employee was actually presenting the company line. 

I take from his answer that probably some patches were recorded together and some weren't and obviously he doesn't want to go into details about which were or weren't. 

Also agree, though, that this is much ado about nothing. That V1/V2/VC patch sounds pretty great and I'll use it regardless of whether it was actually recorded that way.


----------



## Bulb

I think perhaps the issue is getting a little blown out of proportion.

Ultimately if it's difficult to definitively tell how it was recorded, then by definition, it can't be THAT much of an issue. Echoing what Stonzthro said, if you like the sound and features, then get it. I don't think that realistically the sticking point on whether the library should/should not be purchased happens to fall on the exact manner and techniques in which the samples happened to have been captured.

Additionally I don't think that it's unreasonable that the service staff are only equipped to deal with customer service. If they were, there would be no need for specialized PR and Marketing departments haha.


----------



## procreative

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi Procreative,
> 
> Our service desk are not equipped to deal with technical enquiries about how we record content to make our libraries. As you may have seen, all emails you receive from the service desk have a non disclosure clause as well so its disappointing to see you copy and paste verbatim here a privileged communication.
> 
> Our service staff are not our PR or marketing department and it is distressing to them for their words to be quoted publicly in this way and presented as the official company line.
> 
> We simply do not give out some technical information on how we create our libraries as we have been copied many times in the past and so we reserve the right to keep some things to ourselves.
> 
> We have spent over 4 weeks in total in Air recently and use a variety of techniques to create our libraries.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Paul



For not reading the non-disclosure part properly, I apologise as I did not regard a we cannot comment answer as disclosing anything. And my posting the comment was not intended to shame or force a statement. I guess I was frustrated I could not get a definitive answer when others here seemed to believe these are recorded as ensembles.

I still say its odd this cannot be cleared up, its not some secret technique after all. Sonokinetic and ProjectSam have both released titles with genuine ensembles.

Its not a deal breaker, I just don't know why there is no definitive answer.

I've been a customer long enough to remember getting email replies form Paul or Christian directly, so any answers were the official company line back then!

To others who say like it or don't buy it, thats not really an answer. Its like a library that has 16 violins, but really its the same player using many round robins stacked rather than 16 players.


----------



## Lassi Tani

Did I understand it correctly that the crossgrade for 149 pounds lasts for whole October?


----------



## playz123

sekkosiki said:


> Did I understand it correctly that the crossgrade for 149 pounds lasts for whole October?


Correct. 31 pages ago  and on the Spitfire site, you'll see "*For the month of October existing volume 1 or ‘legacy’ owners will be able to cross-grade to the new Albion ONE for a mere £149. This will then rise to £199 thereafter. Albion ONE will be downloadable by the end of October" *


----------



## Lassi Tani

playz123 said:


> Correct. 31 pages ago  and on the Spitfire site, you'll see "*For the month of October existing volume 1 or ‘legacy’ owners will be able to cross-grade to the new Albion ONE for a mere £149. This will then rise to £199 thereafter. Albion ONE will be downloadable by the end of October" *



Thanks , I wasn't sure about the meaning of "for the month of October". So, the preorders could arrive before the end of the October, and I could hear the reviews, and order on the last day of October.


----------



## TeamLeader

I also am one who could care less how the SA team recorded it. They have proven to me in all the libs of theirs that I have purchased, that they are pushing the envelope in giving me tools that enable me to work soooooo much faster just because of the tone. (those glorious Air Lyndhurst mic selections). For me, I can basically just write, and not worry about mixing unless combining with other vendors libs, as they pretty much mix themselves. 

And we shouldn't forget that they have access to the amazing Jake Jackson, who for my ears, clearly has a handle on how to do incredible stems and stereo mixes of samples.


----------



## thesteelydane

sekkosiki said:


> Thanks , I wasn't sure about the meaning of "for the month of October". So, the preorders could arrive before the end of the October, and I could hear the reviews, and order on the last day of October.



They also said this on page 19 of this thread: "We will keep the x-grade to £149 for the month of October as pre-order + we will make sure that you can get this deal for two weeks past the actual product release for those who wish to wait check out our detailed walk and playthroughs which traditionally come out on product release day. Thereafter it will rise to £199."


----------



## procreative

TeamLeader said:


> I also am one who could care less how the SA team recorded it. They have proven to me in all the libs of theirs that I have purchased, that they are pushing the envelope in giving me tools that enable me to work soooooo much faster just because of the tone.



Each to their own, but its fair to ask how the unison patches were recorded, just as to ask what the section sizes are. Both of these bits of info should be available before purchase, I am not suggesting the product is still not great or worth buying and am equally excited by the improvements.

Whether they are important to everyone is irrelevant, if they are not to you (or others) great, but that does not answer my question. I still cannot fathom why asking it risks giving away any trade secrets or scripting tricks though.

Anyway I don't want to start another war over a simple question/statement so this is the last I will say on this subject.


----------



## playz123

sekkosiki said:


> Thanks , I wasn't sure about the meaning of "for the month of October". So, the preorders could arrive before the end of the October, and I could hear the reviews, and order on the last day of October.


Yes, they also said they'd keep the offer open for two weeks _after_ the release as well, so if there is a delay in the release, you should still have a chance to order for a bit longer after it's out and the early purchasers report in. Spitfire is really good about giving people ample opportunity to purchase before putting the price up. On the other hand, it is fun though (if one is going to buy) to participate in the early discussions here when a new library is released. I suspect, if everything matches previous releases, there will be tons of kudos...as well as some nit picking!  Stay tuned!

EDIT: Ah, just noticed thesteelydane provided you with similar info above.


----------



## The Darris

Spitfire Team said:


> We simply do not give out some technical information on how we create our libraries as we have been copied many times in the past and so we reserve the right to keep some things to ourselves.
> 
> We have spent over 4 weeks in total in Air recently and use a variety of techniques to create our libraries.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Paul



Is this why you haven't published the orchestral section sizes yet? I will totally understand if that is the case, if not, I would still love to know that information. 

-C


----------



## Virtuoso

I'm very pleased to see that Spitfire are one of the named partners for NI's new NKS format. Will Albion One be the first release to take advantage of this format and will it be supported from release?

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/keyboards/komplete-kontrol-s-series/nks/


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

Something has just arrived in my inbox


----------



## Chris Porter

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Something has just arrived in my inbox



What!? Already!? I didn't get anything yet, but I just pre-ordered today.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi

It's arrived!!! :D


----------



## Chris Hurst

Mine too...


----------



## Chris Porter

Still nothing here yet. I can't wait to hear your impressions. Hopefully mine will arrive shortly. Really psyched about playing around with it this weekend.


----------



## DHousden

Downloading as we speak!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ysnyvz

I haven't ordered yet, waiting for full walkthrough. According to its page, library size is doubled (26 vs 53 gb) which is impressive


----------



## DHousden

Yup, it's 40GB for the orchestral content alone


----------



## toddkedwards

Just received my email and I pre-ordered on Oct. 10th.


----------



## Saxer

download time: 8 hours for the orchestra section... and that's one of four. need a faster connection...


----------



## gbar

DHousden said:


> Yup, it's 40GB for the orchestral content alone




Jesus. I may have to skip this one or do surgery to my PC. It doesn't help that I am considering switching DAWs now as I have had just about enough of Sonar.


----------



## jononotbono

And to my delight, I check my E-Mails and Albion One is ready for me to download! Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## tack

Am very eager to hear feedback from you early downloaders. Maybe we should take it to Sample Talk though, so nobody feels the need to censor themselves out of respect to the Commercial Announcements section?


----------



## DHousden

Saxer said:


> download time: 8 hours for the orchestra section... and that's one of four. need a faster connection...


Pffft 8 hours?! That's nothing!


----------



## Chris Hurst

Mine's downloaded...can't wait to get into it!


----------



## Chris Porter

tack said:


> Am very eager to hear feedback from you early downloaders. Maybe we should take it to Sample Talk though, so nobody feels the need to censor themselves out of respect to the Commercial Announcements section?



I just started a new thread for Albion One impressions in Sample Talk. Looking forward to hearing from everyone.


----------



## Resoded

Got mine aswell now. 40 gigs for the orchestra! Anyone know what the size is for the other 3 parts? I need to do some cleaning on my SSD...


----------



## Chris Porter

Awesome! Just got my links. I'm going to start the downloads now so they're ready for me in the morning (it's already 10:30 PM here).


----------



## Andrew Goodwin

Downloading now! Can't wait to fire this up!


----------



## thesteelydane

yeah 8 hours is really nothing. Try living in Vietnam, right now I'm at 40 days! It will speed up a lot after midnight though, so hopefully I can get it down in a couple of days.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi guys,

Please remember we also do a very reasonably priced "bespoke" drive service.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bespoke-drive-service.html

Best wishes.


----------



## thesteelydane

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please remember we also do a very reasonably priced "bespoke" drive service.
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bespoke-drive-service.html
> 
> Best wishes.



Believe me, I would use that if I didn't live in one of the most corrupt countries on the planet. A hard drive in the mail will for sure get stolen along the way, and if by some miracle it doesn't, the postal service will make up some absurd "fee" that I have to pay to get the package, because I'm a foreginer and therefore it's considered ok to try and rip me off. Or even worse, it will have to pass through the censorship department, so they can be sure it isn't anti government propaganda, and that will take 3-6 months. You honestly have no idea how easy life is in a developed country until you've tried to a live here. Luckily they all go to bed early, so I have 5 hours of decent download speed between midnight and 5 am. Can't wait (but I have to)!


----------



## ClefferNotes

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please remember we also do a very reasonably priced "bespoke" drive service.
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bespoke-drive-service.html
> 
> Best wishes.


Please also remember that you create some of the most beautiful libraries as well. Cannot wait to get Albion One when my wallet allows me to do so!


----------



## ysnyvz

Just finished watching full walkthrough. Playable runs and modeled sordino were nice surprises. Big improvement compared to legacy version


----------



## Spitfire Team

*EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO WRITE MODERN EPIC MUSIC IN ONE BOX...
RELEASED AND READY TO DOWNLOAD
AVAILABLE TO NEW USERS TODAY FOR £319
EXISTING OWNERS OF ALBION 'LEGACY' GET IT FOR £149
(APPROX $229, OFFER MUST END 1st NOVEMBER 2015)

FOR MORE INFO AND TO PURCHASE GO HERE*










If you own Albion ‘Legacy’ already, make sure you don't miss this one off opportunity to get this totally new set of tools rebuilt from the ground up at an incredible discount.

As an owner of Albion ‘Legacy' you'll either be one of many A-List composers using it to sketch epic and emotional ideas, or one of a host of power-users who need to create awesome sounding blockbuster masters quickly to meet with modern scheduling demands. You may be someone who has used Albion to break into orchestral writing for TV, Film and AAA games, or someone who hasn't had that much theoretical knowledge in orchestral techniques and wants something that simply springs out of the box, plays with ease and just sounds phenomenal. Or indeed you may be one of the coterie of successful producers who have used Albion to inject a bit of British belligerence onto a hit stadium track.

We thank you for you support. *welcome to the next chapter...*




*Features*




A 109 piece orchestra featuring top flight London session-meisters, recorded via the finest microphones and pre-amps to tape at Air Studios. 
- Hi, Low, Mid and Ensemble Sections
- All new extended and enhanced articulation list
- Highly usable, expertly implemented 'true' legato
- All new control of strings vibrato
- 4 mic positions to adjust scale and perspective to your liking
- Massive string 'runs' selection
- 'Ostinatum' rhythmic phrase builder
- Classic aleatoric effects and techniques





No epic track should be complete without a thunderous gathering of some of the largest drums in London from hi stick ensembles to low taikos and toms, to an epic cymbal ensemble, garden furniture and plastic trash cans, with some blockbuster style hyped percussion thrown in for good measure.






100s of unique, organic and electronically warped loops from some extraordinary new recordings made on a dry stage to give your arrangements pace and a cool kinetic energy. Designed to be sculpted into your tracks with the unique crossfadable dynamics and switchable 8th, 16th and 12th style meters.





A huge library of inspiring cinematic, widescreen and dynamic pads, drones, atmospheres, effects and tools morphed and warped from this original orchestral material. Both the steam synth and Brunel Loops are presented in the much lauded eDNA engine.






*BUY TODAY FOR £319
CROSSGRADE FROM ALBION 'LEGACY' FOR £149 
(APPROX $229 OFFER MUST END 1st NOVEMBER 2015)

FOR MORE INFO AND TO PURCHASE GO HERE*


----------



## DHousden

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please remember we also do a very reasonably priced "bespoke" drive service.
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bespoke-drive-service.html
> 
> Best wishes.


That really is incredibly reasonable. I'll wait out the download on this occasion as I'm already a few hours in, but I'll certainly bear it in mind for future purchases.


----------



## jononotbono

Wow. This library has huge possibilities. The electronic stuff is great as well as the Orchestra!


----------



## Patrick

DHousden said:


> That really is incredibly reasonable. I'll wait out the download on this occasion as I'm already a few hours in, but I'll certainly bear it in mind for future purchases.



I used the "bespoke" drive service for my purchase of mural and it worked like a charm. Swift delivery from the UK to Germany (I think it arrived within 2 days).


----------



## Andy_Allen

Very sad that this is likely to retire my old Albion. Stoked to be using the new one though, at a quite reasonable upgrade price, considering.

--Andy


----------



## Tatu

Watching walkthrough and ordered my crossgrade. 

EDIT: Aaaand.. downloading.


----------



## Zhao Shen

Damn you Spitfire. My wallet will never forgive you guys for this


----------



## geronimo

I thought this would be available in late October / early November, but not right away. This is a great surprise .


----------



## Lassi Tani

Went through the walkthroughs and I'm very impressed by the electronic stuff! Steam band on eDNA looks just what I would need. Of course the orchestral is great too, loving the sound of the legatos. I thought I would save money for sample libraries' Christmas sales, but this is just too good to pass :D


----------



## Polarity

So it's already released?
After all the supposed half of october release became true! :D
I will wait after download servers have cool down, maybe at the end of the month, to get it.
I've watched all four new walkthroughs and Albion One sound excellent (if not amazing in something) to me.
Quite impressed by the Air's tone of the orchestral instruments.


----------



## dannymc

i'd nearly buy this for the updated stephenson's steam band alone, mind blowing walk thru.


----------



## Parsifal666

Really sorry if this is a dumb question, but will I be able to just download Albion 1 "on top of" Albion? I have the original, but I'm wondering if there's overlap, as in: is this a whole other, 50 GB+ download to fit onto my computer along with the original Albion? Or just added content on top of the original stuff. Worried about space.


----------



## Parsifal666

I just tried to preorder, but I got a "web page cannot be found" after I entered my credit card.


----------



## Andy_Allen

It's a completely new product that covers the same territory. It could perhaps be installed "instead of" the previous Albion, as long as you don't have old projects that use the legacy Albion that you might need to recall.

I think that Spitfire's servers might be running a little hot right now - my download is unusually slow.


----------



## germancomponist

When I look to the price what this library costs i am astonished!
What a goooood sound and so many stuff!
WOW!
Congratulations, Spitfire!


----------



## Chris Porter

I was able to play around with ONE this morning for about an hour before going to work. I'm floored! It sounds so good. I'm sure the manual was in the download, but I wanted to read through it today while I'm at work. However, the link to the manual on the page isn't working, and I can't access it through the download manager either. Spitfire, is there a way you can upload the manual to the page?


----------



## germancomponist

Chris Porter said:


> ... but I wanted to read through it today while I'm at work.


Huh, what is your daily Job?


----------



## Chris Porter

germancomponist said:


> Huh, what is your daily Job?



Unfortunately, I don't compose full time (Someday, maybe - I'm working on it!). I've been teaching elementary and junior high school English in Japan for over four years. Luckily, I often have some down time between classes so I can usually get some reading in


----------



## Parsifal666

Andy_Allen said:


> It's a completely new product that covers the same territory. It could perhaps be installed "instead of" the previous Albion, as long as you don't have old projects that use the legacy Albion that you might need to recall.
> 
> I think that Spitfire's servers might be running a little hot right now - my download is unusually slow.



Hmm, I just ordered the original Albion this morning so I could get the upgrade. I'm worried now about the size, being that I is a whole new of downloads. Being that I recently bought both III and IV, and haven't even started checking out the original Albion, I might just sit out this upgrade for now. I should mention that I also have all the East West bundles, Komplete Ultimate....Zebras. I might be all set for awhile now, my SSD drive is practically full anyway. Might be time better spent learning as best I can how to use the tools I already have.


----------



## Parsifal666

Andy_Allen said:


> It's a completely new product that covers the same territory. It could perhaps be installed "instead of" the previous Albion, as long as you don't have old projects that use the legacy Albion that you might need to recall.
> 
> I think that Spitfire's servers might be running a little hot right now - my download is unusually slow.



Hi Andy, I'm an Andy too .

So...in reality if I just took my newly purchased Albion off my computer and replaced it with the Albion 1 crossgrade completely (being that I've never actually used the original or even messed with it yet), then I would most certainly have my money's worth, and not be missing anything?

If anyone has an opinion on this, it would really help me decide and I'd be very grateful!


----------



## zacnelson

Parsifal666 said:


> Hi Andy, I'm an Andy too .
> 
> So...in reality if I just took my newly purchased Albion off my computer and replaced it with the Albion 1 crossgrade completely (being that I've never actually used the original or even messed with it yet), then I would most certainly have my money's worth, and not be missing anything?
> 
> If anyone has an opinion on this, it would really help me decide and I'd be very grateful!



I think seeing as you have no existing projects, you would be better off just diving into the new Albion and who knows maybe one day in the future you could dig out the legacy edition.


----------



## tack

While watching the walkthrough videos, I find myself having mindlessly gone through the entire Albion ONE purchase process only to snap to in the midst of downloading it (at a frustrating 60Mbit/s). I may have a bit of a problem, but that's for my therapist to decide.

I know I will have piles of fun playing, and all it takes is finding that one sound to inspire a new composition. But if nothing else, I would like my purchase to go toward encouraging Spitfire to bring this new legato cleverness to the rest of the BML libraries.


----------



## Parsifal666

zacnelson said:


> I think seeing as you have no existing projects, you would be better off just diving into the new Albion and who knows maybe one day in the future you could dig out the legacy edition.



This is a HUGE help, thanks! I really need the extra space on my computer.


----------



## Chris Porter

Parsifal666 said:


> Hi Andy, I'm an Andy too .
> 
> So...in reality if I just took my newly purchased Albion off my computer and replaced it with the Albion 1 crossgrade completely (being that I've never actually used the original or even messed with it yet), then I would most certainly have my money's worth, and not be missing anything?
> 
> If anyone has an opinion on this, it would really help me decide and I'd be very grateful!



The one thing that I wasn't able to find in the new Albion One that was in the legacy version is the presets for the ostinatum generator, which are super useful; and you can use the old presets in the new version, I checked. I didn't see them in any of the folders, but someone please correct me if I'm wrong. If the only way to get those presets is from downloading the legacy Albion, I'd definitely do that. Then just delete the rest of the library if you really don't have space for it.


----------



## reddognoyz

copied from another thread, but I thought I'd put it here as well. my impressions after about 20 minutes

I am supposed to be working, but I am playing around with Albion 1. There are some fantastic patches in here. Fantastic. Great. Amazing. Love, love , love. I would've payed the same price for the main string patch alone. The tweakability is about the best I've seen. It's a great fit for me. Your results may vary, but I am one happy camper.
There are a lot of things I find building over and over than I think I can do with a couple of patches in here. The playability of the dynamics is great for the shorts. Really I have to get back to work, but yes! Spitfire. Redo Albion?? why?? what?? oh now I get it! Everything you wanted to improve on from the 1st go around(which was pretty damn good to begin with)

EDit:

There is a patch that ends in the word biggerer or the like in there somewhere. It is awesome, it is huge low slow strings plus ??????? it sounds expensive!! and expansive

I use Omnisphere quite a bit, but for basic semi organic sounds(pads, guitars, some vocal "oo's") When I look for sound designy synth/patterney stuff, I can never find the thing "I" need, I know a lot of people do, it is a very deep and well thought out synth, it just doesn't mesh that well for me. I find the mangled stuff in the new albion steam band is much more up my alley. I didn't get it for that but it may become my go to.

on the face of it, it wasn't a purchase I needed to make. All of those basses I have covered. So glad I did. I heard the legato section patches in the demo, and thrn nd of woke up at the "you just paid" page at paypal : )


----------



## NYC Composer

Question for those who have begun using it...do you find the legato to be as agile as you want it to be?
I love the sound I'm hearing as is usual for Spitfire libraries, but in my recent purchase of Albion Legacy, I found the legato to be somewhat stilted. I have (someotherlibrarywhichshallremainnameless,cough) which utilizes legato brilliantly, but without the same richness of tone, so I'm curious.

Basically, from what I hear, I'll probably upgrade anyway for the very reasonable cost. The question is do I use it for the lovely sustains or can it do agile stuff? Thanks.


----------



## Vastman

Oh, *the power of eDNA continues to grow*.... Now this is an endless gobb smakin' wackable, sample-selectable tweaker's nervana that will have me in gaping awe for ages!!!

this ain't no stinkin' orchestra... it's a bloody *universe* of orchestral trajectories!!!

Thank you, creative geniuses for gracing us with such riches!!!


----------



## Parsifal666

I keep trying to purchase this, but the site won't let me actually authorize. I've tried two different payments and nothing...very strange.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi Parsifal,

You may want to contact your bank, particularly if it is an international transaction. We have no power over authorisations.

Best.


----------



## Parsifal666

Ohhhh, I see, thanks! It's too bad we couldn't just do a Pay Pal invoice, but I respect your methods. I'll see if my bank will cooperate (sure am hoping).


----------



## Polarity

Chris Porter said:


> The one thing that I wasn't able to find in the new Albion One that was in the legacy version is the presets for the ostinatum generator, which are super useful; and you can use the old presets in the new version, I checked. I didn't see them in any of the folders, but someone please correct me if I'm wrong. If the only way to get those presets is from downloading the legacy Albion, I'd definitely do that. Then just delete the rest of the library if you really don't have space for it.



Really? Ostinatum presets are missing in Albion One? 
I was counting on them for more inspiration with patterns I couldn't eventually never imagine by myself.
Why Spitfire? 
Being Albion One a v1.0 at the moment, I hope they are just polishing the section and working on new patterns to add to the legacy ones and give them all together with a very small update soon.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Apologies for this oversight, it will be present in forthcoming updates. In the interim:

http://audio-transfer.s3.amazonaws.com/Support Fixes/Ostinatum presets.zip

Instructions contained therein.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Parsifal666 said:


> Ohhhh, I see, thanks! It's too bad we couldn't just do a Pay Pal invoice, but I respect your methods. I'll see if my bank will cooperate (sure am hoping).



Please contact service support if problems persist.


----------



## Parsifal666

I sent a couple of messages. Upon trying both credit cards, I got texted concerning whether it was a fraudulent transaction (!) and that they wouldn't put it through. I'm wondering whether Spitfire can send me a simple credit card invoice for the item, that would make things one heck of a lot easier.


----------



## geronimo

And no documentation ?


----------



## Parsifal666

I'm currently enjoying the original Albion's String Hi Legato (Octave), coupled with East West's Hollywood Strings. It's amazing how well Spitfire complements East West, and vice versa. There are things each can do better than the other; it's hard to beat Spitfire for articulations, relative lack of bugs (I'm being overly generous to East West here), and probably effects, but they just sound outrageously great together! I count myself fortunate to have both, but I imagine either would be quite sufficient for those on limited means. I'd actually recommend the Spitfire first, you don't get the aggravatingly consistently hanging notes and assorted other glitches that the Play engine _still_ hasn't sorted out.


----------



## Rex282

Parsifal666 said:


> I sent a couple of messages. Upon trying both credit cards, I got texted concerning whether it was a fraudulent transaction (!) and that they wouldn't put it through. I'm wondering whether Spitfire can send me a simple credit card invoice for the item, that would make things one heck of a lot easier.



The same thing happened to me last night(except I used one card).It rejected 2 transactions and my bank sent a fraudulent notice.However this morning it went through fine.


----------



## Parsifal666

I called my bank. They said it was just because they weren't used to me buying internationally. I'm hopefully getting it fixed this morning. I'll have to get rid off my junky NI Scarbee basses and Funk Guitarist to make room


----------



## kfirpr

Anyone can tell me if ALBION ONE working with Kontakt 5.5.0 ?


----------



## Resoded

Download is crazy slow, and I've got a 100/10 connection. Thought it was an overload of the servers but some people seem to have gotten it pretty fast. Kept it on yesterday and all day today and still have 5 gb to go on the orchestral content.


----------



## Parsifal666

Yay! Payment went through, downloading now. Judging from the videos and sounds I have a lot to look forward to.


----------



## geronimo

kfirpr said:


> Anyone can tell me if ALBION ONE working with Kontakt 5.5.0 ?


It's work fine here with 5.5.1. version _


----------



## Parsifal666

As I wait for 1 to download I'm really appreciating the original's ostinatum feature. This is terrifically useful.


----------



## Andy_Allen

My download seems to be running reasonably at the moment, but earlier I had an estimated download time of 1 year+!

I think the electrons are having too much fun splashing around in the Atlantic before they get to me.

Andy


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

I've found the best thing is to not watch the download. It will drive you crazy. Walk away and it will download faster than you expected while you were watching it. Also, I had not upgraded the downloader software for a while. They released a new version 9/17/2015. The old one was the one that would say 1 year. The new one shows what is going on. During busy times, like a popular new release, it appears that they are cycling the feed time. Rather than display 1 year, it says "Download interrupted. Resuming in 30 seconds." I think that is when they are feeding other users. That is much better. When it resumes, I get at least 25 Mbps and sometimes the full 50. When other users drop off (finished), I get that speed for a longer time period. I like this new system that they have. It is so much better than Continuata.

If someone from Spitfire reads this, I do have two requests. I knew the entire download was 50 GB and when you sent it in four parts, I thought that I had enough disk space to do them one at a time. I had 79 GB left on my 1 Tb SSD and started with the orchestra. It was 40 GB so I had to abandon the download and restructure my drives. It would be nice if the downloader software showed how many GB the download is in the left pane before a user commits to the download.

Also, there is no notification nor anything on the downloader software download page that indicates a version. It would be nice to have the version in a "Help-About" menu in the software and then have the current version on the web page so we know when a new version is released.


----------



## Parsifal666

Mine took about 6 hours, but saying it was worth the wait would be the understatement of the year. It really does seem to replace the original.


----------



## Walid F.

A quick one hour comp with this new library. It's flippin' amazing really. This is only with Albion ONE, no external reverb or any real mixing (a limiter is slammed on). The strings legato is... seriously insanely nice. :D

W.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

Parsifal666 said:


> Mine took about 6 hours, but saying it was worth the wait would be the understatement of the year. It really does seem to replace the original.



I have used the original Albion I for years. It is really great, but the thing that was awesome was the low instruments. No other library had the hugeness of sound of the low strings, low woodwinds and low brass, until they made Albion III. I have not played Albion One myself yet (still downloading), but when I listen to the demos, Albion One brings all of the high instruments up to the same level of incredible as the low sounds had in the original, plus more. Download time of 6 hours? In 3 months, you will be having so much fun that you will forget that 6 hours.

We are spoiled children when this new cool stuff comes out. We are like the little girl in "Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory" ........ "I want a golden ticket Daddy and I want it now!"..... I have complained in the past about poor download performance, especially when most companies used Continuata. That software would just stop after you walked away. Now, I cannot not even remember if one of those complaints from years ago really affected my life because none of them did. I'll be willing to bet that my download of the original Albion I triggered a complaint. Did that matter? I think not because I have been using it for years and the delay was only a few hours out of my life. So what is what's so!


----------



## Vastman

Walid... that is wickedly awesome!!! Really illustrates the power... and you are fantastic! Thank you very much.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

Walid F. said:


> A quick one hour comp with this new library. It's flippin' amazing really. This is only with Albion ONE, no external reverb or any real mixing (a limiter is slammed on). The strings legato is... seriously insanely nice. :D
> 
> W.



Love the music Walid. You can feel the fun that you had in the music. You proved that the demos really demonstrate what the library can do. Way to go!


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

A message to Paul.....I know that popping sound when you click the mouse whilst making a video seems like a cool feature at first, but please reconsider. It is very annoying when the listener is either trying to hear your words or what you are playing. Play your video and walk into another room. All you hear is pop, pause, pop pop, pause, pop de pop de pop pop pop. The only thing worse would be if you scratched your fingernails across a blackboard whilst demonstrating the library. Certainly this is just my opinion. It may be that every one else loves this sound. "Yeah man, click that mouse and make that popping sound again. It has a beat and I can dance to it so I give it a ten." Not me though. I give it a zero. I did get through the videos and learn something though, but if I am listening closely to the sounds, deciding whether to buy or not, why add extra loud noises to the demo video?

There is a beatitude that the theologians left out of the New Testament: "Blessed are the sarcastic, because they make the angels smile." Keep that in mind when you read my opinion.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Which video are you referring to, we can't hear anything this end other than the very quiet natural acoustic sound of Paul's mouse clicking?


----------



## Vastman

I don't get it either... just relistened to a couple... sounds fine here...


----------



## apessino

This library is absolutely amazing - so incredibly playable and the sound out of the box might be the best I have ever heard. I have not even left the Orchestra section yet... 

Which brings me to a little problem I found: *Winds Low *patch, longs, A+O mics, dynamics > 64, notes *G2 *and *G#2* are not right, it sounds like the transition samples are swapped and it is xfading the G with the G# and/or vice versa.

Can anyone confirm this? Thanks...


----------



## geronimo

apessino said:


> Can anyone confirm this? Thanks...



Yes, you are right: a slight dissonance _

And is it normal for the Mixer GUI in this percussion patche ?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Easter Island is a single stereo position which has been hyper sound designed.


----------



## Parsifal666

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> I have used the original Albion I for years. It is really great, but the thing that was awesome was the low instruments. No other library had the hugeness of sound of the low strings, low woodwinds and low brass, until they made Albion III. I have not played Albion One myself yet (still downloading), but when I listen to the demos, Albion One brings all of the high instruments up to the same level of incredible as the low sounds had in the original, plus more. Download time of 6 hours? In 3 months, you will be having so much fun that you will forget that 6 hours.
> 
> We are spoiled children when this new cool stuff comes out. We are like the little girl in "Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory" ........ "I want a golden ticket Daddy and I want it now!"..... I have complained in the past about poor download performance, especially when most companies used Continuata. That software would just stop after you walked away. Now, I cannot not even remember if one of those complaints from years ago really affected my life because none of them did. I'll be willing to bet that my download of the original Albion I triggered a complaint. Did that matter? I think not because I have been using it for years and the delay was only a few hours out of my life. So what is what's so!



6 hours to download, then nearly 12 hours of being knocked cold by Albion 1!

You know, I have come to think of all the Albions as the quickest inspiration fueler...it's impossible for me not to have a million ideas after fiddling even a few minutes with these libraries. Many thanks, Spitfire!


----------



## Parsifal666

Walid F. said:


> A quick one hour comp with this new library. It's flippin' amazing really. This is only with Albion ONE, no external reverb or any real mixing (a limiter is slammed on). The strings legato is... seriously insanely nice. :D
> 
> W.




Super cool! I particularly like the sounds and placement of the woodwinds


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

Parsifal666 said:


> 6 hours to download, then nearly 12 hours of being knocked cold by Albion 1!
> 
> You know, I have come to think of all the Albions as the quickest inspiration fueler...it's impossible for me not to have a million ideas after fiddling even a few minutes with these libraries. Many thanks, Spitfire!



Absolutely right Parsifal! You can play them like a keyboard and they sound great, like an awesome, realistic synthesizer. Great to just play sections to begin with. Of course all of this leads into "I need individual instruments to make this sound really good." Then you need Spitfire BML. Paul and Christian are composers, so they know this. That is why everything they make is soooo desirable. Well, Albions II, III and IV get more individualized as well. Not so detailed in the strings as Mural and Sable, but more detailed than Albion I. A lot of fun can be had with just Albions. The Albion II euphonium and sackbutt patches are to die for.


----------



## Parsifal666

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> Absolutely right Parsifal! You can play them like a keyboard and they sound great, like an awesome, realistic synthesizer. Great to just play sections to begin with. Of course all of this leads into "I need individual instruments to make this sound really good." Then you need Spitfire BML. Paul and Christian are composers, so they know this. That is why everything they make is soooo desirable. Well, Albions II, III and IV get more individualized as well. Not so detailed in the strings as Mural and Sable, but more detailed than Albion I. A lot of fun can be had with just Albions. The Albion II euphonium and sackbutt patches are to die for.



The "synth" libraries in Albion I actually have me selling a couple of my old synths, they definitely hold up fantastically well with the orchestral. Goodbye, Tone2 Gladiator.


----------



## Walid F.

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> Walid F. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the music Walid. You can feel the fun that you had in the music. You proved that the demos really demonstrate what the library can do. Way to go!
Click to expand...



Thank you very much! Yes, it's a glorious library!! 



Vastman said:


> Walid... that is wickedly awesome!!! Really illustrates the power... and you are fantastic! Thank you very much.



Cheers man! 



Parsifal666 said:


> Super cool! I particularly like the sounds and placement of the woodwinds



The woodwinds are so juicy haha! Thank you!

W.


----------



## Resoded

Very impressed with the library. The brunel loops are fantastic, wish Spitfire would make a whole library with just more of these kinds of loops in different rhythms. I'd buy that in a heartbeat. The orchestra sounds tighter than the usual BML releases. Really love the super tight spiccatos. I also love that con sordino finally gets som attention with legatos and all!

Overall I'm fascinated that the orchestra sounds so different. Tighter, brighter, more in your face, but still with the natural reverb. Will be perfect for epic/hybrid productions. The drums aswell, tight and not overly wet.

Also the programming seem to be on the next level. Everything is very responsive, and the legatos really are agile and snappy.

Only problem I've encountered so far is that the easter island hits don't seem to register on lower velocities. Oh, and I also found it a bit annoying that the keys used for triggering runs hops all over the place instead of revolving around middle c.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Is this library in the Kontakt files page, or the Kontakt libraries page?


----------



## Spitfire Team

It is a Kontakt 'Player' library so it can be found in the library pane as illustrated in the walkthroughs.


----------



## Baron Greuner

Great thanks.


----------



## Parsifal666

I was going to delete the original Albion from my hard drive when I reviewed each and found things that are not duplicated, and are worth keeping. So, I can't say Albion 1 completely replaces the original, and I daresay they're each more than worth keeping on their own merits.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

Parsifal666 said:


> I was going to delete the original Albion from my hard drive when I reviewed each and found things that are not duplicated, and are worth keeping. So, I can't say Albion 1 completely replaces the original, and I daresay they're each more than worth keeping on their own merits.



A wise decision, in my opinion Parsifal. I did the same thing for the same reason. I did move the original to my slower hybrid drive, to free up the space on my SSD though. I used to go to Albion I for the low sounds and I still will from time to time, but Albion One has those sweet con sordino sounds and many other delicious higher sounds. They are making me rethink my whole template.


----------



## Parsifal666

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> A wise decision, in my opinion Parsifal. I did the same thing for the same reason. I did move the original to my slower hybrid drive, to free up the space on my SSD though. I used to go to Albion I for the low sounds and I still will from time to time, but Albion One has those sweet con sordino sounds and many other delicious higher sounds. They are making me rethink my whole template.



I recently stumbled upon Guitar Octet MWdyn multiple 8ths in the Brunel section of the original Albion, and that's just one reason why the original Albion ain't goin' anywhere off my computer. There's some terrific stuff in the original imo. I could use the space...but I'm far from _that _desperate lol!

My Samsung 500 SSD external is a continual joy, and hosts both my East West and Albion stuff quite awesomely.

Okay, back to digging into these. This has been an expensive but very happy month, having bought ALL the Albions except II, practically at once.

I have a LOT of studying to do...and that's one of the best parts for me. These libraries and the Zebras are my concentrations right into the holidays, as they provide the most inspiration and flexibility in my eyes (I'm a big Waldorf and East West fan as well).


----------



## Parsifal666

I am having trouble digging deeper into Kontakt with Albion 1. There is the (different) upper left hand button with the two cogs, but that doesn't open up the Kontakt modulation options. I could use some help, please! What am I missing?


----------



## jtnyc

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> A message to Paul.....I know that popping sound when you click the mouse whilst making a video seems like a cool feature at first, but please reconsider. It is very annoying when the listener is either trying to hear your words or what you are playing.



You must have been watching the older original Albion walkthroughs


----------



## kurtvanzo

Parsifal666 said:


> I am having trouble digging deeper into Kontakt with Albion 1. There is the (different) upper left hand button with the two cogs, but that doesn't open up the Kontakt modulation options. I could use some help, please! What am I missing?



Legato instruments from Spitfire are usually locked to protect trade secrets. 

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...instead-of-having-the-wrench-please-no.39165/

The rest should be editable and open with the wrench, according to their post in the thread above. Not sure if this applies to Albion One as well.


----------



## Chris Porter

Have they released a new manual for Albion One yet? I'm really surprised that it didn't ship with one.


----------



## Patrick

I recall that they stopped providing manuals in pdf-form. Instead there is the "knowledge" section on spitfireaudio.com. I have a feeling that the section is not complete yet though. When I bought the Mural bundle I could only find the manual to Mural 1 there (and there is no Albion One manual yet either). Maybe I am missing something?


----------



## geronimo

geronimo said:


> And no documentation ?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi all,

Apologies for the slight delay in the manual hitting the Knowledge! We should have the final version up tomorrow but in the meantime, you can refer to the eDNA Earth manual for some further info regarding the operation of the eDNA engine:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=208&sid=90c3e3d5ef0ec6fd019101e7231e43a8

and the Albion IV manual for details on the operation of the BML codebase:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=433&sid=90c3e3d5ef0ec6fd019101e7231e43a8

and The Grange manual for the operation of the Kickstart engine:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=488&sid=90c3e3d5ef0ec6fd019101e7231e43a8

Many thanks for your patience.

Spitfire Team


----------



## Chris Porter

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apologies for the slight delay in the manual hitting the Knowledge! We should have the final version up tomorrow but in the meantime, you can refer to the eDNA Earth manual for some further info regarding the operation of the eDNA engine:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=208&sid=90c3e3d5ef0ec6fd019101e7231e43a8
> 
> and the Albion IV manual for details on the operation of the BML codebase:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=433&sid=90c3e3d5ef0ec6fd019101e7231e43a8
> 
> and The Grange manual for the operation of the Kickstart engine:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=488&sid=90c3e3d5ef0ec6fd019101e7231e43a8
> 
> Many thanks for your patience.
> 
> Spitfire Team



Cheers, Spitfire. I look forward to checking it out tomorrow.


----------



## Patrick

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apologies for the slight delay in the manual hitting the Knowledge! We should have the final version up tomorrow but in the meantime, you can refer to the eDNA Earth manual for some further info regarding the operation of the eDNA engine:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=208&sid=90c3e3d5ef0ec6fd019101e7231e43a8
> 
> and the Albion IV manual for details on the operation of the BML codebase:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=433&sid=90c3e3d5ef0ec6fd019101e7231e43a8
> 
> and The Grange manual for the operation of the Kickstart engine:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=488&sid=90c3e3d5ef0ec6fd019101e7231e43a8
> 
> Many thanks for your patience.
> 
> Spitfire Team



Thanks guys, I got Albion One yesterday and so far I am having a blast!


----------



## Christof

I just installed the whole library (was kind of a nightmare because extraction didn't work and I had to re-download and arrange some folders manually).
Usually I take a look at the documentation folder when I add a new library, but there is nothing except a short "What's new in v1.1".
Well, I haven't seen v1.0, so everything is new for me 
I headed to their website to download the manual (the installer told me to look there), but there is no manual.
Would be cool to read something about the implemented eDNA engine.

Why did the pizz.patch disappear in the individual high and low string patches?

I can't open the Construction kits instrument, Kontakt tells me to add the Library first (Add Library button.)
Well it is already added, maybe I missed something, is there a library within the library?
Very confusing.
Run patches: I am amazed by the vast quantity of different runs, very, very cool.
There are 2 different patches, normal and 150bpm locked.
On my system they are identical, I thought that the normal patch would sync to my host tempo, but nothing happens when I change both my host tempo and Kontakts BMP value, both in internal and external modes.
Very strange, but maybe this is just me.
The 150 bpm locked patches aren't playing @ 150bpm either.It seems that each run variation has it's own tempo.
Chrm.Asc:1 oct seems to be 120 bpm (just as example).
Again here a manual would be helpful.

The new legato patches are amazing, especially for layering and quick writing.Wonderful sound and great playability.
I am missing vibrato control as in the long sus patches, but that's not a big issue.
The overal dynamic range (modwheel, not volume) is not very balanced, if you do a fast cresc.from 0 to 127 is is not very smooth.
Not much happening between 80 and 127, almost the same dynamic.
It's great to have the legacy patches.

The overall sound is excellent, I also love the new Easy Mix slider, very intuitive, I prefer this instead of having multiple sliders for each mic position,but very cool to use this option as well in the advanced mode.
Congrats to Spitfire, and many thanks again for giving us the spirit of Air studios.

Only thing that makes me worry is the runs patch.


----------



## Christof

*EDIT* just reading that the manual is coming soon!


----------



## Resoded

Seems like the string legato has individual patches, but it's missing for the sordino legato. Is that intentional or?

I prefer using the individual legato patches since I noticed for some reason the patches with 4 legatos really kill my cpu, even if I disable 3 of the 4.


----------



## tack

Resoded said:


> Seems like the string legato has individual patches, but it's missing for the sordino legato. Is that intentional or?


There is a sordino legato patch but it's simulated (EQ etc. treatments) on top of the standard legato patch. Paul's explanation of this in the walkthrough video was that they wanted the same playability/feel as the unmuted legato patch, which you wouldn't get with a separately recorded patch. I personally would have preferred a real sampled sordino legato patch.


----------



## prodigalson

> I prefer using the individual legato patches since I noticed for some reason the patches with 4 legatos really kill my cpu, even if I disable 3 of the 4.



Yes, thank goodness for VEPro if you're using Logic! Running more than 1 legato patch within Kontakt directly brought Logic to it's knees


----------



## ysnyvz

It's best spitfire library. I can't stop playing with it 


Christof said:


> I can't open the Construction kits instrument, Kontakt tells me to add the Library first (Add Library button.)
> Well it is already added, maybe I missed something, is there a library within the library?
> Very confusing.


Yes, it happens to me too. Also batch resaving gives error for those patches. I guess only Spitfire can fix them.


> Run patches: I am amazed by the vast quantity of different runs, very, very cool.
> There are 2 different patches, normal and 150bpm locked.
> On my system they are identical, I thought that the normal patch would sync to my host tempo, but nothing happens when I change both my host tempo and Kontakts BMP value, both in internal and external modes.
> Very strange, but maybe this is just me.
> The 150 bpm locked patches aren't playing @ 150bpm either.It seems that each run variation has it's own tempo.
> Chrm.Asc:1 oct seems to be 120 bpm (just as example).
> Again here a manual would be helpful.


There is a little button called "sync to tempo" at advanced tab for run patches.


----------



## Christof

ysnyvz said:


> There is a little button called "sync to tempo" at advanced tab for run patches.


Brilliant!
How could I miss that!
Thanks.


----------



## ClefferNotes

Spitfire, you have completely knocked it out of the park again. Such a phenomenal sounding library and SO happy with my purchase. I cannot wait to start using it in my projects! Thanks so much!


----------



## Guffy

Anyone know if there's any place i can crossgrade using Paypal?


----------



## germancomponist

Fugdup said:


> Anyone know if there's any place i can crossgrade using Paypal?


I think no, for a good reason. If I would sell libraries I also never would accept Paypal.


----------



## DDK

Can anyone tell me what the total size of uncompressed Albion one folder is??
Thanks
Dave




germancomponist said:


> I think no, for a good reason. If I would sell libraries I also never would accept Paypal.


n


----------



## Brendon Williams

Fugdup said:


> Anyone know if there's any place i can crossgrade using Paypal?



I believe you can purchase it through Best Service using Paypal.


----------



## Parsifal666

Fugdup said:


> Anyone know if there's any place i can crossgrade using Paypal?



The Spitfire site doesn't accept Pay Pal, and if you don't live in the UK you might want to make sure your debit or credit card company is okay with you sending money out internationally. Both my bank and credit card company sent me notices holding the payment until I called them directly and worked out the international order.

But I have absolutely NOTHING to complain about. Albion 1 is a complete powerhouse all around, you probably could spend a year messing with it and still find new things to use it for. Highest recommendation.


----------



## sleepy hollow

Brendon Williams said:


> I believe you can purchase it through Best Service using Paypal.


That's correct. They're offering the crossgrade too.


----------



## MisteR

eclipse said:


> Can anyone tell me what the total size of uncompressed Albion one folder is??
> Thanks
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> n


Mine came in at 53.23 GB. But I think you'll need about 90Gb free to be safe during installation for the unraring/unzipping (I saw it go as high as the 80s).


----------



## Pixelee

If I purchased the Albion 1 and One, is there any point to actually download Albion 1 since there are legacy folders that contains the older patches?


----------



## Chris Porter

Pixelee said:


> If I purchased the Albion 1 and One, is there any point to actually download Albion 1 since there are legacy folders that contains the older patches?



The legacy folders only contain a small number of patches from the original. There is a ton of content, especially in the Brunell Loops and Stephenson's Steam Band sections that aren't contained in the new Albion One.


----------



## X-Bassist

Fugdup said:


> Anyone know if there's any place i can crossgrade using Paypal?



Best service has the cross grade and takes PayPal.


----------



## Christof

The manual is now https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=662 (online)

You can only view the documentation when you are online.
Why can't they just provide a simple pdf like before?


----------



## ysnyvz

Christof said:


> Not much happening between 80 and 127, almost the same dynamic.
> It's great to have the legacy patches.


I was testing legato patches. They are much better compared to old ones. But yeah, you are right about between 80 and 127. Try increasing volume of patch from -6 to 0 db. They suddenly became more expressive to me


----------



## Pixelee

Thank you Chris! So anyone else who has Albion 1 and One know the other differences?


----------



## Chris Porter

Pixelee said:


> Thank you Chris! So anyone else who has Albion 1 and One know the other differences?



I believe these are all of the legacy patches included in Albion One:

The Albion Legacy: 
· _COG patches_: 
· Brass High 
· Brass Low 
· Brass Mid 
· Piano 
· String High 
· String Low 
· Woods High 
· Woods Low 
· _Individual patches_: 
· Brass High - FX 1 
· Brass High - FX 2 
· Brass High - Short 
· Brass Low - FX 1 
· Brass Low - FX 2 
· Brass Low - Short 
· Brass Mid - Short 
· Piano - FX Cluster 
· Piano - FX Misc 
· Piano - Short (Mute) 
· Piano - Short (Ring) 
· Piano - Short 
· Strings High - FX 1 
· Strings High - FX 2 
· Strings High - FX 3 
· Strings High - Long CS Octave 
· Strings High - Long Octave 
· Strings High - Ostinatum (Short) 
· Strings High - Ostinatum (Spic) 
· Strings High - Short Octave 
· Strings Low - FX 1 
· Strings Low - FX 2 
· Strings Low - Long 
· Strings Low - Ostinatum (Brush) 
· Strings Low - Ostinatum (Spic) 
· Strings Low - Short 
· Woods High - FX 1 
· Woods High - FX 2 
· Woods High - FX 3 (Runs) 
· Woods High - Short (Alt) 
· Woods High - Short 
· Woods Low - FX 1 
· Woods Low - FX 2 
· Woods Low - Short 
· _Timemachine patches_: 
· Brass High 
· Brass Low 
· Brass Mid 
· Piano 
· String High 
· String Low 
· Woods High 
· Woods Low 
· Brass High 
· Brass Low 
· Brass Mid 
· Piano 
· String High 
· String Low 
· Woods High 
· Woods Low

Darwin Percussion Ensemble: 
· _Legacy patches_: 
· Cymbals and Gongs - Cymbals 1 
· Cymbals and Gongs - Cymbals 2 
· Cymbals and Gongs - Tams and Gongs 
· Swells


----------



## Pixelee

Thank you so much Chris!


----------



## WindcryMusic

I am having an issue with the "Easter Island" hits in the new Albion One. Specifically, it only seems to have the key velocities above 80 mapped ... any key strike below that velocity results in no sound at all, and what I see in the Mapping Editor seems to verify that there is nothing mapped for lower velocities. In short, I can only play these drums if I want to strike them hard, unlike in the original Albion where I could (and often did) use soft strikes on the Easter Island drums to provide deep, subtle rumbles for soft passages. Is that what everyone else is seeing from Albion One as well, or did something go wrong with my installation of the Darwin component?


----------



## TeamLeader

Windcry... we see the same type of issues you mention


----------



## ClefferNotes

After playing around with Albion One a bit more, here is a more detailed observation: Stunning. The difference between One and the legacy Albion is night and day in my view especially the Woodwind shorts in particular. 

Albion One is much more responsive and more punchy / brighter in sound and I do admit that takes a while to adjust to if you are used to the softness and airy character in the legacy Albion (which I personally adored) Everything is super tight and agile, and the new legatos are beyond superb! The ability to create fast moving passages is beyond awesome. 

This is truly a magnificent product overall and I am so pleased with it. Albion HD is pretty much how I would sum it up.

I have been testing out some new stuff with Albion One. Here is a short theme from the Zelda series that I remixed using Albion One straight out of the box.


----------



## Chris Porter

I'm trying to access the Albion One manual from this link: 

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=662

However, I'm required to create an account. I have done so, but haven't received an email allowing me to activate my account. It's not in my Spam folder. The FAQ says to contact a board administrator, but I can't seem to find a list of administrators, and if I click on the name of the user who posted that manual, it again prompts me to log in (which I can't do). 

Any ideas?


----------



## zvenx

Chris Porter said:


> I'm trying to access the Albion One manual from this link:
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=662
> 
> However, I'm required to create an account. I have done so, but haven't received an email allowing me to activate my account. It's not in my Spam folder. The FAQ says to contact a board administrator, but I can't seem to find a list of administrators, and if I click on the name of the user who posted that manual, it again prompts me to log in (which I can't do).
> 
> Any ideas?


Mine took quite a while to come (like 12 hours if I am not mistaken) but maybe it is done manually and I may have done it when europe was asleep.
rsp


----------



## playz123

Chris Porter said:


> I'm trying to access the Albion One manual from this link:
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=662
> 
> However, I'm required to create an account. I have done so, but haven't received an email allowing me to activate my account. It's not in my Spam folder. The FAQ says to contact a board administrator, but I can't seem to find a list of administrators, and if I click on the name of the user who posted that manual, it again prompts me to log in (which I can't do).
> 
> Any ideas?


When I click on the link I am immediately connected to the manual, so something is wrong there, Chris. Perhaps I am not understanding correctly, but are you having problems with the VI Forum or accessing the manual at the Spitfire site?? Have you tried it from another computer or browser? If it's the Spitfire site then perhaps you could file a support ticket with them. If it's this site maybe PM Frederick Russ, and perhaps you can point things in the right direction.


----------



## Chris Porter

playz123 said:


> When I click on the link I am immediately connected to the manual, so something is wrong there, Chris. Perhaps I am not understanding correctly, but are you having problems with the VI Forum or accessing the manual at the Spitfire site?? Have you tried it from another computer or browser? If it's the Spitfire site then perhaps you could file a support ticket with them. If it's this site maybe PM Frederick Russ, and perhaps you can point things in the right direction.



If I click on the link it takes me directly to the manual as well, but if I try to click on any of the links that will actually take me into the text of the manual, I get prompted to log in. This requires a login username and password that is different from the one needed for these forums. I'm waiting on the confirmation email saying that my account has been activated.


----------



## playz123

Chris Porter said:


> If I click on the link it takes me directly to the manual as well, but if I try to click on any of the links that will actually take me into the text of the manual, I get prompted to log in. This requires a login username and password that is different from the one needed for these forums. I'm waiting on the confirmation email saying that my account has been activated.


Nope...if I click on the links for the 'text'/contents in various sections of the manual, that's exactly what pops up. In any case, why would your VI Control forum password be applicable at the Spitfire site? Are you saying you did you create an account at Spitfire, perhaps when you purchased Albion ONE? If so, try that login (usually your e-mail address) and your Spitfire password? If you don't have an account at Spitfire or it's not activated, of course you'll need to get some additional help from Spitfire. You'll note that in the link above it takes you to a Spitfire site...not a forum page.


----------



## Chris Porter

playz123 said:


> Nope...if I click on the links for the 'text'/contents in various sections of the manual, that's exactly what pops up. In any case, why would your VI Control forum password be applicable at the Spitfire site? Are you saying you did you create an account at Spitfire, perhaps when you purchased Albion ONE? If so, try that login (usually your e-mail address) and your Spitfire password? If you don't have an account at Spitfire or it's not activated, of course you'll need to get some additional help from Spitfire. You'll note that in the link above it takes you to a Spitfire site...not a forum page.



Oops! meant that the login that's required to access the manual pages is different from the login that's required for the general Spitfire account (to purchase products), not these V.I. Control Forums. I've been in the Spitfire/Albion zone almost exclusively these past couple of weeks that I felt like I was actually on Spitfire's forums, hence my slip of the tongue...err, hand. The login information for Spitfire isn't working when attempting to login to view the manual(s). Either way, I'm sure I just have to wait a bit longer for them to clear my registration. It's already been almost 24 hours though, which is why I'm asking here. If it doesn't get approved in the next day or so I'll create a ticket with their customer service. Thanks for the responses anyway


----------



## AllanH

it took nearly two weeks before I got my Forum account approved at Spitfire. They were probably just overwhelmed by new signups in view of Albion One.


----------



## Chris Porter

AllanH said:


> it took nearly two weeks before I got my Forum account approved at Spitfire. They were probably just overwhelmed by new signups in view of Albion One.



I just got the confirmation email. All good now!


----------



## zvenx

Finally got my download done.....Question though, the installer says I suppose to have 1.1, but the instruments still show up as 1.0.... is this normal?
Also the full instrument legatos not the individual sections, all have clicking between transitions...... is this normal? a known bug?
thanks
rsp


----------



## playz123

zvenx said:


> Finally got my download done.....Question though, the installer says I suppose to have 1.1, but the instruments still show up as 1.0.... is this normal?
> rsp


I noticed that yesterday. If you look in the documents folder, do you see something about "What's New in 1.1"? If so, I'm assuming the bug fix was included (depending on when you downloaded). But my GUI still shows 1.0 as well.


----------



## zvenx

Exactly.. I do have the what's new in 1.1, but the instruments says 1.0....

Found out the legato happens only at my desired sample buffer size of 64 which I have used on this computer I bought 18 months ago.....moving it to 128 clicks go away. Doesn't happen to any of my other libraries or vstis for that matter.

rsp


----------



## Mars

Same problem here, many clicks on legato, which has never been an issue with my other libraries. I'll try to move the buffer too.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi guys, This kind of stuff is very helpful for our service dept, if you have time please reach out with system spec. We're not experiencing clicking on any of our rigs (minis > iMacs > darth vader helmets > some high spec'd PCs) A usual tip is to check how many mics you're running. Remember if you have all mics engaged you're playing 4 legs simultaneously and some DAWS only assign one core on 'input' or 'record'. For systems under stress or at a very low buffer rate we recommend you record with say tree or outrigger only then activate other mics for playback / mix. Just a possible quick fix if you prefer a low buffer or your system is being caned... 

As a side note our new perspective mixer on the 'general overview' GUI activates all sorts of different mics in different positions so click on the 'spanner' or expert view on the main GUI to see exactly what mics you have loaded.


----------



## Resoded

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi guys, This kind of stuff is very helpful for our service dept, if you have time please reach out with system spec. We're not experiencing clicking on any of our rigs (minis > iMacs > darth vader helmets > some high spec'd PCs) A usual tip is to check how many mics you're running. Remember if you have all mics engaged you're playing 4 legs simultaneously and some DAWS only assign one core on 'input' or 'record'. For systems under stress or at a very low buffer rate we recommend you record with say tree or outrigger only then activate other mics for playback / mix. Just a possible quick fix if you prefer a low buffer or your system is being caned...
> 
> As a side note our new perspective mixer on the 'general overview' GUI activates all sorts of different mics in different positions so click on the 'spanner' or expert view on the main GUI to see exactly what mics you have loaded.



I'm getting a lot of clicks and pops with the legato patches, but only with the patches that has several legatos in one. This happens irrelevant of the number of mic positions, irrelevant of the number of legatos that are actually loaded (by the little bar below the legato symbol). Individual legato patches works fine however, with all 4 mic positions loaded.

Specs: intel i7, 24 gb ram, Cubase 8 pro 64 bit, SSDs for both OS and for sample library drive, RME HDSPe AIO sound card, Kontakt 5.


----------



## zvenx

I too am having the problem with just one mic even. This is with both standalone Kontakt and plugin Kontakt on both mac and PC.

Nuendo 7 | Gigabyte GAX79UP4 : Intel Hex Core Ivy Bridge Extreme 4930K : 32GB RAM | Windows 7 64bit SP1| Lynx Two C | Midisport 2x2 | UAD-2 Quad |

Cubase 8 | MacBookPro Retina 2.8Ghz Quad Core I7 | 10.10.5 | 16GB | NI Komplete Audio 6 | UAD-2 Satellite Thunderbolt Quad |


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thanks again, if you can send this info through to service we can deal with each case specifically. We can't recreate on our Service Dept rigs (Mac Mini, Duo i5, 2.6 Dual Core, 10.10.3, 16GB, Kontakt Buffer set to 64).


----------



## zvenx

Hi I did via email and I created a thread on your forum.
Very odd that you can't though, both of my computers are more powerful than yours () and its on both mac and pc..
rsp


----------



## zvenx

I should add I am on a hard drive not SSD....
rsp


----------



## ClefferNotes

After testing out and playing some more with Albion One, I have finished the orchestral Zelda rendition I posted yesterday, here it is! All the orchestral elements are entirely Albion One, the only other library I used was the gorgeous Spitfire Harp


----------



## AllanH

ClefferNotes - that is incredibly well done - thank you for posting!
I'm really curious: did you orchestrate this yourself from listening to it, do you have a midi score, or how did you create it? 
It's very inspiring to hear what I possibly could get out of my Albion.


----------



## toddkedwards

zvenx said:


> Hi I did via email and I created a thread on your forum.
> Very odd that you can't though, both of my computers are more powerful than yours () and its on both mac and pc..
> rsp


I wonder if it's the OS version your running 10.10.5. Looks like Spitfire is testing with 10.10.3. Just a thought!


----------



## IFM

So I pulled the trigger on the update this morning...looks and sounds wonderful. I am still surprised no trills included so either i can somehow manipulate them in or just layer in Cinematic Strings or HS. 
Chris


----------



## kgdrum

Hi I have been holding off buying and upgrading to Albion One until it's been updated to ver1.1 to fix a few issues users have noticed.
I suspect A-One has been updated to 1.1 as a few posts have suggested but Spitfire hasn't actually posted or acknowledged that Albion One has been updated.
Can anyone confirm that the current version users are now downloading is 1.1 & is updated from the initial 1.0 release?
Thanks


----------



## devonmyles

I purchased and downloaded on Wednesday and it says V.1.1.
So is that an updated version?

Oh, by the way - It's marvellous!
Well worth the money from my point of view.


----------



## kgdrum

Great Thanks,Albion One looks really nice.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

I've heard one or two samples in high strings with a really loud, sustained 'beep' in it, at certain dynamics and vibrato.
Also heard some Mid Brass release trigger problems; where the release was louder than the sustain.

I will put some time into finding these exact notes in the next couple of days. Should I contact support with the details or post on this forum?


----------



## ClefferNotes

AllanH said:


> ClefferNotes - that is incredibly well done - thank you for posting!
> I'm really curious: did you orchestrate this yourself from listening to it, do you have a midi score, or how did you create it?
> It's very inspiring to hear what I possibly could get out of my Albion.


Thank you I appreciate the kind words  In terms of orchestrating, I created this track by ear alone and started from a blank template and built it all from the ground up. I can definitely say that I am fanatical when it comes to Zelda music, so I have a good memory of how it sounds without having to reference back to the original too much, hope this helps! And thanks once again.


----------



## ysnyvz

There is this gui glitch. It doesn't happen always but I've seen it a few times when I click advanced tab (wrench symbol). It goes away when I reload patch. Anybody seen it?


----------



## prodigalson

I've found that running in VEPro fixed the legato clicks for me...so I'm assuming it is an issue with Logic only using one core when running a normal instance of Kontakt. 

Shouldn't have to buy VEPro to run the library but if you happen to have it anyway, it solved my problems...

I've had the same issue with the legato combination patches in Sable. Only running in VEPro makes it doable.


----------



## zvenx

toddkedwards said:


> I wonder if it's the OS version your running 10.10.5. Looks like Spitfire is testing with 10.10.3. Just a thought!



Except same thing on my PC not running 10.10. anything 

thanks
rsp


----------



## romanr

I already mentioned this in the "Opinions and Impressions"-thread but also wanted to post it here, too, for those who might be interested in another impression of the library's possibilities and tone: when I finally bought Albion ONE two days ago, I captured the first session playing around with it that ended in composing this little piece. This library is so inspiring that I instantly started a new track after loading some first patches. It's right out of the box, so you're only hearing instruments from Albion ONE, no other libraries are used in here. I tried to capture most of the legato, longs and shorts, so maybe you can get another impression of the library's timbre & character.
I can really say that I don't regret my purchase and am stunned by the new overall sound, though I've got to delve deeper into to some of the new elements and sounds (Darwin Percussion e.g.).
So here's my short demo that took around 2-3h to create :D.


----------



## toddkedwards

zvenx said:


> Except same thing on my PC not running 10.10. anything
> 
> thanks
> rsp


I stand corrected! lol


----------



## zvenx

lol
I am sure they will track it down.
rsp


----------



## X-Bassist

kgdrum said:


> Hi I have been holding off buying and upgrading to Albion One until it's been updated to ver1.1 to fix a few issues users have noticed.
> I suspect A-One has been updated to 1.1 as a few posts have suggested but Spitfire hasn't actually posted or acknowledged that Albion One has been updated.
> Can anyone confirm that the current version users are now downloading is 1.1 & is updated from the initial 1.0 release?
> Thanks



Don't forget just one more week before the upgrade goes up another £50.


----------



## kgdrum

I know,thanks 
I've been hoping Spitfire would actually announce the update as it seems users are reporting both ver 1.0 and 1.1 in the same installs,I also sent the question to them Wednesday or Thursday via a support ticket but haven't heard back yet.
I'll get it either way but I'd prefer knowing I'm installing the updated Albion One 1.1 initially.


----------



## zvenx

We are indeed getting 1.1 now, however I am surprised that some users have said their instruments say 1.1, when up to my most recent SA support email, that wasn't done.
rsp


----------



## Parsifal666

romanr said:


> I already mentioned this in the "Opinions and Impressions"-thread but also wanted to post it here, too, for those who might be interested in another impression of the library's possibilities and tone: when I finally bought Albion ONE two days ago, I captured the first session playing around with it that ended in composing this little piece. This library is so inspiring that I instantly started a new track after loading some first patches. It's right out of the box, so you're only hearing instruments from Albion ONE, no other libraries are used in here. I tried to capture most of the legato, longs and shorts, so maybe you can get another impression of the library's timbre & character.
> I can really say that I don't regret my purchase and am stunned by the new overall sound, though I've got to delve deeper into to some of the new elements and sounds (Darwin Percussion e.g.).
> So here's my short demo that took around 2-3h to create :D.




COOL!

Here's what's probably a coupla dumb questions: when working with the Edna patches, how do I adjust the volume for each side? Also, on some patches there isn't audio on the right side, even when there are patches loaded.

It's probably an easy solve, so I'll probably feel even dumber when I learn. Grateful for any help.


----------



## Parsifal666

One more question: can I use cartridges like the one below from the Unfinished in the edna browsers included in the Albions, or can I only use them specifically in Earth edna? That is, can I use the abovementioned cartridge in the edna portion of my Albion bundles?

Here's the cartridge: http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop-items/edna-kinematik/


----------



## Gunvor

Easter Island patch seems to have some velocity issues.
cant get a sound unless i hit the note really hard or activate CC based velocity and have dynamics up to 60. anything below that i get no sound at all.

anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Vastman

Parsifal666 said:


> One more question: can I use cartridges like the one below from the Unfinished in the edna browsers included in the Albions, or can I only use them specifically in Earth edna? That is, can I use the abovementioned cartridge in the edna portion of my Albion bundles?
> 
> Here's the cartridge: http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop-items/edna-kinematik/


No... Matt's creation uses the samples contained within Earth...You'll need to get Earth eDNA to run his patch set. You should get it anyway.


----------



## Parsifal666

Vastman said:


> No... Matt's creation uses the samples contained within Earth...You'll need to get Earth eDNA to run his patch set. You should get it anyway.



I'm getting this recommended by a LOT of people.


----------



## Killiard

Gunvor said:


> Easter Island patch seems to have some velocity issues.
> cant get a sound unless i hit the note really hard or activate CC based velocity and have dynamics up to 60. anything below that i get no sound at all.
> 
> anyone else having this issue?



Nope. Just playing them now and all is fine for me at low velocities.


----------



## Gunvor

Killiard said:


> Nope. Just playing them now and all is fine for me at low velocities.



hm.. thats odd, i get the same behaviour regardless if i run it in kontakt player or inside a daw.

Out of curiousity, what version do you have of Albion ONE ?


----------



## Killiard

Gunvor said:


> Out of curiousity, what version do you have of Albion ONE ?



All powered down for the evening but I'll check in the morning. I only downloaded it on Thursday, so I'd imagine it's the most recent version.


----------



## WindcryMusic

Gunvor said:


> hm.. thats odd, i get the same behaviour regardless if i run it in kontakt player or inside a daw.



No, you are not alone in having a problem with not having any Easter Island samples mapped below a certain velocity. I am not sure why Killiard isn't experiencing this problem, but I have already mentioned it earlier in this very thread (#748) and immediately got a response that others are seeing the same problem. I re-downloaded the library yesterday, and I still have the problem (just confirmed it a moment ago). All of the Albion One components still show in my Library Manager as being version 1.0, and there is no update available for any of the components (according to the Library Manager, which I assume would tell me if there was an update I could download).


----------



## Chris Porter

In some of the Brunell Loops patches, the onscreen keyboard in Kontakt shows colored keys indicating that there should be some samples available, but when I press them, nothing happens. So, for example, the Brunell loops are mainly (always?) divided into three different sections, each with their own designated range on the keyboard. Sometimes, only the leftmost and middle sections will have samples attached to them, and while the right side section is colored on the keyboard, when I press it, there is no sound. Can anyone else confirm this? I wish I was at my DAW computer right now to tell you exactly what patches this happens in, but I'm at work. It happened in quite a few though, so just load up a variety of them and give it a shot.

Also, what is up with the 1.1 update? It's still not available in my Spitfire Download Manager despite people claiming they are now downloading the 1.1 version when they buy it new.


----------



## WindcryMusic

Chris Porter said:


> In some of the Brunell Loops patches, the onscreen keyboard in Kontakt shows colored keys indicating that there should be some samples available, but when I press them, nothing happens. So, for example, the Brunell loops are mainly (always?) divided into three different sections, each with their own designated range on the keyboard. Sometimes, only the leftmost and middle sections will have samples attached to them, and while the right side section is colored on the keyboard, when I press it, there is no sound. Can anyone else confirm this? I wish I was at my DAW computer right now to tell you exactly what patches this happens in, but I'm at work. It happened in quite a few though, so just load up a variety of them and give it a shot.
> 
> Also, what is up with the 1.1 update? It's still not available in my Spitfire Download Manager despite people claiming they are now downloading the 1.1 version when they buy it new.



Same things (both paragraphs) are the case with my installation.

I'm running into these issues on a Mac (running Yosemite). Can you indicate what OS and version you are running? I'm starting to wonder if these various Albion problems (including the lack of a 1.1 patch in some cases) could be OS-specific (e.g., maybe it has been patched and is working fine for everyone using Windows only)?


----------



## Chris Porter

WindcryMusic said:


> Same things (both paragraphs) are the case with my installation.
> 
> I'm running into these issues on a Mac (running Yosemite). Can you indicate what OS and version you are running? I'm starting to wonder if these various Albion problems (including the lack of a 1.1 patch in some cases) could be OS-specific (e.g., maybe it has been patched and is working fine for everyone using Windows only)?



I'm actually on Windows 10, so it doesn't appear to be a Mac only issue.


----------



## WindcryMusic

Chris Porter said:


> I'm actually on Windows 10, so it doesn't appear to be a Mac only issue.



Okay, thanks. It was at least worth a shot to check … 'cause without that being the issue, it is hard to comprehend why some people seem to have 1.1 and/or none of these instrument issues, while others are the opposite.


----------



## thesteelydane

Chris Porter said:


> In some of the Brunell Loops patches, the onscreen keyboard in Kontakt shows colored keys indicating that there should be some samples available, but when I press them, nothing happens. So, for example, the Brunell loops are mainly (always?) divided into three different sections, each with their own designated range on the keyboard. Sometimes, only the leftmost and middle sections will have samples attached to them, and while the right side section is colored on the keyboard, when I press it, there is no sound. Can anyone else confirm this? I wish I was at my DAW computer right now to tell you exactly what patches this happens in, but I'm at work. It happened in quite a few though, so just load up a variety of them and give it a shot.
> 
> Also, what is up with the 1.1 update? It's still not available in my Spitfire Download Manager despite people claiming they are now downloading the 1.1 version when they buy it new.




I asked support about this, and was assured I wasn't missing any samples, it's just that not all Brunel loops where recorded with the 8th, 16th and 12th variations. Because of a kontakt limitation the keyboard will show that there are samples where there are none. So everything is ok.


----------



## Killiard

WindcryMusic said:


> No, you are not alone in having a problem with not having any Easter Island samples mapped below a certain velocity. I am not sure why Killiard isn't experiencing this problem, but I have already mentioned it earlier in this very thread (#748) and immediately got a response that others are seeing the same problem. I re-downloaded the library yesterday, and I still have the problem (just confirmed it a moment ago). All of the Albion One components still show in my Library Manager as being version 1.0, and there is no update available for any of the components (according to the Library Manager, which I assume would tell me if there was an update I could download).



Just checked now and my SF library manager says it's version 1.1. I went through the Easter Island patch and tested it at low to high velocities and all is well.


----------



## Gunvor

Killiard said:


> Just checked now and my SF library manager says it's version 1.1. I went through the Easter Island patch and tested it at low to high velocities and all is well.


My SF library manager says Version 1.0 :s


----------



## mc_deli

Mine clearly says 1.1. DL last night


----------



## WindcryMusic

I just checked mine again, and it still says 1.0 with no additional downloads available. What is going on here? Why can some people get the update and others can't? (I've emailed Spitfire product support for help.)

I was hoping to use the new Easter Island instrument for some subtle but deep strikes on a project I am recording this week, but it is starting to look like I will have to go back to the Legacy version for that.


----------



## antoniopandrade

I have the


WindcryMusic said:


> I just checked mine again, and it still says 1.0 with no additional downloads available. What is going on here? Why can some people get the update and others can't? (I've emailed Spitfire product support for help.)
> 
> I was hoping to use the new Easter Island instrument for some subtle but deep strikes on a project I am recording this week, but it is starting to look like I will have to go back to the Legacy version for that.


I have the same issue. Just contacted Spitfire support about it.


----------



## playz123

Gunvor said:


> My SF library manager says Version 1.0 :s


Could you be a little clearer re. "library manager"? Are you referring to the GUI and the numbers in the bottom right hand corner for an Albion Orchestra patch (on the right side), or do you mean what you see when you click on the little "i" in the Albion ONE library pane on the left side of Kontakt? Some of us have rather confusing numbers. In the i pop-up, mine says "What's new in 1.1", but in the interface it shows Instrument: v1.0 and Sandbox: v2.7. So personally I'm not sure what the heck I have.  (just downloaded last week) Hopefully they'll clear up the confusion here sometime. Otherwise a ton of people are going to be filing support requests.


----------



## Carbs

My Albion One is version 1.0. The instruments when loaded into Kontakt say: "Instrument v1.0" "Sandbox v2.7"

When I open up the Spitfire Library Manager it shows that I have version 1.0 of each section downloaded, with no 1.1 update showing at all. My pop-up (from the i) says "What's new in 1.0 (October 2015).txt" 

I also don't have the Construction Kits folder, not sure if those that do have version 1.1 and that is what the difference is (though if anybody has 1.0 and also this folder then I guess it gets more confusing, lol).

Spitfire is a great company, but I can't really understand why they haven't jumped in here yet. People have been talking about this for days now...

playz123 is right, why deal with a thousand support emails when they could just come here to clear the air. I know not ALL their customers frequent this forum...but there are a good many of us that do.


----------



## WindcryMusic

playz123 said:


> Could you be a little clearer re. "library manager"? Are you referring to the GUI and the numbers in the bottom right hand corner for an Albion Orchestra patch (on the right side), or do you mean what you see when you click on the little "i" in the Albion ONE library pane on the left side of Kontakt? Some of us have rather confusing numbers. In the i pop-up, mine says "What's new in 1.1", but in the interface it shows Instrument: v1.0 and Sandbox: v2.7. So personally I'm not sure what the heck I have.  (just downloaded last week) Hopefully they'll clear up the confusion here sometime. Otherwise a ton of people are going to be filing support requests.



I think most of us are talking about the Spitfire Audio Library Manager, a separate application downloaded when we purchase Spitfire Audio products, and used to both install and (theoretically) update our SA products. This application shows the version number of each installed SA product.

For what it is worth, when I mouse over the little information icon on Albion One within the Kontakt Library pane (which is entirely unrelated to the Library Manager above), it says "What's new in 1.0". So everything on my system is at least consistent in saying that I do not have a version 1.1 and that no such version is even available (evidence here from other users notwithstanding).


----------



## playz123

WindcryMusic said:


> I think most of us are talking about the Spitfire Audio Library Manager, a separate application downloaded when we purchase Spitfire Audio products, and used to both install and (theoretically) update our SA products. This application shows the version number of each installed SA product.
> 
> For what it is worth, when I mouse over the little information icon on Albion One within the Kontakt Library pane (which is entirely unrelated to the Library Manager above), it says "What's new in 1.0". So everything on my system is at least consistent in saying that I do not have a version 1.1 and that no such version is even available (evidence here from other users notwithstanding).


Ah, gottcha; looks as if, yes, you are still on v1.0. But people have also been talking about what they are seeing in Kontakt that is confusing, so that's where I was headed. At the Spitfire site, my versions show 1.1 so that's okay, but what I was referring to earlier is that in Kontakt the instrument version in the GUI shows "v 1.0", and that doesn't seem to be correct if some of us actually have 1.1.
I downloaded 7 days ago, so probably anyone downloading after that will be seeing the same thing I am.


----------



## WindcryMusic

playz123 said:


> I downloaded 7 days ago, so probably anyone downloading after that will be seeing the same thing I am.



One might think so ... except that I re-downloaded all of the Albion One components except for the core orchestra piece again two days ago, and I still got 1.0 again. I think something else is going on.


----------



## Chris Porter

WindcryMusic said:


> One might think so ... except that I re-downloaded all of the Albion One components except for the core orchestra piece again two days ago, and I still got 1.0 again. I think something else is going on.


This is so strange. My guess is that Spitfire has an even bigger update coming and they're just holding off on giving people the 1.1 update because of it. No idea for sure though.


----------



## erica-grace

To those who say they have 1.1 - mc_deli, killiard, etc., - do your Kontakt instruments say 1.1, or do they say 1.0?


----------



## procreative

I have it on good authority that it is irrelevant what version the instruments say as there was a mistake made with the GUI, if you have downloaded 1.1, its 1.1 (the documentation will say whats new in 1.1). 

I had to ask them to make my link available as I did not have it and mine downloader did not show it.


----------



## WindcryMusic

FYI, Spitfire Audio responded to my support query by explicitly pushing the 1.1 update to my Library Manager, and just as they promised, it was there for me to download when I opened it this morning, and 1.1 does indeed fix the Easter Island low velocity sounds.

I won't profess to understand why SA isn't making the 1.1 update available to everyone ... unless (as Chris Porter postulates) they are holding it back because of wanting to first address additional issues. It could be that they initially released 1.1 but then decided to withdraw it temporarily, meaning that only people who downloaded it in that limited timeframe would have received it without explicit assistance from SA.


----------



## playz123

procreative said:


> I have it on good authority that it is irrelevant what version the instruments say as there was a mistake made with the GUI, if you have downloaded 1.1, its 1.1 (the documentation will say whats new in 1.1).


I do agree with that statement and I think many people here realize that the GUI is not just related to what is in the Instrument folder. But I'm also saying that the GUI also needs to be corrected for v1.1 users so that there isn't the confusion occurring that has been mentioned here. As for the little "i" and the Document folder containing references to what is new in 1.1, that was also mentioned previously in this thread. But with a 41 page thread (so far), it's certainly easy for me, for one, to miss things.  Glad you are sorted...now to get Chris and others updated as well.


----------



## playz123

erica-grace said:


> To those who say they have 1.1 - mc_deli, killiard, etc., - do your Kontakt instruments say 1.1, or do they say 1.0?


The download files via your Spitfire Library Manager will show 1.1 if you actually downloaded that version. On your computer and in Kontakt, if you click the little "i" in the Albion ONE library pane or look in the Documentation folder, you should see a reference to 'what is new in 1.1'. On the GUI for an Albion ONE orchestral instrument, at present it will still show "Instruments: v1.0" Hope that answers your question?


----------



## procreative

They did say they are aware of the GUI discrepancy, perhaps its not worth fixing as they have a further update in due course? I simply asked them to confirm if there was a 1.1 update as I did not see one in the downloader, they quickly responded by adding it!

Must admit I have not fully played with it yet so was not aware of mentioned glitches.


----------



## Spitfire Team

We can confirm we updated the download version with some easy fixes to reduce load on our service team. It is an enormous library and at v1.0 stage was very difficult to 'catch' all bugs, especially with the piercing snow blindness we all suffered with post weeks of QA hell. Indeed our good friend Daniel James spotted a howler that we're fixing as we speak. We'll be doing a 1.2 'push' update with masses of fixes and some really amazing extra content very very very soon... but we're just testing it first!

So to confirm, a substantial update with new free content but a few weeks after release... WE'll make sure the GUI reflects the v number and sorry for any confusion...

*OH AND A BIG PS... 3 DAYS LEFT TO GRAB FOR £149 IF YOU'RE A 'LEGACY' USER...*


----------



## ClefferNotes

Spitfire Team said:


> We can confirm we updated the download version with some easy fixes to reduce load on our service team. It is an enormous library and at v1.0 stage was very difficult to 'catch' all bugs, especially with the piercing snow blindness we all suffered with post weeks of QA hell. Indeed our good friend Daniel James spotted a howler that we're fixing as we speak. We'll be doing a 1.2 'push' update with masses of fixes and some really amazing extra content very very very soon... but we're just testing it first!
> 
> So to confirm, a substantial update with new free content but a few weeks after release... WE'll make sure the GUI reflects the v number and sorry for any confusion...
> 
> *OH AND A BIG PS... 3 DAYS LEFT TO GRAB FOR £149 IF YOU'RE A 'LEGACY' USER...*


Amazing stuff guys thanks so much! Bugs and quirks happen, do what you have to do. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## WindcryMusic

Spitfire Team said:


> We can confirm we updated the download version with some easy fixes to reduce load on our service team. It is an enormous library and at v1.0 stage was very difficult to 'catch' all bugs, especially with the piercing snow blindness we all suffered with post weeks of QA hell. Indeed our good friend Daniel James spotted a howler that we're fixing as we speak. We'll be doing a 1.2 'push' update with masses of fixes and some really amazing extra content very very very soon... but we're just testing it first!
> 
> So to confirm, a substantial update with new free content but a few weeks after release... WE'll make sure the GUI reflects the v number and sorry for any confusion...



This sounds great. It helps a lot to have an idea what is going on ... and it sounds like what is going on will make us even happier before much longer.

Still, I'm very glad you were able to make the Easter Island fix available to people like me this week, as I really want low-velocity versions of those new Easter Island hits to be part of the next episode of DarkenSpace.


----------



## Chris Porter

Spitfire Team said:


> We can confirm we updated the download version with some easy fixes to reduce load on our service team. It is an enormous library and at v1.0 stage was very difficult to 'catch' all bugs, especially with the piercing snow blindness we all suffered with post weeks of QA hell. Indeed our good friend Daniel James spotted a howler that we're fixing as we speak. We'll be doing a 1.2 'push' update with masses of fixes and some really amazing extra content very very very soon... but we're just testing it first!
> 
> So to confirm, a substantial update with new free content but a few weeks after release... WE'll make sure the GUI reflects the v number and sorry for any confusion...
> 
> *OH AND A BIG PS... 3 DAYS LEFT TO GRAB FOR £149 IF YOU'RE A 'LEGACY' USER...*


Thanks for letting us know what's going on. I had a feeling this was the case. Looking forward to 1.2


----------



## Carbs

@Spitfire Team

Thanks for the info, much appreciated.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Alex puts ONE through its paces.... nice work!



*ONLY TWO DAYS TO GO CHAPS AND CHAPESSES!*


----------



## amsams

I must say, I was on the fence at first, but ONE sounds gorgeous. It can go from loud and nasty to smooth and sweeping... and most things in between. It's more flexible than I thought. Looking forward to 1.2 as well. As a happy original Albion owner, I'm glad I jumped in when I did. ONE will get a lot of use.


----------



## dbazile

Awesome! I'm just getting into Albion I (original). Hope to upgrade soon.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Only two days left dbazile! Before it leaps up by 50 quid!


----------



## NYC Composer

Spitfire Team said:


> Alex puts ONE through its paces.... nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> *ONLY TWO DAYS TO GO CHAPS AND CHAPESSES!*




Question-was this demo done exclusively with Albion One?


----------



## Parsifal666

Spitfire Team said:


> Only two days left dbazile! Before it leaps up by 50 quid!



You won't regret it. The EDNA section inspired me enough to buy the Edna Earth 1, another fantastic product. But that's just one small part of what you can do in Albion 1, it's the sampler of the year in my eyes, and I own a ton.


----------



## Carbs

NYC Composer said:


> Question-was this demo done exclusively with Albion One?



Curious to know this as well.


----------



## Spitfire Team

NYC Composer said:


> Question-was this demo done exclusively with Albion One?



Yes 100% Albion ONE, no added verbs either.


----------



## playz123

Absolutely wonderful demo, as always, Alex. Your versatility and talent continue to impress me, and I thank you for the contributions you make to our musical lives. Another wonderful example today of just how good Albion ONE really is...and what one can do with it...and ensembles.


----------



## NYC Composer

Spitfire Team said:


> Yes 100% Albion ONE, no added verbs either.


Sorry to be a pain, last question...which section of A One was the percussion from? It sounded quite dynamic.


----------



## Wes Antczak

Wonderful demo, Alex and fantastic quality of sound! Great job, on the updated library, Spitfire!

Also Albion I user here and took advantage of the intro upgrade pricing. Just waiting until this weekend to download when my faster internet connection kicks in!


----------



## Andrajas

May be a stupid question, but I don't quite understand when the X-grade offer ends? I see all kind of different dates, Is it today, tomorrow or on sunday before 1 Nov?


----------



## toddkedwards

Andrajas said:


> May be a stupid question, but I don't quite understand when the X-grade offer ends? I see all kind of different dates, Is it today, tomorrow or on sunday before 1 Nov?


It ends on Oct. 31st and on Nov. 1st the X-grade price increases.


----------



## benmrx

Can anyone here confirm what exact version of Kontakt this runs on? It's quite possible I missed it, but didn't see any mention of a specific Kontakt version number on the official announcement.


----------



## Carbs

From the manual:

IF YOU PLAN TO USE THIS LIBRARY WITH THE FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THE LATEST VERSION OF EITHER KONTAKT 4.2.4 OR 5 INSTALLED.


----------



## dcoscina

NYC Composer said:


> Question-was this demo done exclusively with Albion One?


Nice job Alex!


----------



## CHIgirl

Anyone else having checkout problems right now? I tried to order Albion ONE several times in several different browsers (even on both Mac and PC!) and each time I get to the last page, after entering CC info, the page freezes and then times out. I sent a message to support but seeing if any of you had this problem?


----------



## playz123

CHIgirl said:


> Anyone else having checkout problems right now? I tried to order Albion ONE several times in several different browsers (even on both Mac and PC!) and each time I get to the last page, after entering CC info, the page freezes and then times out. I sent a message to support but seeing if any of you had this problem?


Yes, I had as problem with a Windows 7 computer and Firefox. Spitfire recommended (after I had already done it) that I try a different browser. By then I had tried a 2014 Mac Pro with Safari and that worked fine. The little glitch in my case seemed to be that the validation box from my bank, that is supposed to pop up so one can type in a password and verify the purchase, was not triggered when using Firefox. Do be careful that some of those attempts were not in fact registered or you might end up with 2 or charges for the same thing on your card. That happened to me in the spring, but Spitfire eventually refunded the extra charge. Do work with their support team on this and I'm sure they will get things sorted out for you.


----------



## kgdrum

Hi Albion One users,I bought the Albion One upgrade and started by downloading the Orchestra Section.
I'm not sure if I totally understand the installation instructions so have some install questions.
I downloaded the Albion One Orch,pointed the location to the sample drive I want A-One to be on and started the download installation,was I supposed to create a "master folder" for this as well as the other sections to reside? I haven't done that.
Searching the drive after the download I see the a Blue folder called Albion One, another called Albion One Orchestra and another called Albion One Library and numerous nkr,nks and nkc files plus an executable file named "Copy the Albion One folder to your documents folder" am I supposed to copy this to my documents folder or is this done automatically when the download manager installs Albion One?
As it is now this looks like a bit of a mess,lol
If I need to create a folder can I just make a folder and place all of this into the folder and does it matter what I name it?
Before I continue downloading the rest of the sections, I'd like to know if I missed a step in the install process & need to create a *"master* *folder"* to place all of the folders and files to reside in on the hard drive?
Thanks,
KG


----------



## Killiard

Been mad busy the last couple of weeks so decided to finally spend some time today playing with Albion One. Ended up writing something a bit different than my usual. I may have got a bit too excited with the col legno, but decided I'd post it up anyway.


----------



## Carbs

kgdrum said:


> Hi Albion One users,I bought the Albion One upgrade and started by downloading the Orchestra Section.
> I'm not sure if I totally understand the installation instructions so have some install questions.
> I downloaded the Albion One Orch,pointed the location to the sample drive I want A-One to be on and started the download installation,was I supposed to create a "master folder" for this as well as the other sections to reside? I haven't done that.
> Searching the drive after the download I see the a Blue folder called Albion One, another called Albion One Orchestra and another called Albion One Library and numerous nkr,nks and nkc files plus an executable file named "Copy the Albion One folder to your documents folder" am I supposed to copy this to my documents folder or is this done automatically when the download manager installs Albion One?
> As it is now this looks like a bit of a mess,lol
> If I need to create a folder can I just make a folder and place all of this into the folder and does it matter what I name it?
> Before I continue downloading the rest of the sections, I'd like to know if I missed a step in the install process & need to create a *"master* *folder"* to place all of the folders and files to reside in on the hard drive?
> Thanks,
> KG



You want to choose the folder ABOVE the folder that holds your libraries. So for me I have a folder that says "Spitfire" inside that folder contains the folders of my various spitfire libraries (Iceni, HZ01, etc.). So when I downloaded Albion ONE I specified my "Spitfire" folder and the installer does the rest.


----------



## kgdrum

Hi Carbs,
Thanks for the info,so do you think I should just create a Spitfire folder and place everything Albion One related in it or do you think I should delete and re-download this again?
Also I have all of my other Spitfire libraries on their own spread out on 2 different sample drives,why should these go into the same folder as Albion One?
Thanks for the assistance,drummer jokes welcome 
KG


----------



## Carbs

You don't need ever


kgdrum said:


> Hi Carbs,
> Thanks for the info,so do you think I should just create a Spitfire folder and place everything Albion One related in it or do you think I should delete and re-download this again?
> Also I have all of my other Spitfire libraries on their own spread out on 2 different sample drives,why should these go into the same folder as Albion One?
> Thanks for the assistance,drummer jokes welcome
> KG




Slight misunderstanding, but I wasn't clear enough. You don't need to have ALL your spitfire libraries in one folder. Here's how my files are set up:

I have one folder called "Spitfire" inside that folder I have all my Albions, and my HZ percussion. Whenever I update any of those libraries I choose the "Spitfire" and the update will automatically go to the library it's meant for.

I have another folder called "Spitfire BML Strings." In this folder contains each a folder for Mural and a folder for Sable. If I get an update for, say, Mural, I would choose the "Spitfire BML Strings" folder and then the installer correctly updates Mural without touching Sable.

I have another folder called "Spitfire BML Brass." Same thing applies. This folder holds every BML brass library there is, and whenever I have to update one of those libraries, I just point to the "Spitfire BML Brass" folder.

So the point I'm making is that you don't need to have all your libraries in one folder, but you must point the the folder that they reside in for installations to work correctly.

---
Albion ONE has 4 different sections, and as long as you are pointing to the folder that Albion ONE folder is IN than all those sections will be placed neatly inside of your Albion ONE folder. 

I hope this makes sense...lol!


----------



## playz123

And if you are happy with just having Albion One on a drive, but not in some sort of sub folder structure like Carbs has, during the download and install of the Orchestral section, just choose the hard drive where you want Albion One to go...e.g. "Samples 1". The downloader will then create a folder below that named 'Albion One' and then when you download the other parts, just continue to choose "Samples 1" and all the files will be loaded into the appropriate Albion One folder. It's actually quite simple once you know how, but choosing the folder or drive above the library folder does seem to confuse people because ordinarily one doesn't do that.
I didn't feel the need to store my Spitfire libraries in groups in sub folders, but I'm NOT saying at all that others shouldn't do that or it's not a good idea. Actually I have one SSD dedicated to Spitfire, so I have no trouble finding the library I want, when I want it.


----------



## paulmatthew

Has anyone run into a problem with the Spitfire installer extracting the files ? I downloaded the Orchestra and it's just hanging on extracting the first file . I downloaded the Brunel loops and it seems to have extracted just fine.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

paulmatthew said:


> Has anyone run into a problem with the Spitfire installer extracting the files ? I downloaded the Orchestra and it's just hanging on extracting the first file . I downloaded the Brunel loops and it seems to have extracted just fine.



Paul, The Brunel loops are small but the Orchestra is huge. You have to have double the space on the drive to install. 40 GB would require 80 GB and 80 GB would require 160 GB. My SSD stays full so I have to download SF stuff onto another drive and then make room for the files and copy.


----------



## paulmatthew

It's got room . I think I'll have to extract the files from the orchestra zips then copy and paste them into the appropriate folders .


----------



## Killiard

paulmatthew said:


> Has anyone run into a problem with the Spitfire installer extracting the files ? I downloaded the Orchestra and it's just hanging on extracting the first file . I downloaded the Brunel loops and it seems to have extracted just fine.



You can check if it's doing anything by opening up the samples folder. There should be a load of zip files. Watch them for long enough and you'll see it finish and start the next zip file.

Edit. Sorry, I've just looked at your message again and it looks like that's what you're doing already


----------



## paulmatthew

It's going to take some work to figure this out now. The Steam instruments extracted to a completely different folder on another hard drive. Looks like I'm going to Frankenstein this thing together , Halloween style.


----------



## playz123

When I was extracting the Orchestra it did look to me as if it was stalled BUT it wasn't. I checked the folder size from time to time and noticed it was indeed increasing in size, but it did take a long time to extract. Paul if, as you appear to be saying, the first zip truly did stall then that's 'unusual'. I guess you could try to unzip it again using your default program, but you probably will eventually have to check that everything has ended up where it is supposed to be. I know Spitfire can help if that turns out to be a problem.


----------



## Mike Connelly

paulmatthew said:


> Has anyone run into a problem with the Spitfire installer extracting the files ? I downloaded the Orchestra and it's just hanging on extracting the first file . I downloaded the Brunel loops and it seems to have extracted just fine.



I had a similar issue. For the orchestra, it downloaded and extracted the sample files but left the big zip file in that folder. It also didn't extract all the smaller zips in the main folder so I had to do a bit manually. And it didn't hang on my system, it said it was done but it wasn't quite, and allowed the download app to extract them again. It did extract all the sample files and replace them but still ended prematurely the same way.


----------



## paulmatthew

I got it installed and activated it. So far the Orchestra seems to work as well as the ostinatum . I'm already impressed by this upgrade . The sound and the features are worth it . Can't wait to dive into the percussion and steamband . Thanks for assistance.


----------



## Polarity

Thinking of getting Albion One in a few days...
Wanting to ask to already owners, please: I read time ago that legacy Albion1 Ostinato engine output notes can be recorded on DAW tracks; is it still true with the one inside Albion One?
I believe something has to be modified inside the wrench tool menu, if it is like the Kontakt default arpeggiator module.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

Just downloaded 1.2 and all my Darwin Percussion, Steamband, and Brunel Loops UI is missing! :/


----------



## toddkedwards

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Just downloaded 1.2 and all my Darwin Percussion, Steamband, and Brunel Loops UI is missing! :/


I'm downloading now. I'll let you know if I run into any issues. Where did you download your files to?


----------



## reddognoyz

if you are missing Graphic interface items:


Harnek (Spitfire Audio)
Oct 27, 09:27

Hi Stuart,

For GUI issues deleting the .nkc files normally does the trick.

For Albion ONE, these .nkc files that you need to delete are located in the 'Scripts' folder.

Please ensure that you have Kontakt quit before you do this for it to take effect.

Kind Regards,

Harnek.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

toddkedwards said:


> I'm downloading now. I'll let you know if I run into any issues. Where did you download your files to?



Same directory as my folder where Albion ONE was contained. 

The fix posted above worked!


----------



## 1982m

Can anyone help?
I found the problem of an issue I was having the new update & it's now installed & working correctly.
How can I cancel a download in progress & also reset the library manager to see what is installed instead of ready to be installed.?
Every time I logon now the download is paused & ready to resume but it's no longer needed.


----------



## playz123

1982m said:


> Can anyone help?
> I found the problem of an issue I was having the new update & it's now installed & working correctly.
> How can I cancel a download in progress & also reset the library manager to see what is installed instead of ready to be installed.?
> Every time I logon now the download is paused & ready to resume but it's no longer needed.


You can reset in the library manager or just send a support request to Spitfire and they can do it for you.


----------



## 1982m

will do & thanks for the reply.


----------



## gaz

Hi,

I just updated to 1.2 and after installing, there is an empty file named "Copy the ALBION ONE folder to you Documents folder", along with a folder named "Albion ONE". My question is, is this the Documentation folder in the same location, or your user docs folder (which I find odd to have to put it there). It contains .nka files. Are these presents that can be loaded into the instrument for runs and such?

Cheers,
Gari


----------



## WindcryMusic

Are you guys saying there is a 1.2 out now? My Library Manager is still showing 1.1 as the latest version, with no downloads available.


----------



## gaz

Yes, 1.2. I believe that the Spitfire guys are rolling it out incrementally so not to overload the servers.


----------



## ericboehme

I am considering buying Albion One. I can't seem to find the real system requirements needed to run Albion optimally. I am a Mac user, with Logic as my DAW. How much RAM, CPU power, etc. do I need?


----------



## playz123

ericboehme said:


> I am considering buying Albion One. I can't seem to find the real system requirements needed to run Albion optimally. I am a Mac user, with Logic as my DAW. How much RAM, CPU power, etc. do I need?


Shouldn't be too hard for most modern systems, but what are your system specs??


----------



## playz123

gaz said:


> My question is, is this the Documentation folder in the same location, or your user docs folder (which I find odd to have to put it there). It contains .nka files. Are these presents that can be loaded into the instrument for runs and such?
> 
> Cheers,
> Gari


No, not in the documents folder in your Albion One folder. They are Ostinatum presets and, for example, on a Mac they need to be moved to your main hard drive's Users' "Documents" folder.


----------



## gaz

playz123 said:


> No, not in the documents folder in your Albion One folder. They are Ostinatum presets and, for example, on a Mac they need to be moved to your main hard drive's Users' "Documents" folder.


Cheers!


----------



## Guy Rowland

Just checking... Is Albion 1.2 just a small download update file, or the whole shebang again?


----------



## Anders Wall

Guy Rowland said:


> Just checking... Is Albion 1.2 just a small download update file, or the whole shebang again?


A small download update, 500mb or so.
Best,
Anders


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi

Anybody else having trouble with the GUI for the eDNA patches after the 1.2 update?


----------



## thesteelydane

lucianogiacomozzi said:


> Anybody else having trouble with the GUI for the eDNA patches after the 1.2 update?



I had the same problem, but the fix posted by reddognoyz above solved it.


----------



## ericboehme

playz123 said:


> Shouldn't be too hard for most modern systems, but what are your system specs??


I have an iMac, i5 2.9 ghz, 4 cores, 8 GB RAM, looking at buying an external SSD drive for it. I have been doing a lot of reading on this board over the past several days and it seems everyone has 32 GB. iMac maxes out at 16 GB. Eventually I will want some EW, like HO. Can I get away with 8 GB to start?


----------



## tack

WindcryMusic said:


> My Library Manager is still showing 1.1 as the latest version, with no downloads available.


Whereas my Library Manager is showing *1.0* is still the latest version. :(


----------



## playz123

ericboehme said:


> I have an iMac, i5 2.9 ghz, 4 cores, 8 GB RAM, looking at buying an external SSD drive for it. I have been doing a lot of reading on this board over the past several days and it seems everyone has 32 GB. iMac maxes out at 16 GB. Eventually I will want some EW, like HO. Can I get away with 8 GB to start?


Opinions may vary, but while you might "get away" with loading some Albion One patches, my suggestion is that you really should be looking at updating your computer if you want to run modern orchestral libraries. It certainly wouldn't be sufficient if, for example, you want to run some of the libraries from that other developer. You could also check out some of the posts in the 'hardware' area on the forum for additional info on what is being used currently. Personally I'd think about a system before an SSD drive, based on your specs. Hope that helps.


----------



## Baron Greuner

ericboehme said:


> I have an iMac, i5 2.9 ghz, 4 cores, 8 GB RAM, looking at buying an external SSD drive for it. I have been doing a lot of reading on this board over the past several days and it seems everyone has 32 GB. iMac maxes out at 16 GB. Eventually I will want some EW, like HO. Can I get away with 8 GB to start?



I agree with Frank. For an iMac, I would have thought 16 minimum but optimally 32 GB.

I have been using a 2008 MacPro since……..2008 and it's getting slow and clunky now with only 16 GB of ram. I am switching to an iMac very soon and the specs will be i7 boosted to 4.2 Ghz and 32 GB of ram with an external Black Magic SSD rack. Even that will get dicey at times probably.


----------



## ericboehme

playz123 said:


> Opinions may vary, but while you might "get away" with loading some Albion One patches, my suggestion is that you really should be looking at updating your computer if you want to run modern orchestral libraries. It certainly wouldn't be sufficient if, for example, you want to run some of the libraries from that other developer. You could also check out some of the posts in the 'hardware' area on the forum for additional info on what is being used currently. Personally I'd think about a system before an SSD drive, based on your specs. Hope that helps.


I am locked into Logic and really do not want to use another DAW. Should I consider a slave PC, since the cost of a Mac Pro is astronomical?


----------



## MisteR

Downloaded the upgrade, but still showing v 1.0 in Kontakt. Is that just that the graphics haven't been updated to reflect the upgrade? I seem to have the "what's new in 1.2" in my info tab...


----------



## ericboehme

Baron Greuner said:


> I agree with Frank. For an iMac, I would have thought 16 minimum but optimally 32 GB.
> 
> I have been using a 2008 MacPro since……..2008 and it's getting slow and clunky now with only 16 GB of ram. I am switching to an iMac very soon and the specs will be i7 boosted to 4.2 Ghz and 32 GB of ram with an external Black Magic SSD rack. Even that will get dicey at times probably.


Not sure I would go with an iMac. The 27 inch maxes out at 32GB, so if that becomes a bottleneck you are stuck. Mac Pro is really expensive. Did you consider mac to PC slave?


----------



## Gunvor

thesteelydane said:


> I had the same problem, but the fix posted by reddognoyz above solved it.



Having same issue, the GUI is completely white with standard kontakt sliders etc.

Screenshot below
https://img42.com/1XyRa

I dont seem to have any .nkc files in my scripts folder :s


----------



## Baron Greuner

ericboehme said:


> Not sure I would go with an iMac. The 27 inch maxes out at 32GB, so if that becomes a bottleneck you are stuck. Mac Pro is really expensive. Did you consider mac to PC slave?



It'll be OK. If it gets stuck, then my friend Larry will explain Mac Minis to me and all will be well.


----------



## Parsifal666

I use Windows 8.1, and my 16 gb RAM works great. Of course, I also have the Samsung T-1 500 for samples


----------



## ericboehme

Parsifal666 said:


> I use Windows 8.1, and my 16 gb RAM works great. Of course, I also have the Samsung T-1 500 for samples


So, if I beef up my iMac to 16GB, and get the external SSD, then I should be ok with Ablion?


----------



## PJMorgan

ericboehme said:


> Not sure I would go with an iMac. The 27 inch maxes out at 32GB, so if that becomes a bottleneck you are stuck. Mac Pro is really expensive. Did you consider mac to PC slave?



The late 2015 iMac can actually take 64gb max, according to OWC http://www.macrumors.com/2015/10/13/27-inch-imac-supports-64-gb-ram/

I'm thinking of upgrading to one myself from a 2012 i7 Mac mini.


----------



## Parsifal666

PJMorgan said:


> The late 2015 iMac can actually take 64gb max, according to OWC http://www.macrumors.com/2015/10/13/27-inch-imac-supports-64-gb-ram/
> 
> I'm thinking of upgrading to one myself from a 2012 i7 Mac mini.





ericboehme said:


> So, if I beef up my iMac to 16GB, and get the external SSD, then I should be ok with Ablion?



I honestly don't know much about Mac, but everything works terrific in Windows PC! The SSD is a huge help though.


----------



## procreative

If you are not using the latest Mac Pro, the things that greatly help playback are drive speed and RAM. On older Mac Pros internal SSDs are best, however the internal bays are limited to SATA2.

For max performance you either need a PCIE card like this http://www.sonnettech.com/product/tempossd.html that the SSD drive attaches to or one of the PCIE cards with on board SSD chips like this http://www.sonnettech.com/product/tempopciessd.html.

The max RAM specified originally for most models has been doubled in many instances see everymac.com for guidance, but even these are conservative.

The trouble with iMacs is expandability, I suppose you can run the SSDs via Thunderbolt using one of those external solutions (if its a newer iMac).

In the long run a PC slave may be more cost effective run via VEP and it spreads the processor load.


----------



## ericboehme

procreative said:


> If you are not using the latest Mac Pro, the things that greatly help playback are drive speed and RAM. On older Mac Pros internal SSDs are best, however the internal bays are limited to SATA2.
> 
> For max performance you either need a PCIE card like this http://www.sonnettech.com/product/tempossd.html that the SSD drive attaches to or one of the PCIE cards with on board SSD chips like this http://www.sonnettech.com/product/tempopciessd.html.
> 
> The max RAM specified originally for most models has been doubled in many instances see everymac.com for guidance, but even these are conservative.
> 
> The trouble with iMacs is expandability, I suppose you can run the SSDs via Thunderbolt using one of those external solutions (if its a newer iMac).
> 
> In the long run a PC slave may be more cost effective run via VEP and it spreads the processor load.


Thank you, this is really helpful.


----------



## 1982m

Maybe I missed them but I'd like to have the combined patches from I included in One. Those are my go-to's when starting a project, very useful.


----------



## prodigalson

I'm on a 27 inch iMac with 32gb RAM and have had no problems. My issue is more with bringing the CPU to it's knees using Logic. IMO, you just simply have to use VEPro to really make sure you're using multiple cores. 

For a long time it was just Hollywood Strings that gave me issues but now even some kontakt libraries such as the legato combination patches in Sable, Mural and Albion ONE are a pain without VEPRO.


----------



## ericboehme

PJMorgan said:


> The late 2015 iMac can actually take 64gb max, according to OWC http://www.macrumors.com/2015/10/13/27-inch-imac-supports-64-gb-ram/
> 
> I'm thinking of upgrading to one myself from a 2012 i7 Mac mini.


Just got off the phone from the Mac dealer I bought my iMac from in August. Going to trade my 3 month old iMac 21.5 to the 27 for about 2k more, but get the retina, 5k display, the i7 quad core 4.0 Ghz, 32 GB RAM (which can go up to 64 GB according to PJMorgan's link to OWC (see above), 1 TB fusion drive, two Thuderbolt ports for fast SSD. I think this gets me ready for these orchestral instruments, such as Albion One and hopefully EW. 

Seems like Logic also presents CPU issues, so some here are suggesting VEPro as well. What am I missing?


----------



## Spitfire Team

*VERSION 1.2 FREE UPDATE WITH NEW GOODIES!*

Releasing a product is never easy and despite intensive development, QA and beta testing there's always snow blindness! Albion ONE was no exception, an immensely complicated and feature rich library. We've received fantastic feedback and have had a few "issues" pointed out. So we're proud to announce that within the first two weeks of release we already have a free update that not only features bug fixes, but also some really exciting new content!

ADDED: New '*Organic Mutations*' presets added for Brunel
BUG FIX: Fixed issue with various Percussion samples
BUG FIX: Albion ONE v1.1 says 1.0 on the GUI
BUG FIX: Low Woods long sample issue.
BUG FIX: eDNA MIDI glitch
BUG FIX: Albion ONE Brunel Loops Construction Kits loading errors

(Already updated in v1.1)

HOTFIX: Albion ONE Strings Low 8ves shorts bad RR
HOTFIX: Albion ONE Woods High UACC conflict
HOTFIX: Albion ONE Strings Patch overlapping notes
HOTFIX: Organic Brunel Loops - Spread - No sound on load
HOTFIX: Easter Island Hits only plays at high velocities
HOTFIX: Percussion Patches missing 'Help' text

To get this update simply launch your application manager.

V1.3 will feature full NKS support and is just around the corner.

L*AST HOURS OF X-GRADE PROMO GET YOURS FOR £149 HERE*


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Is there some special trick to updating via the app manager that I don't know about? For me, it never displayed anything else than the Albion ONE version 1.0 and still does.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

I tried the update, but like many others, I'm not as savvy when it comes to knowing how to install libraries (Hi Omniphere) I think my problem was the original install being spilt into separate parts. I managed to move things about to get it working but the update hasn't appeared to work as I'm sure it's all in the wrong place. I've been reading the other posts about installing ABOVE but now it's all installed and working, I'm loathed to move anything without messing it up completely and then having to ask for help from Spitfire so I can download it all again.
For the record it's all working at the current V.1 but I think I may have made a mistake somewhere along the line. Kind of wish there was a all in one download option for people lucky enough to have a fast connection.

It's one hell of a library though and my earlier concerns have disappeared.
Wanted the update to work though as the low hits Darwin has an annoying velocity that I hoped the update has fixed?


----------



## Guy Rowland

I don't have the 1.2 update in Library Manager. What's the received wisdom these days - do we have to request it or should it show up automatically fairly quickly now? I get that large downloads have to be staggered, but I'd have thought 500mb wouldn't cause terrible problems.


----------



## romanr

Guy Rowland said:


> I don't have the 1.2 update in Library Manager. What's the received wisdom these days - do we have to request it or should it show up automatically fairly quickly now? I get that large downloads have to be staggered, but I'd have thought 500mb wouldn't cause terrible problems.


Same here, tried it several times today and the last two days but it won't show up. Maybe we have to wait a bit? Or is there a manual way to download the update?


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

You get an email to tell you it's available in your Spitfire manager


----------



## devonmyles

Just opened up the Library manager.
There is no 1.2 update for me.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi guys, we've had to re 'push' these out, if no 1.2 in your DLM check back later.

Best.


----------



## stargazer

Hi,
I own the Albion 1 Legacy, but when I log in, order, and get to the last page (Authorise) I still see the full price and not the upgrade price. I submitted a support ticket a few days ago, but when I check my requests at Zendesk it's not there.
Thanks in advance,
Hakan


----------



## Gunvor

Anyone getting an error when trying to load the Brunel Construction kits?


----------



## rayinstirling

Yes


----------



## Andrajas

yeah


----------



## jononotbono

Oooops, like an idiot I just downloaded them into a folder onto my Desktop. I just requested an update reset. 

I've been renovating my Music Lab (not completely finished yet) since buying Albion One and tonight is going to be the first time I get to play with Albion One. Excitement is off the chain...


----------



## samphony

ericboehme said:


> I am locked into Logic and really do not want to use another DAW. Should I consider a slave PC, since the cost of a Mac Pro is astronomical?


Either that or just use Vienna ensemble on a single machine or start freezing tracks. If you wanna stay with your current mac a PC slave might be your solution.


----------



## jononotbono

Wow. Albion One is overwhelming. So much fun until the end of time!


----------



## NYC Composer

well, I missed updating, thinking on it til last moment then got distracted, but a lot of these download errors sound painful. 

Still, seems to still be up (the update) on some other sites (maybe Audio Deluxe?) in light of the various download problems, I wonder if Spitfire has closed the door yet? (on the update from Legacy to A1)


----------



## ericboehme

samphony said:


> Either that or just use Vienna ensemble on a single machine or start freezing tracks. If you wanna stay with your current mac a PC slave might be your solution.


The reason to use VEPro on new iMac will be to use more than one core, right? Logic only uses a single core I believe.Just talked with OWC and will start with 40 GB RAM and can go up to 64 GB. Sorry for the questions if they seem obvious, I am new to the orchestral virtual instruments.


----------



## ericboehme

Anyone using El Capitan on a Mac? Does Kontakt, VePro and Albion all work on it?


----------



## PJMorgan

ericboehme said:


> The reason to use VEPro on new iMac will be to use more than one core, right? Logic only uses a single core I believe.Just talked with OWC and will start with 40 GB RAM and can go up to 64 GB. Sorry for the questions if they seem obvious, I am new to the orchestral virtual instruments.



Yes but it's only really a problem when playing in a part while you already may have a lot of other tracks running. A good tip for playback in Logic is to have a dummy audio track with no I/O's & have that track selected during playback, then you'll find Logic utilises all cores pretty evenly. Another one is to use more separate instances of Kontakt per instrument instead of using up all 16 slots of Kontakt e.g. violins 1 in One Kontakt, V2 on another etc.

Also it seems a lot of people think that because they have much more powerful computers now, they shouldn't have to freeze tracks. It really doesn't take that long to freeze/unfreeze tracks & it can save you a lot of CPU/RAM. I find myself having to do it a lot now on my tiny 2012 Mac mini since I've started to use a lot more sample libraries & it really helps a lot....I just said a lot a lot there didn't I


----------



## PJMorgan

Has everyone got their 1.2 update? I haven't got mine yet


----------



## IFM

PJMorgan said:


> Has everyone got their 1.2 update? I haven't got mine yet


I haven't seen mine yet either.


----------



## ysnyvz

PJMorgan said:


> Has everyone got their 1.2 update? I haven't got mine yet


me neither. should we wait or send email?


----------



## zvenx

Nor have I.
rsp


----------



## WindcryMusic

ysnyvz said:


> me neither. should we wait or send email?



I haven't received mine yet either (though, to be fair, I haven't checked in the past couple of hours). I already did send a support request to Spitfire about it, and got a reply that they are sorry for the delay and that the 1.2 update should appear in my Library Manager shortly. I am not sure whether that means they made a special effort to push it out for me in response to my request, or if they just haven't finished rolling it out to everyone yet.


----------



## Parsifal666

I haven't received mine, but I can't complain. I already love Albion 1 as it is, and haven't come anywhere near plundering its depths. One of my best buys of the year, no question about it.

So, I'm in no big hurry, plenty to do.


----------



## ysnyvz

WindcryMusic said:


> I haven't received mine yet either (though, to be fair, I haven't checked in the past couple of hours). I already did send a support request to Spitfire about it, and got a reply that they are sorry for the delay and that the 1.2 update should appear in my Library Manager shortly. I am not sure whether that means they made a special effort to push it out for me in response to my request, or if they just haven't finished rolling it out to everyone yet.


Thanks. I will wait a few days before requesting support.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

Quick question. If I were to delete all of the New Albion 1, Darwin e.t.c. Would the Spitfire download manager allow me to install everything again or do I need to raise a support ticket with Spitfire?


----------



## X-Bassist

ericboehme said:


> The reason to use VEPro on new iMac will be to use more than one core, right? Logic only uses a single core I believe.Just talked with OWC and will start with 40 GB RAM and can go up to 64 GB. Sorry for the questions if they seem obvious, I am new to the orchestral virtual instruments.



Albion One, Kontakt 5, and VE Pro works great on my Mac with Mavericks, but I haven't gone to El Capitan yet- search for El Capitan issues. VE Pro runs as a separate app in the background, so even if your DAW runs 1 core, VE Pro should still be able to use all available cores- it's also much better at using those cores and can use less Ram for each instrument then using your DAW alone. Meaning more instruments can be loaded (my experience was 30-40 percent more)- well worth the $200 price (Audio deluxe). Much better CPU and Ram performance.


----------



## toddkedwards

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Quick question. If I were to delete all of the New Albion 1, Darwin e.t.c. Would the Spitfire download manager allow me to install everything again or do I need to raise a support ticket with Spitfire?


It should let you re-download everything. I believe it will ask you if you want to download the update or the entire library.


----------



## samphony

ericboehme said:


> The reason to use VEPro on new iMac will be to use more than one core, right? Logic only uses a single core I believe.Just talked with OWC and will start with 40 GB RAM and can go up to 64 GB. Sorry for the questions if they seem obvious, I am new to the orchestral virtual instruments.


As @PJMorgan stated the one core thing is only a problem if you are trying to play a lot of tracks or high performance scripted libraries live. Just switch to a no output track. Play in part by part or program. You can easily work at 256 or 512 buffer size. Your new iMac will be fine. I personally don't like waiting and starring at the kontakt "background loading" screen that's why VEP can be a good choice.


----------



## Nokatus

A long-time lurker here , enjoying Albion ONE a great deal -- except... my Library Manager still only shows version 1.0, no matter how much I refresh the libraries. Is there something specific I should try, other than just contacting customer support?


----------



## shenrei

Ditto here. Mine is showing 1.1, and nothing about 1.2 has been showing up on the DLM.


----------



## Nokatus

I just figured something must be wrong, other than some common lag, if mine is still showing 1.0 even though 1.1 has been out for quite a while now..?


----------



## shenrei

What I downloaded was 1.1 when I purchased Albion ONE. I'm guessing if we delete and redownload, it'll be 1.2, but that's not really practical.


----------



## jon wayne

I still have 1.1, can't find construction kits, and my DL was only 49.6 gb. It shows that the DL is 53gb. Are the construction kits that large?


----------



## ysnyvz

jon wayne said:


> I still have 1.1, can't find construction kits, and my DL was only 49.6 gb. It shows that the DL is 53gb. Are the construction kits that large?


49.6 gb is correct size on PC. Almost every file is bigger on Mac.


----------



## ptsmith

I'm on 1.0 and no updates are available. I understand theirs a delay on 1.2. Should I have the 1.1 update available?


----------



## rayinstirling

I downloaded my software on Saturday which was ver. 1.2
Everything seems fine except accessing the Brunel Construction kits........ I can't!
Perhaps fixing that is causing the delay.


----------



## dannymc

i've logged into my spitfire library manager too and ain't seeing any 1.2 update and did not receive any email about the update 

btw Spitifire team any plans for Paul Thomson to do a "creating realistic mockups Part II" for albion one? the 1 hour video Paul done for albion legacy was one of the most inspiring tutorials i"ve ever seen and as a beginner i still set as a benchmark for top quality midi busking to aim for. until i"d seen this i really didn't believe that we were at the point where we have access to a full sounding orchestra inside our computers


----------



## 1982m

rayinstirling said:


> I downloaded my software on Saturday which was ver. 1.2
> Everything seems fine except accessing the Brunel Construction kits........ I can't!
> Perhaps fixing that is causing the delay.


I had problems doing batch re-saves with a few of the Brunnel presets. Reported it a few days ago & they're
currently working it.


----------



## Polarity

At this point I think I will wait the 1.3 version (at least) before buying Albion One...

in the meanwhile I already worked for adapting my custom universal controller to Albion One articulations and sound controls, so to be prepared.


----------



## tav.one

I bought the Cross-grade on 30th, Version 1.2 was the default download option, so I guess I saved a lot of hassle for myself.

In the DLM, Stephenson Steam Synth shows up as v1.2 on the Installed libraries list but shows 1.1 on the details when clicked.


----------



## jononotbono

reddognoyz said:


> if you are missing Graphic interface items:
> 
> 
> Harnek (Spitfire Audio)
> Oct 27, 09:27
> 
> Hi Stuart,
> 
> For GUI issues deleting the .nkc files normally does the trick.
> 
> For Albion ONE, these .nkc files that you need to delete are located in the 'Scripts' folder.
> 
> Please ensure that you have Kontakt quit before you do this for it to take effect.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Harnek.



Thank you for sharing this. I was having GUI problems and this sorted it out completely!


----------



## Ryan99

Nokatus said:


> A long-time lurker here , enjoying Albion ONE a great deal -- except... my Library Manager still only shows version 1.0, no matter how much I refresh the libraries. Is there something specific I should try, other than just contacting customer support?



You should try to wait that Spitfire Audio send you an email informing you of the new update. I'm still waiting for mine, but it's all working well, so I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Pixelee

I'm not sure what the Albion One cartridge does when you push it in or leave it in the eDna. Does anyone know?


----------



## Nokatus

Ryan99 said:


> You should try to wait that Spitfire Audio send you an email informing you of the new update. I'm still waiting for mine, but it's all working well, so I'm in no hurry.



Ah ok, thanks. Hmm, I haven't received any email for the 1.1 update either, though (just double checked)... Didn't even realize there should have been one.


----------



## ericboehme

X-Bassist said:


> Albion One, Kontakt 5, and VE Pro works great on my Mac with Mavericks, but I haven't gone to El Capitan yet- search for El Capitan issues. VE Pro runs as a separate app in the background, so even if your DAW runs 1 core, VE Pro should still be able to use all available cores- it's also much better at using those cores and can use less Ram for each instrument then using your DAW alone. Meaning more instruments can be loaded (my experience was 30-40 percent more)- well worth the $200 price (Audio deluxe). Much better CPU and Ram performance.


Thanks. Since I am a newbie to using Kontakt or VePro, I am having trouble understanding how they all work together. Albion uses Kontakt. This is probably not the right thread, but where can I learn about how VEPro works with Kontakt and Albion, or even Play and EW? Confused.


----------



## ericboehme

PJMorgan said:


> Yes but it's only really a problem when playing in a part while you already may have a lot of other tracks running. A good tip for playback in Logic is to have a dummy audio track with no I/O's & have that track selected during playback, then you'll find Logic utilises all cores pretty evenly. Another one is to use more separate instances of Kontakt per instrument instead of using up all 16 slots of Kontakt e.g. violins 1 in One Kontakt, V2 on another etc.
> 
> Also it seems a lot of people think that because they have much more powerful computers now, they shouldn't have to freeze tracks. It really doesn't take that long to freeze/unfreeze tracks & it can save you a lot of CPU/RAM. I find myself having to do it a lot now on my tiny 2012 Mac mini since I've started to use a lot more sample libraries & it really helps a lot....I just said a lot a lot there didn't I


Thanks. This is helpful.


----------



## WindcryMusic

I never received an email about the 1.2 update, but it finally showed up in my Library Manager this morning. (It's been downloaded and installed, but I won't have a chance to look at it further until tonight.)

EDIT: the email arrived a few hours after I installed the update.


----------



## 1982m

I installed the Brunel update- problem solved.
Thank you!


----------



## Andy_Allen

Well, darn-it!

I downloaded and installed the update, didn't seem to be any problems. But now the GUIs are scrambled gibberish - and I'm out at another studio and my backups are at home, so I can't retreat back to v1.0.

Back even further to the old faithful original Albion today then.

Anyone else had this problem?


--Andy


----------



## Bulb

Just delete the .nkc files in the Scripts folder and all should be well again!


----------



## Andy_Allen

Ya see...this is why I love you guys!

Worked a treat, now I'm back on track.

Thanks a million (again!).

--Andy


----------



## Bulb

No probalo!


----------



## Pixelee

Pixelee said:


> I'm not sure what the Albion One cartridge does when you push it in or leave it in the eDna. Does anyone know?



So, does anyone know?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Pixelee said:


> So, does anyone know?



It gives you a better view of the FX controls behind... seriously, we care that much.


----------



## mc_deli

Argh. Got the update. But the instructions make little sense. I tried two different folder levels "above" but can't get the install right. And the download reset doesn't seem to work. So now a wait for support. Much pain for usually simple small upgrade this is...

"the folder you choose... so above... the folder of your choice... the same folder for each part" etc etc the campaign for plain English starts here :(


----------



## Zhao Shen

Should the update have hit my Spitfire Library Manager yet? Doesn't seem to be showing v1.2 for me.


----------



## dannymc

> Should the update have hit my Spitfire Library Manager yet? Doesn't seem to be showing v1.2 for me.



did you get the email Zhao? i got the email today from the spitfire team and then when i logged into the library manager the updates were all there.

Danny


----------



## Zhao Shen

dannymc said:


> did you get the email Zhao? i got the email today from the spitfire team and then when i logged into the library manager the updates were all there.
> 
> Danny


Not yet! Guess I'll hold tight until then, thanks!


----------



## playz123

Just received my update e-mail this morning, so they are going out, but maybe not all at once. In any case, the download and update went flawlessly, everything was installed in the correct location, the Orchestra GUI is showing v 1.2 now, and batch resave worked perfectly. So thanks and "well done" Spitfire!


----------



## wbacer

Bulb said:


> Just delete the .nkc files in the Scripts folder and all should be well again!


Thanks for the advise on deleting the .nkc files in the Albion One Scripts folder. When I updated to 1.2 my GYI was also scrambled. Deleting those files worked like a charm. This place needs to be renamed to v.i.control and tech support.
Wayne


----------



## zvenx

Finally got my 1.2 update email. I start up my spitfire download manager, makes sure it does only latest update.... but it seems like it wants to re-download everything. Its telling me 9 hours to go..... has this happened to anyone else?
what is the solution?
thanks
rsp

edit: it apparently it isn't letting me reset my download

rsp


----------



## resound

My 1.2 update email came in on Saturday, and today I just got an email for Brunel Loops update 1.2.1.


----------



## Chris Porter

resound said:


> My 1.2 update email came in on Saturday, and today I just got an email for Brunel Loops update 1.2.1.



I got the Brunel Loops update today as well


----------



## Zhao Shen

Question, what's my folder hierarchy supposed to look like for the new Albion One update? I have an Albion ONE folder inside my Spitfire Albion ONE Library folder and a second .DS_Store in that folder...

Also what are the .nka files doing there and why is there a file telling me to copy that folder over to Documents?


----------



## kgdrum

Hi I finally downloaded,installed,updated and authorized Albion One thanks to the advice of Carbs and Play123 aka Frank.
Since I installed initially directly to the hd without creating a folder I continued & I pointed everything to the same drive and the installer showed the correct Spitfire Albion One folder every time.
I'm able to see and play the Orch no problem,I see Albion One and Legacy but in the instrument list I don't see the Darwin Percussion,Brunel Loops or Stephenson's Steam Synth like they appear in Albion 1.
They were all pointed to the same location when I installed A-One so I'm a bit confused,how to get these to show up.
Why is this install so much more complicated & problematic than the Albion 1 install?
Also concerning the file telling me to copy that folder over to Documents? On a Mac just to be clear which Documents folder?
Any suggestions?
Thanks
KG


----------



## ysnyvz

Installed the update. Everything works better now. Thanks, Spitfire.



Zhao Shen said:


> Question, what's my folder hierarchy supposed to look like for the new Albion One update? I have an Albion ONE folder inside my Spitfire Albion ONE Library folder and a second .DS_Store in that folder...
> 
> Also what are the .nka files doing there and why is there a file telling me to copy that folder over to Documents?


Those nka files are ostinatum presets. Kontakt always looks for them in Documents, when you want to load them.


----------



## tav.one

So we'll be getting 1.3 update this month as well, with the announced NKS Support?

On NI website it says ready in november, v1.2 change log doesn't say anything about it.


----------



## Nokatus

Just reporting that I got the email as well now, I'm up from 1.0 and all's good


----------



## Parsifal666

With all the above, I'm going to wait to install the update. I'm great with what I have.


----------



## playz123

Parsifal666 said:


> With all the above, I'm going to wait to install the update. I'm great with what I have.


Why wait? The update went flawlessly for me and some things have been fixed. so for me it was a step forward.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi there all, we believe that all emails for 1.2 should have been sent and the majority of those who have updated report that it is all good. 

We did have some major probs with our backend spitting out the wrong versions to a few of you and request that you contact support if you're still having problems, all the fixes I have seen are incredibly quick and easy. We're massively sorry for this...

The website error will become clear in a week or so when something very exciting happens.

My first time here for a while, but thanks ever so much for the words of encouragement re AO, this has been the most nerve wracking release of Paul and my careers as devs and we're really glad you seem to like it.

Much love as always.

Christian.


----------



## ClefferNotes

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there all, we believe that all emails for 1.2 should have been sent and the majority of those who have updated report that it is all good.
> 
> We did have some major probs with our backend spitting out the wrong versions to a few of you and request that you contact support if you're still having problems, all the fixes I have seen are incredibly quick and easy. We're massively sorry for this...
> 
> The website error will become clear in a week or so when something very exciting happens.
> 
> My first time here for a while, but thanks ever so much for the words of encouragement re AO, this has been the most nerve wracking release of Paul and my careers as devs and we're really glad you seem to like it.
> 
> Much love as always.
> 
> Christian.


Much love and respect back at you  Some phenomenal work from you guys. I couldn't be happier that I discovered the world of Spitfire early this year. I wouldn't have it any other way. I am loving Albion One and many other libraries from you. Recently purchased Percussion and Solo strings and blown away by these products too! I cannot wait until Christmas to unwrap my new Spitfire toys! Sable will be one of them! 

Thanks so much once again and keep up the amazing work! 

Chris


----------



## Christof

The construction kits are still corrupted, Kontakt tells me to add the library (which is already added).
I am on V1.2


----------



## ysnyvz

Christof said:


> The construction kits are still corrupted, Kontakt tells me to add the library (which is already added).
> I am on V1.2


There is a 1.2.1 fix for brunel loops. Did you get it?


----------



## Christof

ysnyvz said:


> There is a 1.2.1 fix for brunel loops. Did you get it?


Yes, I have 1.2.1 installed.
The problem remains.


----------



## ysnyvz

Christof said:


> Yes, I have 1.2.1 installed.
> The problem remains.


I downloaded updates to a different folder then put them into library folder manually. After batch resaving all patches work and load faster.


----------



## Pixelee

I know I'm super late for the party, but here is another track that is 100% Albion One minus some mastering. I really find the names of the patches enjoyable such as "Ex-wife's Bones". I'm really enjoying Albion One and I think it's one of the best purchases I've made this year. The Spiccatos are wonderful and the legatos plus a hint of the lush verb is perfect for my usage. Not this track, but for next track, I think my Cinestrings can really benefit the lush sound from Albion so I don't have to use a bit of tape saturation.


----------



## Gunvor

Christof said:


> The construction kits are still corrupted, Kontakt tells me to add the library (which is already added).
> I am on V1.2


I also cant run the contruction kit, i get the exact same error you do. I have also the latest 1.2.1 update.


----------



## Parsifal666

Gunvor said:


> I also cant run the contruction kit, i get the exact same error you do. I have also the latest 1.2.1 update.



Comments like these make in no hurry at all to download the update. I'm not experiencing problems with what I have...no need for an update. When and if I need it, I'll download it. Everything works wonderfully for me.

Albion 1 is the vst Event of the Year in my humble opinion. I passed on Omnisphere and Strobe 2 and sold Synthmaster and Serum for this...and I don't miss them in the slightest. I do have a ton of other synths though lol, including the freeking phenomenal Earth 1.


----------



## Christof

It works now after installing manually.
Not very user friendly.
The construction kits are empty, that means no sound or mapping.
I tried to find a user manual in the documentation folder (in pdf format) but there is nothing except a "whats new".
Not very user friendly.
I looked for a user manual on the spitfire website, I found something quite confusing, I prefer a simple pdf, something I can study offline.

I love Spitfire's products, but something went wrong with the release of Albion One.
Maybe release a bit later without bugs?


----------



## zvenx

Hi, I am curious to know how many of us are still having issues with the Legato Patches in this library. For me the Individual section ones work fine, the full ones all click between transitions. On Both my Mac and PC.... Spirtfire audio CS rep who I have been in contact with, insists now it is my DFD settings which I haven't had to trouble with since I think Kontakt 4 came out and made a lot of that behind the scenes or within the library themselves. And I do find it hard that even in standalone with only one instrument loaded, there would be clicks...... is this still happening to anyone else?
thanks
rsp


----------



## WindcryMusic

zvenx said:


> Hi, I am curious to know how many of us are still having issues with the Legato Patches in this library. For me the Individual section ones work fine, the full ones all click between transitions. On Both my Mac and PC.... Spirtfire audio CS rep who I have been in contact with, insists now it is my DFD settings which I haven't had to trouble with since I think Kontakt 4 came out and made a lot of that behind the scenes or within the library themselves. And I do find it hard that even in standalone with only one instrument loaded, there would be clicks...... is this still happening to anyone else?
> thanks
> rsp



Yes, I do. If you look at your CPU usage, if your situation is like mine you'll see that one core is spiking all the way to 100% when those clicks occur. It isn't a disk I/O issue … everything is fully loaded into RAM and it still happens. And as you say, it only happens on the full sections … the individual ones put far less load on the CPU than the full sections, even after I unload all articulations from the full sections other than the one I am using, which makes no sense as I'd think it should then be roughly equivalent to the individual version thereof.


----------



## zvenx

Thanks for the confirmation. I will indeed check out the cpu meter.
rsp


----------



## Vastman

could someone please post the final file structure for one? Mine's all messed up


----------



## mc_deli

I also have a messed up file structure. I got Spitfire support to reset the update downloads. Then i changed the install location in the Spitfire lib manager, then redownloaded to a separate folder. And I will install the updates manually.

Several support emails later I am surprised they made this soooo hard. Less pain next time please!


----------



## stixman

Mine went all pear shaped too


----------



## geronimo

Christof said:


> The construction kits are empty, that means no sound or mapping.
> I tried to find a user manual in the documentation folder (in pdf format) but there is nothing except a "whats new".
> Not very user friendly.



Yes, I confirm: Should we insert ourselves elements in the Folders A and B and especially, how ?


----------



## jules

Vastman said:


> could someone please post the final file structure for one? Mine's all messed up


Same here after the update. Here's what it looks like :


----------



## Polarity

personally I always prefer manual installing of files and updates...
when there is the choice I always choose that.
I'd need just developer puts files correctly in zipped folders to download and a text file to tell me where to copy them in the already installed version.
With Hans Zimmer Percussion 01 was like that if I remember right.


----------



## kgdrum

Yeah I have to agree the installation process on Albion One is weird,I have several Spitfire libraries including Albion 1 ,libraries from too many companies and this *ONE* is way too complicated.
The installation instructions are too vague,when numerous experienced customers are having installation related issues, it tells me this could have been set up better.
I contacted tech support on Thursday and hope to hear back in the next few days so I can get this library properly installed and running.
Spitfire happens to be one of my favorite developers, I hope they improve the installation procedure for Albion One.


----------



## playz123

I understand that some people have had problems installing, especially if one is new to Spitfire, but I can't quite understand why some of the established Spitfire users are finding things challenging. The installation process has been the same for a very long time now. All one needs to do is choose the level above where the installation is to take place, and Spitfire takes care of the rest. I have numerous SF libraries, and have had no problems with the installs over the last 18 months....and that includes the Albion One install and then the update. I am on a Mac, so perhaps it's a PC issue or something?? In any case, it does indeed seem to be an issue for some reason, but I for one, am wondering why it works for some and not others.


----------



## stixman

I have 3 other SF libraries which installed without a hitch this one not so smooth! I'm on PC.


----------



## wbacer

I agree the initial install and updates are a little confusing. Here is what the folder structure looks like on my Mac.
I directed the initial Albion ONE install to the root level of my external SSD, (Disk 2). The initial install then created the Spitfire Albion ONE library folder and installed all of the embedded folders and files within that folder.

For all of the additional installs and updates, I again directed them to the root level of my external SSD, (Disk 2), one level above the Spitfire Albion ONE library folder. The additional installs and updates automatically found the Spitfire Albion ONE folder and installed their files in the correct locations within that folder.

I then copied the Albion ONE folder to the documents folder on my internal HD.

I hope this helps.

Wayne


----------



## Parsifal666

wbacer said:


> I agree the initial install and updates are a little confusing. Here is what the folder structure looks like on my Mac.
> I directed the initial Albion ONE install to the root level of my external SSD, (Disk 2). The initial install then created the Spitfire Albion ONE library folder and installed all of the embedded folders and files within that folder.
> 
> For all of the additional installs and updates, I again directed them to the root level of my external SSD, (Disk 2), one level above the Spitfire Albion ONE library folder. The additional installs and updates automatically found the Spitfire Albion ONE folder and installed their files in the correct locations within that folder.
> 
> I then copied the Albion ONE folder to the documents folder on my internal HD.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Wayne




Thanks! When I want and/or need the upgrade I know how to do it


----------



## playz123

wbacer said:


> I agree the initial install and updates are a little confusing. Here is what the folder structure looks like on my Mac.
> I directed the initial Albion ONE install to the root level of my external SSD, (Disk 2). The initial install then created the Spitfire Albion ONE library folder and installed all of the embedded folders and files within that folder.
> 
> For all of the additional installs and updates, I again directed them to the root level of my external SSD, (Disk 2), one level above the Spitfire Albion ONE library folder. The additional installs and updates automatically found the Spitfire Albion ONE folder and installed their files in the correct locations within that folder.
> 
> I then copied the Albion ONE folder to the documents folder on my internal HD.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Wayne


That's the way to do it, Wayne, and it's exactly what the Spitfire instructional video says to do! But it still doesn't answer the question as to why some established users are having problems.


----------



## zacnelson

Could the problem be due to the fact that when you use the Spitfire Library Manager App to download the 4 sections, you actually need to point it to the correct location EACH time (ie for each of the 4 Albion ONE sections) otherwise it just reverts to another location. This was an issue I discovered. I assumed that the folder I specified for the first part of the download was going to apply each time, but it didn't.


----------



## kgdrum

zacnelson said:


> Could the problem be due to the fact that when you use the Spitfire Library Manager App to download the 4 sections, you actually need to point it to the correct location EACH time (ie for each of the 4 Albion ONE sections) otherwise it just reverts to another location. This was an issue I discovered. I assumed that the folder I specified for the first part of the download was going to apply each time, but it didn't.




Well the strange thing I feel like I understood the process and did it correctly & I was pointing the Brunel loops,Darwin Percussion,Stephenson etc....but they're not there,I don't know if the replaced the files in Albion1 or if there hiding somewhere else,weirdness prevails for me with this ONE install,lol!


----------



## Vastman

wbacer said:


> I agree the initial install and updates are a little confusing. Here is what the folder structure looks like on my Mac.
> I directed the initial Albion ONE install to the root level of my external SSD, (Disk 2). The initial install then created the Spitfire Albion ONE library folder and installed all of the embedded folders and files within that folder.
> 
> For all of the additional installs and updates, I again directed them to the root level of my external SSD, (Disk 2), one level above the Spitfire Albion ONE library folder. The additional installs and updates automatically found the Spitfire Albion ONE folder and installed their files in the correct locations within that folder.
> 
> I then copied the Albion ONE folder to the documents folder on my internal HD.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Wayne


Thanks so much for that attachment... exactly what I was hoping for! Spitfire should be publishing this final file structure in their notes...currently my eDNA is screwed up after updating....


----------



## playz123

zacnelson said:


> Could the problem be due to the fact that when you use the Spitfire Library Manager App to download the 4 sections, you actually need to point it to the correct location EACH time (ie for each of the 4 Albion ONE sections) otherwise it just reverts to another location. This was an issue I discovered. I assumed that the folder I specified for the first part of the download was going to apply each time, but it didn't.


Correct, Zac. There are 4 separate downloads and so you need to point each one each time. Always been that way since the Library Manager app was released. Other libraries as well as updates have also been released in parts like that.


----------



## wbacer

Well I didn't get it right the first time either. I also assumed that once you set the install location, it was set for all of the subsequent installs but as zacnelson stated, you have to reset the install location for each install.

The install location defaults to the Spitfire folder, wherever that is. Probable nested deep within your internal HD somewhere. I ended up trashing the entire Spitfire Albion ONE folder, reset all of the original installs and started over from scratch.

If you have lost files, I would do the following;
Trash the Spitfire Albion ONE folder and start over. If you don't feel comfortable trashing that folder that rename it to Old Spitfire Albion ONE folder or whatever and trash it later.
Within the Spitfire Audio Library Manager, highlight Albion Orchestra 1.2, then click on the Library Menu and select Reset Download. You will also need to reset the download for Brunel Loops 1.2.1, Darwin Percussion 1.2 and Stephenson's Steam 1.2 as well.
Then use the method I outlined above.
The Library menu is also where you'll change your install location for each install.
That did the trick for me and everything now works just fine.


----------



## romanr

After I also received the update last week and read some questions in this and the other thread regarding how Albion ONE would blend with other libraries, I wanted to show you this track I just finished. I combined ONE's strings with Cinesamples Cinestrings and brass & woodwinds with EastWest Hollywood Brass/Woodwinds. So this is an impression of how well AONE works with other libraries. In my opinion, Cinestrings really benefits especially from the lush legato sound of Albion and together, they do an amazing job regarding a beautiful string sound. If you've got any questions about instrumentation or settings, feel free to ask of course .


----------



## markleake

I had no issues on PC (Windows 8.1) downloading and installing 1.2. I just made sure each time it asked me where to put the files (it asked 4 times, one for each part to download) that I chose the parent folder of where 1.1 had been installed, which is the same as what I had to do when first installing 1.1 anyway. No issues. Maybe there are multiple versions of the Library Manager that behave differently?

Anyway, if you are interested, I wrote a quick piece yesterday as a test while setting up a template. This uses all Albion ONE, with the exception of: some reverb; harp harmonics at the start by EastWest (no, not the new one obviously); choir in the second part from EastWest, and the piano.

It is basically me experimenting with mixing the eDNA sounds with Brunel loops and orchestral sounds.



Overall I love it - the fact I could write something within an hour or so, like the above, has made me fall in love. I am just learning, and bought ONE because of the cross-genre capability so I can try my hand at some more ambient/orchestral-cross pieces, as that suits better what I am currently trying to write for. This suits me perfectly!


----------



## will_m

Is anyone else having trouble with the the brass patches? I'm trying to play back some simple staccato parts but only some of the notes sound, the others are mute and it seems random which ones will play. If I load the old albion brass patch it works fine.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

playz123 said:


> I have numerous SF libraries, and have had no problems with the installs over the last 18 months....and that includes the Albion One install and then the update. I am on a Mac, so perhaps it's a PC issue or something?? In any case, it does indeed seem to be an issue for some reason, but I for one, am wondering why it works for some and not others.



+1 and I am on a PC. Albion One installed exactly like all of the other ones.


----------



## playz123

will_m said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with the the brass patches? I'm trying to play back some simple staccato parts but only some of the notes sound, the others are mute and it seems random which ones will play. If I load the old albion brass patch it works fine.


Are you referring to the "Shorts"? With which 'Brass' patch are you having trouble? They all seem to work fine here. Did you do a batch resave to ensure you aren't missing any samples and your installation is correct??


----------



## zacnelson

playz123 said:


> Are you referring to the "Shorts"? With which 'Brass' patch are you having trouble? They all seem to work fine here. Did you do a batch resave to ensure you aren't missing any samples and your installation is correct??


I thought that batch resaving was only necessary in the old versions of Kontakt, and that from version 5 onwards that was no longer required?


----------



## Pixelee

will_m said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with the the brass patches? I'm trying to play back some simple staccato parts but only some of the notes sound, the others are mute and it seems random which ones will play. If I load the old albion brass patch it works fine.



I'm not having problems at all with the brass at all and I believe mine is 1.1 version. In fact, it's quite responsive and crispy.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

zacnelson said:


> I thought that batch resaving was only necessary in the old versions of Kontakt, and that from version 5 onwards that was no longer required?


 It has more to do with how the developer saved the package than with the version. I still have to do it from time to time. One example is when an update is saved to keep the old version and I prefer to replace the old version. When I move the new NKI files into the old folder structure, they can no longer find the samples so I run batch resave.


----------



## zacnelson

I was thinking purely in terms of loading speed; I recall that with earlier versions of Kontakt, it was always recommended that users batch resave any new library in order to speed up loading times. However this is no longer required with K5. What you are talking about with not being able to find the samples is a separate matter.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

zacnelson said:


> I was thinking purely in terms of loading speed; I recall that with earlier versions of Kontakt, it was always recommended that users batch resave any new library in order to speed up loading times. However this is no longer required with K5. What you are talking about with not being able to find the samples is a separate matter.


Experts still say that it speeds up loading time.

http://soundiron.com/blogs/pro-tips/16729676-pro-tip-1-run-a-kontakt-batch-resave-on-your-libraries-to-speed-up-instrument-load-times

http://output.com/documentation/REV_Documentation.pdf


----------



## jononotbono

I always Batch Resave a new library and also when a Library has been updated. It definitely speeds loading times up!


----------



## playz123

And if it wasn't useful or necessary sometimes in Kontakt 5, why would NI have left it in this version?  Yes, definitely still needed and it speeds up loading times, and is also a good check if any samples are missing or Instrument files are faulty.


----------



## Chris Porter

Doing a batch resave for Albion One decreased my loading times ten fold, at least. I'm not using an SSD for my samples unfortunately, so not having to wait ages for the libraries to load really allowed me to up my productivity when using Albion One.


----------



## jononotbono

Yeah having an SSD is a game changer. Absolutely love the load times especially with the Batch Resave function of Kontakt. On another note. I just can't stop playing and writing things with Albion One. I know it's not ideal for everything and the sound of the Albion Orchestra is massive but it's such an inspiring writing tool! Those Strings! It's such a massive library. In every way. Gonna take me a long time to utilize all of it! I feel this is the start of a wallet crippling addiction!


----------



## Parsifal666

jononotbono said:


> Yeah having an SSD is a game changer. Absolutely love the load times especially with the Batch Resave function of Kontakt. On another note. I just can't stop playing and writing things with Albion One. I know it's not ideal for everything and the sound of the Albion Orchestra is massive but it's such an inspiring writing tool! Those Strings! It's such a massive library. In every way. Gonna take me a long time to utilize all of it! I feel this is the start of a wallet crippling addiction!



My Samsung SSD is a lifesaver, one of the best investments I've made in music. Highly recommended.


----------



## zacnelson

jononotbono said:


> Yeah having an SSD is a game changer. Absolutely love the load times especially with the Batch Resave function of Kontakt. On another note. I just can't stop playing and writing things with Albion One. I know it's not ideal for everything and the sound of the Albion Orchestra is massive but it's such an inspiring writing tool! Those Strings! It's such a massive library. In every way. Gonna take me a long time to utilize all of it! I feel this is the start of a wallet crippling addiction!


It's just amazing isn't it? It has exceeded my expectations by an infinite amount


----------



## Tpulse

Would albion one work with melodic metal genre also? Anybody tried?..


----------



## PJMorgan

Tpulse said:


> Would albion one work with melodic metal genre also? Anybody tried?..



I'm working on an admittedly strange progressive metal/Orchestral metal track (just for fun, haven't done that in a while) And Albions sounding pretty great to me so far. I'm using the sustain strings, staccato Low Nasty Brass blended with cinesamples core Tuba+Bass Trombone & spiccato strings blended with Lass cello/violin spiccato. I'm going to try some Brunel loop on the track too, the end result should be......interesting at least


----------



## will_m

playz123 said:


> Are you referring to the "Shorts"? With which 'Brass' patch are you having trouble? They all seem to work fine here. Did you do a batch resave to ensure you aren't missing any samples and your installation is correct??



Hi, its with the Brass High patch. I've done a batch resave and no errors, seems intermittent which is very weird, the same notes will only play back three hits then its goes mute for 4-5 hits, almost like the RR's are missing. I'll have to investigate further when I get the chance.


----------



## Ouais

Found a weird noise with the string patch, I was wondering if it occurs on your system too.

Load up the Strings - Long patch.
Reduce the vibrato slider. By default I think vibrato is on full.
(you might want to turn down your volume here)
Try play and hold note D4 (note 74)

Do you hear a high squeak after a few seconds?


I'm on v1.2 of the library.

Thanks!


----------



## Tpulse

PJMorgan said:


> I'm working on an admittedly strange progressive metal/Orchestral metal track (just for fun, haven't done that in a while) And Albions sounding pretty great to me so far. I'm using the sustain strings, staccato Low Nasty Brass blended with cinesamples core Tuba+Bass Trombone & spiccato strings blended with Lass cello/violin spiccato. I'm going to try some Brunel loop on the track too, the end result should be......interesting at least


So you dont think albion one works alone with metal? Are the instruments very dry when using "closed mic" not sure what they call it in spitfire


----------



## Parsifal666

Albion 1 is fine for symphonic, orchestral Metal (whaddaveh we call it). I would go as far to say that in many ways both the Albions and East West Hollywood bundles can save you a ton on an actual orchestra. It will never be the same or completely as good (and it'll never be that way), but that doesn't mean you can't make terrific sounding mockups for your recordings. Heck, I only had cash for GPO (and, admittedly a solo violinist) on my first album and it sounded fine. It's more _how_ you use the tools.


----------



## PJMorgan

Tpulse said:


> So you dont think albion one works alone with metal? Are the instruments very dry when using "closed mic" not sure what they call it in spitfire



No I think Albion One would actually work really well with metal, It's just that I have other libraries that I can use to make it sound even better but you could definitely get away with using only Albion. The close mics are a lot dryer than the previous Albion 1 but if you want dry you can't beat LASS. I started with Lite & then upgraded to Full in a sale AudioBro had a while ago. I love LASS but it does require a bit of taming with EQ & keeping the modulation cc below about 80.

IMO though you can't really go wrong with Albion One as a starter Library, it does sound pretty amazing.


----------



## ClefferNotes

Ouais said:


> Found a weird noise with the string patch, I was wondering if it occurs on your system too.
> 
> Load up the Strings - Long patch.
> Reduce the vibrato slider. By default I think vibrato is on full.
> (you might want to turn down your volume here)
> Try play and hold note D4 (note 74)
> 
> Do you hear a high squeak after a few seconds?
> 
> 
> I'm on v1.2 of the library.
> 
> Thanks!


Can confirm it happens on mine too, it cuts out the sample completely and a high frequency noise occurs. Definitely worth mentioning the problem via Spitfire support


----------



## Ouais

ClefferNotes said:


> Can confirm it happens on mine too, it cuts out the sample completely and a high frequency noise occurs. Definitely worth mentioning the problem via Spitfire support




Thanks! Took me a while to narrow it down to this one note from my string parts. Will report to Spitfire!


----------



## Tpulse

Parsifal666 said:


> Albion 1 is fine for symphonic, orchestral Metal (whaddaveh we call it). I would go as far to say that in many ways both the Albions and East West Hollywood bundles can save you a ton on an actual orchestra. It will never be the same or completely as good (and it'll never be that way), but that doesn't mean you can't make terrific sounding mockups for your recordings. Heck, I only had cash for GPO (and, admittedly a solo violinist) on my first album and it sounded fine. It's more _how_ you use the tools.


You can take a listen to my project, see the links below.
Orchestral metal may be the name of the genre .

I also own the old libraries of garritan: GPO and stradivari violin (i've used this on my trance tracks mostly), (NI Komplete 9) I've been using the "string session" and the pianos from NI K9 <--which sounds great for me. The string part is not the best sounding (it's the best i got). Albion One has it all for a very good price, then there's separate string/brass libraries for more or less $$$. I really do want to use more orchestral on my "guitar" projects but GPO just don't do it for me.


----------



## Tpulse

PJMorgan said:


> No I think Albion One would actually work really well with metal, It's just that I have other libraries that I can use to make it sound even better but you could definitely get away with using only Albion. The close mics are a lot dryer than the previous Albion 1 but if you want dry you can't beat LASS. I started with Lite & then upgraded to Full in a sale AudioBro had a while ago. I love LASS but it does require a bit of taming with EQ & keeping the modulation cc below about 80.
> 
> IMO though you can't really go wrong with Albion One as a starter Library, it does sound pretty amazing.


Do you have any metal stuff online so i can hear how it sounds with albion??


----------



## PJMorgan

Tpulse said:


> Do you have any metal stuff online so i can hear how it sounds with albion??



Sorry no, I was in a few metal bands years ago that didn't really amount to much & although I've had interest in the orchestral/cinematic side, I'd still only consider myself a beginner when it comes to orchestration. I do have some electronic music on soundcloud mostly Glitch Hop.

But that's enough about me lets get back on track here 
As great as the orchestral library is, I'm really loving the Brunel loops, SS Band & Edna it's pretty awesome & I've already started creating some of my own warped Brunel loops in Edna.


----------



## Tpulse

Ok. I think i've just buy it and enjoy it hope they have on sale a little cheaper on black friday.. i've also been interested in orchestral/cinema many years back but it's been more and more of it these years with metal included. I've produced emotional trance many years and there is this orchestral a big thing..i do own some hardware: access virus ti snow and moog subphatty for those lead pads & bass stuff..and of course a huge mount of vsti  this would be a great expansion for many things for me.


----------



## Guffy

Tpulse said:


> hope they have on sale a little cheaper on black friday..


Spitfire is not really known to have black friday sales, and last year i think they had a sale only on bundles, if i remember correctly  But then again, you never know..


----------



## kunst91

Fugdup said:


> Spitfire is not really known to have black friday sales, and last year i think they had a sale only on bundles, if i remember correctly  But then again, you never know..



Yes but the bundles sale was uuuge! Got a lot of great stuff last year


----------



## Tpulse

kunst91 said:


> Yes but the bundles sale was uuuge! Got a lot of great stuff last year


Damn.... i really hope they don't have only sale on bundles..


----------



## SuperD

So I also just went through the headache of this update, having issues with where the Spitfire downloader was saving the new files to. I reset the downloader a couple of times and am now pretty sure I got things all in the right places... until doing a few tests and finding that all of my Stevenson's Steam Band instruments are missing the GUI files. I think this is fixed by doing a batch re-save within Kontakt. But the pop-up box that comes when clicking that warns that you should only proceed if you know what you're doing (not me!) I really can't afford to mess up my Kontakt libraries at this point in time. Can anyone walk me through how I do this?


----------



## Tatu

SuperD said:


> Can anyone walk me through how I do this?



"Just delete the .nkc files in the Scripts folder and all should be well again!"


----------



## SuperD

Tatu said:


> "Just delete the .nkc files in the Scripts folder and all should be well again!"


Thanks man, it worked! But how the hell did you know that was the answer to the problem?


----------



## playz123

SuperD said:


> Thanks man, it worked! But how the hell did you know that was the answer to the problem?


The answer has been posted throughout this thread, and has also been Spitfire's response?  Not that Tatu isn't brilliant and deserves full credit for assisting you!
As for batch resave....you will always get that warning, but I suggest you just carry on. If everything is correct in your install you will be fine. If you are worried, just do a backup of your Instruments folder in the library and keep it handy. Overall, an installation _should_ go flawlessly for you once you become more familiar with the process. It certainly can indeed be a little intimidating at first. There are lots of tips throughout this very long thread, but of course no is expected to wade through it and try to find them all. Hope the rest of the process goes well for you.


----------



## Parsifal666

It seems to work for all kinds of libraries, I used it on Evolution Taiko and it worked great as well


----------



## Tpulse

One question for all of you about Albion one: what genre did you all have in mind when you bought Albion one? 

And how much pc resources does it need at maximum?


----------



## Parsifal666

Tpulse said:


> One question for all of you about Albion one: what genre did you all have in mind when you bought Albion one?
> 
> And how much pc resources does it need at maximum?



Superhero and Horror soundtracks, Rock/Metal opera.

It can be hard on the CPU when you really push it (say, over a dozen instances in one project), but not anywhere near as much when stored on an SSD.


----------



## Tpulse

So of i have an pc with i7 4790k, ddr3 16gb ram, ssd for win10 and 7200hd drives for sample.. is it enough to use this?


----------



## Parsifal666

Sure! Sounds fine. It never hurts to grab another SSD though. As long as you don't go freeky (let's say, decide to make a Mahler-size symphony orchestra set, each with a separate instance of Albion), you shouldn't have much trouble at all. I have 16 gb Ram Windows 8.1, 7200 and I rarely have problems even when I combine the Albions with East West.


----------



## Tpulse

Ok thanks for answering.. it's good to know that i can use what i have to start with this. But a bigger ssd for libraries and 16gb more ram is my plan to buy some time in near future.


----------



## Tatu

I finally found some time to get to know this baby's orchestral side a little better this weekend whilst watching F1.
This really is a fun library to work with. I especially like those arranged woodwinds, even though there's obviously some hickups if you want to keep that tone, but in legato instead - Good for sketching and why not a final work as well ,with certain limitations. Short strings are tight and snappy, nicely airy and there's plenty to choose from when it comes to legato combinations. Brass is my least favourite (I like original Albion 1's better), though that mellow legato on horns and bones is to die for.

Here's a small, random thingy from my exploring ventures:


----------



## The Darris

Sorry to take this thread a slightly different direction but I'm curious as to how many users would appreciate it if Spitfire updated Albion One with separated String section patches similar to the Legacy. I'm still uncertain as to why they didn't do this for the strings but did for the Brass and Woodwinds (ie; Strings Hi and Low). I'm not a big fan of fully baked ensemble patches if the content was recorded separately to begin with. I love the sound of these strings but I am not a fan of them layered in together.

Does anyone else have some opinions on this? I just really like to have as much control as I can over the sections, especially if they were recorded that way.


----------



## zacnelson

The Darris said:


> Sorry to take this thread a slightly different direction but I'm curious as to how many users would appreciate it if Spitfire updated Albion One with separated String section patches similar to the Legacy. I'm still uncertain as to why they didn't do this for the strings but did for the Brass and Woodwinds (ie; Strings Hi and Low). I'm not a big fan of fully baked ensemble patches if the content was recorded separately to begin with. I love the sound of these strings but I am not a fan of them layered in together.
> 
> Does anyone else have some opinions on this? I just really like to have as much control as I can over the sections, especially if they were recorded that way.


I agree with you Christopher, although I can appreciate that they need to have a way to differentiate Albion from other products like Mural and Sable, if Albion did everything nobody would buy the others. I have used Albion ONE extensively the last 2 weeks and I think the strings are the best I've ever used, I'm constantly amazed at how much I love them. I have all of Sable and it doesn't amaze me the way that Albion ONE does. I'd be interested to know if Albion ONE also exceeds Mural.


----------



## willbedford

I haven't been following this thread for a few weeks so this might have been mentioned already... But I'm really missing the legato speed slider. I realise there's some automatic speed adjustment going on under-the-hood, but I would prefer the option to control this manually, as with other Spitfire libraries.


----------



## kunst91

willbedford said:


> I haven't been following this thread for a few weeks so this might have been mentioned already... But I'm really missing the legato speed slider. I realise there's some automatic speed adjustment going on under-the-hood, but I would prefer the option to control this manually, as with other Spitfire libraries.



Absolutely agree here. Aside from the octave legato patches, I actually rarely find myself using the strings in Albion ONE. Mural and Sable get the job done for me and are infinitely more flexible.


----------



## AllanH

The Darris said:


> Sorry to take this thread a slightly different direction but I'm curious as to how many users would appreciate it if Spitfire updated Albion One with separated String section patches similar to the Legacy.



Agreed. In the mid-range there are notes playable by violins, violas, and cellos (and probably basses). This makes the Strings patch far less useful, as I have many situations where I e.g. want to cello to play differently than the violins.

This is a substantial loss in functionality, imo. I hope they'll go back and provide Hi and Lo strings.


----------



## willbedford

kunst91 said:


> Absolutely agree here. Aside from the octave legato patches, I actually rarely find myself using the strings in Albion ONE. Mural and Sable get the job done for me and are infinitely more flexible.


The legato octave patches are my favourite from the old Albion, and the main reason I bought ONE. Something magical happens when you set the speed slider all the way down and let the transitions ring out. Other than the lack of speed control, I LOVE the new octave legatos in this library.


----------



## willbedford

AllanH said:


> Agreed. In the mid-range there are notes playable by violins, violas, and cellos (and probably basses). This makes the Strings patch far less useful, as I have many situations where I e.g. want to cello to play differently than the violins.
> 
> This is a substantial loss in functionality, imo. I hope they'll go back and provide Hi and Lo strings.


I suspect they recorded the violins, violas and cellos together (in the traditional spirit of the Albions), so separating them into low and high would mean re-recording them. Personally, I feel the legacy patches cover the lows and highs nicely, and I'm pleased with the addition of this new mid-range patch.

If you want to play each instrument separately, this is where the BML range comes in. It isn't the focus of the Albions.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

The Darris said:


> Sorry to take this thread a slightly different direction but I'm curious as to how many users would appreciate it if Spitfire updated Albion One with separated String section patches similar to the Legacy. I'm still uncertain as to why they didn't do this for the strings but did for the Brass and Woodwinds (ie; Strings Hi and Low). I'm not a big fan of fully baked ensemble patches if the content was recorded separately to begin with. I love the sound of these strings but I am not a fan of them layered in together.
> 
> Does anyone else have some opinions on this? I just really like to have as much control as I can over the sections, especially if they were recorded that way.



Yes, absolutely. I'm actually still using the Legacy string patches more than the new ones because while I do like the clarity and tight editing of ONE, I'm not always happy with the ensemble string sound. Too much cello timbre in places where I generally don't expect and desire it.


----------



## thesteelydane

The Darris said:


> Sorry to take this thread a slightly different direction but I'm curious as to how many users would appreciate it if Spitfire updated Albion One with separated String section patches similar to the Legacy. I'm still uncertain as to why they didn't do this for the strings but did for the Brass and Woodwinds (ie; Strings Hi and Low). I'm not a big fan of fully baked ensemble patches if the content was recorded separately to begin with. I love the sound of these strings but I am not a fan of them layered in together.
> 
> Does anyone else have some opinions on this? I just really like to have as much control as I can over the sections, especially if they were recorded that way.



Completely agree, I can't use the main string patch in One as it is now. It sounds like a giant cello section in the mid register. And for some reason also less realistic than the legacy, like it's been heavily processed. I can't put my finder on what it is, the legatos are much better, in fact everything else is much better. But the strings unison patch? No, I much prefer the legacy sound and flexibility with hi/lo patches - just wish the shorts where as tight as One. Crossing my fingers for an update to the strings.


----------



## willbedford

thesteelydane said:


> And for some reason also less realistic than the legacy, like it's been heavily processed


I've noticed this across the whole library - maybe not 'unrealistic' as such, but definitely more 'produced' and somehow less 'raw' than the original Albion, especially the brass. 
Overall, ONE is a welcome addition to my template, but it definitely hasn't rendered Legacy obsolete.


----------



## Parsifal666

I find One and legacy nicely complementary, but that goes for intrarelations between all Albions...and East West Hollywoods (which is where I find the most powerful use for Albions in general). Reminds me of a comic called Marvel Two in one, which pitted two super heroes together each month. East and Spitfire are definitely the superheroes .


----------



## bill45

nice track tatu


----------



## Yogi108

I'd be very curious to hear some specific patches that you guys use when you mix East West and the Albions. I have both but have gravitated towards Spitfire more. It seems like a hybrid between the two would be worth exploring.


----------



## Tatu

Original Albion's sections swelled rather nicely (sustains via modwheel). I think they might have a little bit work to do on ONE across all sections to clean out some of the small, but apparent jumps between dynamics, but I'm sure they can fix that (if needed). I've always found original Albion's Hi Strings Legatos useless for me; they sound weak and far from "World Class Players" to me where as ONE's legatos have much more character and bite to them. As far as those string legatos go, I'd say Albion 1 is for when you want them to be soft and more to the background, Albion ONE is for when you want them to soar and dominate.


----------



## 344 Audio

I Just went back to a track I needed to finish and swapped out some of the original Albion for ONE and I am really happy with the results!


----------



## shenrei

thesteelydane said:


> Completely agree, I can't use the main string patch in One as it is now. It sounds like a giant cello section in the mid register. And for some reason also less realistic than the legacy, like it's been heavily processed. I can't put my finder on what it is, the legatos are much better, in fact everything else is much better. But the strings unison patch? No, I much prefer the legacy sound and flexibility with hi/lo patches - just wish the shorts where as tight as One. Crossing my fingers for an update to the strings.



Totally agree with this about the main strings patch.


----------



## Pixelee

One of the percussion patch still has phase issue after upgrading to 1.2


----------



## Polarity

Pixelee said:


> One of the percussion patch still has phase issue after upgrading to 1.2


Is it the same that Daniel James pointed out in his Overview?
The Darwin Percussion Ensemble: Low Hits and Med Hits?


----------



## Pixelee

I believe so. Yes. A few low hits. There is two keys that really stands out. Mid hits maybe one of the round robins


----------



## bill45

344 audio, that sounds real good!


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

As I've had problems with my installation I want to reinstall. I've removed all the samples but for some reason the spitfire manager is still saying it is installed
Can anyone help? Am I missing a few files stored on the main drive?

Thanks


----------



## kgdrum

Kaufmanmoon said:


> As I've had problems with my installation I want to reinstall. I've removed all the samples but for some reason the spitfire manager is still saying it is installed
> Can anyone help? Am I missing a few files stored on the main drive?
> 
> Thanks





I have the same problem,I opened a 2nd support request w/ Spitfire on Friday waiting for a response...........

I apparently didn't point the Brunel Loops,Stephenson's Steam and Darwin Percussion correctly they're installed(I see them when searching w/ finder)but they're not in A-One,is there a way to just manually drag the folders to the correct place,or do you need the installer to do this?
Strange install I rarely have problems like I've encountered with the Albion One install, for me it's not the most intuitive process definitely not made for drummers! lol
I have several Spitfire products never had issues like this,I really want to get Albion lV & Ólafur Arnalds Evolution's before the sale ends but this kludge of an install has been very frustrating......


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

Well there's two of us then. Has anyone successfully reinstalled without having to get spitfire involved?


----------



## prodigalson

have you tried the reset library install function?...it's in the menu bar.


----------



## kgdrum

prodigalson said:


> have you tried the reset library install function?...it's in the menu bar.


Didn't know that,thanks for the tip!


----------



## Polarity

Got it! Downloading v1.2 just now....


----------



## kgdrum

Zhao Shen said: ↑

*"Also what are the .nka files doing there and why is there a file telling me to copy that folder over to Documents?"*

"Those nka files are ostinatum presets. Kontakt always looks for them in Documents, when you want to load them."


Well I finally got Albion One installed and have Brunel,Stephenson's and Darwin installed correctly but I still do not understand which Documents folder I need copy to......
Could some one explain this to me? drummer jokes appreciated


----------



## Jaybee

kgdrum said:


> Zhao Shen said: ↑
> 
> *"Also what are the .nka files doing there and why is there a file telling me to copy that folder over to Documents?"*
> 
> "Those nka files are ostinatum presets. Kontakt always looks for them in Documents, when you want to load them."
> 
> 
> Well I finally got Albion One installed and have Brunel,Stephenson's and Darwin installed correctly but I still do not understand which Documents folder I need copy to......
> Could some one explain this to me? drummer jokes appreciated



If you load up a shorts patch that has the ostinato engine available, switch to the ostinato engine tab and click 'load' it'll show you where on your system (make a note of the path shown in the window that has opened) it expects to find them. 

As far as I am aware this path to the ostinato nka's is hard coded so it'll always look for them there. That's where they need to be copied to.


----------



## PerryD

I think the answer to my question is somewhere within this thread... I downloaded Albion ONE ( not the upgrade ) without creating a new folder for it. :( The orchestra section works and sounds great! I see the samples for the other three parts but I have no access to play them. Will I ultimately have to request a new download from Spitfire? I managed to make a quick test with the part I do have.


----------



## mickeyl

Great trumpet and guitars! Where are they from?


----------



## PerryD

mickeyl said:


> Great trumpet and guitars! Where are they from?


 Thanks Mickeyl. Sample Modeling Trumpet and OrangeTree Steel String guitar.


----------



## bill45

Nice!


----------



## playz123

kgdrum said:


> but I still do not understand which Documents folder I need copy to......


Copy it to the core "Documents" folder on your main Mac hard drive, not your User one


----------



## kgdrum

playz123 said:


> Copy it to the core "Documents" folder on your main Mac hard drive, not your User one



Thanks for the info Frank,
Maybe I'm missing the obvious or overthinking this but when you say in the Documents folder........ in any particular folder like Presets? there are several folders in the documents folder.
Again thanks for the assistance.
KG


----------



## playz123

kgdrum said:


> Thanks for the info Frank,
> Maybe I'm missing the obvious or overthinking this but when you say in the Documents folder........ in any particular folder like Presets? there are several folders in the documents folder.
> Again thanks for the assistance.
> KG


The Albion One Folder is just pasted into the root Macintosh HD\Documents folder. So the final path will appear as Macintosh HD\Documents\Albion One. Doesn't matter if other things are in the Documents folder along with the Albion One folder. Hope that helps.


----------



## mushanga

Anyone know where I can download a pdf manual of Albion ONE?


----------



## mc_deli

Matt Taylor said:


> Anyone know where I can download a pdf manual of Albion ONE?


https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=662
if you haven't seen it


----------



## mushanga

mc_deli said:


> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=662
> if you haven't seen it


Thanks for this. Though did Spitfire not make a pdf version?


----------



## mc_deli

Matt Taylor said:


> Thanks for this. Though did Spitfire not make a pdf version?


There's only a "what's new" pdf in the download.


----------



## mushanga

mc_deli said:


> There's only a "what's new" pdf in the download.


That's strange. Wonder why they do not supply manuals in a downloadable document such as a pdf.
I tried to access the manual pages in the forum, however the images do not load. Could you confirm if you have this problem too?


----------



## mickeyl

Ya, same here.


----------



## PerryD

It's easy to get "carried away" with Albion ONE. Samplemodeling Trumpet & French Horn on top. Wrong chords. I know...just having fun!


----------



## Mars

Great Track Perry ! I guess it's going to be a traditional question, but would you mind sharing your reverb settings for blending Albion One with Sample Modeling ?


----------



## Carbs

playz123 said:


> Copy it to the core "Documents" folder on your main Mac hard drive, not your User one



I'm about to add to the confusion. 

When I downloaded ONE, I sent a support ticket about "which documents folder do I move this folder to?" 

I was torn between the "Documents" folder on my system drive, and the "Documentation" folder that was inside the Albion ONE main folder. 

Harnek, from spitfire, was very clear that the folder they want you to move goes into the "Documentation" folder inside that main Albion ONE folder. 

It's confusing because they say to move it to the "Documents" folder that they actually call "Documentation."

BTW, all my other spitfire libs have an "ostinatum" folder so I wonder why ONE isn't the same.


----------



## PerryD

Mars said:


> Great Track Perry ! I guess it's going to be a traditional question, but would you mind sharing your reverb settings for blending Albion One with Sample Modeling ?


 I actually used u-he uhbik reverb on the trumpet in this case. I started with the "Legends" Concert hall 1 preset and basically bumped up the wet/dry ratio. I generally use Valhalla Room or Liquid Sonics Reverberate. It's more the wet/dry mix than the reverb time. Whatever sounds right to soften the direct sound of the SM Trumpet.


----------



## playz123

The ostinatum presets for previous Albions were always installed in the folder I mentioned. I have never heard or seen any instructions to the contrary for Albion One. And what you are suggesting Harnek said makes little sense, because via the download process Spitfire could easily have place the presets inside the Albion One Documents folder....just as they can place other files there. If the folder didn't have to be placed elsewhere, there would have been no need to indicate it needs to be moved. And Spitfire would not have used the words Documents if they really meant documentation. So I suggest there may have been a misunderstanding somewhere? Anyway, the presets are working and showing up as expected after being placed where I suggested. Cheers.


----------



## kgdrum

Well the funny thing is that's why I was so confused with this final step, Harnek was telling me to copy to the Albion One Documents folder which is clearly *not* the documentation folder.
The support replies were terse,vague and not clear from my perspective,that's why I suspect myself and several users had installation issues and had to post here for clarification.

Again thanks all for the guidance.


----------



## Carbs

playz123 said:


> The ostinatum presets for previous Albions were always installed in the folder I mentioned. I have never heard or seen any instructions to the contrary for Albion One. And what you are suggesting Harnek said makes little sense, because via the download process Spitfire could easily have place the presets inside the Albion One Documents folder....just as they can place other files there. If the folder didn't have to be placed elsewhere, there would have been no need to indicate it needs to be moved. And Spitfire would not have used the words Documents if they really meant documentation. So I suggest there may have been a misunderstanding somewhere? Anyway, the presets are working and showing up as expected after being placed where I suggested. Cheers.



I'll copy and paste the email so you can read it for yourself. I have never used that ostinatum so it doesn't really matter to me. I'm just trying to clarify what SPITFIRE told me to do.


----------



## Carbs

kgdrum said:


> Well the funny thing is that's why I was so confused with this final step, Harnek was telling me to copy to the Albion One Documents folder which is clearly *not* the documentation folder.
> The support replies were terse,vague and not clear from my perspective,that's why I suspect myself and several users had installation issues and had to post here for clarification.
> 
> Again thanks all for the guidance.


Exactly!!!!!!


----------



## Carbs

playz123 said:


> The ostinatum presets for previous Albions were always installed in the folder I mentioned. I have never heard or seen any instructions to the contrary for Albion One. And what you are suggesting Harnek said makes little sense, because via the download process Spitfire could easily have place the presets inside the Albion One Documents folder....just as they can place other files there. If the folder didn't have to be placed elsewhere, there would have been no need to indicate it needs to be moved. And Spitfire would not have used the words Documents if they really meant documentation. So I suggest there may have been a misunderstanding somewhere? Anyway, the presets are working and showing up as expected after being placed where I suggested. Cheers.



Here is the email. I thought it would be good to post it so people don't think I'm just "misunderstanding." 


*Harnek (Spitfire Audio)

Nov 5, 13:11

Hi,

No, move the folder with the .nka files to your Documents folder, and then delete the file that says 'Copy the Albion One folder to your Documents folder.'

The documents folder it refers to is the one in your Spitfire Albion ONE library folder.

Kind Regards,

Harnek.*


----------



## playz123

Clear to me. Move the file to your Documents folder.....the folder I suggested. 

I think his second statement could be...'misleading' though? _Perhaps_ he means 'the folder you move' is the one in your Albion One folder?? Because, as written, it doesn't make sense. If they wanted the file moved just inside the Albion One folder, they could have done that before you downloaded....right? In addition, previous Albion presets definitely went in the main documents folder as well.
In any case, place them where you wish. They show up here when they are where I suggested. Cheers.

PS:
a) There is no Documents folder in the Albion One folder, only Documentation
b) You really could put the presets in the main Documents folder or your User one, as all you need do is select the folder containing the Presets when you click on Load in Albion One, so it really shouldn't be an issue. Perhaps just try what I suggested...if you wish. Works fine here.


----------



## Polarity

Actually, here the first folder that Ostinatum Load option opens is Documents/Native Instruments/Kontakt5.
It's years that beside the Documents folder of my pc I have a "Music DAW-Presets" folder where I keep various things related to my DAW and VI plugins: Kontakt multis, Play multis, VE PRO projects, Cubase patchnames of hardware synths and other Cubase .fxb presets.
So I think I will relocate also the Ostinatum presets folder under that one.


----------



## Polarity

hmmm, retried just now... and when using the SAVE option it opened me Documents/Albion One/Data.
After having saved one now it opens directly that folder and not anymore the Kontakt5 one.

EDIT: so I copied the patterns into the Data subfolder... so I can select them directly everytime and modify them eventually keeping all the ones in the upper folder as a backup.


----------



## Carbs

playz123 said:


> Clear to me. Move the file to your Documents folder.....the folder I suggested.
> 
> I think his second statement could be...'misleading' though? _Perhaps_ he means 'the folder you move' is the one in your Albion One folder?? Because, as written, it doesn't make sense. If they wanted the file moved just inside the Albion One folder, they could have done that before you downloaded....right? In addition, previous Albion presets definitely went in the main documents folder as well.
> In any case, place them where you wish. They show up here when they are where I suggested. Cheers.
> 
> PS:
> a) There is no Documents folder in the Albion One folder, only Documentation
> b) You really could put the presets in the main Documents folder or your User one, as all you need do is select the folder containing the Presets when you click on Load in Albion One, so it really shouldn't be an issue. Perhaps just try what I suggested...if you wish. Works fine here.



How is it clear when he says the folder is in the Albion ONE folder, lol?? His second statement is something he obviously the 'misleading' part. You seem to be twisting his words around in an effort to be right or something. It's odd. 

And I KNOW it says documentation and not documents on their folder...which is why I asked him twice in a row to be sure. It's confusing.


----------



## kgdrum

Not to beat a dead horse but I never was told to delete the file after copying
Should it be deleted?


this is what I was told.......



Dec 7, 08:46

"There is a documents folder inside your main Albion ONE library folder.

This is where you place the folder called 'Albion ONE' that has a bunch of .nka files inside it.

Kind Regards,

Harnek."


----------



## playz123

Carbs said:


> How is it clear when he says the folder is in the Albion ONE folder, lol?? His second statement is something he obviously the 'misleading' part. You seem to be twisting his words around in an effort to be right or something. It's odd.
> 
> And I KNOW it says documentation and not documents on their folder...which is why I asked him twice in a row to be sure. It's confusing.



Hey, no problem, mate. I offered some help and information which I suggest is correct, and surprise, seems to solve the 'problem'. You'll also note that when you click "Load" it defaults to the Documents folder on your hard drive, as it has always done with previous versions. I am not going to debate what Harnek said or why, and I've pointed out the reasons. I don't feel I was twisting his words....just trying to figure out why he was suggesting you put it in a folder that didn't exist, didn't match previous instructions and made no sense (reason given). In any case, please proceed to do as you wish or work this out with Spitfire if you are still uncertain. I believe I've said enough on the subject and have no wish to keep repeating myself.  Cheers.


----------



## playz123

kgdrum said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but I never was told to delete the file after copying
> Should it be deleted?
> 
> 
> "There is a documents folder inside your main Albion ONE library folder.


 No, not deleted..."moved" to your main "Documents" folder on your hard drive...as per the line in the Albion One folder.
There is NO "Documents" folder in your Albion One Folder that contains the samples. There is only a "Documentation" folder. If the file was supposed to go in that folder, Spitfire could and would have put it there before you downloaded the library and you wouldn't be told to move it....right? Instructions for previous versions of Albion clearly stated to move the presets to your main Documents folder. The Load button defaults to your "Documents" folder, not a folder inside the Albion One folder. I can't make this any clearer, and I think I've provided an answer that, is to the best of my knowledge, correct. It makes no sense to me why Harnek is telling you to place the folder inside a folder that doesn't exist or that they wouldn't have done at the source if that's what they wanted. Think about it!  I'm done here. Cheers.


----------



## Carbs

playz123 said:


> Hey, no problem, mate. I offered some help and information which I suggest is correct, and surprise, seems to solve the 'problem'. You'll also note that when you click "Load" it defaults to the Documents folder on your hard drive, as it has always done with previous versions. I am not going to debate what Harnek said or why, and I've pointed out the reasons. I don't feel I was twisting his words....just trying to figure out why he was suggesting you put it in a folder that didn't exist, didn't match previous instructions and made no sense (reason given). In any case, please proceed to do as you wish or work this out with Spitfire if you are still uncertain. I believe I've said enough on the subject and have no wish to keep repeating myself.  Cheers.



Dude...did I insult your mother or something? Lol...


----------



## kgdrum

This is for me what caused the confusion:

"There is a documents folder inside your main Albion ONE library folder.

This is where you place the folder called 'Albion ONE' that has a bunch of .nka files inside it."

Harnek said this in multiple emails,



playz123 said:


> There is NO "Documents" folder in your Albion One Folder that contains the samples. It makes no sense to me why Harnek is telling you to place the folder inside a folder that doesn't exist or that they wouldn't have done at the source if that's what they wanted.



Again thanks for the assistance.


----------



## playz123

Carbs said:


> Dude...did I insult your mother or something? Lol...


Hey, nothing sinister implied or intended in my post, Carbs, nor did I ever feel you'd insulted any member of my family.  Was actually just trying to provide a clear response to your concerns...nothing more. Cheers.


----------



## playz123

Polarity said:


> hmmm, retried just now... and when using the SAVE option it opened me Documents/Albion One/Data.
> After having saved one now it opens directly that folder and not anymore the Kontakt5 one.
> 
> EDIT: so I copied the patterns into the Data subfolder... so I can select them directly everytime and modify them eventually keeping all the ones in the upper folder as a backup.


Exactly...well done. I concur...and it does behave a little differently on a PC than described in my comments, which as I stated earlier, applied to Mac users. But the principles etc. are the same, and on both machines presets often do end up in the Documents folder automatically during installations. My Macs User/Documents folder contains presets from several other developers that were placed there automatically during their installation procedures. I suspect that's why Spitfire (Paul) wanted us to transfer the Albion presets there in the original versions of Albion. As you've discovered, one can indeed move things around a bit within the Documents folder, and then use Save so that Albion One will default to the correct location every time. I noticed that 'trick' worked in one other install with which I assisted. But on your own, you discovered how to get it to default to exactly where you wish, so 'well done'! 

Actually, when I step back, I can't believe there has been so much discussion needed about where to place a single little file. I really didn't even think about where they intended us to put it, and just moved it to Documents automatically. BUT, I guess that was because instructions were clear in Paul's video for the original Albion. However, perhaps there are a number of people who didn't have that advantage and some of the information they received made things even more confusing.


----------



## Polarity

Well, actually not were I wished: my Kontakt5 did what it wanted (or almost what Spitfire put in their patches).
Anyway the important thing is that now it remains coherent with the chosen one.
Also on my system (Windows7 Pro 64bit) there are a lot of other developers folders inside Documents folder...
also many videogames often put theirs one.
So no problem... it's the same hard disk (I have four of them) where I keep my other musical software presets.
VST plugins are onto another hd.


----------



## davidgary73

Is the upgrade for users of Albion 1 Legacy to Albion ONE still available? Can't seems to find it on the website.


----------



## IFM

I am still unsure about the sound. I think the legatos in the strings are nice and the legacy patches are more useful for many things but I have to stretch the shorts to make them sound more realistic. They are just too tight. Something about the tone of the strings sounds synthy to me...especially that new Strings patch. I think the legacy patches will get more use.

However their synth engine stuff is great and I think that's where I'll be using this library more.


----------



## Parsifal666

Dragonwind said:


> However their synth engine stuff is great .



It is great, their EDNa is even more.

After month and a half of use I'm still finding Albion 1 to be a real keeper, to me it's one of those instruments that never fails to inspire me whenever I fool with it (like all the rest of the Spitfire stuff).


----------



## blougui

Dwl right now. Have been torn between OT Metropolis and Albion ONE. I fancy the runs, dig what I've heard of Steam and think it'll complement nicely UIST and MURAL (or you can see it the other way round, I guess)


----------



## Mike Connelly

Still getting errors on the creator patches in the Brunel Loops construction kits. My 1.2 download didn't include new versions of those.


----------



## davidgary73

davidgary73 said:


> Is the upgrade for users of Albion 1 Legacy to Albion ONE still available? Can't seems to find it on the website.



Seriously after 5 days and no one answered. Spitfire team can you kindly answer this question...

Thank you


----------



## ysnyvz

davidgary73 said:


> Seriously after 5 days and no one answered. Spitfire team can you kindly answer this question...
> 
> Thank you


Login to website and add Albion One to cart. It should give you discount for upgrade.


----------



## davidgary73

ysnyvz said:


> Login to website and add Albion One to cart. It should give you discount for upgrade.



Thank you so much ysnyvz. I will check it out now. Cheers


----------



## Chris Porter

I just came across this GUI glitch in the legato patches of Albion One (see image). I have the same glitch for the Brass Legato, Strings CS Legato, and Strings Legato patches. The Woods Legato patch is fine for some reason. Any ideas? I sent a message to Spitfire directly, but they are out for the holidays


----------



## ysnyvz

Chris Porter said:


> I just came across this GUI glitch in the legato patches of Albion One (see image). I have the same glitch for the Brass Legato, Strings CS Legato, and Strings Legato patches. The Woods Legato patch is fine for some reason. Any ideas? I sent a message to Spitfire directly, but they are out for the holidays


I asked this before: http://vi-control.net/community/posts/3905096/
It doesn't happen always but until Spitfire fix the bug, only solution is reloading patch.


----------



## Chris Porter

ysnyvz said:


> I asked this before: http://vi-control.net/community/posts/3905096/
> It doesn't happen always but until Spitfire fix the bug, only solution is reloading patch.



Hmmm. I reloaded the patch several times and I got the same behavior each time. I was running the standalone version of Kontakt 5. I haven't checked if it happens when running Kontakt in my DAW. No word from anyone at Spitfire about the bug yet?


----------



## geronimo

Under Apple platform (Yosemite) with the same version of Kontakt's Script, it's work fine _


----------



## ysnyvz

Chris Porter said:


> Hmmm. I reloaded the patch several times and I got the same behavior each time. I was running the standalone version of Kontakt 5. I haven't checked if it happens when running Kontakt in my DAW. No word from anyone at Spitfire about the bug yet?


Interesting. It rarely happens here and turns back to normal when I reload. I didn't send message to them.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Try removing the .nkc file from the Scripts folder. You don't have to delete it if you're unsure, just move it to somewhere else or make a new folder inside and put it in there.


----------



## AllanH

I also get a GUI error, but only for the brunel loops. It may have been there since the latest 1.2 update, as I haven't used it much. I'm on the latest graphics drivers, and I've only seen the problem with AlbOne/Brunel. No other Kontact instruments show the problem.

Strange ... I have yet to file a bug report.


----------



## geronimo

.nkc problems ?


I can't find the description of the maneuvers to be carried but I think it sufit put to trash the .nkc files (Script Folder) and all get everything in order .


----------



## playz123

geronimo said:


> .nkc problems ?
> 
> 
> I can't find the description of the maneuvers to be carried but I think it sufit put to trash the .nkc files (Script Folder) and all get everything in order .


Correct....it's just a cache file, and a new one will be generated when you open the library/patch.


----------



## AllanH

I'm having a slow day - are you recommending that I delete all .nkc files in the AlbionOne folder structure (I have them outside the Scripts folder) ?

Thanks for the help!

EDIT: I just deleted all the .nkc files and the problem I saw is indeed gone. Thank you!


----------



## geronimo

AllanH said:


> EDIT: I just deleted all the .nkc files and the problem I saw is indeed gone. Thank you!


Happy for you _


----------



## Parsifal666

I hope someone can help me, please. I had a my Albion One library on an SSD card, and unfortunately that card recently died. I want to reinstall those libraries on another card, but my Spitfire app isn't letting me relocate. Anyone here know how to reinstall my library, please? I'd be _hugely_ grateful for any help. I came here first because I know you folks are super knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## Scrianinoff

In the Spitfire Library Manager, click on the Lib that you want to (re-)download, then in the Library pull-down menu click on "Reset Download". That is how I was able to re-download something that was not complete, when the Library Manager thought it was. After deleting it, the Manager still did not want to download, but after clicking that option it did.


----------



## Parsifal666

*Thanks so much!!!*


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

Just had to install Albion One onto a second drive. All has been downloaded fine through the manager but in Kontakt the library keeps disappearing in the library window and I have to add it every time. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Parsifal666

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Just had to install Albion One onto a second drive. All has been downloaded fine through the manager but in Kontakt the library keeps disappearing in the library window and I have to add it every time. Any suggestions ?



Go through the yawn of uninstalling then re- the whole library. Sometimes, on an external SSD drive, even that might not work. Every time I take out and put the SSD card back in I have to do the yawn thing all over again. At the same time, the SSD card is pretty freaking fast loading, so...give and take. Would I rather have the Albion stuff on my computer and wait even longer? Uh, no, I'll pass on that. So I just deal. Hopefully you'll have better luck and not have to keep screwing around with it. I wish you the best.


----------



## kurtvanzo

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Just had to install Albion One onto a second drive. All has been downloaded fine through the manager but in Kontakt the library keeps disappearing in the library window and I have to add it every time. Any suggestions ?



This is a known issue with kontakt that happens from time to time. If you have the latest version of Kontakt, you have to delete a preference file (productname.xml) then reboot Kontakt and add the library again. Here are details...
https://www.native-instruments.com/...ries-keeps-disappearing-from-the-library-tab/


----------



## DocMidi657

I had the disappearing library and this was the fix:
they told me the problem seems to be that you are having permission problems on your mac mini. 

Please try the following: 

Set the permissions for the folder of the library

Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Service Center to Everyone - Read & Write

Then re-add the library and activate it through the service center. Now it should work fine.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

I'll give that a go and will let you know, many thanks.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

Doc, your way worked a treat. All sorted


----------



## tav.one

Any updates on v1.3, the NKS Support update...?


----------



## lucky909091

I did not find my Albion One Update in my download manager.
What steps do I have to do to get the Albion One update?


----------



## Harry

Polarity said:


> Is it the same that Daniel James pointed out in his Overview?
> The Darwin Percussion Ensemble: Low Hits and Med Hits?


Was this phasing issues on low hits issue ever corrected in another update ? --- I still have 1.2. Its still phasing ...


----------



## geronimo

Spitfire Team said:


> *VERSION 1.2 FREE UPDATE WITH NEW GOODIES!*
> 
> Releasing a product is never easy and despite intensive development, QA and beta testing there's always snow blindness! Albion ONE was no exception, an immensely complicated and feature rich library. We've received fantastic feedback and have had a few "issues" pointed out. So we're proud to announce that within the first two weeks of release we already have a free update that not only features bug fixes, but also some really exciting new content!
> 
> ADDED: New '*Organic Mutations*' presets added for Brunel
> BUG FIX: Fixed issue with various Percussion samples
> BUG FIX: Albion ONE v1.1 says 1.0 on the GUI
> BUG FIX: Low Woods long sample issue.
> BUG FIX: eDNA MIDI glitch
> BUG FIX: Albion ONE Brunel Loops Construction Kits loading errors
> 
> (Already updated in v1.1)
> 
> HOTFIX: Albion ONE Strings Low 8ves shorts bad RR
> HOTFIX: Albion ONE Woods High UACC conflict
> HOTFIX: Albion ONE Strings Patch overlapping notes
> HOTFIX: Organic Brunel Loops - Spread - No sound on load
> HOTFIX: Easter Island Hits only plays at high velocities
> HOTFIX: Percussion Patches missing 'Help' text
> 
> To get this update simply launch your application manager.
> 
> V1.3 will feature full NKS support and is just around the corner.


----------



## mac

Did v1.3 with NKS support ever get/is it going to be released? Also, does it still have the 'old' UI, or does it share the new one (ala tundra, LCO etc)? @Spitfire Team


----------



## Puzzlefactory

mac said:


> Did v1.3 with NKS support ever get/is it going to be released? Also, does it still have the 'old' UI, or does it share the new one (ala tundra, LCO etc)? @Spitfire Team



+1 would love to see all the old libraries get NKS support. I know they've got a lot of stuff on their plate but sounds like the perfect job for an intern to me...


----------



## ZeroZero

Is there a link to the Albion update please?


----------



## Puzzlefactory

ZeroZero said:


> Is there a link to the Albion update please?



If you download their Spitfire installer app then you can see all the updates there.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

There's no 1.3 it's still 1.2 on Albion ONE


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Kaufmanmoon said:


> There's no 1.3 it's still 1.2 on Albion ONE



Would be nice to know when/if it will be released though.


----------

